# Honey&Cinnamon babies in the making!!!



## Bug222

Ok so there are a few of us on here who have been using Honey and Cinnamon in our TTC journey so here we are starting a group for anyone else who is trying this. Feel free to join and share your stories, mishaps, spoonfuls of cinnamon (oops) etc...

*Group Members*:

Greenpear - *BFP*
Wabblit - *BFP*
Longing2bAMum
Deafgal01
Wannabeam - *BFP*
Bug222 - *BFP*
midg08
Angel Thorne
GreenOrchid
Futrbabymaker
kcoennen
Shterr612 - *BFP*
Mattsgirl
Mrs. Resa
readyORnot -:blue: June 20th!!!
jmandrews- *BFP*
JenniferAnn- *BFP*
haj624- *BFP*
ksp - *BFP*
Lisa92881- *BFP*
paradise
LucyLou7
caz & bob- *BFP*
Kros330- *BFP*
Stacy_Ann
TTCfor2long
DBZ34
paula181
gingerfaerie
loveanurse1
MrsMcD123
Stinas
GalvanBaby
Jenwantsababy
mamadonna
kneeswrites - :angel:
Gregsprincess - 
​
DH and I have been TTC for 8 cycles as of October, I learned about honey and cinnamon from Greenpear and am willing to give it a try if it will get me my BFP!!


----------



## greenpear

:wave:

Here I am! and Here's my *Cinnamon* & *Honey* story:

I've been TTC for a year with no luck - I tried temping, OPK once, lie still after BD, tracking my CM, pay attention to O symptoms - you name it :wacko:

Then in the middle of August I got sick. Super sick :sick: with flu - sore throat, high fever that stayed with me for 6 days! All through my fever and sore throat I took honey because I know it helps with sore throat. Meanwhile I was busy reading up on various natural ways of promoting fertility (basically ways that wouldn't require me going to a doctor to get prescription and something that didn't come in a form of a pill) and i found a great site that suggested eating a spoon-full of honey sprinkled with cinnamon every day. Apparently honey and cinnamon combination promotes fertility and blood flow. Since I like cinnamon anyways and I was already eating honey I decided "why not?" I didn't believe it would happen because we hardly BD because of me being sick, and I stopped tracking my fertility signs and temperatures and no OPK for several months now because none of that worked for me.

Well lo and behold - I ended up conceiving :shock: :cloud9:

All was well for several weeks and then unfortunately I miscarried Sept 21st :cry:

Regardless, I feel hope, and now I am on a mission to try cinnamon and honey trick again. Hubby and I decided not to TTC this cycle till I get 1 normal AF, but I'm keeping up the habit of taking honey with cinnamon - maybe it will help me be extra fertile for November :winkwink:

Anyways, here's my long story, and welcoming others to join in and share theirs!


----------



## Wabblit

Hey bug hi!!! And hugs to you too greenpear. I've also gone and bought some so let's stink of cinnamon together (prob not as much as Bug likes to take tho lol) xxx


----------



## greenpear

Yay! At least the recipe doesn't call for honey garlic :wacko: don't think our significant others will like that too much :rofl:


----------



## Bug222

Hahaha... whenever I go to the "cinnamon cupboard" DH makes fun of me. Yeah it is a really good job it is not garlic.. or I would have eaten a whole spoonful of that and it would have taken FOREVER to get rid of the taste (and the smell)


----------



## greenpear

Hehe true too - I feel like going and recruiting more ladies to join our group. What do you guys say? Should we "advertise" on November thread and see how many want to join?


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi, i'll join, i'm a secret stalker of Bug and Greenpears journals :blush: I was just thinking about trying the honey cinnamon thing this month but I couldn't remember where i'd read it, so I did a search for the word Cinnamon and I found this, perfect, must be a sign :happydance:

Should I make OH take a spoonful, will it help his little guys too?


----------



## Wabblit

Hi longintobeamum!!!!

Yes apparently so but my OH won't as he HATES cinnamon!! good luck ...it's supposed to also be an aphrodisiac but you could always pour it on your body and get him to lick it off for getting in the mood and his/your daily doses!!! Lol

Hey greenpear yes let's recruit!! I keep forgetting to take mine :blush: but we could suggest all November thread followers do it and see what happens/will also help remind us all to take it!!!

Lets do it!!! Xxxx :happydance:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

There's some English chef, i don't remember his name, he says if you eat a little of the thing that you hate everyday, after 1 month apparently your taste buds change and you will like it. I haven't tried the theory out yet, but we aren't fans of Honey or Cinnamon so will have to try it in various different ways to get our daily doses!

Also I have put a link to this page in my signature, so hopefully people might follow it here :D


----------



## greenpear

Longing2bAMum said:


> There's some English chef, i don't remember his name, he says if you eat a little of the thing that you hate everyday, after 1 month apparently your taste buds change and you will like it. I haven't tried the theory out yet, but we aren't fans of Honey or Cinnamon so will have to try it in various different ways to get our daily doses!
> 
> Also I have put a link to this page in my signature, so hopefully people might follow it here :D

Yay Welcome! :hugs: Do you eat oatmeal or toast? You can put honey and cinnamon right on toast or oatmeal. I don't mind mine straight up on a spoon but if it's too strong I don't see why you can't add it to your favourite meals :winkwink:

Hehe and you are welcome to stalk my journal as much as you like - the more the merrier!


----------



## greenpear

*Ok ladies, I'm posting a link to our group on November thread!*


----------



## Bug222

Sounds good Greenpear.. sorry just got on here now as I can't access BnB at work apart from on my phone. 

Longing2baMum- I sure hope you can learn to like things over time as I really HATE the taste of honey.. lol... My DH has been taking it too so hopefully it has a good effect on both of us!


----------



## greenpear

Good luck trying to make your significant others take honey and cinnamon. Mine hates honey, won't take it even when his throat is sore :dohh: and he's against SMEP, pre-seed, bbt, and all other things (thank god he loves :sex: and really wants babies as much as I do :haha: ) so all I can do is wear my fertility stone, eat honey, BD and pray - and surprisingly that combination last month worked, so I'm hoping its will work again hehe :D


----------



## deafgal01

:hi:


----------



## Wannabeam

Hiya girls

googled h&c after reading this thread and found these great websites:

https://www.health-benefits-of-honey.com/tryingforababy.html

https://sites.google.com/site/cureremedies/home

:thumbup:


----------



## greenpear

Great work Wannabeam! :thumbup: I had no clue that cinnamon and honey were good for so many other issues - I only knew about colds because that's how my mom treated my sore throat when I was a kid, and only recently learned about fertility. 

Wow it even helps with arthritis! :shock:


----------



## greenpear

Hey Bug, I have an idea! :idea:

I think it would be really fun if you could create a list of our names on your first post and when we get our bfp's add :bfp: symbol or :baby: symbol next to the names or something. This way we can celebrate our progress!

What do you girls think?


----------



## deafgal01

Love that idea, Green... I need to start making myself take honey and cinnamon. :dohh: I didn't take any today. Oh well.


----------



## greenpear

Take it, take it! :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Green- I will when I get home if I remember. :dohh: I'm at work right now for another 5 hours and then I got school class to go to before my appt. But I'll be home in about 12 hours from now. :smug:


----------



## greenpear

Just do it everytime you wake up - I take it in the morn before breakfast along with my prenatals and folic acid - when it becomes a routine you don't forget :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Routine? I forgot what a normal routine looks like considering my sleep schedule differs during the week compare to the weekends. :rofl:


----------



## greenpear

:hugs: poor you. Hopefully not for too long hun!


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I'll figure it out :smug: I might make it habit to do it evenings... or maybe before I go to sleep. Something.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I am yet to even buy my cinnamon, haven't been to the shops in days, i'll try get there over the weekend. I think i'll do it in the evenings, if OH is to get on board with this, i'll have to feed it to him :haha: and he goes to work at 6, I don't think i'm getting up then to give him a warm Honey and cinnamon drink!


----------



## Bug222

no problem!! I just got home from night shift so headed to bed (it was a rough night!).. so I will make the list when I get up :flower:

I have been taking mine when I take my vitamins too.. just helps to remember when I take them all at the same time.


----------



## greenpear

Yay Bug! Get lots of rest hun :hugs:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Woo, just bought my Cinnamon, lucky I took OH with me to the shops or I would never have found it, didn't think to see what it was called in Swedish, so was looking for Cinnamon or a similar looking word, turns out it's called Kanel over here!! So I'm doing Honung and Kanel :)


----------



## Wabblit

Yikes I keep forgetting too but love the idea girls!! Xx


----------



## Wabblit

...maybe we need to introduce another darn acromyn. I took my H&C today it was delicious!!! Lol x


----------



## Bug222

all done :flower:


----------



## greenpear

So how's everyone's cinnamon/honey diet coming along?

My hubby flat out refused to eat honey - I tried to instil an idea in his mind that it will help his tadpoles but he right away said "there's nothing wrong with my tadpoles!" :dohh:

So I'm on my own in this one - starting to not like cinnamon/honey combo too much since I've been eating it for 2 weeks straight now :wacko: oh well, hopefully it will prepare my body for a healthy baby next month..

How about everyone else?


----------



## Bug222

i keep forgetting to take it.. then going to bed and waking up and remembering in the middle of the night. so my Cinnamon and Honey is more of a nightly midnight snack.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Midnight nightly snack? I keep forgetting to take it. Might as well start taking it when I get home from work first thing in the mornings (except when I get home in afternoons on Tuesdays from class).


----------



## Wannabeam

I keep forgetting too:wacko:... although yesterday I had honey and cinnamon on toasted rye bread for breaky which was nice. I also forget to take my pregnacare multivitamin & omega capsule, I end up taking it every other day!!! Do you think that's OK still??? :shrug: I have remembered my tablespoon of carob honey each day (yuk!!!) If anyone has seen that childrens film Nanny Mcfee (with Colin Fir in) and remember her feeding the kids that black glupy moving medicine when they were pretending to be il then you will understand my difficulties with carob honey lol!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Nanny McPhee! I remembered to take it as soon I got home from work today. :yipee: First dose too! I haven't started taking it up til now. :dohh: Figures, I'm gearing up to ovulate so probably too late this cycle but I'll start anyways.


----------



## Wannabeam

deafgal01 said:


> :rofl: Nanny McPhee! I remembered to take it as soon I got home from work today. :yipee: First dose too! I haven't started taking it up til now. :dohh: Figures, I'm gearing up to ovulate so probably too late this cycle but I'll start anyways.

I think I started taking it all whilst ovulating:dohh: but oh well it's sooo good for you it can only help:thumbup:. I intend to inculde organic in my diet throughout pregnancy especially on those days I might not of eaten enough on because of sickness etc, will be a great pick-me-up:thumbup:. But I will ditch the Nanny Mcphee medicine (carob!) asap!!!! hehe!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Even if the honey might not be organic? I don't know if my honey is organic or not. :shrug:


----------



## Wannabeam

deafgal01 said:


> Even if the honey might not be organic? I don't know if my honey is organic or not. :shrug:

sorry I meant I will always include organic _honey_ whilst pregnant in my diet too. It doesn't matter if it's not organic, they just always say try and eat orgainc when ttc and preggo don't they. I won't always be able to get organic honey as it's not only pricy but few and far between over here, as long as you take your honey everyday you are doing good I reckon!!!:thumbup:


----------



## greenpear

Honey's honey Organic or not it's still good for you. I have hard time imagining non-organic honey - don't bees make it either way? It's not like you can grow honey the way you can grow potatoes... :shrug: I guess I'm just confused a little. Good job on taking it!

PS. I noticed that when I start taking honey earlier - as soon as AF is done, I get way more EWCM...maybe it was just a coincidence but I dunno :shrug:


----------



## Bug222

haha. i wrote that post last night before I went to bed.. and still forgot to take it.. and got up in the middle of the night once again.. I need a post it note on my pillow or something... ok I am going to the cupboard NOW


----------



## midg08

Im so gonna try this! How are you ladies all taking it? By the spoonful, in herbal tea? How many times a day are you doing this?

Given that Honey and cinnamon are so good for you anyways, what can it hurt. I was already drinking green tea with honey so I may add a dash of cinnamon to that and see how it tastes. :)


----------



## deafgal01

I generally do a big spoonful of honey with some cinnamon. :shrug: I don't know about the other ladies.


----------



## Wabblit

You've reminded me I need to take mine!!! How difficult can it be doh! X


----------



## deafgal01

I get to take my dose when I get home from work (before I go to sleep)- that's in about 5 hours... Take yours now!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

deafgal01 said:


> I get to take my dose when I get home from work (before I go to sleep)- that's in about 5 hours... Take yours now!!!!

What am I like!! I had every intention of taking it this am but rushed out the door and bloody well forgot in the space of ten minutes!!!! That's it I'm def taking it as soon as I get home if it's the last thing I do. Yooowsless!!! Xx


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That sounds like me. Hence why doing it first thing when I wake up or whatever doesn't work for me. I gotta take it when I get home from work. I remember to do that when I get home from work. :haha: Aren't we sad? We can't even remember to take something so simple... :dohh: That's a bonus of having fertility jewelry to wear (thinking about buying something this week)- you just put it on and forget about it compared with having to take something. But the two combined- how can we NOT get pregnant? :smug: Double Whammy!


----------



## Wannabeam

Bug222 said:


> haha. i wrote that post last night before I went to bed.. and still forgot to take it.. and got up in the middle of the night once again.. I need a post it note on my pillow or something... ok I am going to the cupboard NOW

You're a midnight honey monster lol!!! Winnie the pooh would love you for it lol!!!:haha:


----------



## Wannabeam

midg08 said:


> Im so gonna try this! How are you ladies all taking it? By the spoonful, in herbal tea? How many times a day are you doing this?
> 
> Given that Honey and cinnamon are so good for you anyways, what can it hurt. I was already drinking green tea with honey so I may add a dash of cinnamon to that and see how it tastes. :)

Call me a baby but I have it on my honey flavoured readybrek lol!!! I add a spoonful of honey and mix in a tsp of cinnamon, it's really yummy... plus readybrek contains folic acid so I don't worry if I forget to take my multivitamin... which I always do lol!!!!:flower:


----------



## deafgal01

DONE- I took it this morning. :thumbup: Let's hope it does the magic trick this cycle even though I started taking it late.


----------



## greenpear

midg08 said:


> Im so gonna try this! How are you ladies all taking it? By the spoonful, in herbal tea? How many times a day are you doing this?
> 
> Given that Honey and cinnamon are so good for you anyways, what can it hurt. I was already drinking green tea with honey so I may add a dash of cinnamon to that and see how it tastes. :)

I just have 1 spoonfull sprinkled with cinnamon on top a day - but I don't think it matters if you put it into tea or not. As long as you consume honey and cinnamon together it should do the trick :thumbup:

:wave: welcome to our group!


----------



## greenpear

Wabblit said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> I get to take my dose when I get home from work (before I go to sleep)- that's in about 5 hours... Take yours now!!!!
> 
> What am I like!! I had every intention of taking it this am but rushed out the door and bloody well forgot in the space of ten minutes!!!! That's it I'm def taking it as soon as I get home if it's the last thing I do. Yooowsless!!! XxClick to expand...

Woohoo! as long as you take it, right? I can't wait till we all get our :bfp: honey/cinnamon babies!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

greenpear said:


> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> Im so gonna try this! How are you ladies all taking it? By the spoonful, in herbal tea? How many times a day are you doing this?
> 
> Given that Honey and cinnamon are so good for you anyways, what can it hurt. I was already drinking green tea with honey so I may add a dash of cinnamon to that and see how it tastes. :)
> 
> I just have 1 spoonfull sprinkled with cinnamon on top a day - but I don't think it matters if you put it into tea or not. As long as you consume honey and cinnamon together it should do the trick :thumbup:
> 
> :wave: welcome to our group!Click to expand...

Hi, Iwas having it in warm water mixed with blackcurrent, tastes like christmas, but the cinnamon didn't mix very well so ended up with a big lump at the bottom when we finished :dohh: so now we're taking a spoonful in the evenings, I bring a spoonful to OH like he's a child eating his medicine :haha: :blush:

Also you shoould make sure your tea isn't too hot or the honey doesn't work!


----------



## midg08

well i started putting honey in my green tea because honey is a natural sweetener, so maybe I will just start taking a teaspoon of honey and cinnamon and still put the honey in my tea :)


----------



## Angel Thorne

I'll Join this plan, I have pleanty of Honey in the cupboard ... *runs quickly to the shop to buy cinimon*


----------



## Bug222

Yay to new group members!!! I too just take it right from a spoon. The honey I am taking now is organic.. but thats only because it was on sale for cheaper than the non organic stuff.


----------



## Wabblit

Hey girls. My OH is making me a hot milk with honey and cinnamon in it. He's a love! I reckon it's gonna be lush!!! You've all got to try it so that's my daily dose ticked :-D


----------



## midg08

well im not up on the whole organic non organic food stuffs but i will guess that mine is technically organic since i get it directly from a bee keeper friend....:thumbup::haha::happydance:

hope it makes the lilttle :spermy: keep away :witch:


:rofl:


----------



## Wabblit

Hi midg. Welcome!!!!

Hey ladies. This hot milk is real sweet/rank. I'm drinking it and holding my nose. I'm gonna be put off honey for life at this rate. The things we do. Who's idea was this anyway lol!! :haha: xx


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I don't know about the milk with honey thing... :shrug: Guess I can't knock it until I've tried it. :dohh:


----------



## greenpear

Angel Thorne said:


> I'll Join this plan, I have pleanty of Honey in the cupboard ... *runs quickly to the shop to buy cinimon*

:wave: welcome!


----------



## Wabblit

:wave:


----------



## deafgal01

*ahem* I remembered to take mine this morning. How about everyone else?


----------



## greenpear

Me, Me! I took a double dose today - one in the morning and one in the evening cuz I woke up with a sore throat


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I have to wait until I get home Friday afternoon (today) after class to take my honey with cinnamon dose. Oh get this, DH was home when I took the dose yesterday morning. :rofl: He looked at me curious-like and wondered what I was doing. I said I was trying this out to see if it would help my fertility. :rofl: I don't know if he thinks I've lost my mind or what now. :shrug: :rofl: I don't really care now... Let him think whatever he wants cuz when I get my baby finally, I can prove him wrong and say hey, the honey with cinnamon works!


----------



## Wannabeam

I had mine on my ready brek again, yum!:thumbup: Think hubby has given up on trying to remember it, he seems to think that his crunchy nut cornflakes are just fine instead lol! I have also stopped drinking green tea since I read up on it recently and found that it can deplete the amount of folic acid absorbed eeek!!! Totally freaked me out as I have three cups a day, usually with my folic acid!!!! Googled to see if honey contains folic acid and it does but not loads.... at least I can't go wrong with that lol!!!:wacko:


----------



## greenpear

I think you can still have some green tea - they say it's good for EWCM and for helping conceive

Oh I found out something interesting on another thread - apparently it's a good idea to eat pineapple and sunflower seeds in 2ww because it helps with implantation :saywhat: sounds weird but they have some type of chemicals or something that helps. I have a can of pineapple at home, so I'm kinda thinking of trying this one out next month when I'm in my 2ww


----------



## Wannabeam

I read that they are both high in folic acid!!!! So yep, defo try that one :thumbup:


----------



## Wabblit

deafgal01 said:


> :dohh: I have to wait until I get home Friday afternoon (today) after class to take my honey with cinnamon dose. Oh get this, DH was home when I took the dose yesterday morning. :rofl: He looked at me curious-like and wondered what I was doing. I said I was trying this out to see if it would help my fertility. :rofl: I don't know if he thinks I've lost my mind or what now. :shrug: :rofl: I don't really care now... Let him think whatever he wants cuz when I get my baby finally, I can prove him wrong and say hey, the honey with cinnamon works!

I did the same last night!! OH in kitchen washing up and I reach into cupboard for honey them sneakily in cutlery draw to get spoon. I take one sideways glance at OH as if I'm loading a gun or something then woof the spoon down, quick sprinkles, gulp, gag then smile as I'm so proud for remembering to even take it!! Why I'm trying to hide it from him I don't know (he knows exactly why) but I have the urge to do it quickly to save him looking at me with raised eyebrows and 'the look'. Do you think this h&c stuff is turning us all bonkers lol!!!! :happydance:


----------



## midg08

Wabblit thats too funny - like you are loading a gun! :gun: haha :)

Just make sure you dont eat the pineapple before ovulation because it can screw up ovulation or something along that lines. I was reading about it a week or two ago. I havent decided if I want to try it. I hate to do something that could potentially screw up my cycle ya know? 

Im not to big on the way the honey and cinnamon taste together. Its not too bad untill you get plain old cinnamon on your tongue as an after taste:sick:
Does it make anyone feel instantly bloated? I don't know if its the honey or the cinnamon thats causing it but with in min of taking my spoonfull my stomache feels full and distended..... :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Wabblit that's hilarious!

I remembered to take it as soon I got home from school. :happydance: Hope y'alls are remembering to take it and having a good week/weekend. :thumbup: Any plans?


----------



## Wannabeam

My little dog is wrapped up in a blanky just like yours in your avatar at the mo lol:awww:!!! My plans are to line the curtains me and my Mama recently made for the baby's bedroom out of some jungle themed material from IKEA. Loving IKEA at the weekends.... there's only one in the whole of Cyprus and there are always loads of preggo women walking around the children and baby section picking up things as they go.... I like looking around when having our IKEA free refills lunch at the prams... even hubbys started looking at them and saying 'look at that one it turns all the way around and is good for cafes' lol!!! He likes anything that looks modern... even the bouncer we bought has a pocket for your I-pod to be plugged in where you can play your baby music to help it sleep or play!! Of course I choose a very cumbersom pram of winnie the pooh theme that looks rather victorian.. hubby likes all the things it can do I reckon more than the thought of the baby that wil sleep in it lol!! Men!!! :haha::laugh2:I recently bought a mobile of jungle animals for the cot from there... looks great!!! As my Mama says... you just need a baby now lol!!!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Wanna that sounds awesome! Fun plans!

Hope (my dog) hasn't done that hot dog style covering herself in the blanket for a long time. She much rather dig into the blanket and hide under it like she's gotta be out of sight or something. :rofl: She's soaking up the sun light right now on the couch with me instead of blanket time. :rofl:

My weekend plans involves being busy. I'm gonna attack my DH and get some bd time in... :blush: Of course, I'm gonna go to a cover bridge festival and do some pumpkin carving on top of all that. :dohh: Way to relax, right?


----------



## Wannabeam

deafgal01 said:


> Wanna that sounds awesome! Fun plans!
> 
> Hope (my dog) hasn't done that hot dog style covering herself in the blanket for a long time. She much rather dig into the blanket and hide under it like she's gotta be out of sight or something. :rofl: She's soaking up the sun light right now on the couch with me instead of blanket time. :rofl:
> 
> My weekend plans involves being busy. I'm gonna attack my DH and get some bd time in... :blush: Of course, I'm gonna go to a cover bridge festival and do some pumpkin carving on top of all that. :dohh: Way to relax, right?

awwww, our little doggie babies!!! I'm so protective of my fluffy ginger crossbreed boy I have (he's no bigger than a fat cat lol!), I won't do the deed if he's in the room, I make DH take him downstairs and shut the door!!!:haha: I haven't done pumpkin carving for like forever... they don't celebrate anything with pumpkins over here :nope: It's my Mama's birthday halloween.... would love to carv I'm preggo into a pumpkin and watch my parents face light up!!!! Maybe I'll get to lay them words out in christmas lights or write it in the snow in january in the Troodos Mountains!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Wanna - that is an awesome idea. Your parents would love to be surprised with that!


----------



## Bug222

im working nights all weekend.... booooo!!!! Currently curled up under a blanket with my furbaby though!!!! I have a beagle who LOVES to cuddle.


----------



## greenpear

Hehe I'm cuddling with my hubby! (and my fat cat - she loves sitting on top of my head when we are lying down for some reason) ~ aside from that, school on Sat - sleep in on Sun. Oh and hubby will cook this weekend :yipee: Pad Thai here I come!


----------



## greenpear

Wannabeam said:


> My little dog is wrapped up in a blanky just like yours in your avatar at the mo lol:awww:!!! My plans are to line the curtains me and my Mama recently made for the baby's bedroom out of some jungle themed material from IKEA. Loving IKEA at the weekends.... there's only one in the whole of Cyprus and there are always loads of preggo women walking around the children and baby section picking up things as they go.... I like looking around when having our IKEA free refills lunch at the prams... even hubbys started looking at them and saying 'look at that one it turns all the way around and is good for cafes' lol!!! He likes anything that looks modern... even the bouncer we bought has a pocket for your I-pod to be plugged in where you can play your baby music to help it sleep or play!! Of course I choose a very cumbersom pram of winnie the pooh theme that looks rather victorian.. hubby likes all the things it can do I reckon more than the thought of the baby that wil sleep in it lol!! Men!!! :haha::laugh2:I recently bought a mobile of jungle animals for the cot from there... looks great!!! As my Mama says... you just need a baby now lol!!!:haha:

Cool! You're getting yourself all set up and prepared and won't be scrambling like me when our time comes :D


----------



## Wabblit

Apart from eating honey and gagging I'm seeing my family this weekend to celebrate my dads birthday. Gonna do a spot of shopping today and hopefully chill out. That's what weekends are for right :headspin:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies, I was just browsing through some of the threads and found yours. I've been in the honey and cinnamon crew all along and didn't realize it! I love cinnamon and sprinkle it liberally on my oatmeal every morning, and for some reason last week when I was at the store I bought a huge jar of raw honey even though I don't eat it much. I was thinking, "what the heck am I going to do with such a huge jar of honey" but for some reason I felt the need to buy it. Now I know why :winkwink: It's going on my oatmeal too instead of brown sugar.

I am not too interested in taking fertility meds, although I haven't gotten to the point where I think I would need them, but always looking for natural ways to improve my fertility. I never took vitamins before and in the last two months since I started taking a multi-vitamin religiously, I swear my chart and luteal phase is getting worse. I've been reading that synthetic vitamins and folic acid are actually bad for you, so now I'm going to try to get all my nutrients from food and no supplements (except calcium and fish oil). I see lots of spinach in my future hahaha.


----------



## greenpear

:wave: Welcome GreenOrchid!


----------



## Bug222

Hi GreenOrchid!! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Wannabeam

:wave: hi GreenOrchid and welcome!!!

Well girls... curtains all done, honey and cinnamon taken and asparagus with chicken tonight to up my folic acid!!!! looking forward to the weekend passing as it will be another two days closer to testing lol! Only us ttc girls would understand wanting even a weekend to pass quickly lol!:haha:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Sounds good wannabeam. Asparagus is so yummy. I just finished eating noodles with loads of spinach to up my folic acid for the day as well.


----------



## Wannabeam

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to spinach!!!! I intend on a having a baby spinach salad tomorrow! Been browsing tonight and don't see much positivity being posted on some of the ttc & tww forums.... feel like it gets like this once a month and I end up not wanting to read hardly any threads.... so I'm glad to be a part of this one. Stay positive girls!:flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

GreenOrchid... we have been ttc a similar length of time.... this will be our 7th monthtoo.... statistically thinking we must be close to our BFPs by now.... the more months pass the better the maths right? This is what I keep saying to my hubby anyway... I was sure when we started ttc I would be preggo by now, but now I see how important timing is and knowing when your fertile window is I am sure that we just have missed the boat each time. I'm also gratefull for all this time in a way as I have had time to get healthy diet wise and make my body super ready for ttc.... and don't they say that having thanks is always a good thing when you want something. :winkwink:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> GreenOrchid... we have been ttc a similar length of time.... this will be our 7th monthtoo.... statistically thinking we must be close to our BFPs by now.... the more months pass the better the maths right? This is what I keep saying to my hubby anyway... I was sure when we started ttc I would be preggo by now, but now I see how important timing is and knowing when your fertile window is I am sure that we just have missed the boat each time. I'm also gratefull for all this time in a way as I have had time to get healthy diet wise and make my body super ready for ttc.... and don't they say that having thanks is always a good thing when you want something. :winkwink:

Yes, I agree that gratitude is everything and this process has brought DH and I closer together. We are both trying hard with our nutrition so it's a win-win situation - when we get our first little monkey, he/she will have very healthy parents :winkwink: as will your kid(s)

I also agree with the timing thing - there have been a couple of months when we really didn't BD at the right times due to hubby's work schedule so I fully understand that one.

It will happen one of these months!! :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Mmmmm spinach.. im just about to dig into a spinach salad too! :thumbup:


----------



## greenpear

Ah you guys are so healthy! I'm taking folic acid in pill form :blush: but aside from that I'm being all nice and natural - honey, cinnamon, exercise but I can't can't can't give up coffee! :blush:


----------



## midg08

My problem isn't coffee... its soda. But I quit drinking Mtn Dew and I am trying to switch to caffeine free or at least to diet.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Caffeine is a hard one. The first few days after I quit, I didn't feel like myself at all. I still crave it all the time and find myself at Starbucks now and then :winkwink:


----------



## greenpear

Ya....I think I'll keep my 1 cup of coffee a day and not have more than 1 cup, just tea after that...we'll see how that goes (seeing how some days I can have up to 3 which is probably too much :wacko: )


----------



## deafgal01

:Rofl: now you are making me guilty for drinking four cups of coffee at work. :shock: at least I reduced that down to two cups lately.


----------



## GreenOrchid

My temp dropped like a rock this morning so looks like this wasn't my month :cry: Af should start tomorrow. Feeling a little sad this morning, but going to cheer myself up with some caffeine to get my day started right, and then start prepping for my 3 month plan to get my body ready for baby for when DH and I can start trying again.

Deafgal01 and greenpear, not trying to make anyone feel bad about caffeine. I love the stuff! It's just that the farther along I get in ttc with no results, the more I feel compelled to get healthy because it's the only thing that gives me a feeling of control over this process. I have my own vices though...you should see how much chocolate I eat sometimes hahaha.


----------



## Wannabeam

:hugs: GreenOrchid, it's soooo good that you are inspired to become healthy each time AF arrives, I love this approach as things can only get better this way :thumbup: You will be a super healthy Mama! But remember you're not out untill the witch shows :flower:

Ladies 1 or two cups of coffee a day really won't hurt right now, it's when you are preggo and your baby is trying to develop that you should cut down even more, that being said it's good to try and start cutting down or finding alternatives now as it won't be as much of a shock when suddenly you feel too worried to have even one cup but really crave it. I kinda hope I go off coffee so that I don't crave it lol!:haha: 

I have tried this wholegrain drink instead called aromalt, its a mixture of rye, barely and malt that smells and tastes just like coffee. It's completely caffeine free and is good for you as its wholegrain. My Mama thought i was drinking coffee at night when I made myself a cup to take up to bed with me.... she was even fooled by its likelyness to coffee :haha:

Has anyone else felt that as the nights get darker quicker and the cold is slowly setting in (yes... even in Cyprus lol!) that they are starting to crave christmas treats??? I suddenly feel like a glass of sherry or a hot-chocolate with a mince pie lol! Wouldn't mind a glass of warm spiced wine either.... if I am in the tww over christmas I'm sure I wil go maaaaaad! Even chocolate contains caffeine... eek!!!! And I love 70% cocoa... green and blacks... :dohh:


----------



## greenpear

Warm spiced wine? Now you're talking! mmmmmm :smug: My parents have an old house with a real fireplace - I think I'll persuade them to make some spiced wine and light a log or two in the next few weeks.

GreenOrchid - so sorry hun that your temperature dropped. Hopefully it's implantation instead of AF, but if it is AF then I hope that next cycle of honey/cinnamon will help you :hugs:


----------



## greenpear

Nat - don't feel bad about 4 cups of coffee - you should see how much tea I drink :shock: easily 3-5 cups on top of my coffee a day (and like I said, sometimes I need more coffee)

But I know what GreenOrchid means about taking control - you start eliminating things that might hinder conception and eventually it happens :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

I went off coffee all summer (only drank it on sundays and it still didn't happen for me). :shrug: Thanks for the tip on aromalt. I'll have to try that out so I can fool my mind into thinking I'm really drinking coffee when I'm not.

:hugs: Greenorchid- that sucks about the temp dropping this morning :nope: :flower: Hopefully you'll still get your bfp asap.

I finally bought a stone. I have the rose quartz hanging in the window soaking up the sunlight today so we'll see how that works in terms of keeping that under my pillow and my fertility bracelet's still in the mail on the way to me. I feel pathetic for being willing to give those a try but then again anything cheaper than going the drugs route is better than not trying it out at all. :shrug:

I've been really good about making sure I get my honey with cinnamon dose. I need to buy more honey soon though.


----------



## greenpear

yay for a stone!!!! My friend recommended cleansing it every so often with salt and imagining all your negative energy and disappointment leaving it - I think I might do something like that to my moonstone this evening hope it helps :winkwink:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> :hugs: GreenOrchid, it's soooo good that you are inspired to become healthy each time AF arrives, I love this approach as things can only get better this way :thumbup: You will be a super healthy Mama! But remember you're not out untill the witch shows :flower:
> 
> Ladies 1 or two cups of coffee a day really won't hurt right now, it's when you are preggo and your baby is trying to develop that you should cut down even more, that being said it's good to try and start cutting down or finding alternatives now as it won't be as much of a shock when suddenly you feel too worried to have even one cup but really crave it. I kinda hope I go off coffee so that I don't crave it lol!:haha:
> 
> I have tried this wholegrain drink instead called aromalt, its a mixture of rye, barely and malt that smells and tastes just like coffee. It's completely caffeine free and is good for you as its wholegrain. My Mama thought i was drinking coffee at night when I made myself a cup to take up to bed with me.... she was even fooled by its likelyness to coffee :haha:
> 
> Has anyone else felt that as the nights get darker quicker and the cold is slowly setting in (yes... even in Cyprus lol!) that they are starting to crave christmas treats??? I suddenly feel like a glass of sherry or a hot-chocolate with a mince pie lol! Wouldn't mind a glass of warm spiced wine either.... if I am in the tww over christmas I'm sure I wil go maaaaaad! Even chocolate contains caffeine... eek!!!! And I love 70% cocoa... green and blacks... :dohh:

oooh green and blacks 70% is soooo good. DH got me a dark chocolate toblerone that I've been saving but I'll likely break it out tonight since AF is about to start :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

greenpear said:


> Warm spiced wine? Now you're talking! mmmmmm :smug: My parents have an old house with a real fireplace - I think I'll persuade them to make some spiced wine and light a log or two in the next few weeks.
> 
> GreenOrchid - so sorry hun that your temperature dropped. Hopefully it's implantation instead of AF, but if it is AF then I hope that next cycle of honey/cinnamon will help you :hugs:

Thanks greenpear. I'm on 14dpo so I'm pretty sure it's just af letting me know she's almost here. I also spotted a little bit earlier today. My body is doing what it does every month. I'm just thankful I have a normal cycle and ovulate like clockwork every month. DH and I will make our little monkey in 2012 when we start trying again. I'm sure of that! :winkwink:


----------



## GreenOrchid

deafgal01 said:


> I went off coffee all summer (only drank it on sundays and it still didn't happen for me). :shrug: Thanks for the tip on aromalt. I'll have to try that out so I can fool my mind into thinking I'm really drinking coffee when I'm not.
> 
> :hugs: Greenorchid- that sucks about the temp dropping this morning :nope: :flower: Hopefully you'll still get your bfp asap.
> 
> I finally bought a stone. I have the rose quartz hanging in the window soaking up the sunlight today so we'll see how that works in terms of keeping that under my pillow and my fertility bracelet's still in the mail on the way to me. I feel pathetic for being willing to give those a try but then again anything cheaper than going the drugs route is better than not trying it out at all. :shrug:
> 
> I've been really good about making sure I get my honey with cinnamon dose. I need to buy more honey soon though.

Deafgal01, if you'd told me a year ago that I'd be wearing a fertility bracelet, I would have said you were crazy lol. Now I wear a rose quartz fertility bracelet with a little elephant charm and I have a couple of little elephant statues that I keep on my nightstand. Definitely not pathetic!!

And I had my first oatmeal with honey and cinnamon this morning. Pretty good...I might try taking a spoonful of straight honey and cinnamon tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wabblit

Have we all taken our medicine today ladeez? :munch: x


----------



## greenpear

Yup!

Ok ladies, I posted this in my journal but I'm curious what it could be so hopefully someone might have insight:

My MC started with spotting somewhere around Sep 18-19 (confirmed by Dr) and full flow (bright red) started on Sep 27 and was done on Sep 7. Ever since then I had lots of EWCM every single day. Sorry for TMI but it was something amazing - I've never had THAT much EWCM :blush: anyways, around Oct 12 I had slight cramps that I took for O cramps but several days later I POASEd on FRER and it still showed fain +ve so I knew I didn't O. I continued to have lots of EWCM. Last Thursday (Oct 20) I POASed again, and this time it was a proper BFN. Yesterday (Saturday) I had strong cramps in 1 side - like O pain and then more intense (and I woke up with big boobs :haha: as well ) and then after I returned from my run I discovered that there was pink/red when I wiped. I thought that probably AF was here, but I only spotted 2x and it was gone - cramps disappeared as well. My boobs are even bigger today and all my EWCM is gone :shock: I'm super confused - was this the start of my AF???? 

*** I also have a confession to make :blush: hubby and I decided to wait 1 cycle before TTC and for the most part we were good, but we had an Ooops moment several times in the past month when passion overtook reason :blush: and now I'm wondering what's going on...anyone has any opinions?


----------



## GreenOrchid

greenpear said:


> Yup!
> 
> Ok ladies, I posted this in my journal but I'm curious what it could be so hopefully someone might have insight:
> 
> My MC started with spotting somewhere around Sep 18-19 (confirmed by Dr) and full flow (bright red) started on Sep 27 and was done on Sep 7. Ever since then I had lots of EWCM every single day. Sorry for TMI but it was something amazing - I've never had THAT much EWCM :blush: anyways, around Oct 12 I had slight cramps that I took for O cramps but several days later I POASEd on FRER and it still showed fain +ve so I knew I didn't O. I continued to have lots of EWCM. Last Thursday (Oct 20) I POASed again, and this time it was a proper BFN. Yesterday (Saturday) I had strong cramps in 1 side - like O pain and then more intense (and I woke up with big boobs :haha: as well ) and then after I returned from my run I discovered that there was pink/red when I wiped. I thought that probably AF was here, but I only spotted 2x and it was gone - cramps disappeared as well. My boobs are even bigger today and all my EWCM is gone :shock: I'm super confused - was this the start of my AF????
> 
> *** I also have a confession to make :blush: hubby and I decided to wait 1 cycle before TTC and for the most part we were good, but we had an Ooops moment several times in the past month when passion overtook reason :blush: and now I'm wondering what's going on...anyone has any opinions?

Could it have been midcycle O spotting? I occasionally get that, although it tends to be a little more on the brown side, not pink/red.


----------



## greenpear

Mid-cycle O spotting? Really? I had no idea that you can spot when you O :shock: Thanks GreenOrchid - I learn something new everyday :flower:

It makes sense because I had EWCM all the way up till yesterday (yesterday was last day) but my boobs got bigger yesterday. That's why I was confused because usually my boobs get bigger a week into 2WW but I don't tend to have EWCM after I O ( I don't temp now but I used to and charted my symptoms so I'm pretty confident with knowing my symptoms) maybe my body is confused after MC and is doing weird things to me... :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Now my stone's soaking up the moonlight too. Once in a while- wash with salt and water... I'll have to keep that in mind the next time I do that.

I've been good today. I'm starting to get sick though- think it's sinus allergy related. Stuff running down my throat, coughing up mucus. :shrug: We'll see what happens. I've slept more today so that's good- a 5 hours nap this afternoon. :shock: I never sleep that much on Sundays but I was exhausted from the super busy weekend I had.

Greenpear, now that Greenorchid mentioned the spotting with ovulation, maybe yours is later than normal/usual because of the mc. :shrug: I really don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Bug222

Greenpear-I was going to say the same thing... maybe Ov bleeding. Has there been anymore??

Where does one get a fertility stone??? Im willing to try anything!!!

GreenOrchid- So sorry to hear about your temp dip. Has AF actually started yet.. don't count yourself out till she is here! Lots and lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Bug- I found mine at the festival this past weekend- there was a man selling stones there so I bought one of the rose quartz. Apparently certain stones will help promote/bring fertility/help one to conceive. The fertility bracelet, I found through googling. Hope you find a place to buy stones from.


----------



## greenpear

Ladies - moonstone is one of the best; rose quartz comes in at close second. My friend told me that she gave me some Tibetan moonstone, apparently powerful - so far it fixed my cycles and I had a bfp, so we'll see!

I spotted today as well, but very very light pink in EWCM in the evening - weird because I didn't have any all day - haven't been spotting since. :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:

GreenOrchid - when you have O bleed, do you spot only 1 day or can it be more than 1?

Either way, I'm incorporating pineapple in my diet - just in case - I read that you should eat it along with sunflower seeds in 2WW to help possible implantation to take place. Seeing how hubby and I were naughty and didn't stick completely to our plan this month I'd better be prepared...


----------



## deafgal01

At least you know when you did enter the 2ww, Greenpear. I have no idea where I am. :shrug: Guess if nothing, I'll have to order more opk to test with- go back to that cuz at least with that I had some idea where I was in the cycle.


----------



## greenpear

Well - I'm hoping I'm in 2WW - bigger boobs but still EWCM today; no cramps :shrug: I'll go with 2WW and if no AF in 2 weeks I'll test - guess will be Nov 6th! ... dun dun dun

I don't get big boobs unless it's 2WW and right before they were really teeny so that's probably my best indicator. If I am preggo, I really really hope it's sticky and I hope to be barfing all over the place :rofl:

What about you Nat, without OPK can you know if you are fertile/in 2WW by looking at your CM? Do you get bigger boobs and do you get more tired in 2WW? I find that I can track just by paying attention to my body most of the time


----------



## deafgal01

I always have gotten stretchy eggwhite cm when I was gearing up to ovulate but somehow missed it this cycle I guess even though I've been checking it daily. :shrug: this is the first cycle I've not been able to tell clearly where I am in the cycle. :dohh: Other than the cm, I have no other symptoms that are "sure" way of telling when I enter my 2ww. Plus I started sinus allergy symptoms this past weekend so that's gonna throw off the entire symptom tracking. :grr:


----------



## greenpear

Aww :( stupid sinuses! Hope you Bd enough though - what if you keep Bd just in case? Sometimes I think I O but I O much later - like this month, I thought it was around 12th but looks like it was actually 10 days later or so...


----------



## deafgal01

Greenpear- Guess I should bd just in case. :shrug: I haven't gotten any in this past weekend. :dohh: I was gonna too but eh, just wasn't in the mood. :shrug:


----------



## Wabblit

greenpear said:


> Well - I'm hoping I'm in 2WW - bigger boobs but still EWCM today; no cramps :shrug: I'll go with 2WW and if no AF in 2 weeks I'll test - guess will be Nov 6th! ... dun dun dun
> 
> I don't get big boobs unless it's 2WW and right before they were really teeny so that's probably my best indicator. If I am preggo, I really really hope it's sticky and I hope to be barfing all over the place :rofl:
> 
> What about you Nat, without OPK can you know if you are fertile/in 2WW by looking at your CM? Do you get bigger boobs and do you get more tired in 2WW? I find that I can track just by paying attention to my body most of the time

Apparently you start to dry up after Ov so that's a good sign of being in the TWW. Good luck hun!!! Sticky sticky sticky ole bean is what we want x


----------



## Wabblit

Can I just say how lovely this thread is. Thanks ladies it cheers me up every day and is always the one I look forward to reading. Off to scoff my daily dose make sure you've all done the same :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Wabblit i agree. i love coming in here to read daily. I got a card that explains about different stones and how they help.


----------



## Wabblit

deafgal01 said:


> Wabblit i agree. i love coming in here to read daily. I got a card that explains about different stones and how they help.

Stones? How do they work then x


----------



## deafgal01

Apparently you're supposed to wear them or put them under a pillow in your bed.

Moonstone is a feminine stone (it's got powers that aid in nurturing preceptivity and balancing of the emotions- promotes love, hope, and fertility).

Rose quartz are the beads of love and fertility (help promote pregnancy and protect the mother and unborn fetus from miscarriage and encourage feelings of calm).

Let me know if you want me to list the other stones but those two are the top two stones that I heard mentioned (Moonstone being the top best and Rose quartz being a close second).


----------



## Wabblit

Ooo err. That sounds very spiritual, I guess I dont understand how they can work that's all. If it's not something you digest or based on medical findings how do they work? I'll check it out too x


----------



## deafgal01

Wabblit, it's natural. It's supposed to help balance the chemicals and stuff in your body that you're "more" able to conceive or get pregnant. I've heard a few stories that it worked for some ladies so I thought why not give it a try. At least before going the drug and tests route (clomid or whatever). If it doesn't work, at least I got a nice beautiful jewelry to show off. :shrug:

My bracelet has Amethyst, Jade, Rose Quartz, and Moonstone beads on it. It also has a lotus flower and butterfly symbols on the bracelet.


----------



## Wabblit

Yep your bracelet does really sound lovely I might look into getting one. You should try and post a piccie. I'm off to scoff on honey (really not loving it though. Yuck) xx


----------



## deafgal01

This is the fertility bracelet I ordered off of etsy.com It came wrapped in a pretty little box that I felt like I was opening a present. There was a handwritten note on the box too- thank you natalie! best of luck!  I love it. I can't wait to see if it works for me soon.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-10-24 at 16.14.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1









Photo on 2011-10-24 at 16.14 #2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bug222

Ooo its so pretty!!! Thanks for the info!! I will start my hunt for a nice bracelet tomorrow!


----------



## GreenOrchid

greenpear said:


> Ladies - moonstone is one of the best; rose quartz comes in at close second. My friend told me that she gave me some Tibetan moonstone, apparently powerful - so far it fixed my cycles and I had a bfp, so we'll see!
> 
> I spotted today as well, but very very light pink in EWCM in the evening - weird because I didn't have any all day - haven't been spotting since. :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:
> 
> GreenOrchid - when you have O bleed, do you spot only 1 day or can it be more than 1?
> 
> Either way, I'm incorporating pineapple in my diet - just in case - I read that you should eat it along with sunflower seeds in 2WW to help possible implantation to take place. Seeing how hubby and I were naughty and didn't stick completely to our plan this month I'd better be prepared...

My O spotting is usually just one day and I'd say it happens on average about 3 cycles out of the year. Although I did have one a couple of months ago that lasted three days of light brown EWCM. I kinda wonder if the old brown blood can leak out when the cervix opens for O.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Love the bracelet deafgal :) Isn't etsy great?? There's so many amazing artists and craftspeople out there. I'm sure you'll find something lovely Bug222.

I got :af: today so I'm on to a new cycle. I did have my honey and cinnamon earlier though mixed in a glass of almond milk. I'm ever more determined to take it every day as well as all my other supplements and fruit and veggie servings.

Wabblit, I'm proud of your for taking your honey and cinnamon even if it's not your fav hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

So sorry Af is officially here GreenOrchid. Fxd the honey&cinnamon along with your supplements will bring you a nice fat second line this cycle!!!


----------



## greenpear

Big :hug: to all the ladies on this thread - I agree with Wabblit, this thread is full of great and supportive ladies and I'm very happy that we're doing this journey together :flower:


----------



## greenpear

GreenOrchid - so sorry she got you hun :cry: Let's hope that in next few months you'll build up your body to a place where you can conceive right away!


----------



## greenpear

:saywhat: Rose quartz prevents MC??? I'm off to the store to get myself a bracelet...this Friday I have day off I think I'll make a trip


----------



## deafgal01

*shrug* That's what the explanation card I have says about rose quartz.


----------



## Bug222

I ordered a rose quartz one from early-pregnancy-tests.com today!


----------



## deafgal01

Hopefully all this honey and cinnamon with the rose quartz stone will do the trick for all of us!


----------



## greenpear

It better! I'm on an eating pineapple streak now that I'm in 2ww :rofl: with all these stones and herbs and natural brews I can't help but feel like a witch! Very Halloween appropriate :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I thought you are a witch... Are you telling me you're not really a witch and I thought wrong all along? :rofl: Yes, very Halloween appropriate! I've got my rose quartz stone sitting in my pocket of my jeans too so I have double whammy powerful stones on me... :smug:


----------



## greenpear

:thumbup: How does that Macbeth thing go? something about cauldron and stirring trouble... :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I forget... I haven't read Macbeth since I was in high school. :rofl:

I guess the world better watch out cuz this group is gonna get all our bfps and become bump buddies. :smug:


----------



## greenpear

:thumbup: Yup!!! :smug:


----------



## midg08

double double toil and trouble....


(i think) haha


----------



## GreenOrchid

midg08 said:


> double double toil and trouble....
> 
> 
> (i think) haha

That sounds right hahaha :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

greenpear said:


> It better! I'm on an eating pineapple streak now that I'm in 2ww :rofl: with all these stones and herbs and natural brews I can't help but feel like a witch! Very Halloween appropriate :winkwink:

Greenpear do you eat the pineapple core or just the fruit and how much? I've read so much different info about pineapple. Last month I ate pineapple everyday for the first 5dpo because I read it could cause miscarriage. Then I read that you shouldn't eat the fruit at all and only the core so I'm so confused...


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi ladies

sorry I've been awol lol! I have been abit stressed last few days so haven't had the energy to log on. 

Sorry AF got you GreenOrchid, keep up the honey and cinnamon and you will sure be in for a BFP in the future :thumbup:

Love all this talk about fertility bracelets, don't think I can get anything like that over here, but funny you should all be talking about it as I made myself a pink and blue maternity bracelet months ago out of scoobies and I never take it off. I wear it so that when I'm down I look at it and think positively about having a :baby: and I look at the colours and wonder if it will be 'Jasmin-May' (that's our girls name) or 'George' (also known a yiorgos in greek, that's our boys name). Maybe just believing enough in something even if it's not the real deal will help? Hope so :winkwink:

Had my honey and cinnamon again today but starting to worry that AF may be near as getting (tmi alert!) creamy CM after being dry for a while after ovulation. I always get this before AF. It's hardly any but it's there and making me scared.:argh:

How's everyone else? :flower:


----------



## greenpear

GreenOrchid said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> It better! I'm on an eating pineapple streak now that I'm in 2ww :rofl: with all these stones and herbs and natural brews I can't help but feel like a witch! Very Halloween appropriate :winkwink:
> 
> Greenpear do you eat the pineapple core or just the fruit and how much? I've read so much different info about pineapple. Last month I ate pineapple everyday for the first 5dpo because I read it could cause miscarriage. Then I read that you shouldn't eat the fruit at all and only the core so I'm so confused...Click to expand...

:dohh: really? Oh man I'm not sure then. I'm eating canned one :rofl: but there is so much contradictory info out there :shrug: I'm not sure then....Off I go to do some search...


----------



## Bug222

Jasmin-May is such a beautiful name. Does it have any family meaning?


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> sorry I've been awol lol! I have been abit stressed last few days so haven't had the energy to log on.
> 
> Sorry AF got you GreenOrchid, keep up the honey and cinnamon and you will sure be in for a BFP in the future :thumbup:
> 
> Love all this talk about fertility bracelets, don't think I can get anything like that over here, but funny you should all be talking about it as I made myself a pink and blue maternity bracelet months ago out of scoobies and I never take it off. I wear it so that when I'm down I look at it and think positively about having a :baby: and I look at the colours and wonder if it will be 'Jasmin-May' (that's our girls name) or 'George' (also known a yiorgos in greek, that's our boys name). Maybe just believing enough in something even if it's not the real deal will help? Hope so :winkwink:
> 
> Had my honey and cinnamon again today but starting to worry that AF may be near as getting (tmi alert!) creamy CM after being dry for a while after ovulation. I always get this before AF. It's hardly any but it's there and making me scared.:argh:
> 
> How's everyone else? :flower:

I agree, I think a lot of it is about intention and your little bracelet sounds lovely :) I really really hope :af: doesn't get you.


----------



## greenpear

Ok, scoop on pineapple and fruit: if you eat little bit of pineapple, it will help implantation. If you eat lots, and I mean LOTS then there is a possibility of miscarriage. As for other fruit - eat it! it's good for you and I didn't find any articles about fruit being bad...


----------



## Bug222

thanks for the info!!! :flower:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Awesome, I will be eating plenty of pineapple in the first few dpo in the future :)


----------



## greenpear

:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

Bug222 said:


> Jasmin-May is such a beautiful name. Does it have any family meaning?

Thanks, yep. May is my Mama's adopted mother's name, so my adopted grandma. And my husband loves the name Jasmin and the idea of calling her jazz for short as we are both music orientated. So became the name Jasmin-May. :happydance:


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> Ok, scoop on pineapple and fruit: if you eat little bit of pineapple, it will help implantation. If you eat lots, and I mean LOTS then there is a possibility of miscarriage. As for other fruit - eat it! it's good for you and I didn't find any articles about fruit being bad...

I recently read in a preggo mag that a lady tried everything to try and induce her over due labour including eating tones of pineapple.... as you can guess it didn't work. Fruity tooty lol!:winkwink:


----------



## greenpear

Haha she must have been so frustrated. Well, really, most likely a miscarriage is caused by some type of hormonal problem, or virus or something. I was dead sick right around the time I conceived and I think that's what caused my MC so the best thing to do is be healthy as possible, eat good food, excersise and take folic acid....oh and honey and cinnamon :winkwink:


----------



## futrbabymaker

Can i join your group? I just started honey and cinnamon yesterday.


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: Hi welcome futr... Of course you can join us.


----------



## Wabblit

Hey futrbabymaker!!! Hello and welcome to our lovely group of crazy honey munching, crazy mummy's in the making :wave:

How's you? Xx


----------



## futrbabymaker

Thank you :) I am doing well. I'd be better if I had a baby to cuddle, but other than that everything is perfect.


----------



## Wannabeam

welcome futrbabymaker :hugs:


----------



## futrbabymaker

Thanks :)


----------



## Bug222

Welcome to the group Futrbabymaker!!! Congrats on your wedding!!!!


----------



## Wannabeam

honey & cinnamon girls!!!!! Had a stabbing pain in left boob :holly:(side darting towards nipple inside) .... really hurt, never had it before.... is that also a sign of pms? Felt like AF would be here very soon all day, got a couple of days to go yet or maybe even up to ten days if same as last cycle, but reckon I ovulated early so could be 10dpo.... hoping I'm 10dpo. Don't have cramps, never do, just a dull ache under ribs every now and then and that's exactly what I get near and during AF.... never get actual cramping. should I get excited or should I ignore it? :shrug:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi futrbabymaker :flower: Welcome! What other "tricks" are you using being honey and cinnamon?


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> honey & cinnamon girls!!!!! Had a stabbing pain in left boob :holly:(side darting towards nipple inside) .... really hurt, never had it before.... is that also a sign of pms? Felt like AF would be here very soon all day, got a couple of days to go yet or maybe even up to ten days if same as last cycle, but reckon I ovulated early so could be 10dpo.... hoping I'm 10dpo. Don't have cramps, never do, just a dull ache under ribs every now and then and that's exactly what I get near and during AF.... never get actual cramping. should I get excited or should I ignore it? :shrug:

Wannabeam, I tend to get painful bbs every cycle around 9 or 10 dpo, with the occasional stabbing pain, so it can be a pms symptom. But if it's a completely new pain for you it could be a good sign of something else... :)

I will be keeping my all my fingers and toes crossed for you that it could be a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

Thanks GreenOrchid. It is unusual compared to the last 7 months epsecially that painful, but also my body has surprised me with new pms symptoms every month so I won't get tooooo excited just yet!!! Please let this be the month!!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## futrbabymaker

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi futrbabymaker :flower: Welcome! What other "tricks" are you using being honey and cinnamon?

I have been reading other posts to come up with more tricks. At the moment I am drinking peppermint/spearmint tea, eating honey and cinnamon, drinking grapefruit juice (which makes me gag) and making my hubby eat honey just for good measure. I am buying some mucinex next week and opk's as well as some more prenatals. Any other tips or tricks I should try? My big problem is that my cycle is INSANE. Sometimes I bleed for 2 months straight, sometimes I don't bleed at all for 3 or 4 months. It's like, there is no way of predicting it. I have no health insurance until January though so I can't go to the obgyn again and the last time I was in the ER, in may, the doctor told me I was not ovulating and would need invitro. I really want to keep trying on our own first and if it doesn't work I guess I will find a way to pay for the IVF. I am trying to keep the hope but it's not easy. :nope:


----------



## greenpear

Welcome futrbabymaker! Hope all of the natural remedies will help your cycle - i had insane cycles last year too, and they are more or less on track now, thank god. I hope your's will be soon as well! :hugs:


----------



## greenpear

Hmmm...my boobs are not sore at all but huge! They literary got big overnight pretty much right after I O. I'm roughly 4-5 dpo today (or so I think - Sat was that day I spotted and had O cramps and my last day of EWCM)

BUT I'm dead tired and hungry - so super tired. This is quite typical for my 2ww, I just don't remember tiredness setting in this fast :dohh:

Oh well, soon I'll know either way why = period or baby!


----------



## greenpear

Wannabeam said:


> Thanks GreenOrchid. It is unusual compared to the last 7 months epsecially that painful, but also my body has surprised me with new pms symptoms every month so I won't get tooooo excited just yet!!! Please let this be the month!!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Aww I really, really hope it is! whatever is different to your usual body is usually a good sign! My boobs always got very sore before AF, but the month I conceived they didn't hurt at all, just were bigger. So maybe for you to have pain means a little bean is cooking! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Wanna- :dust: Hope that is a good sign for you. Fingers crossed that you get your bfp...

How's everyone else doing? :wave: Did you remember your honey and cinnamon dose today? I did. :smug: We'll know in about a week's time if I got lucky this cycle or not and then I can hope you ladies become my bump buddies.


----------



## GreenOrchid

futrbabymaker said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi futrbabymaker :flower: Welcome! What other "tricks" are you using being honey and cinnamon?
> 
> I have been reading other posts to come up with more tricks. At the moment I am drinking peppermint/spearmint tea, eating honey and cinnamon, drinking grapefruit juice (which makes me gag) and making my hubby eat honey just for good measure. I am buying some mucinex next week and opk's as well as some more prenatals. Any other tips or tricks I should try? My big problem is that my cycle is INSANE. Sometimes I bleed for 2 months straight, sometimes I don't bleed at all for 3 or 4 months. It's like, there is no way of predicting it. I have no health insurance until January though so I can't go to the obgyn again and the last time I was in the ER, in may, the doctor told me I was not ovulating and would need invitro. I really want to keep trying on our own first and if it doesn't work I guess I will find a way to pay for the IVF. I am trying to keep the hope but it's not easy. :nope:Click to expand...

Wow your cycle sounds crazy. That would drive me nuts. So have you been officially diagnosed with PCOS? I was doing some research on it a while back because I have some of the symptoms (acne, unwanted hair on my chin and stomach, dark skin patches), but I ovulate regularly. Some people think it has to do with gluten intolerance and they recommend cutting out grains like wheat, oat, and barley. You could try that for a couple of months and see if it helps... The only other "trick" I'm doing is I'm about to start drinking daily raspberry leaf tea. It's supposed to tone the uterus hahaha :) And I've got horrible painful periods. I'm glad your insurance in kicking in soon so you can get evaluated!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

GreenOrchid said:


> futrbabymaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi futrbabymaker :flower: Welcome! What other "tricks" are you using being honey and cinnamon?
> 
> I have been reading other posts to come up with more tricks. At the moment I am drinking peppermint/spearmint tea, eating honey and cinnamon, drinking grapefruit juice (which makes me gag) and making my hubby eat honey just for good measure. I am buying some mucinex next week and opk's as well as some more prenatals. Any other tips or tricks I should try? My big problem is that my cycle is INSANE. Sometimes I bleed for 2 months straight, sometimes I don't bleed at all for 3 or 4 months. It's like, there is no way of predicting it. I have no health insurance until January though so I can't go to the obgyn again and the last time I was in the ER, in may, the doctor told me I was not ovulating and would need invitro. I really want to keep trying on our own first and if it doesn't work I guess I will find a way to pay for the IVF. I am trying to keep the hope but it's not easy. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow your cycle sounds crazy. That would drive me nuts. So have you been officially diagnosed with PCOS? I was doing some research on it a while back because I have some of the symptoms (acne, unwanted hair on my chin and stomach, dark skin patches), but I ovulate regularly. Some people think it has to do with gluten intolerance and they recommend cutting out grains like wheat, oat, and barley. You could try that for a couple of months and see if it helps... The only other "trick" I'm doing is I'm about to start drinking daily raspberry leaf tea. It's supposed to tone the uterus hahaha :) And I've got horrible painful periods. I'm glad your insurance in kicking in soon so you can get evaluated!!Click to expand...

Oh and I just heard about mint tea to lower estrogen. I've just started that as well and hope it works!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Okay deafgal01, greenpear, and wannabeam, you all are in the tww and I'm in so much suspense! I'm hoping big/sore bbs = :bfp: for all!


----------



## Bug222

me too, me too.. 7dpo for me.. LP is usually only 9 days.. lets hope its longer.. A LOT longer!! Greenpear- Im super tired too but not really hungry. Had a two hour nap yesterday but was still exhausted!! My BBs are usually sore from Ov to AF.. so nothing new for me there. Lots of creamy CM though and a "funny" feeling down below. Fxd for all of us!!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bug222 said:


> me too, me too.. 7dpo for me.. LP is usually only 9 days.. lets hope its longer.. A LOT longer!! Greenpear- Im super tired too but not really hungry. Had a two hour nap yesterday but was still exhausted!! My BBs are usually sore from Ov to AF.. so nothing new for me there. Lots of creamy CM though and a "funny" feeling down below. Fxd for all of us!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oops sorry bug222, didn't mean to leave you out of my 2ww list! Fx'd hun! :thumbup:


----------



## greenpear

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!

Bug - hopefully your LP will lengthen.....for the next 9 months!


----------



## Wabblit

I get a feeling in me bones that we might have some honey and cinnamon BFJUICYP's on the horizon!!!!! Good luck ladies fx!!

Ps I just had a crunchie chocolate bar. Does that count as my daily dose he he xx


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> I get a feeling in me bones that we might have some honey and cinnamon BFJUICYP's on the horizon!!!!! Good luck ladies fx!!
> 
> Ps I just had a crunchie chocolate bar. Does that count as my daily dose he he xx

Ooooo I'm getting excited too lol!!!!!! I love crunchy bars.... I had crunchy-nut-cornflakes this morning does that count too lol!!!! :haha:


----------



## Bug222

Wabblit- only if you drizzled it with honey and cinnamon!!! heehee!!


----------



## futrbabymaker

GreenOrchid said:


> futrbabymaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi futrbabymaker :flower: Welcome! What other "tricks" are you using being honey and cinnamon?
> 
> I have been reading other posts to come up with more tricks. At the moment I am drinking peppermint/spearmint tea, eating honey and cinnamon, drinking grapefruit juice (which makes me gag) and making my hubby eat honey just for good measure. I am buying some mucinex next week and opk's as well as some more prenatals. Any other tips or tricks I should try? My big problem is that my cycle is INSANE. Sometimes I bleed for 2 months straight, sometimes I don't bleed at all for 3 or 4 months. It's like, there is no way of predicting it. I have no health insurance until January though so I can't go to the obgyn again and the last time I was in the ER, in may, the doctor told me I was not ovulating and would need invitro. I really want to keep trying on our own first and if it doesn't work I guess I will find a way to pay for the IVF. I am trying to keep the hope but it's not easy. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow your cycle sounds crazy. That would drive me nuts. So have you been officially diagnosed with PCOS? I was doing some research on it a while back because I have some of the symptoms (acne, unwanted hair on my chin and stomach, dark skin patches), but I ovulate regularly. Some people think it has to do with gluten intolerance and they recommend cutting out grains like wheat, oat, and barley. You could try that for a couple of months and see if it helps... The only other "trick" I'm doing is I'm about to start drinking daily raspberry leaf tea. It's supposed to tone the uterus hahaha :) And I've got horrible painful periods. I'm glad your insurance in kicking in soon so you can get evaluated!!Click to expand...

I have not been diagnosed but if I had to guess I'd say pcos might be the big problem. I have basically the same issues and when I was using opks last summer I never got a single positive in 2 months. It's so frustrating. That's actually something I will try. I am working on myself in the hopes that the healthier I get the better chance I will get a BFP. I have never heard that about rasberry tea, and it's yummy :) Baby dust to all of us! :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

futrbabymaker said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futrbabymaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi futrbabymaker :flower: Welcome! What other "tricks" are you using being honey and cinnamon?
> 
> I have been reading other posts to come up with more tricks. At the moment I am drinking peppermint/spearmint tea, eating honey and cinnamon, drinking grapefruit juice (which makes me gag) and making my hubby eat honey just for good measure. I am buying some mucinex next week and opk's as well as some more prenatals. Any other tips or tricks I should try? My big problem is that my cycle is INSANE. Sometimes I bleed for 2 months straight, sometimes I don't bleed at all for 3 or 4 months. It's like, there is no way of predicting it. I have no health insurance until January though so I can't go to the obgyn again and the last time I was in the ER, in may, the doctor told me I was not ovulating and would need invitro. I really want to keep trying on our own first and if it doesn't work I guess I will find a way to pay for the IVF. I am trying to keep the hope but it's not easy. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow your cycle sounds crazy. That would drive me nuts. So have you been officially diagnosed with PCOS? I was doing some research on it a while back because I have some of the symptoms (acne, unwanted hair on my chin and stomach, dark skin patches), but I ovulate regularly. Some people think it has to do with gluten intolerance and they recommend cutting out grains like wheat, oat, and barley. You could try that for a couple of months and see if it helps... The only other "trick" I'm doing is I'm about to start drinking daily raspberry leaf tea. It's supposed to tone the uterus hahaha :) And I've got horrible painful periods. I'm glad your insurance in kicking in soon so you can get evaluated!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been diagnosed but if I had to guess I'd say pcos might be the big problem. I have basically the same issues and when I was using opks last summer I never got a single positive in 2 months. It's so frustrating. That's actually something I will try. I am working on myself in the hopes that the healthier I get the better chance I will get a BFP. I have never heard that about rasberry tea, and it's yummy :) Baby dust to all of us! :)Click to expand...

Unfortunately, it's raspberry leaf tea, not the same thing as raspberry tea, and from what I've heard, not very tasty. I ordered some from Amazon and waiting for it to arrive, so I'll update you when it arrives, but I've heard other people say that they put another yummy tea bag in with it to make it better, so you could use raspberry :)


----------



## greenpear

Wabblit said:


> I get a feeling in me bones that we might have some honey and cinnamon BFJUICYP's on the horizon!!!!! Good luck ladies fx!!
> 
> Ps I just had a crunchie chocolate bar. Does that count as my daily dose he he xx

:rofl: did you sprinkle it with cinnamon and drizzle honey on it?


----------



## deafgal01

Check! :smug: I got my dose this morning. I hope you ladies remembered yours today. :hi: Have a great day! Bye!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yep, got mine too! Have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## futrbabymaker

GreenOrchid said:


> Yep, got mine too! Have a great day everyone :flower:

I got mine too :) Good thing it's so yummy.


----------



## Wabblit

Guess what. I keep forgetting mine doh!!! On route home from London so I'll take it as soooooon as I get in. I've got my second acupuncture sesh tonight too woop woop. I likes it xx


----------



## deafgal01

Wabblit- take your dose of honey and cinnamon! Don't forget!


----------



## Wannabeam

keep forgetting mine too ooopps!!!! had a crunchy bar today lol!!! Will be sure to have my honey & cinnamon before bed!!!! hehe! :haha:


----------



## Bug222

done!!! :flower: though I kinda feel like I want to throw it up again :wacko:


----------



## Wabblit

Shyte. Ive only gone and forgotten AGAIN!!! I'm out (currently babysitting) so unless I stalk the cupboards here I'll have to get my dosage gone 1am when I get home. Yuck!! Not the best thing to settle down to sleep having supped. I'm officially yowsless!!!


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> Shyte. Ive only gone and forgotten AGAIN!!! I'm out (currently babysitting) so unless I stalk the cupboards here I'll have to get my dosage gone 1am when I get home. Yuck!! Not the best thing to settle down to sleep having supped. I'm officially yowsless!!!

Maybe you should carry a little jar of honey and cinnamon mixed together in your bag lol!:haha: Imagine standing on the london underground and fishing out a jar of honey and cinnamon lol! Everyone would stare and think what's that smells great lol! Could be a new craze and soon train stations accross the country will be selling tins of honey & cinnamon for comuters lol! Try and remember it tomorrow hun! I keep forgetting too and it's gone 12am over here now so that's like 3 days in a row!!! what are we like! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: She could start a new tread or even start marketing a new item! That's a great idea- a honey squeezing mixed with cinnamon (like those go-yurt)... :haha:


----------



## Wannabeam

deafgal01 said:


> :rofl: She could start a new tread or even start marketing a new item! That's a great idea- a honey squeezing mixed with cinnamon (like those go-yurt)... :haha:

yep! I would buy it!! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Me too... I would totally buy enough to get me through the week... One a day... :rofl:


----------



## Wannabeam

would be sooo much easier to remember that way too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## greenpear

Ate it!


----------



## deafgal01

Greenpear- me too! Just had my dose this morning!


----------



## Wabblit

Cough cough. Look what I found today!!

[IMG]https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa427/wabblit/photo-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GreenOrchid

Shut up!! That's awesome Wabblit!! So did you buy it? This is the perfect solution to the problem I've been having of mixing the honey and cinnamon together and dribbling honey all over the kitchen counter hahaha :)

By the way, can I just say I'm so happy to be part of this positive thinking group of kind ladies!! I was reading through some other threads that caught my eye and there's some negative ladies and attitudes floating around. Cheers to us and our future bfp's :dance:


----------



## Wabblit

No I didn't but probably should have done. I thought I would just take a snap and share it with you all. It's from holland and barrett. Im pleased to say I've dosed up today do pat on the back for me


----------



## greenpear

Wabblit that's awesome! I've never seen honey infused with cinnamon before - that's a dream come true. I just sprinkle cinnamon on a spoon of honey - it's kinda grainy and a bit gaggy at a time but I think I'm getting used to it now but that infusion sounds so much tastier!


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit!!!! Can't believe it!!! Buy some hun!!!! We have holland & barret over here.... will check out the shelves next time I'm there lol!!!!! Did anyone see you take the photo lol? Only a ttc honey & cinnamon lady would understand lol :rofl: I'm a writer and all that we have got up to since taking honey & cinnamon will make a great article or chapter in a book... must take notes lol!:book: 

Was telling my Mama about this thead whilst having a cappucino sprinkled with cinnamon at Gloria Jeans, told her how funny we all are and how it really makes my day being a part of this thread with such happy and helpful gals, she thinks it's great and said she bets we will all get our BFPs soon together and that we must stay intouch online as it's someting to tell the kids :thumbup:

Maybe we should give our kids the name honey as a middle name if it works lol!:winkwink:

I don't think I will leave baby n bump ever now.... it's too moreish lol! :blush:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oooh that would be too funny if we all had girls with honey for a middle name :rofl: Not sure if DH would go for it but seems very appropriate :)

No holland and barrett here as far and I know so will keep on with messily mixing my honey and cinnamon together as I can't handle the graininess of sprinkling it on top.


----------



## Wannabeam

GreenOrchid said:


> Oooh that would be too funny if we all had girls with honey for a middle name :rofl: Not sure if DH would go for it but seems very appropriate :)
> 
> No holland and barrett here as far and I know so will keep on with messily mixing my honey and cinnamon together as I can't handle the graininess of sprinkling it on top.

Would be very funny lol!:haha: Not sure about what my DH would think... will have to ask! 

Maybe I'll :baby: by the greek for honey & cinnamon 'Meli and Kanella' for twin girls of course lol! 

Have you tried mixing it and spreading it on toast? Takes away the graininess:thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## greenpear

On toast sounds nice! 

As for calling a kid honey - I asked hubby and he's like "what, are you nuts? Kids' are gonna make fun of her!" :dohh: so we're sticking with very traditional names.

Anya for a girl and Misha (Michael) for a boy


----------



## Wabblit

I like the name honey!!!! In gonna consider it lol!!

As for the photo...it was a covert operation but I was spotted by one customer, she gave me a sideways glance then turned away with a 'keep clear there is a strange woman in the shop' look on her face :haha:


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> I like the name honey!!!! In gonna consider it lol!!
> 
> As for the photo...it was a covert operation but I was spotted by one customer, she gave me a sideways glance then turned away with a 'keep clear there is a strange woman in the shop' look on her face :haha:

haha!!!! :rofl: I can just imagine it lol!!!!:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Honey as part of our kids' names? Hmmm- I'll bring up the idea with DH but I have a feeling he'll veto it as soon I mention it. :rofl:

Yep, we all need to keep in touch and I know we all will become bump buddies together. I had a mishap with my stones today (both the bracelet and the rock I carry). :dohh: I still haven't found my rock- I misplaced it in the house I think. The bracelet (thankfully) has been found- I wasn't even aware it was missing until DH opened the trunk of his car and said "lose something?". phew... So I fixed it to keep wearing it since it was missing one little piece that holds it to the loop when I wear it. DH was so sweet. :cloud9: He helped me look for my little rock and in the end, sorted through his rock collection. He only found one smaller piece that is a rose quartz (in the shape of a heart) and said "don't lose it". I told him I'd put it in my pillow. :rofl: It's so cute.


----------



## greenpear

Awww :cloud9: he's a sweetheart!


----------



## futrbabymaker

I was just going to recommend toast. I have been putting honey on then adding the cinnamon but today I put on peanut butter then cinnamon and then honey. It was so yummy. :) I love the idea of using honey as part of the name. I will probably search for a different language and use whichever sounds the prettiest. I really enjoy reading your comments. Ever since I started using honey and cinnamon I have had pregnancy/baby dreams every night. It's heartbreaking to wake up from them but I feel like it's a sign. I will be praying/wishing on stars/sending good vibes to all of you for BFPs soon!! wish me luck with my doctor's appointment on Tuesday. I am praying for an answer to my crazy problems and hoping it's something easy to fix (doubtful but a girl can dream) and also hoping that if it is PCOS or Endometriosis, I can still have a baby.


----------



## deafgal01

futr- good luck with the dr. :dust: Hope you're pregnant and won't need further testing or help in getting pregnant.


----------



## Bug222

best of luck to you Futr!!!!!! I hope you get some answers!!!! Hmmm Honey as a name.... i don't think DH will be down for it.. Glad you found the bacelet DeafGal!!! 

I made it to 10DPO.. woohoo for double digits!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## futrbabymaker

Thank you :)


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Yay Bug! About time! I'm due for AF in about 3 days but no idea which way my body will lean just yet.


----------



## greenpear

Double digits Allright!!! :wohoo: AF, Stay AWAY from Bug! :grr:


----------



## Wannabeam

:hug: futrbabymaker.... hope all will work out for you, sending you lots of positive healing energies, remember to listen to your dreams! I have also had BFP dreams since starting h&c. This is the only month in 7 months I have had two dreams where my preggo tests turn positive! Last dream was day before yesterday and three tests turned positive just seconds before I awoke... was so vivid I was surprised to find myself laying in bed dreamin it. If we are dreaming about it I beleive it can only mean good things. I have a pack of angel cards and I asked if it was the right time to be trying and if we would conceive and then laid them out... the first card said 'yes, you're desired outcome will come the timing is right' made me very happy and spooked lol! I'm a great believer of staying positive and never stop believeing you will be a Mama. Last night I read a post about a lady who at the age of twelve was told she would never conceive as she had too much scar tissue.... two babies later she's trying for her third in her late 30s!!! Anything is possible.... especially with the magic of us lot beleiving honey and cinnamon will get us preggo.... that's a massive power to be creating al together!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

where is everyone in their cycles?

I'm cd35, 14-17dpo (not sure)

symptoms: sore boobs... that's it lol!

No Af cramps, no cm, no bloating, nada!:dohh:

everyone else?:shrug:


----------



## Bug222

um ladies.... i think I did it... 11DPO.. tested a day earlier than I planned.... there is a faint pink second line... Im in shock.. I watched the line come up in disbelief!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bug222 said:


> um ladies.... i think I did it... 11DPO.. tested a day earlier than I planned.... there is a faint pink second line... Im in shock.. I watched the line come up in disbelief!!!!

OMG Bug222 that's amazing news!! Our first honey and cinnamon :bfp: I knew this was a lucky group with so much positive energy it was bound to happen soon :happydance:

Fx'd for a sticky bean for you!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> where is everyone in their cycles?
> 
> I'm cd35, 14-17dpo (not sure)
> 
> symptoms: sore boobs... that's it lol!
> 
> No Af cramps, no cm, no bloating, nada!:dohh:
> 
> everyone else?:shrug:

Sounds like you're in a good place wannabeam. No af yet is good news!


----------



## Wannabeam

woooohooooo Bug222!!!!!!!!!!! soooooooo happy for u!!!!!!!! lets see the honey covered BFP's roll in girlies!!!!!!!!!!!!! yipeeeeeeeeeee!:happydance:


----------



## GreenOrchid

futrbabymaker said:


> I was just going to recommend toast. I have been putting honey on then adding the cinnamon but today I put on peanut butter then cinnamon and then honey. It was so yummy. :) I love the idea of using honey as part of the name. I will probably search for a different language and use whichever sounds the prettiest. I really enjoy reading your comments. Ever since I started using honey and cinnamon I have had pregnancy/baby dreams every night. It's heartbreaking to wake up from them but I feel like it's a sign. I will be praying/wishing on stars/sending good vibes to all of you for BFPs soon!! wish me luck with my doctor's appointment on Tuesday. I am praying for an answer to my crazy problems and hoping it's something easy to fix (doubtful but a girl can dream) and also hoping that if it is PCOS or Endometriosis, I can still have a baby.

futrbabymaker...sending you lots of positive energy for your appointment tomorrow...you will be able to achieve your dream and have a baby :hugs:

And I've been doing the peanut butter thing too...sooooo yummy :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

deafgal01 said:


> :yipee: Yay Bug! About time! I'm due for AF in about 3 days but no idea which way my body will lean just yet.

Stay away :af:!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Wabblit

Yep it's brilliant that we have our first honey and cinnamon bean!!! Well done bug. :happydance:

Who's next honey bunnies? Xx


----------



## kcoennen

Ok ladies, I'm going to try your H&C this month. Today is CD11 for me, with usually a 33 day cycle, so I am going to begin the H&C in the morning with breakfast. Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome to the group kcoennen!!!!!! Lots of :dust: to you!!!!


----------



## greenpear

Again, CONGRATS BUG!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Super happy for you - our very first honey/cinnamon girl :hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

Bug222 said:


> Welcome to the group kcoennen!!!!!! Lots of :dust: to you!!!!

Thank you Bug! And many congrats to you!!!! Do you plan on doing a test again to see darker lines? I think when I get that first faint line I would do it over and over again to keep seeing those two beautiful lines show up :dance:


----------



## shterr612

Oooh! This sounds like fun! I love honey and cinnamon! I am on CD15. First month off the pill, so I have no clue how long my cycle is or where I am at with my cycle. We should make some kind of sticker or sign for our signatures! That would be fun!


----------



## shterr612

Bug222 said:


> um ladies.... i think I did it... 11DPO.. tested a day earlier than I planned.... there is a faint pink second line... Im in shock.. I watched the line come up in disbelief!!!!

How exciting! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## futrbabymaker

Wabblit said:


> Yep it's brilliant that we have our first honey and cinnamon bean!!! Well done bug. :happydance:
> 
> Who's next honey bunnies? Xx

Yayyyyyy :) This makes me SO happy :) congrats!


----------



## futrbabymaker

kcoennen said:


> Ok ladies, I'm going to try your H&C this month. Today is CD11 for me, with usually a 33 day cycle, so I am going to begin the H&C in the morning with breakfast. Good luck to all!!!!

Welcome :)


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Congrats Bug!

:dust: come on ladies! You all can get your bfps!

I'm approaching 28 cd... Definitely in the 2ww but had watery (stretchy) cm when I wiped just now... :shock: NOT sure what to make of that since I've always had creamy ones when it's near time for AF... :shrug:


----------



## futrbabymaker

I really love coming up with new ways to eat my honey and cinnamon :) It's like a little game. Tonight I ate chex cereal with honey and cinnamon mixed with it :) It was sooo yummy. I think I may continue to eat this stuff after I have my baby/babies :) I guess I am going to try this remaining positive thing :)


----------



## greenpear

deafgal01 said:


> :yipee: Congrats Bug!
> 
> :dust: come on ladies! You all can get your bfps!
> 
> I'm approaching 28 cd... Definitely in the 2ww but had watery (stretchy) cm when I wiped just now... :shock: NOT sure what to make of that since I've always had creamy ones when it's near time for AF... :shrug:

:dust: maybe it's a good sign!


----------



## greenpear

WELCOME shterr612 and kcoennen!!! :wave:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Welcome Shterr and kcoennen! Tell us a little about yourselves.


----------



## Wabblit

Kcoennen and Shterr612 big :wave: to you both and welcome!!!

Hopefully Bugs great news is attracting more newbies. Come on ladies join up club and eat honey and cinnamon (if you remember...that's the hardest part oh and gagging as you start to go off the stuff lol)!!

Shterr. Im LOVING the signature idea!!! Xx


----------



## Wannabeam

Welcome new honey & cinnamon girlies!!!! It really works I just got my :bfp: CD36 very faint but whole family can see it lol!!!!! Can't believe it!!!! I LOVE HONEY & CINNAMON!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only symptoms are slightly tender boobs, no more than usual.... NOTHING esle lol!
 



Attached Files:







My BFP.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Wabblit

Wannabean that's fantastic!!!! Two BFPs this week.yay!!! Xxx


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam, I knew it!! I had a feeling the last couple of days. So happy for you and our second little honey and cinnamon bun :happydance:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi schterr and kcoennen :flower:

How do you make stickers for the signature?

We're on a roll gals! Let's keep the honey and cinnamon buns coming!


----------



## greenpear

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Wannabeam!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: !!!

This is so great! Cinnamon/honey works!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hun!!!


----------



## greenpear

Hey Bug, what do you think about putting bfp sign next to member names?


----------



## Bug222

AHHHH Congrats Wannabeam!!!!!!! So so so happy for you!!!!! :happydance:

Yup I can def add the BFPs to the names :flower:

Welcome to the group Schterr!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

How many of us are doing this honey cinnamon thing (when we remember!!). 2 down x BFPs to go!!!!

Wouldn't it be ammaaaaaaazing if we all got them!!! Sooo excited I feel sick!!! Xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey is it to late to join? AF got me this morning and want to try something new this cycle so I can get my BFP before my birthday and christmas.


----------



## Wabblit

Hey Mattsgirl :wave: welcome indeed!! X


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Wanna!

:hi: Matts...


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes! I have been married since July 16, 2010. We just decided to start TTC at the end of May 2011. Last cycle the OPKs came up negative every day... I'm going to get my progesterone levels checked on day 23 of my cycle to see if I am ovulating or not. But I'm going to try the honey and cinnamon this month. I started taking it this morning! 

My grandma, who was a 2nd mom to me, passed away when we decided to TTC, and her birthday is this month, and I would actually be testing on her birthday, November 24. 

Good luck to all! I feel like this is going to be one amazing month!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome Mattsgirl!!!! :hi:


----------



## shterr612

Hey ladies! So excited about these BFP's! And thank you for the warm welcomes! 

I married my sweet husband June 12, 2009. We have been waiting for lots of things to fall into place to start trying. (Well, if you ask hubby, we are NTNP... but you all know how that is!) :) I was on the pill for 7 years... just came off it for the first time last month. I'm not expecting much the first couple of months, as I have no clue what my cycles will be like. But maybe with this honey and cinnamon... I will be trying it for the first time tonight after hubby goes to bed. If I tell him what I'm doing, he will freak! It was very hard to get him to be ready for NTNP... he doesn't know how TTC I really am being about it! Haha! 

Love the name "Honey Cinnamon Buns" or "Honey Cinna-buns!" Who knows someone who knows how to make signature stickers?


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hello, i was wondering if i could join you ladies? I have heard a lot about honey and cinnamon and i think it couldn't hurt to try it out. Is there a certain amount of honey and cinnamon that i should take each day? I probably wont start until sunday since that is the day i'll be able to go grocery shopping, but i'm really looking forward to this


----------



## Bug222

Hi Mrs Resa!!! We are mostly all taking a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon. Some of us are mixing it into other foods and others are just taking it right off the spoon! Good luck!!!


----------



## greenpear

Welcome Mattsgirl!!!! Nah it's definitely not too late to join - our group is ongoing :flower:


----------



## greenpear

Mrs.Resa said:


> Hello, i was wondering if i could join you ladies? I have heard a lot about honey and cinnamon and i think it couldn't hurt to try it out. Is there a certain amount of honey and cinnamon that i should take each day? I probably wont start until sunday since that is the day i'll be able to go grocery shopping, but i'm really looking forward to this

:wave: welcome!


----------



## shterr612

Ok, so I made a banner on bannermaker.com but I can't seem to figure out the code. This is what they gave me. Anyone know how to get it to show up right in the signature? 

<a href="https://www.mybannermaker.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/Iv2Ec.gif" alt='Create your own banner at mybannermaker.com!' border=0 /></a><br>Copy this code to your website to display this banner!<br><textarea cols="40" rows="2"><a href="https://www.mybannermaker.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/Iv2Ec.gif" alt='Create your own banner at mybannermaker.com!' border=0 /></a><br></textarea>


----------



## deafgal01

Wow! I feel old. I've been married since 2007 so next year will be 5 years. :shock: Funny thing is DH has said we won't be having any kids until after we've been married for 5 years. :dohh: Guess that's where it's gonna come true... Then again, it's almost 5 years and we've already been trying for 1 year as of December this year (so 1 month until it's been a year). :shrug: :rofl: I can't believe we won't have kids until we've been married for at least 5 years (that's bound to happen now). :haha: Even if I got pregnant now, we wouldn't be meeting the baby in person until after the 5 years anniversary. :thumbup: Until then, I got work and school to distract myself with.

:hi: Resa- sure you can join our group. I take my honey by the spoonful with a dash of cinnamon every morning. I'm also trying out fertility stones. Hey, figured it won't hurt to try natural things first before I resort to any testings.


----------



## Bug222

Don't feel old... our 5th Anniversary was in May!!!


----------



## greenpear

Whoa, you girls been married for a while! We only got married summer of last year, so it's been a bit over a year now :flower:

Yup, I'm also trying out fertility stones and they are doing great job at regulating my periods!!!


----------



## Wabblit

Mrs.Resa said:


> Hello, i was wondering if i could join you ladies? I have heard a lot about honey and cinnamon and i think it couldn't hurt to try it out. Is there a certain amount of honey and cinnamon that i should take each day? I probably wont start until sunday since that is the day i'll be able to go grocery shopping, but i'm really looking forward to this

:wave:


----------



## Wabblit

shterr612 said:


> Ok, so I made a banner on bannermaker.com but I can't seem to figure out the code. This is what they gave me. Anyone know how to get it to show up right in the signature?
> 
> <a href="https://www.mybannermaker.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/Iv2Ec.gif" alt='Create your own banner at mybannermaker.com!' border=0 /></a><br>Copy this code to your website to display this banner!<br><textarea cols="40" rows="2"><a href="https://www.mybannermaker.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/Iv2Ec.gif" alt='Create your own banner at mybannermaker.com!' border=0 /></a><br></textarea>

I tried adding the code to my profile signature but it won't preview and says too many lines. Only allowed 8 lines apparently. Anyone got it working? Xx


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi newbies:wave:!!! Glad to see new faces!!! H&C really works just look at Bug & I:happydance:!!! Don't feel old girls:jo:... Its our 4th wedding anniversary next year lol! But I'm only 25... will be 26 just after anniversary. Still going to take my honey and cinnamon as it is soooooooo good for you! It's funny actually... everything even the pram we have bought is winnie-the-pooh themed... and he is a honey monster lol!!!! How is everyone today? :hugs:

Also just wanted to say a MASSIVE thanks to all of you lovely ladies for your support:hugs:... it's like having a cheer leading team for honey and cinnamon. Very pleased to of shared this journey with you all... have to say that out of all the 7 months it's taken us, this month has been the most enjoyable... I was ready for AF or a BFP for once rather than feeling down. I will stay with this thread if that's ok to spur on everyone else untill every single one of us has our BFPs!:thumbup:


----------



## Wabblit

Wannabeam said:


> Hi newbies:wave:!!! Glad to see new faces!!! H&C really works just look at Bug & I:happydance:!!! Don't feel old girls:jo:... Its our 4th wedding anniversary next year lol! But I'm only 25... will be 26 just after anniversary. Still going to take my honey and cinnamon as it is soooooooo good for you! It's funny actually... everything even the pram we have bought is winnie-the-pooh themed... and he is a honey monster lol!!!! How is everyone today? :hugs:
> 
> Also just wanted to say a MASSIVE thanks to all of you lovely ladies for your support:hugs:... it's like having a cheer leading team for honey and cinnamon. Very pleased to of shared this journey with you all... have to say that out of all the 7 months it's taken us, this month has been the most enjoyable... I was ready for AF or a BFP for once rather than feeling down. I will stay with this thread if that's ok to spur on everyone else untill every single one of us has our BFPs!:thumbup:

:hugs: Yay!!! Stick around and keep us all updated.


----------



## Wannabeam

thanks hun! lookforward to seeing more BFPs roll in towards christmas and in the new year! 2012 will be an excellent year for us all... I just know it!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Hmm, So you're younger than me... Wonder about the other ladies in here. :haha: I might be one of the oldest. :dohh: 29 here... That's cute about the winnie-the-pooh theme. I haven't even started on anything baby-related shopping. :shrug: Figure that will come when I finally get the bfp first. I'm ready for AF or bfp- whichever I get this time around. :thumbup: What do you do when you get AF? I generally celebrate by doing something I know that I wouldn't otherwise be able to enjoy if I was getting my bfp- like a bath, or some wine, or sushi... ETC.

I don't mind sticking around until all of us get our bfps. We're gonna get them with honey and cinnamon (and whatever other methods)!


----------



## Wannabeam

deafgal01 said:


> Hmm, So you're younger than me... Wonder about the other ladies in here. :haha: I might be one of the oldest. :dohh: 29 here... That's cute about the winnie-the-pooh theme. I haven't even started on anything baby-related shopping. :shrug: Figure that will come when I finally get the bfp first. I'm ready for AF or bfp- whichever I get this time around. :thumbup: What do you do when you get AF? I generally celebrate by doing something I know that I wouldn't otherwise be able to enjoy if I was getting my bfp- like a bath, or some wine, or sushi... ETC.
> 
> I don't mind sticking around until all of us get our bfps. We're gonna get them with honey and cinnamon (and whatever other methods)!

You have all the shopping to look forward to:happydance:... we had to buy once we started to ttc as I don't work (or at least don't have a salary paid job) so we knew we would struggle buying lots at once over 9 months... we decided to spread it over two years as we thought it might take that long... it's abit pricy having a baby over here too as there isn't a NHS... you have to pay for baby's care and for all the bloodtests etc so we thought we would have enough to pay for when that BFP arrives lol. We don't have any toys or boy/girl clothes... just afew unisex onsies, a steamer, bottle warmer, bouncer, cot, play pen, pram, bottles just important things... a breast pump is next on the list... as I'm going to pump only... think it's called 'exclusively pumping' When I used to get AF I would do exactly what you said.. have a glass of wine, even some soft cheese! It's a positive way to end a cycle i think. :thumbup:


----------



## midg08

deafgal01 said:


> Hmm, So you're younger than me... Wonder about the other ladies in here. :haha: I might be one of the oldest. :dohh: 29 here... That's cute about the winnie-the-pooh theme. I haven't even started on anything baby-related shopping. :shrug: Figure that will come when I finally get the bfp first. I'm ready for AF or bfp- whichever I get this time around. :thumbup: What do you do when you get AF? I generally celebrate by doing something I know that I wouldn't otherwise be able to enjoy if I was getting my bfp- like a bath, or some wine, or sushi... ETC.
> 
> I don't mind sticking around until all of us get our bfps. We're gonna get them with honey and cinnamon (and whatever other methods)!

my DH and I just turned 29 in sept. so you aren't alone!


----------



## greenpear

I like the idea of sticking on this thread, this sounds great! 

Ok girls with BFP's we want your SYMPTOMS :rofl: (then and now) so that we can all analyze over it!

Lot's and lot's of :dust: to all the rest of us!!!


----------



## Bug222

ok good.. so I can stay too ?? lol pretty please!! DH and I are both 28. 

symptoms- 
nausea at night starting at 8dpo
super tired 
itchy boobs (stated out sore as they always do right after Ov then the soreness went away- back now though)
lots of creamy CM
lots of "different" feeling cramps

i think that is it....


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wow I haven't checked in since yesterday morning and a lot has happened :) Welcome Matt's girl and MrsResa!

I think I'm one of the more elderly ladies on this thread - DH and I are both 34 and coming up on our 2nd anniversary. I guess it took me a little longer to find my OH but he was worth the wait! After my next birthday I'll have to graduate to the 35+ ttc forum but hopefully I'll get a BFP before then.

Bug222 and wannabeam, definitely stick around! I love both of your energy!

Deafgal, I do the same thing and celebrate AF showing up with some sushi and a beer. Every month I tell myself, this might be my last sushi for a while so I'd better enjoy it!


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: think I am now a firm believer in the stones. I just think my bracelet kept me from harm today so while I had a bad morning, I am grateful to be alive and enjoy the sun warming me.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Thanks everyone for the welcome!:flower:

I like the idea of those who already got their :bfp: sticking around. I think it will benefit everyone as far as support goes.

I found i had a little honey left in my cupboard so i'm excited that i get to start today rather than on sunday like originally thought :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Resa- get started on your honey dose!

I want the bfp ladies to stick around... This wouldn't be the same without you all anyways! :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey everybody, so I started taking it yesterday and as soon as I opened the honey I smelled it and remembered how much I hate it. But I figured with the cinnamon it would be ok lol well it wasnt it took like 10 mins to swallow lol I know pathetic right :shrug: so today I'm gonna try it in some tea and see how that goes. I'm so happy to be apart of a group so supportive of each other. Oh and congratulations to Bug and Wannabeam. Can't wait to join you on team :bfp:!


----------



## GreenOrchid

deafgal01 said:


> :dohh: think I am now a firm believer in the stones. I just think my bracelet kept me from harm today so while I had a bad morning, I am grateful to be alive and enjoy the sun warming me.

Oh my gosh, well whatever happened I'm happy you're okay. Never underestimate the power of the stones :winkwink: I used to be a skeptic too but now becoming a believer.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey everybody, so I started taking it yesterday and as soon as I opened the honey I smelled it and remembered how much I hate it. But I figured with the cinnamon it would be ok lol well it wasnt it took like 10 mins to swallow lol I know pathetic right :shrug: so today I'm gonna try it in some tea and see how that goes. I'm so happy to be apart of a group so supportive of each other. Oh and congratulations to Bug and Wannabeam. Can't wait to join you on team :bfp:!

You know what though, it may very well grow on you. When I started on my new jar of honey I hated it at first because it has a much stronger taste than the previous jar, but now I'm hooked on it. GL Mattsgirl!


----------



## Wannabeam

Hope you are ok deafgal :hugs: your probably have angels protecting you too hun, especially if you are a beleiver!:thumbup:

Symptoms as requested girls:

1-14dpo
Nothing except slightly sore boobs.... no more than usual.
Bad headaches... took paracetamol but it only worked for like half an hour... big preggo symptom!don't know how I missed that one lol!
Now at over 14dpo I feel slightly crampy which scared me abit.... but preggo ladies assure me that's ok.... if it wasn't for the positive tests I wouldn't know I was preggo as the cramps are like trapped wind in feeling.
cm is creamy but not got much at all really... less than before my BFP.

I had my bloodtest today and was meant to be told in one hour what the results were but no phonecall came... Cypriots! Laid back in life and business lol! So I have to wait untill tonight... if my home tests said faint positive for two days running then the doctors one should be too right? Hate waiting... doesn't feel real without the thumbs up from the doctor lol! :shrug:


----------



## Mattsgirl

GreenOrchid said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, so I started taking it yesterday and as soon as I opened the honey I smelled it and remembered how much I hate it. But I figured with the cinnamon it would be ok lol well it wasnt it took like 10 mins to swallow lol I know pathetic right :shrug: so today I'm gonna try it in some tea and see how that goes. I'm so happy to be apart of a group so supportive of each other. Oh and congratulations to Bug and Wannabeam. Can't wait to join you on team :bfp:!
> 
> You know what though, it may very well grow on you. When I started on my new jar of honey I hated it at first because it has a much stronger taste than the previous jar, but now I'm hooked on it. GL Mattsgirl!Click to expand...

I surely hope so. But if I had to I would happily take it three times a day if it works and gets the baby DH and I want so badly.


----------



## deafgal01

Matts- you'll get your baby along with all of us... I know it. :dust:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> Hope you are ok deafgal :hugs: your probably have angels protecting you too hun, especially if you are a beleiver!:thumbup:
> 
> Symptoms as requested girls:
> 
> 1-14dpo
> Nothing except slightly sore boobs.... no more than usual.
> Bad headaches... took paracetamol but it only worked for like half an hour... big preggo symptom!don't know how I missed that one lol!
> Now at over 14dpo I feel slightly crampy which scared me abit.... but preggo ladies assure me that's ok.... if it wasn't for the positive tests I wouldn't know I was preggo as the cramps are like trapped wind in feeling.
> cm is creamy but not got much at all really... less than before my BFP.
> 
> I had my bloodtest today and was meant to be told in one hour what the results were but no phonecall came... Cypriots! Laid back in life and business lol! So I have to wait untill tonight... if my home tests said faint positive for two days running then the doctors one should be too right? Hate waiting... doesn't feel real without the thumbs up from the doctor lol! :shrug:

Yup, I'm sure you're absolutely fine. I've heard and seen on many other threads that the cramping is totally normal. It's just your uterus gearing up to stretch out and the little bean getting snuggled in for the long run.


----------



## Wabblit

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey everybody, so I started taking it yesterday and as soon as I opened the honey I smelled it and remembered how much I hate it. But I figured with the cinnamon it would be ok lol well it wasnt it took like 10 mins to swallow lol I know pathetic right :shrug: so today I'm gonna try it in some tea and see how that goes. I'm so happy to be apart of a group so supportive of each other. Oh and congratulations to Bug and Wannabeam. Can't wait to join you on team :bfp:!

Lol! Sounds like me!! Try holding your nose that's what I do (gag) xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

I know it's a spoonful but is it a teaspoon or tablespoon?


----------



## deafgal01

Good question. I just use one of my regular spoons (like I would use for my cereal or whatever)... :shrug:


----------



## Wabblit

I use a table spoon for good measure. Yum not


----------



## Bug222

i use a table spoon.. but it is not quite full.... I also hate the taste of honey!! I put the spoonful of cinnamon and honey in my mouth then take a big sip of juice or gingerale... 

I hope you are ok DeafGal!!!!


----------



## shterr612

Here we go! I just used a different site and the code worked for me better: 

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/03/5871a4e926b360180fdce803a9bb3224.gif

Its simple, but sweet! No worries if you don't want to use it!


----------



## Bug222

Oooo I like it!!! How do we get it??


----------



## greenpear

Wannabeam said:


> Hope you are ok deafgal :hugs: your probably have angels protecting you too hun, especially if you are a beleiver!:thumbup:
> 
> Symptoms as requested girls:
> 
> 1-14dpo
> Nothing except slightly sore boobs.... no more than usual.
> Bad headaches... took paracetamol but it only worked for like half an hour... big preggo symptom!don't know how I missed that one lol!
> Now at over 14dpo I feel slightly crampy which scared me abit.... but preggo ladies assure me that's ok.... if it wasn't for the positive tests I wouldn't know I was preggo as the cramps are like trapped wind in feeling.
> cm is creamy but not got much at all really... less than before my BFP.
> 
> I had my bloodtest today and was meant to be told in one hour what the results were but no phonecall came... Cypriots! Laid back in life and business lol! So I have to wait untill tonight... if my home tests said faint positive for two days running then the doctors one should be too right? Hate waiting... doesn't feel real without the thumbs up from the doctor lol! :shrug:

Headache was my big symptom last time too! I almost never get headaches so it was really weird. Yay!


----------



## greenpear

Bug222 said:


> Oooo I like it!!! How do we get it??

It's simple - just click on quote and you'll see the link as it looks - all you have to do is copy/paste into signature - but if you have too many things there you'll have to get rid of some of them.


----------



## greenpear

deafgal01 said:


> :dohh: think I am now a firm believer in the stones. I just think my bracelet kept me from harm today so while I had a bad morning, I am grateful to be alive and enjoy the sun warming me.

Omg, stay safe! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

So i started my honey and cinnamon dose today and i think i over did it on the cinnamon lol. I didn't realize how big the holes in the cinnamon shaker was and i didn't want to waste the honey since i don't have much left...it wasn't bad, just a little strong haha. Tomorrow i'll be more careful with the cinnamon


----------



## shterr612

Bug222 said:


> Oooo I like it!!! How do we get it??


I'm not good with codes and stuff... does anyone else know how to explain? I just copy/pasted it from the site.


----------



## deafgal01

Aside from being tired from the craziness of a day I had, I'm fine. No sore feeling from it.


----------



## greenpear

shterr612 said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo I like it!!! How do we get it??
> 
> 
> I'm not good with codes and stuff... does anyone else know how to explain? I just copy/pasted it from the site.Click to expand...

It's simple - just go to shterr612's post where she shows her signature in her post, click on reply with quote and you'll see the link as it looks in the actual quote - all you have to do is copy/paste into signature (open another window and go into your signature so that you can change it) - but if you have too many things there you'll have to get rid of some of them


----------



## Wannabeam

Hope you don't mind I added the signature to my posts too. Looking forward to being honey & cinnamon bump buddies with all of you lovely ladies.... we will know who eachother are with the signature too! Just had my results confirmed by doctor, I'm 4 weeks!

Has everyone taken their honey & cinnamon today? :thumbup:

Any symptoms from you ladies still in tww? I still don't have anything but sore boobs, and not very sore at that, feel normal otherwise.x x x


----------



## deafgal01

Starting a new cycle. This next one will be it cuz I have my stones and daily doses of honey with cinnamon to battle for a winning bfp.


----------



## greenpear

Girls I'l totally *SHOCKED* :shock:
 



Attached Files:







Nov bfp!.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mattsgirl

greenpear said:


> Girls I'l totally *SHOCKED* :shock:

Oh my gosh Greenpear that's amazing!! Congrats!!! You deserve it.:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Congrats greenpear!! :flower: I'm so happy for you


----------



## Bug222

OMG OMG OMG GREENPEAR!!!!! I am so so so so happy for you!!!! :hugs: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## shterr612

greenpear said:


> Girls I'l totally *SHOCKED* :shock:

Yes!!!! SO thrilled for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## shterr612

Wannabeam said:


> Hope you don't mind I added the signature to my posts too. Looking forward to being honey & cinnamon bump buddies with all of you lovely ladies.... we will know who eachother are with the signature too! Just had my results confirmed by doctor, I'm 4 weeks!
> 
> Has everyone taken their honey & cinnamon today? :thumbup:
> 
> Any symptoms from you ladies still in tww? I still don't have anything but sore boobs, and not very sore at that, feel normal otherwise.x x x

Congrats on it being official!!! So happy for you! Hoping to join the bump club soon! Keep us all posted!!


----------



## futrbabymaker

Congrats on the bumps ladies :)


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Green! You just made my day! You got your :bfp:!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wow that's three :bfp: in one cycle!!! Congrats greenpear! Honey and cinnamon babies are on a roll!


----------



## readyORnot

hmm - all these BFPs can't be pure coincidence! Even if they are, i'm actually starting to think I might try this... I have honey in the cupboard and cinnamon as well - I even always have cinnamon bark in my kitchen as I'm in Grenada (spice isle) and my husband keeps bringing it home...

Exactly how much cinnamon is one supposed to sprinkle? Is there any particular type of honey that's best? A couple of years ago I had a thing for taking a teaspoon of manuka honey every day (till it got a bit too expensive for me)


----------



## Wabblit

Yay!!! Greenpear. That's amazing!!!!! Congrats!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Wabblit

readyORnot said:


> hmm - all these BFPs can't be pure coincidence! Even if they are, i'm actually starting to think I might try this... I have honey in the cupboard and cinnamon as well - I even always have cinnamon bark in my kitchen as I'm in Grenada (spice isle) and my husband keeps bringing it home...
> 
> Exactly how much cinnamon is one supposed to sprinkle? Is there any particular type of honey that's best? A couple of years ago I had a thing for taking a teaspoon of manuka honey every day (till it got a bit too expensive for me)

Yes do it!!! Organic honey is the best. Just sprinkle your cinnamon on top after a spoonful of honey and gulp. Good luck xxx


----------



## readyORnot

has anyone managed to persuade their husbands to take it too? I've just read somewhere that it's great for 'strengthening semen'...:blush:
I make my husband's breakfast every morning, do you think it would work if I stirred it into his porridge or something (he likes cinnamon in everything anyway, and maybe I could substitute honey for the sugar he normally has in it)?

Or does it have to be raw and un-interfered with?


----------



## greenpear

Thank you all very much for congratulations :hugs: wouldn't be here without you girls!!!! and I plan to stick around!!! :rofl:

Now I'm terrified of another MC but I'll keep PMA and pray lots and hopefully that will be good for keeping bad luck away!

ReadyOrNot - I did not use any organic honey or anything special (although if you want to why not? ) I just bought a tub in Superstore (the cheapest bulk kind I could find) and Every morning ate about TBSP and generously sprinkled it with cinnamon. 

My hubby outright refused to eat honey in any shape or form so it was all me, but I guess it worked - this is second time I'm eating it a whole month and second time I'm getting a bfp! Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## readyORnot

it was easier than i thought! Went in the kitchen and poured honey on a tablespoon with cinnamon sprinkled on top and my husband said "what's that? Can I have some?" ('cause I'm always on at him for putting too much sugar in everything) and he didn't even ask me to explain why! I'm sure he would say I was being ridiculous if i said it was for fertility but yaay! So me and hubby both started today!


----------



## Bug222

i could occasionally convince DH to take it.. but not consistently... welcome to the group readyOrnot!!!!


----------



## greenpear

:thumbup: ReadyOrNot - that's awesome! Welcome to the group and I'm glad that you persuaded your hubby as well! Here's to next set of bfp's!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

welcome readyOrnot :flower:


----------



## jmandrews

Can i join??? i think I O'd today... am i too late to start? im going to go buy some honey tomorrow :) if anything ill be ready for my next cycle... but hopefully there wont be a next cycle!


----------



## Bug222

jmandrews said:


> Can i join??? i think I O'd today... am i too late to start? im going to go buy some honey tomorrow :) if anything ill be ready for my next cycle... but hopefully there wont be a next cycle!

of course!!!! Welcome!!! Tell us a little about yourself!


----------



## shterr612

jmandrews said:


> Can i join??? i think I O'd today... am i too late to start? im going to go buy some honey tomorrow :) if anything ill be ready for my next cycle... but hopefully there wont be a next cycle!

Welcome! The more the merrier! :hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

Congrats to all on your BFPs!! That is so excited! I'm still taking my honey and cinnamon, but it's not going to help if I don't ovulate! lol I get blood work done on the 19th to find out if I ovulated or not. So soon after that I should know what's going on! Congrats to everyone again and much baby dust to all!!!


----------



## jmandrews

aw thanks for the nice warm welcome :) haha
Ok so I am Janene I am 25. DH and I were married in July. I have been monitoring my cycles since last feburary. This is my 4th cycle... FXed there will be no more for 9 months :) I am on my second round of clomid due to my crazy irregular cycles. I am not monitored though and i do ovulate. I like honey and i like cinnamon so when i saw this thread i thought why not give it a shot. I feel really good about this month... praying for a BFP! how about you ladies, whats your stories?


----------



## greenpear

jmandrews said:


> Can i join??? i think I O'd today... am i too late to start? im going to go buy some honey tomorrow :) if anything ill be ready for my next cycle... but hopefully there wont be a next cycle!

Welcome!!! And you're never too late to take honey/cinnamon. It's great overall for your health and for keeping you from being sick. As for fertility, it improves blood circulation down there and conception overall - maybe it will help implant your bean! :dust:


----------



## greenpear

My story's on the first page!


----------



## Wannabeam

OMG! CONGRATS greenpear sooooooooooooo happyfor you!!!!!! This stuff really works doesn't it!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome newbies! It's so great many more are joining.... will have a read through the posts to get up to date with all of you! 

FX for your BFPs!!!!

deafgal.... this cycle will be YOUR month!!!!:kiss:

:dust: to all


----------



## Wannabeam

jmandrews said:


> aw thanks for the nice warm welcome :) haha
> Ok so I am Janene I am 25. DH and I were married in July. I have been monitoring my cycles since last feburary. This is my 4th cycle... FXed there will be no more for 9 months :) I am on my second round of clomid due to my crazy irregular cycles. I am not monitored though and i do ovulate. I like honey and i like cinnamon so when i saw this thread i thought why not give it a shot. I feel really good about this month... praying for a BFP! how about you ladies, whats your stories?

I'm also 25, took me and DH 7months... but I reckon I can't count 2 of them as I probably didn't ovulate after stopping birthcontrol pill yasmin (had no ewcm), I also had crazy cycles, the month I started honey & cinnamon we conceived (october), was starting to think that my chances were low due to irregular ovulation and long cycles, but turns out all the positivity from this thread and the h&c got me knocked up lol! Never stop beleiving hun! Your BFP is just around the corner. And don't forget your honey&cinnamon dose everyday!

Yesterday I sprinkled some on an apple I cut up and it was yummy!

:hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

readyORnot said:


> it was easier than i thought! Went in the kitchen and poured honey on a tablespoon with cinnamon sprinkled on top and my husband said "what's that? Can I have some?" ('cause I'm always on at him for putting too much sugar in everything) and he didn't even ask me to explain why! I'm sure he would say I was being ridiculous if i said it was for fertility but yaay! So me and hubby both started today!

Thats brill hun!:thumbup: My DH kept forgetting but it still worked for me! I am always on at hubby too about sugar.... he puts it on everything, in every cup of tea! I got raised eyebrows from him when I told him it would get us preggo in october, but he beleives me now lol! :haha:


----------



## Wannabeam

shterr612 said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind I added the signature to my posts too. Looking forward to being honey & cinnamon bump buddies with all of you lovely ladies.... we will know who eachother are with the signature too! Just had my results confirmed by doctor, I'm 4 weeks!
> 
> Has everyone taken their honey & cinnamon today? :thumbup:
> 
> Any symptoms from you ladies still in tww? I still don't have anything but sore boobs, and not very sore at that, feel normal otherwise.x x x
> 
> Congrats on it being official!!! So happy for you! Hoping to join the bump club soon! Keep us all posted!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, FX for your honey and cinnamon BFP soon!!!! Got my results yesterday and my hcg levels show 95miu/ml.... whatever that means:haha:... apprently I'm only in my 4th week. Got my first appointment with gyno next wednesday... nervous already! 

Going to put my h&c on readybrek today lol! x x x


----------



## deafgal01

Well, I've been married since July 2007 and my DH always have said that we wouldn't have kids until after we've been married for at least 5 years. Last year, one month, I finally convinced him to go without the condom and go in me so he did. At first we both freaked out but then eventually came to the point where we both realized we wanted to go ahead and start trying. I didn't think it would take me so long but it's been a year after this month since that happened.

I believe Wanna. It's gonna be my month this month, this cycle. Because I'm going to be taking that honey and cinnamon daily like it's my vitamin. :thumbup: Hopefully all of you wonderful ladies will get your bfps too with me and we can all be bump buddies together.

I got an appt with the nurse practitioner this morning. We'll see what happens- I will mention that it's been about a year since I've started trying and see what she suggests the next thing I do- testing or whatever... I know DH still needs to go for a SA.


----------



## jmandrews

Wow this really seems to work! I can't wait to go tHe store now to my honey :) haha! Thanks for sharing your stories! U women are pretty awesome! Yesterday when I got my EWCM I was so excited I called DH at work to tell him and I got him to come home on his lunch break! I didn't want to waste valuable time :) haha he i's the best he wants this as ba as I do so he will do anything :)


----------



## Wannabeam

:hugs: deafgal, let us know what happens :flower:

jmandrews... that's the way to do it, as soon as you see that ewcm jump on your DH! This is the first cycle I did exactly that... I wasn't expecting to ovulate so early but after a trip to the loo I noticed ewcm and flew out of the bathroom shouting I think I'm ovulating early at my hubby, we made sure we kept going everyday/everyother day after that for a while as I heard you can get it two days before you ovulate. Luckily we had already BDed everyday the week before I saw ewcm just as a precaution too. Goodluck and FX for you hun :flower:


----------



## greenpear

Nat, Jmandrews, ReadyOrNot - sending you girls LOADS of :dust: and positive wishes! ~ The key is to take honey everyday! Impatiently waiting for your good news :flower:


----------



## greenpear

Question to the other pregnant ladies: are you guys still eating H&C? I kinda am... :blush: but should we or not?


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> Question to the other pregnant ladies: are you guys still eating H&C? I kinda am... :blush: but should we or not?

yep! had it on readybrek today! It's sooo good for you... I think we should!


----------



## greenpear

Wannabeam said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Question to the other pregnant ladies: are you guys still eating H&C? I kinda am... :blush: but should we or not?
> 
> yep! had it on readybrek today! It's sooo good for you... I think we should!Click to expand...

Ok I agree, just to be safe right? At least in my 1st tri ... kind of like folic acid :haha:


----------



## Wannabeam

anyone good at working out tickers?

why is it I put the same dates in two websites but one says I'm 4weeks preggo and the other 5 weeks? I know I'm only 4 as my doctor says so lol!


----------



## greenpear

Wanna - you might have to put a different date for your period - I put mine for Oct 8 even though in reality last time I bled was Sept 27th, but I O'd late because in early Oct I still had PG hormones (tests were +ve until 3 weeks ago) so that's why my ticker is "acccurate" now - try that and see if that works


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> Wanna - you might have to put a different date for your period - I put mine for Oct 8 even though in reality last time I bled was Sept 27th, but I O'd late because in early Oct I still had PG hormones (tests were +ve until 3 weeks ago) so that's why my ticker is "acccurate" now - try that and see if that works

That's weird... my last AF was also 27th september lol! Don't quite get ya hun lol... what date do you reckon I should enter? Think I ovulated bewteen 14th and 16th of october.... but my last AF was like 6 weeks ago... so shoudn't I be classed as 5-6weeks preggo? Also why does my hcg level only show 4 weeks preggo... should I be worried? Confused :wacko:


----------



## Wabblit

So I think I'm 2dpo today. TWW here I come again. Hope everyone's doing well and we can turn us into BFPs real soon xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Have been taking my H&C everyday. It's not tasting any better but slowly getting used to it and can swallow right away, so that's a plus lol. Still waiting for AF to end so can get ready to O. Really praying this is our month.


----------



## Wabblit

GreenOrchid said:


> Wow I haven't checked in since yesterday morning and a lot has happened :) Welcome Matt's girl and MrsResa!
> 
> I think I'm one of the more elderly ladies on this thread - DH and I are both 34 and coming up on our 2nd anniversary. I guess it took me a little longer to find my OH but he was worth the wait! After my next birthday I'll have to graduate to the 35+ ttc forum but hopefully I'll get a BFP before then.
> 
> Bug222 and wannabeam, definitely stick around! I love both of your energy!
> 
> Deafgal, I do the same thing and celebrate AF showing up with some sushi and a beer. Every month I tell myself, this might be my last sushi for a while so I'd better enjoy it!

Just catching up on the chit chat and think that Im actually probably the oldest on the thread :-( Im 37 :hi:


----------



## Wabblit

Ok Ok so what am I doing wrong ladies? You all have your sparkely Honey and Cinnamons in your signature and Im missing out :-(

When I try and add the original code to my signature I get an error message saying I have two many lines, Ive tried EVERYTHING and it just wont display. Having checked my settings it says:
Can Upload Images for Signature No
Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature No
So how on earth do I change these, are yours the same? Blimey I thought having a baby was a challenge in itself, this is Kripton Factor stuff and ideas my lovelies? xx :hissy:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Hi everyone id like to join too! Today im supposed to get AF but i didnt get it yet. I tested and got a BFN so im assuming she will be here very soon. This was my last round of clomid for a little and i want to try the H&C!! When do you start taking it, the day AF comes? and CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP's :) :) i cant wait for that to be me one day! I am 31 and just got married in may 2011 we have been trying since may. I did 3 cycles of clomid so far and am having trouble ovulating. I am getting positives on the opk but so far no luck... :(


----------



## Wabblit

I did it I did it! :dance: thanks Bug I managed to take the code you sent me which I cut and pasted when I selected 'Reply with Qoute' - yay Im in the gang now so Ill celebrate with a spoonful of the sticky stuff


----------



## Wabblit

JenniferAnn said:


> Hi everyone id like to join too! Today im supposed to get AF but i didnt get it yet. I tested and got a BFN so im assuming she will be here very soon. This was my last round of clomid for a little and i want to try the H&C!! When do you start taking it, the day AF comes? and CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP's :) :) i cant wait for that to be me one day! I am 31 and just got married in may 2011 we have been trying since may. I did 3 cycles of clomid so far and am having trouble ovulating. I am getting positives on the opk but so far no luck... :(

Welcome!!! :flower: just take it now hun if you have some, and carry on every day. You are on a lucky thread now so fx!! xx


----------



## greenpear

Wannabeam said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Wanna - you might have to put a different date for your period - I put mine for Oct 8 even though in reality last time I bled was Sept 27th, but I O'd late because in early Oct I still had PG hormones (tests were +ve until 3 weeks ago) so that's why my ticker is "acccurate" now - try that and see if that works
> 
> That's weird... my last AF was also 27th september lol! Don't quite get ya hun lol... what date do you reckon I should enter? Think I ovulated bewteen 14th and 16th of october.... but my last AF was like 6 weeks ago... so shoudn't I be classed as 5-6weeks preggo? Also why does my hcg level only show 4 weeks preggo... should I be worried? Confused :wacko:Click to expand...

If you O'd 14/15 of Oct then you really are 5 weeks. I O'd 22nd a week later than I should have and for some reason I assumed that you did too. So my baby is at 4 weeks now, but your's might be at 5 - my mistake :flower:


----------



## greenpear

Oh just read your hcg level....hmmm I know that there is a great variation but could you have also O'd later than you thought? Did you get a definite sign that you O'd? Because either you O'd later and you are 4 weeks like me, or you O'd 14/15 and your hcg is rising a little slower right now. What did Dr say?


----------



## greenpear

JenniferAnn said:


> Hi everyone id like to join too! Today im supposed to get AF but i didnt get it yet. I tested and got a BFN so im assuming she will be here very soon. This was my last round of clomid for a little and i want to try the H&C!! When do you start taking it, the day AF comes? and CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP's :) :) i cant wait for that to be me one day! I am 31 and just got married in may 2011 we have been trying since may. I did 3 cycles of clomid so far and am having trouble ovulating. I am getting positives on the opk but so far no luck... :(

:wave: Welcome hun!!! Wishing you lots of luck and hopefully you either caught your bean and it's taking time to show itself or you'll catch it next cycle! I'd just take honey/cinnamon everyday. Can't harm right?


----------



## greenpear

Wabblit said:


> So I think I'm 2dpo today. TWW here I come again. Hope everyone's doing well and we can turn us into BFPs real soon xx

:happydance: :happydance: Major :dust: your way hun!


----------



## readyORnot

JenniferAnn said:


> Hi everyone id like to join too! Today im supposed to get AF but i didnt get it yet. I tested and got a BFN so im assuming she will be here very soon. This was my last round of clomid for a little and i want to try the H&C!! When do you start taking it, the day AF comes? and CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP's :) :) i cant wait for that to be me one day! I am 31 and just got married in may 2011 we have been trying since may. I did 3 cycles of clomid so far and am having trouble ovulating. I am getting positives on the opk but so far no luck... :(

I agree with what the others said! I'm no expert, only started yesterday (and took an extra spoon this morning), but I see no harm in starting whenever you fancy! I'm CD29 of a 23-32 day irregular cycle but I figure I've nothing to lose startinga few days before AF comes!


----------



## Bug222

Greenpear- I am still taking it... apparently honey can help with MS... here's hoping!!!

Wanna- Hmmm based on your dates I would say 5 weeks... remember that levels can vary greatly from person to person.. i wouldn't worry too much. Remember when you finally get to see your little bean they may adjust your date anyway depending on develpment.

Wabblit- woohooo hope your TWW goes by super fast with a nice surprise at the end!!! 

JenniferAnn- Welcome!! I have added you to the front page!! Just start taking it now.. no need to wait for a specific time in your cycle. 

Lots of :dust: to all our members!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Dr appt went fine- the details are all in my journal if you're curious. :shrug:

:hi: Hope you're all having a great day. :dust: to all of you ladies trying for a baby now. I'm waiting for the AF to leave house (and it's only 2 cd). :dohh:


----------



## greenpear

deafgal01 said:


> Dr appt went fine- the details are all in my journal if you're curious. :shrug:
> 
> :hi: Hope you're all having a great day. :dust: to all of you ladies trying for a baby now. I'm waiting for the AF to leave house (and it's only 2 cd). :dohh:

:hugs: hope she'll leave you soon and you'll be right back at :sex: :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

I have been having terrible Ov pain today... and super nauseas, did anyone experience this? I am going to start H&C tomorrow because today i didnt make over to the store :)


----------



## greenpear

Good luck hun! Hope you catch that eggie!


----------



## shterr612

Sore boobs all week and crazy heartburn! (which I never get.) trying not to symptom watch too much... Prob just PMS. Anyone testing next weekend?


----------



## Wabblit

shterr612 said:


> Sore boobs all week and crazy heartburn! (which I never get.) trying not to symptom watch too much... Prob just PMS. Anyone testing next weekend?

I know what you mean about SS but its hard not too!. Im 3dpo so wil be 10dpo next weekend, is that too early to test? Ive just got the feeling I tend to describe as 'pre menstrual belly' feeling - you know something going on down there but I've noticed it the last few cycles so seems normal for me. Boobs slightly sore but again thats norm for me.


----------



## JenniferAnn

shterr612 said:


> Sore boobs all week and crazy heartburn! (which I never get.) trying not to symptom watch too much... Prob just PMS. Anyone testing next weekend?

i just love your picture such a cute kitten!!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

Can I ask if any of you ladies monitor your cervix? Its just that I have noticed a small pimple like bump to the side of my opening and wondered if thats normal?


----------



## shterr612

JenniferAnn said:


> shterr612 said:
> 
> 
> Sore boobs all week and crazy heartburn! (which I never get.) trying not to symptom watch too much... Prob just PMS. Anyone testing next weekend?
> 
> i just love your picture such a cute kitten!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks JenniferAnn! We have two kitties, one black one named Eko, and the one in my pic is Bean. We got Eko the year we got married and Bean one year later. I joked with hubby that each one took away my "baby itch" for a year. He has already said only two pets... So I guess the only thing that will take the baby itch away this year is a baby! Haha!


----------



## greenpear

Wabblit said:


> Can I ask if any of you ladies monitor your cervix? Its just that I have noticed a small pimple like bump to the side of my opening and wondered if thats normal?

Not really, but if you are worried about a bump maybe go to your Dr just to check that it is ok?


----------



## Mrs.Resa

So i've been taking my H&C dose everyday and i find that it has actually curbed my cravings for sweets. So that's a good thing. 

Is it weird that I have this theory that the honey helps ferilization because it's sticky and makes everything stick? :rofl: I know it sounds crazy, but i'm hoping the power of thought and visualization works for this :saywhat: :haha:


----------



## JenniferAnn

shterr612 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shterr612 said:
> 
> 
> Sore boobs all week and crazy heartburn! (which I never get.) trying not to symptom watch too much... Prob just PMS. Anyone testing next weekend?
> 
> i just love your picture such a cute kitten!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks JenniferAnn! We have two kitties, one black one named Eko, and the one in my pic is Bean. We got Eko the year we got married and Bean one year later. I joked with hubby that each one took away my "baby itch" for a year. He has already said only two pets... So I guess the only thing that will take the baby itch away this year is a baby! Haha!Click to expand...

awww that is so cute!!! i have 2 dogs and 1 cat, but the one dog and cat are my moms (i left when i got married) and my other dog was my husbands i love them all like babies. Animals are the best! :) hopefully this year you will get your baby!!!!!!!!:baby:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Wabblit said:


> Can I ask if any of you ladies monitor your cervix? Its just that I have noticed a small pimple like bump to the side of my opening and wondered if thats normal?

I agree i would go to the dr. and get it checked. This may sound silly but i still have a problem feeling my cervix i dont know what to look or feel for, a lot of this confused me, i never felt an opening either just a gum ball feeling thing when i felt??:shrug:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies....thanks to Jennifer Ann I'm part of the thread now!!:happydance: So can someone explain the honey and cinnamon thing for me???


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies....thanks to Jennifer Ann I'm part of the thread now!!:happydance: So can someone explain the honey and cinnamon thing for me???

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! eat a spoon-full of honey sprinkled with cinnamon every day.. :)

we are gonna get our :baby::baby:


----------



## Lisa92881

I think it's too much if a coincidence that 3 (right?) of you h&c ladies got BFPs after starting it! Soooo I'm going to start! :) I have the cinnamon but I'll pick up some honey tomorrow!


----------



## Lisa92881

Haj & Jennifer - :hi: fellow east coast ladies!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wabblit said:


> Can I ask if any of you ladies monitor your cervix? Its just that I have noticed a small pimple like bump to the side of my opening and wondered if thats normal?

Wabblit, yes, I get that too sometimes. It's basically a cervix pimple formed when the glands that secrete cm get clogged up. It's called a nabothian cyst. I would get it checked out if you're worried just to be on the safe side, but don't worry yourself over it.


----------



## GreenOrchid

jmandrews said:


> I have been having terrible Ov pain today... and super nauseas, did anyone experience this? I am going to start H&C tomorrow because today i didnt make over to the store :)

I occasionally get nausea as well around O time, and I just chalk it up to changing hormones, but it's always very minor. Welcome to honey and cinnamon! Hope you catch that egg :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: This has been a very lucky month for this thread and it's great to get all the new energy in here!

This morning it was really cold and I enjoyed my honey and cinnamon on my oatmeal...so yummy :)


----------



## JenniferAnn

Lisa92881 said:


> Haj & Jennifer - :hi: fellow east coast ladies!!

:hi: fellow east coaster!!!! :dust: to you


----------



## Lisa92881

GreenOrchid said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: This has been a very lucky month for this thread and it's great to get all the new energy in here!
> 
> This morning it was really cold and I enjoyed my honey and cinnamon on my oatmeal...so yummy :)

Yum! I eat oatmeal most mornings, it's actually cinnamon sugar oatmeal...guess Ive got a head start on the cinnamon part! Haha


----------



## Lisa92881

JenniferAnn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Haj & Jennifer - :hi: fellow east coast ladies!!
> 
> :hi: fellow east coaster!!!! :dust: to youClick to expand...

Thanks, you too! :hugs:


----------



## shterr612

Lisa92881 said:


> I think it's too much if a coincidence that 3 (right?) of you h&c ladies got BFPs after starting it! Soooo I'm going to start! :) I have the cinnamon but I'll pick up some honey tomorrow!

Welcome! Tell us about yourself! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you! :) Sigh, my story. Here goes! I just turned 30 and my hubby is 29. We have been TTC a year after getting married last October. I went off bcp right after the wedding and my cycles have been long and irregular ever since. I've only had like 5 cycles. My last cycle was 123 days and ended when I took Provera. My dr was going to prescribe Clomid but wanted me to have an hsg first. I had thr hsg Monday which showed that my tubes were open, but I have a large polyp or fibroid. So now I need surgery to investigate and hopefully remove whatever it is. Hoping to get all this sorted out quickly. I never expected it to be this hard! Anyway - Happy to be joining this group!! :)


----------



## JenniferAnn

Lisa92881 said:


> Thank you! :) Sigh, my story. Here goes! I just turned 30 and my hubby is 29. We have been TTC a year after getting married last October. I went off bcp right after the wedding and my cycles have been long and irregular ever since. I've only had like 5 cycles. My last cycle was 123 days and ended when I took Provera. My dr was going to prescribe Clomid but wanted me to have an hsg first. I had thr hsg Monday which showed that my tubes were open, but I have a large polyp or fibroid. So now I need surgery to investigate and hopefully remove whatever it is. Hoping to get all this sorted out quickly. I never expected it to be this hard! Anyway - Happy to be joining this group!! :)

Oh no you need surgery, im sorry.. if it helps my friend has a very big fibroid and her dr. told her that even though its painful not to remove it till she does have kids and it wont hurt her chances of getting preg. But i guess it depends on the fibroid. GOOD LUCK TO YOU and hopefully you can get it all taken care of!


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....thanks to Jennifer Ann I'm part of the thread now!!:happydance: So can someone explain the honey and cinnamon thing for me???
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! eat a spoon-full of honey sprinkled with cinnamon every day.. :)
> 
> we are gonna get our :baby::baby:Click to expand...

Easy enough!!


----------



## haj624

Lisa92881 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Haj & Jennifer - :hi: fellow east coast ladies!!
> 
> :hi: fellow east coaster!!!! :dust: to youClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, you too! :hugs:Click to expand...

woot woot to the east coast girls!!:happydance:


----------



## greenpear

Anyone testing soon? :dust: to all my girlies!


----------



## Wabblit

:hi: to all the new girls. Don't forget to add the H&C sparkly to your signature too x


----------



## ksp

Hi Ladies! 

I just read about your thread from another thread. I'm going to try the honey and cinnamon combo together, starting from tomorrow! I think i'll be adding it in my tea  Has anyone had any good news whilst they have been taking cinnamon and honey?

xx


----------



## JenniferAnn

Wabblit said:


> :hi: to all the new girls. Don't forget to add the H&C sparkly to your signature too x

Hey how do i add it to my signature?


----------



## GreenOrchid

ksp said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just read about your thread from another thread. I'm going to try the honey and cinnamon combo together, starting from tomorrow! I think i'll be adding it in my tea  Has anyone had any good news whilst they have been taking cinnamon and honey?
> 
> xx

Welcome ksp :flower: We've had three bfps in the last couple of weeks from ladies taking our special potion :happydance: Love your signature line :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

JenniferAnn said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> :hi: to all the new girls. Don't forget to add the H&C sparkly to your signature too x
> 
> Hey how do i add it to my signature?Click to expand...

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/03/5871a4e926b360180fdce803a9bb3224.gif

Jenniferann, hit "reply with quote" to this reply, and then copy the code for the sparklee, then go to your User CP and edit signature and paste into the box for you signature.


----------



## JenniferAnn

GreenOrchid said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> :hi: to all the new girls. Don't forget to add the H&C sparkly to your signature too x
> 
> Hey how do i add it to my signature?Click to expand...
> 
> https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/03/5871a4e926b360180fdce803a9bb3224.gif
> 
> Jenniferann, hit "reply with quote" to this reply, and then copy the code for the sparklee, then go to your User CP and edit signature and paste into the box for you signature.Click to expand...

Yeah!!! i did it!! thank you!! I took my second dose of honey and cinnamon today :thumbup:


----------



## greenpear

ksp said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just read about your thread from another thread. I'm going to try the honey and cinnamon combo together, starting from tomorrow! I think i'll be adding it in my tea  Has anyone had any good news whilst they have been taking cinnamon and honey?
> 
> xx

:wave: Welcome!!!


----------



## shterr612

greenpear said:


> Anyone testing soon? :dust: to all my girlies!

I'm trying to hold off till this next weekend. The 11th or 12th.


----------



## greenpear

Good luck hun! How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Lisa92881

JenniferAnn said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! :) Sigh, my story. Here goes! I just turned 30 and my hubby is 29. We have been TTC a year after getting married last October. I went off bcp right after the wedding and my cycles have been long and irregular ever since. I've only had like 5 cycles. My last cycle was 123 days and ended when I took Provera. My dr was going to prescribe Clomid but wanted me to have an hsg first. I had thr hsg Monday which showed that my tubes were open, but I have a large polyp or fibroid. So now I need surgery to investigate and hopefully remove whatever it is. Hoping to get all this sorted out quickly. I never expected it to be this hard! Anyway - Happy to be joining this group!! :)
> 
> Oh no you need surgery, im sorry.. if it helps my friend has a very big fibroid and her dr. told her that even though its painful not to remove it till she does have kids and it wont hurt her chances of getting preg. But i guess it depends on the fibroid. GOOD LUCK TO YOU and hopefully you can get it all taken care of!Click to expand...

Mine actually doesn't cause any pain, heavy bleeding, or any of the "typical symptoms", doctors didn't even suspect anything until they saw it on the hsg. My dr said it could be a factor in why I haven't gotten pregnant yet (I also don't ovulate regularly, but that's a whole different issue :dohh:) which is why she wants to remove it. I think depending on the size, it could interfere with implantation. :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Crap just realized I forgot to get honey at the grocery store this morning!! :dohh:


----------



## readyORnot

Lisa92881 said:


> Crap just realized I forgot to get honey at the grocery store this morning!! :dohh:

aww no!!!

I had 2 large fibroids removed in January, but they actually were giving me problems. Not the 'typical' fibroid problems like heavy periods etc, but more like the fibroids (which were subserous- outside my uterus, not inside) were pressing on a nerve and squishing everything and pressing on my bladder - you could actually see the front one just by looking! It looked like I had a tennis ball under my skin or something, it was crazy!


----------



## Lisa92881

readyORnot said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Crap just realized I forgot to get honey at the grocery store this morning!! :dohh:
> 
> aww no!!!
> 
> I had 2 large fibroids removed in January, but they actually were giving me problems. Not the 'typical' fibroid problems like heavy periods etc, but more like the fibroids (which were subserous- outside my uterus, not inside) were pressing on a nerve and squishing everything and pressing on my bladder - you could actually see the front one just by looking! It looked like I had a tennis ball under my skin or something, it was crazy!Click to expand...

No way, that's crazy. Mine is inside my uterus. How did they remove yours, through an incision??


----------



## ksp

GreenOrchid said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just read about your thread from another thread. I'm going to try the honey and cinnamon combo together, starting from tomorrow! I think i'll be adding it in my tea  Has anyone had any good news whilst they have been taking cinnamon and honey?
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome ksp :flower: We've had three bfps in the last couple of weeks from ladies taking our special potion :happydance: Love your signature line :)Click to expand...

Thank you! Good news about the bfps so far. I took cinnamon and honey in warm milk today. Figures crossed. I was on my 2nd cycle of clomid this month but I didn't ovulate. I am hoping the combination will help my cycle balance itself. I just found out that my mate is pregnant - 3rd one this year so far. I feel a little down but glad I have you girls to talk to and share your experiences on this journey!


----------



## readyORnot

They did laparoscopic surgery (aka keyhole surgery) but apparently the surgery over-ran because they had underestimated the size of my fibroids, which perhaps explains why they did such an awful job of sewing up the holes (I guess they were rushing). One of the advantages of laparoscopy is that you don't have a big scar, just 4 little tiny ones - but in my case they did such a crap job that I actually have 2 almost invisible scars and two huge keloid scars! I wish they'd just woken me up and passed me the needle and let me do it myself...


----------



## JenniferAnn

Lisa92881 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! :) Sigh, my story. Here goes! I just turned 30 and my hubby is 29. We have been TTC a year after getting married last October. I went off bcp right after the wedding and my cycles have been long and irregular ever since. I've only had like 5 cycles. My last cycle was 123 days and ended when I took Provera. My dr was going to prescribe Clomid but wanted me to have an hsg first. I had thr hsg Monday which showed that my tubes were open, but I have a large polyp or fibroid. So now I need surgery to investigate and hopefully remove whatever it is. Hoping to get all this sorted out quickly. I never expected it to be this hard! Anyway - Happy to be joining this group!! :)
> 
> Oh no you need surgery, im sorry.. if it helps my friend has a very big fibroid and her dr. told her that even though its painful not to remove it till she does have kids and it wont hurt her chances of getting preg. But i guess it depends on the fibroid. GOOD LUCK TO YOU and hopefully you can get it all taken care of!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine actually doesn't cause any pain, heavy bleeding, or any of the "typical symptoms", doctors didn't even suspect anything until they saw it on the hsg. My dr said it could be a factor in why I haven't gotten pregnant yet (I also don't ovulate regularly, but that's a whole different issue :dohh:) which is why she wants to remove it. I think depending on the size, it could interfere with implantation. :shrug:Click to expand...

Good Luck to you, hopefully getting rid of it will help you tons!! I dont ovulate right or regularly but my dr. wasnt much help she never continued ultra sounds, blood work, alls she did was put me on clomid for 3 cycles and the first cycle i didnt ovulate.. I dont know but its frustrating, so soon as the :witch: arrives im just going to use the OPK and continue h&c with this cycle and hopefully i will ovulate on my own. Im in the process of switching doctors too, i feel like i need more help then what my dr. was doing.


----------



## Lisa92881

readyORnot said:


> They did laparoscopic surgery (aka keyhole surgery) but apparently the surgery over-ran because they had underestimated the size of my fibroids, which perhaps explains why they did such an awful job of sewing up the holes (I guess they were rushing). One of the advantages of laparoscopy is that you don't have a big scar, just 4 little tiny ones - but in my case they did such a crap job that I actually have 2 almost invisible scars and two huge keloid scars! I wish they'd just woken me up and passed me the needle and let me do it myself...

Hahaha! Well I guess that's a benefit (if I can call it that :haha:) of how they'll be removing mine, no incisions or scars!


----------



## Lisa92881

Jennifer - Yes definitely look into switching doctors, it sounds like yours isn't being very helpful. With that said, hopefully it won't matter and you'll get your BFP this cycle!! :)


----------



## paradise

Put my name on this list. I will also start with a spoonful tonight and pray for the best. I am entering my O phase tonight so it will be an intense week for me and DH.


----------



## paradise

Put my name on this list. I will also start with a spoonful tonight and pray for the best. I am entering my O phase tonight so it will be an intense week for me and DH.


----------



## Wabblit

paradise said:


> Put my name on this list. I will also start with a spoonful tonight and pray for the best. I am entering my O phase tonight so it will be an intense week for me and DH.

Welcome paradise. Good luck hun but the honey and cinnamon will help :hi:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all 

Im going to join in and give the honey and cinnamon a go, might be tricky as i dont really like either, but i will try any thing! and hints tips would be great thanks guys xx


----------



## greenpear

Welcome everyone!!


----------



## greenpear

readyORnot said:


> They did laparoscopic surgery (aka keyhole surgery) but apparently the surgery over-ran because they had underestimated the size of my fibroids, which perhaps explains why they did such an awful job of sewing up the holes (I guess they were rushing). One of the advantages of laparoscopy is that you don't have a big scar, just 4 little tiny ones - but in my case they did such a crap job that I actually have 2 almost invisible scars and two huge keloid scars! I wish they'd just woken me up and passed me the needle and let me do it myself...

Aw man that sounds brutal. Why can't people just do a good job and not do it just so that they get paid! :growlmad: where's the work ethic?

~ did they fix everything though?


----------



## GreenOrchid

ksp said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just read about your thread from another thread. I'm going to try the honey and cinnamon combo together, starting from tomorrow! I think i'll be adding it in my tea  Has anyone had any good news whilst they have been taking cinnamon and honey?
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome ksp :flower: We've had three bfps in the last couple of weeks from ladies taking our special potion :happydance: Love your signature line :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Good news about the bfps so far. I took cinnamon and honey in warm milk today. Figures crossed. I was on my 2nd cycle of clomid this month but I didn't ovulate. I am hoping the combination will help my cycle balance itself. I just found out that my mate is pregnant - 3rd one this year so far. I feel a little down but glad I have you girls to talk to and share your experiences on this journey!Click to expand...

I know it's rough sometimes when friends turn up pregnant :( You feel happy for them but at the same you feel jealous and then you feel guilty for being jealous :(


----------



## GreenOrchid

Welcome paradise and lucylou :flower:


----------



## readyORnot

greenpear said:


> Aw man that sounds brutal. Why can't people just do a good job and not do it just so that they get paid! :growlmad: where's the work ethic?
> 
> ~ did they fix everything though?

As far as I'm aware! At my 6-week follow up appointment they said everything is fine and they didn't damage anything in the process (tubes, wall of uterus) so hopefully I won't have any more issues - although I know that fibroids can return after a while.


----------



## Wabblit

Alright own up....who's forgetting to take their honey and cinnamon or is it just me :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

I should be forgetting to take my dose but I remember every single morning because that's where I leave my medicine bottle for sinus infection. :shrug: I did forgot one day last week (the day of my accident) but quickly took the dose that afternoon when I did remember.

Maybe write a lil note on your private bathroom mirror or somewhere you'll look daily that will remind you to take it? Or set reminder on your phone?


----------



## Bug222

Hey ladies... I was away from the weekend but back now.. BIG hello to our new members... im off to add you to the front page ASAP!!!


----------



## shterr612

Wabblit said:


> Alright own up....who's forgetting to take their honey and cinnamon or is it just me :dohh:

I have a hard time remembering on the weekends, when I'm not on my normal schedule. I'm pretty good during the weekdays, when I'm eating breakfast or making my lunch before work. I guess I'll just have to double dose it tonight!


----------



## Lisa92881

Wabblit said:


> Alright own up....who's forgetting to take their honey and cinnamon or is it just me :dohh:

I forgot to even buy the damn honey!! :haha: So I'm only an honorary member of the group for now!! :)


----------



## Bug222

i forgot to take it away with me.. took it as soon as I got home tho


----------



## shterr612

To make up for forgetting yesterday, I'm trying something fun... Vanilla bean icecream with a light honey drizzle and cinnamon on top! Mmmm! Hahaha!


----------



## JenniferAnn

shterr612 said:


> To make up for forgetting yesterday, I'm trying something fun... Vanilla bean icecream with a light honey drizzle and cinnamon on top! Mmmm! Hahaha!

I wish there was a like button :) sounds good!


----------



## Lisa92881

shterr612 said:


> To make up for forgetting yesterday, I'm trying something fun... Vanilla bean icecream with a light honey drizzle and cinnamon on top! Mmmm! Hahaha!

Ooooh that sounds yummyyyyy.


----------



## readyORnot

hmmmmm interesting! I was actually planning to make some vanilla ice cream tomorrow, so might give that a whirl!
Or I might stir some honey in just as it begins to freeze so there'll be a swirl of honey running through the ice-cream...


----------



## greenpear

Wow you guys are creative! That sounds like a delicious sundae :icecream: 

ReadyOrNot - you're making your own ice-cream? Wow :shock: do you use special machine or is there a way to make it without special equipment?


----------



## shterr612

readyORnot said:


> hmmmmm interesting! I was actually planning to make some vanilla ice cream tomorrow, so might give that a whirl!
> Or I might stir some honey in just as it begins to freeze so there'll be a swirl of honey running through the ice-cream...

Ooooh! That sounds soo good! :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

alright ladies, starting my first dose of honey and cinnamon tomorrow!! :munch: is it just a sprinkle of cinnamon??


----------



## readyORnot

greenpear said:


> Wow you guys are creative! That sounds like a delicious sundae :icecream:
> 
> ReadyOrNot - you're making your own ice-cream? Wow :shock: do you use special machine or is there a way to make it without special equipment?

Yeah I love cooking and I'm a bit of a health nut (whole foods, natural, organic, blah blah blah) so I usually make everything from scratch (including rice milk and oat milk)! I have a fairly simple vanilla ice cream recipe which doesn't require special equipment or an ice-cream maker. I also have recipes for avocado&lime, banana, and coconut ice creams! Anyone wants them message me!

I bake at least every other day to prevent my husband from bringing home mass-produced rubbish full of additives! In the last 2 weeks I've made (all wholewheat) pumpkin loaf and pumpkin cupcakes, coconut loaf and coconut cupcakes, vanilla fudge, various cookies, ginger loaves (today) and a victoria sponge (yesterday) and today we had home-made pizza (including the dough - wholewheat of course) and it was yum! Here's one I made for hubby a few weeks ago...
 



Attached Files:







22072011657.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bug222

Mmmmm you are making me hungry ReadyORnot!!! 

yup Haj- just a sprinkle!!! 

I guess I haven't posted in here yet about my early cinnamon mishap.. When greenpear was first telling me about the cinnamon and honey I misread what was written. I took a full spoonful of honey followed by a FULL spoonful of cinnamon... that cinnamon stayed with me for a LOOOONNNGGG time...


----------



## haj624

Bug222 said:


> Mmmmm you are making me hungry ReadyORnot!!!
> 
> yup Haj- just a sprinkle!!!
> 
> I guess I haven't posted in here yet about my early cinnamon mishap.. When greenpear was first telling me about the cinnamon and honey I misread what was written. I took a full spoonful of honey followed by a FULL spoonful of cinnamon... that cinnamon stayed with me for a LOOOONNNGGG time...

OMG:rofl::rofl::rofl: thats sooo something i would do....just a sprinkle...got it!!:thumbup:


----------



## readyORnot

Bug222 said:


> Mmmmm you are making me hungry ReadyORnot!!!
> 
> yup Haj- just a sprinkle!!!
> 
> I guess I haven't posted in here yet about my early cinnamon mishap.. When greenpear was first telling me about the cinnamon and honey I misread what was written. I took a full spoonful of honey followed by a FULL spoonful of cinnamon... that cinnamon stayed with me for a LOOOONNNGGG time...

yikes!!

My first spoonful the lid came off the cinnamon and so I ended up with a LOT more than I intended but that was nothing compared to a full spoonful!


----------



## haj624

readyORnot said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm you are making me hungry ReadyORnot!!!
> 
> yup Haj- just a sprinkle!!!
> 
> I guess I haven't posted in here yet about my early cinnamon mishap.. When greenpear was first telling me about the cinnamon and honey I misread what was written. I took a full spoonful of honey followed by a FULL spoonful of cinnamon... that cinnamon stayed with me for a LOOOONNNGGG time...
> 
> yikes!!
> 
> My first spoonful the lid came off the cinnamon and so I ended up with a LOT more than I intended but that was nothing compared to a full spoonful!Click to expand...


Yayyy I just add my Honey and Cinnamon to my profile signature!!


----------



## greenpear

haj624 said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm you are making me hungry ReadyORnot!!!
> 
> yup Haj- just a sprinkle!!!
> 
> I guess I haven't posted in here yet about my early cinnamon mishap.. When greenpear was first telling me about the cinnamon and honey I misread what was written. I took a full spoonful of honey followed by a FULL spoonful of cinnamon... that cinnamon stayed with me for a LOOOONNNGGG time...
> 
> yikes!!
> 
> My first spoonful the lid came off the cinnamon and so I ended up with a LOT more than I intended but that was nothing compared to a full spoonful!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yayyy I just add my Honey and Cinnamon to my profile signature!!Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls never tried this one what do i do just buy normal honey and ground cinnamon is that right and what do i do with the 2 do i just have a spoonful of honey with some cinnamon on it haha x x x


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> Oh just read your hcg level....hmmm I know that there is a great variation but could you have also O'd later than you thought? Did you get a definite sign that you O'd? Because either you O'd later and you are 4 weeks like me, or you O'd 14/15 and your hcg is rising a little slower right now. What did Dr say?

Hiya hun:flower:

My doctor just said I was in the 4th week. I got ewcm as an ovulation sign on cycle days 17-20, so I guess I really am around 5 weeks. Maybe my hcg is a slow riser (have read that can be normal too) as I don't have any symptoms but sore boobs and cramps... nothing else for now. I have heard that slow rising hcg is normal as everyone is different. Will see a obstetrican for first time on wednesday, maybe she will offer another test or want to wait untill I an further along to test hcg levels. Unless the egg implanted really late and that's why my hcg is low. Oh well, I'm not going to worry. How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Hiya girls

It's great to see even more ladies have joined since I last visited this great thread, the power of all us beleiving in h&c will surely bring on many more BFPs!!!! 

I had my h&c as usual today. My symptoms are sore boobs and cramps only, nothing else so maybe I won't get anymore for a couple of weeks. 

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls never tried this one what do i do just buy normal honey and ground cinnamon is that right and what do i do with the 2 do i just have a spoonful of honey with some cinnamon on it haha x x x

Hi yes any kind of honey and i have the ground cinnamon just take a spoonful of honey and sprinkle cinnamon on it!!!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

thanks hun hope we all get are bfps :) x x x


----------



## readyORnot

bah humbug! Last night I was on here chuckling to myself about people forgetting to take it and thinking "haha that'll never be me, in fact I'm going to go get a spoonful right now before I go to bed", then my husband did somthing to irritate me, I never went to bed until 3:30am, and lo and behold I totally forgot to take my honey & cinnamon :nope:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies. I'm due to start testing with the OPKs in a few days and needless to say, i'm super anxious! At least i get a pos line on those LOL. I really hope i get that bfp this cycle. Good luck and lot's of baby dust to all you ladies as well :dust:


----------



## readyORnot

Mrs.Resa said:


> Hi ladies. I'm due to start testing with the OPKs in a few days and needless to say, i'm super anxious! At least i get a pos line on those LOL. I really hope i get that bfp this cycle. Good luck and lot's of baby dust to all you ladies as well :dust:

good luck!


----------



## Wabblit

Ladies. I'm feeling really disheartened as though I'm going to be out this month. I've pretty much has my hopes held sky high as I feel it's the first month we've 'properly' had things lined up and done it 'right'. I've no reason to feel I'm out other than NO symptoms. I just know this month is gonna really knock me if I am :-(


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> Ladies. I'm feeling really disheartened as though I'm going to be out this month. I've pretty much has my hopes held sky high as I feel it's the first month we've 'properly' had things lined up and done it 'right'. I've no reason to feel I'm out other than NO symptoms. I just know this month is gonna really knock me if I am :-(

Hun... stay positive! I had no symptoms, I still only have sore boobs.... that's it! This cycle was the first time we properly lined things up too, and I decided that if we didn't conceive then I would still be pleased that we had done all we could for a change, rather than wondering that if we had done it more would we have concevived. So just try and feel good that you did the best you could, that's an achievement in itself hun, ttc can be hard to get right timing wise so if you nailed that then that's great and you are definately in for a chance. Got my fingers crossed for you hun, I know how you feel, I felt like that about a week before my BFP, it's just a natural 'ttc low' and 'what if' time we all pass through.... have some honey and cinnamon and smile knowing it will happen for soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shterr612

Wabblit said:


> Ladies. I'm feeling really disheartened as though I'm going to be out this month. I've pretty much has my hopes held sky high as I feel it's the first month we've 'properly' had things lined up and done it 'right'. I've no reason to feel I'm out other than NO symptoms. I just know this month is gonna really knock me if I am :-(

Hugs! Stay positive Hun! I know it will be soon!!!!


----------



## lucylou7

Hey guys can any one tell me how to get the HOney Cinamon Babies on? thanks Guys on my first dose today not looking forward as i dont like either ha should be fun x


----------



## ksp

Wabblit said:


> Ladies. I'm feeling really disheartened as though I'm going to be out this month. I've pretty much has my hopes held sky high as I feel it's the first month we've 'properly' had things lined up and done it 'right'. I've no reason to feel I'm out other than NO symptoms. I just know this month is gonna really knock me if I am :-(

Hey I know how you feel, but we all have to be positive. We are all here to support you! Try and relax and not think about it. Have a nice massage! x


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wabblit said:


> Ladies. I'm feeling really disheartened as though I'm going to be out this month. I've pretty much has my hopes held sky high as I feel it's the first month we've 'properly' had things lined up and done it 'right'. I've no reason to feel I'm out other than NO symptoms. I just know this month is gonna really knock me if I am :-(

I know hun, last month was rough for me for the same reason, as we had done everything right and were relaxed about it, so I thought for sure it was our month. Just remember that a lot of women have no symptoms until well after AF is late, so you're definitely not out yet!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

lucylou7 said:


> Hey guys can any one tell me how to get the HOney Cinamon Babies on? thanks Guys on my first dose today not looking forward as i dont like either ha should be fun x

Lucylou, click reply with quote, then copy the code for the sparklee, then go to your User CP, click edit signature, and then paste the code into the box.

Yes h&c isn't always yummy, but it's good medicine!!


----------



## Wabblit

Thanks Shterr612, Greenorchid and Ksp 

It really helps and I will be positive. I'm just on a little 'shit what if i never get my BFP' moment. Thanks girls you're all great xxx


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wabblit said:


> Thanks Shterr612, Greenorchid and Ksp
> 
> It really helps and I will be positive. I'm just on a little 'shit what if i never get my BFP' moment. Thanks girls you're all great xxx

I was just thinking...sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves to be positive ALL the time, so also don't feel bad about having a "shit what if I never get my BFP" moment.


----------



## readyORnot

GreenOrchid said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Shterr612, Greenorchid and Ksp
> 
> It really helps and I will be positive. I'm just on a little 'shit what if i never get my BFP' moment. Thanks girls you're all great xxx
> 
> I was just thinking...sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves to be positive ALL the time, so also don't feel bad about having a "shit what if I never get my BFP" moment.Click to expand...

^^what she said^^


----------



## greenpear

Wannabeam said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> It's great to see even more ladies have joined since I last visited this great thread, the power of all us beleiving in h&c will surely bring on many more BFPs!!!!
> 
> I had my h&c as usual today. My symptoms are sore boobs and cramps only, nothing else so maybe I won't get anymore for a couple of weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :hugs:

:hugs:

I'm doing good - getting random little whiffs of queasy stomach but nothing major. Oh and my boobs started to hurt today! Haha

I think that if I don't spy any spotting this week I'll make Dr appt for next Monday - I'll be around 5 weeks by then!


----------



## greenpear

Wabblit said:


> Thanks Shterr612, Greenorchid and Ksp
> 
> It really helps and I will be positive. I'm just on a little 'shit what if i never get my BFP' moment. Thanks girls you're all great xxx

Honey you'll get it. I know it's tough to be positive all the time - I got my bfp and I still have those days where I feel like poo but I know good things are coming your way! Here's lots of :baby: :dust: for you and hope it will help you keep your head up! :hugs:


----------



## greenpear

*CINNAMON ALERT*

Ok girlies,

For those of us who recently got bfp - I was considering continuing to eat cinnamon daily, but I read all sorts of things on the net, and cinnamon in large doses is not recommended for pregnant women. Basically eating it here and there in food, cookies, buns is perfectly fine, but eating it everyday might not be too great. While it's great for TTC, in early pregnancy it may cause MC. 

So there you go - honey is great apparently to prevent MC!

So I'm thinking of eating honey only now and skipping cinnamon unless it's in buns or something...dang I love cinnamon :(


----------



## greenpear

GreenOrchid said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Shterr612, Greenorchid and Ksp
> 
> It really helps and I will be positive. I'm just on a little 'shit what if i never get my BFP' moment. Thanks girls you're all great xxx
> 
> I was just thinking...sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves to be positive ALL the time, so also don't feel bad about having a "shit what if I never get my BFP" moment.Click to expand...

You are so right! It's good to be positive but perfectly fine to recognize your limits. ~*~*~*~I'm still sending you positive vibes hun (today I've got lots of them :D )


----------



## readyORnot

greenpear said:


> *CINNAMON ALERT*
> 
> Ok girlies,
> 
> For those of us who recently got bfp - I was considering continuing to eat cinnamon daily, but I read all sorts of things on the net, and cinnamon in large doses is not recommended for pregnant women. Basically eating it here and there in food, cookies, buns is perfectly fine, but eating it everyday might not be too great. While it's great for TTC, in early pregnancy it may cause MC.
> 
> So there you go - honey is great apparently to prevent MC!
> 
> So I'm thinking of eating honey only now and skipping cinnamon unless it's in buns or something...dang I love cinnamon :(

hmmm - wondering if I should skip the cinnamon just in case, just until AF shows up


----------



## JenniferAnn

readyORnot said:


> bah humbug! Last night I was on here chuckling to myself about people forgetting to take it and thinking "haha that'll never be me, in fact I'm going to go get a spoonful right now before I go to bed", then my husband did somthing to irritate me, I never went to bed until 3:30am, and lo and behold I totally forgot to take my honey & cinnamon :nope:

hahahahaha that would be me too!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Mrs.Resa said:


> Hi ladies. I'm due to start testing with the OPKs in a few days and needless to say, i'm super anxious! At least i get a pos line on those LOL. I really hope i get that bfp this cycle. Good luck and lot's of baby dust to all you ladies as well :dust:

 "At least i get a pos line on those" so so so sososo true!!!! that is the only positive i get and it makes me so happy for the time being :)


----------



## JenniferAnn

Wabblit said:


> Thanks Shterr612, Greenorchid and Ksp
> 
> It really helps and I will be positive. I'm just on a little 'shit what if i never get my BFP' moment. Thanks girls you're all great xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i know how you feel!


----------



## Bug222

Wabblit- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I was beginning to think it would never happen for me either. After last cycle I got really down for a good couple of weeks.. just kept thinking that I would never see my BFP. I know it doesn't help to say it will happen... but keep your positive spirit and know there is a BFP in your future sometime.


----------



## greenpear

readyORnot said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> *CINNAMON ALERT*
> 
> Ok girlies,
> 
> For those of us who recently got bfp - I was considering continuing to eat cinnamon daily, but I read all sorts of things on the net, and cinnamon in large doses is not recommended for pregnant women. Basically eating it here and there in food, cookies, buns is perfectly fine, but eating it everyday might not be too great. While it's great for TTC, in early pregnancy it may cause MC.
> 
> So there you go - honey is great apparently to prevent MC!
> 
> So I'm thinking of eating honey only now and skipping cinnamon unless it's in buns or something...dang I love cinnamon :(
> 
> hmmm - wondering if I should skip the cinnamon just in case, just until AF shows upClick to expand...

I'd say you're fine eating it till you see those 2 lines - when you do, stop :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

Wabblit- I know that feeling. I have a moment like that oh say about once a month every month. :dohh: Just know this- eventually we will all get our bfps and meet our forever babies. Some of us might need more help than others but we will all get there nevertheless... :thumbup: By the way, don't count yourself out yet... Remember, it ain't over til the darn witch shows. :dance: Until then, party on and eat some honey with cinnamon and pee on sticks.


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> *CINNAMON ALERT*
> 
> Ok girlies,
> 
> For those of us who recently got bfp - I was considering continuing to eat cinnamon daily, but I read all sorts of things on the net, and cinnamon in large doses is not recommended for pregnant women. Basically eating it here and there in food, cookies, buns is perfectly fine, but eating it everyday might not be too great. While it's great for TTC, in early pregnancy it may cause MC.
> 
> So there you go - honey is great apparently to prevent MC!
> 
> So I'm thinking of eating honey only now and skipping cinnamon unless it's in buns or something...dang I love cinnamon :(

Hiya hun,:flower:

I can't really get away from cinnamon.... us greek girls use it on EVERYTHING lol!:haha: It's in every greek dish that exists normally accompanied by mint, parsley and lemon (meat dishes and sweet dishes). I think women have been eating it for years over here in very high quantities so I'm not going to worry (that's a joke coming from a newly pregnant women, if we don't worry we can't be pregnant lol:rofl:) But I agree that too much of anything can't be good for you so I will make sure I don't overdose in cinnamon if ya get me. Thanks for the advice hun :thumbup:

My boobs have also started hurting more now lol! But the cramps have stopped and I feel great so I guess it's just a waiting game for those other symptoms to start maybe by week 6. I'm not even the tiniest bit tired lol. :haha:


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi girls:flower:

How is eveyone today?

Have you had your daily dose? :winkwink:

Any new symptoms to obsess over? 

Hope you are all having a good day whatever part of the world you are in, it's a sunny day today so I'm mentally sending you all some Cyprus sun to brighten up your days and keep you smiling from the island of aphrodite godess of love! 

Let's see those BFPs keep on rolling in for the remainder of this year and then into 2012 to! It's going to be a good couple of months I can feel it and next year will be even better! Keep smiling girls!:hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago


----------



## Wannabeam

readyORnot said:


> think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago

wooooohooooo! I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you!!!! Saw the pic in the november testing thread.... it's a very positive positive hun!!!! yay!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JenniferAnn

readyORnot said:


> think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago

omg omg omg YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! woohoooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shterr612

readyORnot said:


> think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago

YES!!!!!! Sooo happy for you!! Knew it would be soon!!! Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

readyORnot said:


> think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago

Oh wow congrats!! Such great news!! Bet you are on :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> *CINNAMON ALERT*
> 
> Ok girlies,
> 
> For those of us who recently got bfp - I was considering continuing to eat cinnamon daily, but I read all sorts of things on the net, and cinnamon in large doses is not recommended for pregnant women. Basically eating it here and there in food, cookies, buns is perfectly fine, but eating it everyday might not be too great. While it's great for TTC, in early pregnancy it may cause MC.
> 
> So there you go - honey is great apparently to prevent MC!
> 
> So I'm thinking of eating honey only now and skipping cinnamon unless it's in buns or something...dang I love cinnamon :(
> 
> Hiya hun,:flower:
> 
> I can't really get away from cinnamon.... us greek girls use it on EVERYTHING lol!:haha: It's in every greek dish that exists normally accompanied by mint, parsley and lemon (meat dishes and sweet dishes). I think women have been eating it for years over here in very high quantities so I'm not going to worry (that's a joke coming from a newly pregnant women, if we don't worry we can't be pregnant lol:rofl:) But I agree that too much of anything can't be good for you so I will make sure I don't overdose in cinnamon if ya get me. Thanks for the advice hun :thumbup:
> 
> My boobs have also started hurting more now lol! But the cramps have stopped and I feel great so I guess it's just a waiting game for those other symptoms to start maybe by week 6. I'm not even the tiniest bit tired lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Glad to hear that you are feeling so great :) I agree that if you have been eating a lot of cinnamon your whole life, you probably don't need to worry about continuing to eat it as part of your normal diet. I love it too and have always eaten a ton, so being pregnant probably won't stop me from eating it in food when that time comes. However, I definitely won't be eating spoonfuls of it hahaha.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> Hi girls:flower:
> 
> How is eveyone today?
> 
> Have you had your daily dose? :winkwink:
> 
> Any new symptoms to obsess over?
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day whatever part of the world you are in, it's a sunny day today so I'm mentally sending you all some Cyprus sun to brighten up your days and keep you smiling from the island of aphrodite godess of love!
> 
> Let's see those BFPs keep on rolling in for the remainder of this year and then into 2012 to! It's going to be a good couple of months I can feel it and next year will be even better! Keep smiling girls!:hugs:

Thanks for the sunshine :) It's sunny here too but COLD...winter is coming. I'm currently eating a bowl of oatmeal and homemade applesauce made with plenty of cinnamon (and ginger and cardamom) and sweetened with honey :thumbup:


----------



## readyORnot

GreenOrchid said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago
> 
> Oh wow congrats!! Such great news!! Bet you are on :cloud9: :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, actually I'm still trying to wrap my head around it! I'm not sure I really, really believe it yet...


----------



## mommy and me

readyORnot said:


> think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago

Congrats. May you have a H&H 9 months.

:dust: to the rest o fhte ladies.

I am so down today. Just feel like I'm never going to see that BFP. ANd now with OH not working I dont even know if I wan to kep TTC. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Sorry. I'm just really low today.

Thanks for ust "listening" ladies.


----------



## shterr612

*hugs for mommy and me. I am sorry you are having a hard time. It is hard not to feel down from time to time, but I just know this will happen for you soon. Best wishes to your OH too!


----------



## Wannabeam

mommy and me said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago
> 
> Congrats. May you have a H&H 9 months.
> 
> :dust: to the rest o fhte ladies.
> 
> I am so down today. Just feel like I'm never going to see that BFP. ANd now with OH not working I dont even know if I wan to kep TTC. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry. I'm just really low today.
> 
> Thanks for ust "listening" ladies.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: try and stay positive hun, I felt like that at one point last cycle, it's only natural to have lows too. It will happen for you, never give up and try and do something that is for yourself and has nothing to do with ttc too, we can loose ourselves in trying, it's important to look after ourselves and find joy in life from other areas too, and they say it's when you start relaxing and taking less time to think about just ttc that it happens for you. Maybe take a long bath and do your nails and hair, have an early night and read a good book, even watching a funny film can help. Big hugs hun, my fingers are crossed for you, I've been there too. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm will be testing next week if no :af: 9dpo today got my honey and cinnamon had a sppon ful yum yum so nice xxx


----------



## greenpear

ReadyOrNot - CONGRATS hun!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

readyornot said:


> think i got my bfp 15 minutes ago

congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

So last night DH and I were on a scavanger hunt looking for a store that had HONEY! Our dollar store usually sells it but of course when i need it, its sold out. We went to a different store and they didn't have it either. Finally we just went to the super market where i found they sell organic honey :laugh2:...it was a little pricey but i'm hoping it will be worth it!

My husband says it's cute that i'm trying this LOL. In other words he think's i'm weird but he's going along with it :haha:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Mrs.Resa said:


> So last night DH and I were on a scavanger hunt looking for a store that had HONEY! Our dollar store usually sells it but of course when i need it, its sold out. We went to a different store and they didn't have it either. Finally we just went to the super market where i found they sell organic honey :laugh2:...it was a little pricey but i'm hoping it will be worth it!
> 
> My husband says it's cute that i'm trying this LOL. In other words he think's i'm weird but he's going along with it :haha:

hahah mine feels the same way!! He even took a spoonful too.. :)


----------



## Kros330

Hey Ladies! Im going to join you guys this month if thats ok! Yay honey cinnamon!!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

JenniferAnn said:


> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> So last night DH and I were on a scavanger hunt looking for a store that had HONEY! Our dollar store usually sells it but of course when i need it, its sold out. We went to a different store and they didn't have it either. Finally we just went to the super market where i found they sell organic honey :laugh2:...it was a little pricey but i'm hoping it will be worth it!
> 
> My husband says it's cute that i'm trying this LOL. In other words he think's i'm weird but he's going along with it :haha:
> 
> hahah mine feels the same way!! He even took a spoonful too.. :)Click to expand...

My hubby refuses to try it. He's not a fan of cinnamon at all


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Kros330 said:


> Hey Ladies! Im going to join you guys this month if thats ok! Yay honey cinnamon!!!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Kros330 said:


> Hey Ladies! Im going to join you guys this month if thats ok! Yay honey cinnamon!!!

welcome hun!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Wabblit

:hi: kros :hi:


----------



## Wabblit

Ive just poured a big dollop of honey into our pasta sauce to sweeten it up - wonder if he will notice lol!


----------



## readyORnot

Wabblit said:


> Ive just poured a big dollop of honey into our pasta sauce to sweeten it up - wonder if he will notice lol!

LOL


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kros330 said:


> Hey Ladies! Im going to join you guys this month if thats ok! Yay honey cinnamon!!!

Welcome Kros :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Ready!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ugh I forgot to buy it AGAIN! :dohh: I'm sick too, so you'd think my sore throat would remind me to stop at the store and pick it up!!


----------



## readyORnot

Lisa92881 said:


> Ugh I forgot to buy it AGAIN! :dohh: I'm sick too, so you'd think my sore throat would remind me to stop at the store and pick it up!!

good practice for pregnancy brain!


----------



## greenpear

:wave: kros!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...af is due today but still no sign yet. I tested this morning and got a bfn my af like stomach cramps haven't been so bad but my back ones are eh. Also I keep getting that feeling like something just flowed out so I keep running to the bathroom to check. Anyone experience this and end up pregnant?


----------



## readyORnot

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...af is due today but still no sign yet. I tested this morning and got a bfn my af like stomach cramps haven't been so bad but my back ones are eh. Also I keep getting that feeling like something just flowed out so I keep running to the bathroom to check. Anyone experience this and end up pregnant?

I had dampness the other morning which sent me running to the loo to check but turned out it was just leakage from DTD earlier that morning...:blush:
Other than that I've been dry as a bone for days. But everyone is different and I remember reading a thread where some women said they had loads of CM around AF due date and got their BFP and others saying they were totally dry.

Is yours just a _feeling _of flow but nothing actually there?


----------



## haj624

readyORnot said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...af is due today but still no sign yet. I tested this morning and got a bfn my af like stomach cramps haven't been so bad but my back ones are eh. Also I keep getting that feeling like something just flowed out so I keep running to the bathroom to check. Anyone experience this and end up pregnant?
> 
> I had dampness the other morning which sent me running to the loo to check but turned out it was just leakage from DTD earlier that morning...:blush:
> Other than that I've been dry as a bone for days. But everyone is different and I remember reading a thread where some women said they had loads of CM around AF due date and got their BFP and others saying they were totally dry.
> 
> Is yours just a _feeling _of flow but nothing actually there?Click to expand...

Yeah I actually feel like i flowed. that happens to me sometimes before my period though. and my underwear is very damp. i just wish if AF wasnt coming she wouldnt be late....its just stressful:dohh:


----------



## Bug222

OMG readyORnot... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: When will your EDD be???

Welcome Kros330!!!!!!


----------



## greenpear

haj624 said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...af is due today but still no sign yet. I tested this morning and got a bfn my af like stomach cramps haven't been so bad but my back ones are eh. Also I keep getting that feeling like something just flowed out so I keep running to the bathroom to check. Anyone experience this and end up pregnant?
> 
> I had dampness the other morning which sent me running to the loo to check but turned out it was just leakage from DTD earlier that morning...:blush:
> Other than that I've been dry as a bone for days. But everyone is different and I remember reading a thread where some women said they had loads of CM around AF due date and got their BFP and others saying they were totally dry.
> 
> Is yours just a _feeling _of flow but nothing actually there?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I actually feel like i flowed. that happens to me sometimes before my period though. and my underwear is very damp. i just wish if AF wasnt coming she wouldnt be late....its just stressful:dohh:Click to expand...

I really hope she stays away and you can be our 5th bfp!!!


----------



## Wabblit

haj624 said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...af is due today but still no sign yet. I tested this morning and got a bfn my af like stomach cramps haven't been so bad but my back ones are eh. Also I keep getting that feeling like something just flowed out so I keep running to the bathroom to check. Anyone experience this and end up pregnant?
> 
> I had dampness the other morning which sent me running to the loo to check but turned out it was just leakage from DTD earlier that morning...:blush:
> Other than that I've been dry as a bone for days. But everyone is different and I remember reading a thread where some women said they had loads of CM around AF due date and got their BFP and others saying they were totally dry.
> 
> Is yours just a _feeling _of flow but nothing actually there?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I actually feel like i flowed. that happens to me sometimes before my period though. and my underwear is very damp. i just wish if AF wasnt coming she wouldnt be late....its just stressful:dohh:Click to expand...

I've got ZERO symptoms. Not even boobs aching. I'm 7dpo is 10dpo to early to test? I'm not due for another 7 days


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: Some ladies get their faint bfp at 10 dpo. :shrug: Good luck when you test.


----------



## Wannabeam

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...af is due today but still no sign yet. I tested this morning and got a bfn my af like stomach cramps haven't been so bad but my back ones are eh. Also I keep getting that feeling like something just flowed out so I keep running to the bathroom to check. Anyone experience this and end up pregnant?

hey hun, how r u now? I have that feeling too and run to the loo at least once an hour but theres nothing there, I hardly have any actual cm it's just a dampness. My cramps feel like AF but mild and don't last long. So it could be a good sign for you.:hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit, 10dpo is a little early, but it doesn't mean it's not possible. My faint BFP was at 16dpo. Unless my ovulation date is wrong. Goodluck and let us know if u test :hugs:


----------



## Wabblit

Wannabeam said:


> Wabblit, 10dpo is a little early, but it doesn't mean it's not possible. My faint BFP was at 16dpo. Unless my ovulation date is wrong. Goodluck and let us know if u test :hugs:

Hi hun. I think I'm gonna leave it until I'm due (7days time) as will just get depressed seeing a bfn and kick myself for testing. Got accuptunture session tonight so that's something to help me chill out. I so want this I'm pooing my pants that it's not gonna happen. Keep smiling I guess and thanks for everyones support x


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Wabblit, 10dpo is a little early, but it doesn't mean it's not possible. My faint BFP was at 16dpo. Unless my ovulation date is wrong. Goodluck and let us know if u test :hugs:
> 
> Hi hun. I think I'm gonna leave it until I'm due (7days time) as will just get depressed seeing a bfn and kick myself for testing. Got accuptunture session tonight so that's something to help me chill out. I so want this I'm pooing my pants that it's not gonna happen. Keep smiling I guess and thanks for everyones support xClick to expand...

Accupuncture sounds great hun, it's a good idea to wait like u said, I managed to too for once. It will happen hun:hugs:, keep the faith x x x


----------



## readyORnot

Bug222 said:


> OMG readyORnot... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: When will your EDD be???
> 
> Welcome Kros330!!!!!!

Thanks Bug, I can still barely believe it! My EDD is 16 July 2011 

My aunt thinks I might be further along than I think we think though, although I keep telling her the date of my LMP. But she keeps saying she thinks that was a 1st trimester bleed and not a period :wacko:

Anyway, I'm totally convinced it was a period:dohh:! But she won't let it go until I have my scan in 3 weeks!


----------



## haj624

Greenpear-I hope so tooo!!!:happydance:

Wannabeam-Thats pretty much exactly how I'm feeling. I guess in my head I'm just trying to convience myself that shes coming because thats how i feel.

So ladies the :witch: was supposed to come yesterday and hasnt yet, so I'm officially 1 day late. I feel like shes coming though:cry: i have the cramps and the feeling that im wet or having a "flow". I tested this morning and I got :bfn::nope: How was late has it taken anyone to get a BFP after AF was due?


----------



## Wabblit

This is going to sound stupid I know as I'm convinced I'm not (breast just not sore, not tired, no nausea, no cramps etc etc) but I can't shake the feeling like something is going on down there, deep inside me?? I wanted to write it here so I can check back (assuming I'm gonna get :witch: and it will confirm to me next cycle that it's just the way my body is when AF is a week away. There is method to my madness but does that make any sense? 

My temps dropped today a toosh too. Am def doomed :-(
Brutally honest opinions welcome xx


----------



## Wannabeam

haj624 said:


> Greenpear-I hope so tooo!!!:happydance:
> 
> Wannabeam-Thats pretty much exactly how I'm feeling. I guess in my head I'm just trying to convience myself that shes coming because thats how i feel.
> 
> So ladies the :witch: was supposed to come yesterday and hasnt yet, so I'm officially 1 day late. I feel like shes coming though:cry: i have the cramps and the feeling that im wet or having a "flow". I tested this morning and I got :bfn::nope: How was late has it taken anyone to get a BFP after AF was due?

:hugs: hun, first symptom pf pregnancy is a missed AF so.... so far so good:thumbup:. Had my first scan tonight and at the appointement I asked about AF cramps and she said that it's normal and I will keep feeling period pains for a while. So unless AF rears her ugly face soon all your symptoms are promising! :thumbup: Don't give up hope yet hun! Some people don't get BFPs untill they are a week or two late.:flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> This is going to sound stupid I know as I'm convinced I'm not (breast just not sore, not tired, no nausea, no cramps etc etc) but I can't shake the feeling like something is going on down there, deep inside me?? I wanted to write it here so I can check back (assuming I'm gonna get :witch: and it will confirm to me next cycle that it's just the way my body is when AF is a week away. There is method to my madness but does that make any sense?
> 
> My temps dropped today a toosh too. Am def doomed :-(
> Brutally honest opinions welcome xx

I felt the same a week before my missed AF, my boobs are only just a little sore now for the first time and I'm a week late now... I have no other symptoms. My cramps didn't start untill AF was late by a day or so too so you might not feel them yet as a symptom. My doctor said tonight that if I'm not feeling any symptoms now then I probably won't for a long time maybe not even untill the baby moves, so not feeling pregnant doesn't rule it out trust me! Stay positive hun!:hugs:


----------



## Bug222

wabblit- a temp drop at 7 dpo could be an implantation dip!

Wannabeam- do you have pictures????


----------



## Wannabeam

Bug222 said:


> wabblit- a temp drop at 7 dpo could be an implantation dip!
> 
> Wannabeam- do you have pictures????

yep... here's my honey&cinnamon baby!

Ignore my ticker, I'm 5weeks today, EDD 13th July 2012!:thumbup: Honey and Cinnamon is my saviour!
 



Attached Files:







5-weeks-(email).jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bug222

omg... i love it!!!! you must be over the moon in seeing this!!! I won't get a scan until 11-12 weeks. My next dr's appt is Dec 15th.. so i guess she will set things up then.


----------



## Wannabeam

Bug222 said:


> omg... i love it!!!! you must be over the moon in seeing this!!! I won't get a scan until 11-12 weeks. My next dr's appt is Dec 15th.. so i guess she will set things up then.

I was very surprised to have a scan.... had to call hubby in from the waiting room as he thought it would just be all womens talk so left me and my Mama to it. You will see much more on your pic so you have lots to look forward to.:thumbup:


----------



## Wabblit

Wannabeam said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> wabblit- a temp drop at 7 dpo could be an implantation dip!
> 
> Wannabeam- do you have pictures????
> 
> yep... here's my honey&cinnamon baby!
> 
> Ignore my ticker, I'm 5weeks today, EDD 13th July 2012!:thumbup: Honey and Cinnamon is my saviour!Click to expand...

Wow Wannabeam that's incredible. Well bloody done you! And thanks for giving me hope (and you Bug!). I'll remain positive but think its the dreaded TWW getting to me. This is when I become envious of girls with shorter cycles!!

I've just got back from my accupuncture sesh. She gave me another 'strengthening' treatment and (I couldn't help not ask her!!), but I asked if she ever gets 'a feeling' through treating people and their symptoms if she thinks they are preggo!! Yes I know, I'm utterly obsessed but she said she does/has in the past!!! Sooooooo I obviously pressed her for what did she think about me!! She really didn't want to say (and I should never have put her in that position) BUT I COULDNT HELP MYSELF!!! Anyhow, she said 'could be' so now I'm totally obsessing about that and re analysing "hmmm 'could be' so she thinks I AM" "she KNOWS not etc etc". Gawd I'm SUCH a woman at the moment!!

Anyway. Thank goodness I can blurb to you guys. You understand me right?!?! Lol x


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> wabblit- a temp drop at 7 dpo could be an implantation dip!
> 
> Wannabeam- do you have pictures????
> 
> yep... here's my honey&cinnamon baby!
> 
> Ignore my ticker, I'm 5weeks today, EDD 13th July 2012!:thumbup: Honey and Cinnamon is my saviour!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Wannabeam that's incredible. Well bloody done you! And thanks for giving me hope (and you Bug!). I'll remain positive but think its the dreaded TWW getting to me. This is when I become envious of girls with shorter cycles!!
> 
> I've just got back from my accupuncture sesh. She gave me another 'strengthening' treatment and (I couldn't help not ask her!!), but I asked if she ever gets 'a feeling' through treating people and their symptoms if she thinks they are preggo!! Yes I know, I'm utterly obsessed but she said she does/has in the past!!! Sooooooo I obviously pressed her for what did she think about me!! She really didn't want to say (and I should never have put her in that position) BUT I COULDNT HELP MYSELF!!! Anyhow, she said 'could be' so now I'm totally obsessing about that and re analysing "hmmm 'could be' so she thinks I AM" "she KNOWS not etc etc". Gawd I'm SUCH a woman at the moment!!
> 
> Anyway. Thank goodness I can blurb to you guys. You understand me right?!?! Lol xClick to expand...


Oh yes, we understand you hun!!!!:thumbup: I would be EXACTLY the same if not worse lol! I beleive you will get a feeling inside too hun, it's something you will want to ignore but it won't go away and when u get your BFP you will finally say 'I knew it I knew it!!!!'. That moment isn't far away for you hun, it's just around the corner!:winkwink:


----------



## lucylou7

readyORnot said:


> think i got my BFP 15 minutes ago


Congrats Readyornot! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Wannabeam said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> omg... i love it!!!! you must be over the moon in seeing this!!! I won't get a scan until 11-12 weeks. My next dr's appt is Dec 15th.. so i guess she will set things up then.
> 
> I was very surprised to have a scan.... had to call hubby in from the waiting room as he thought it would just be all womens talk so left me and my Mama to it. You will see much more on your pic so you have lots to look forward to.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I LOVE IT!!!!!! thats just so amazing! :)


----------



## JenniferAnn

Wabblit said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> wabblit- a temp drop at 7 dpo could be an implantation dip!
> 
> Wannabeam- do you have pictures????
> 
> yep... here's my honey&cinnamon baby!
> 
> Ignore my ticker, I'm 5weeks today, EDD 13th July 2012!:thumbup: Honey and Cinnamon is my saviour!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Wannabeam that's incredible. Well bloody done you! And thanks for giving me hope (and you Bug!). I'll remain positive but think its the dreaded TWW getting to me. This is when I become envious of girls with shorter cycles!!
> 
> I've just got back from my accupuncture sesh. She gave me another 'strengthening' treatment and (I couldn't help not ask her!!), but I asked if she ever gets 'a feeling' through treating people and their symptoms if she thinks they are preggo!! Yes I know, I'm utterly obsessed but she said she does/has in the past!!! Sooooooo I obviously pressed her for what did she think about me!! She really didn't want to say (and I should never have put her in that position) BUT I COULDNT HELP MYSELF!!! Anyhow, she said 'could be' so now I'm totally obsessing about that and re analysing "hmmm 'could be' so she thinks I AM" "she KNOWS not etc etc". Gawd I'm SUCH a woman at the moment!!
> 
> Anyway. Thank goodness I can blurb to you guys. You understand me right?!?! Lol xClick to expand...

I would be the same way :)


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabeam said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> wabblit- a temp drop at 7 dpo could be an implantation dip!
> 
> Wannabeam- do you have pictures????
> 
> yep... here's my honey&cinnamon baby!
> 
> Ignore my ticker, I'm 5weeks today, EDD 13th July 2012!:thumbup: Honey and Cinnamon is my saviour!Click to expand...

Big congrats so the H&C really works hey! Im excited :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Been really good about taking my H&C every day. And AF finally ended yesterday and now just waiting to O. This month just gonna relax. Not do anything special this month besides h and c. We'll just BD at least every other day just depending on how we feel might be everyday. And congrates to all those who got their BFP's


----------



## readyORnot

Mattsgirl said:


> Been really good about taking my H&C every day. And AF finally ended yesterday and now just waiting to O. This month just gonna relax. Not do anything special this month besides h and c. We'll just BD at least every other day just depending on how we feel might be everyday. And congrates to all those who got their BFP's

good luck, hope this is the cycle you catch the egg!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Mattsgirl said:


> Been really good about taking my H&C every day. And AF finally ended yesterday and now just waiting to O. This month just gonna relax. Not do anything special this month besides h and c. We'll just BD at least every other day just depending on how we feel might be everyday. And congrates to all those who got their BFP's

sounds like a great plan!! i had every intention of trying to not go crazy this month but then i let my craziness get the best of me and just bought fertitality blend for my husband to take, preseed, soft cups (dont know if ill be able to use them) fertitality test sticks, and ovulation kit.. SIGH.. when is the madness going to stop!!?? LOL


----------



## jmandrews

So I have been so bad about checking in, in here. I officially started h&c today. I am so bad but i kept forgetting to stop by the store after work and get honey... so my DH got it for me :) he's the best! how is everyone? i am 5dpo today my ticker is off a day. im having a lot of creamy cm and my temp is still on the rise. today im feeling pressure.


----------



## Bug222

lots and lots and lots of :dust:to those of you currently in the TWW!!!!!! I am so hopeful for all of you!!!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

JenniferAnn said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Been really good about taking my H&C every day. And AF finally ended yesterday and now just waiting to O. This month just gonna relax. Not do anything special this month besides h and c. We'll just BD at least every other day just depending on how we feel might be everyday. And congrates to all those who got their BFP's
> 
> sounds like a great plan!! i had every intention of trying to not go crazy this month but then i let my craziness get the best of me and just bought fertitality blend for my husband to take, preseed, soft cups (dont know if ill be able to use them) fertitality test sticks, and ovulation kit.. SIGH.. when is the madness going to stop!!?? LOLClick to expand...

Yea same here. Thats what's has happened to us every month since june. When we first started trying in March after we got married we were enjoying the process. Then in june my sister in law announced that they were expecting their 3rd, then a couple weeks later my best friend who got married the month before we did announced that they were expecting. And since then two of my other friends have fallen pregnant. It has drove my and my DH crazy and make us try everything we can. But I'm determined this month just to relax, and thankfully we have enough going on that i might just follow through. And without all the pressure and stress maybe this could be the month it finally happens.


----------



## jmandrews

i took h&c for the first time and it was so good!!! i wanted to take another spoonful haha... is it ok that im taking it even though i am 5dpo or should i just take the honey?


----------



## Lisa92881

jmandrews said:


> So I have been so bad about checking in, in here. I officially started h&c today. I am so bad but i kept forgetting to stop by the store after work and get honey... so my DH got it for me :) he's the best! how is everyone? i am 5dpo today my ticker is off a day. im having a lot of creamy cm and my temp is still on the rise. today im feeling pressure.

That's so sweet. I haven't even told my husband about my h&c plan, I think he already thinks I've gone a little nuts with all this TTC stuff hahaha. I forgot to get it once again. Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## shterr612

Oh my goodness, so I am watching this show called Secretly Pregnant and it makes me so sad! There is this girl on there that lost her baby stillborn the day before his due date. She announced it on FB and like no one responded. She unexpectedly got pregnant again three months later and will be giving birth almost to the date the day of the stillbirth. She is keeping the pregnancy a secret from all of her family and friends because she is so scared. She is talking about how lonely and scared she is and all I could think of was how thankful I am to have a place like this to come. I have absolutely nothing in common with this specific story and I hope I never do... but I do know that I would have all of you to talk to! I mean, yes, I have people in the "real world" I can talk to, but you guys all GET what it is to be a woman TTC and going through struggles. There are so many people on this site who have been through loss and I just think it is great that everyone can ome together and get support here if they can't from those that are closest to them. 

Ok, that's all. Just felt kind of sappy. (Oooh, is that a symptom?! Jk, jk!) ;) Big hugs to all!


----------



## jmandrews

shterr612 said:


> Oh my goodness, so I am watching this show called Secretly Pregnant and it makes me so sad! There is this girl on there that lost her baby stillborn the day before his due date. She announced it on FB and like no one responded. She unexpectedly got pregnant again three months later and will be giving birth almost to the date the day of the stillbirth. She is keeping the pregnancy a secret from all of her family and friends because she is so scared. She is talking about how lonely and scared she is and all I could think of was how thankful I am to have a place like this to come. I have absolutely nothing in common with this specific story and I hope I never do... but I do know that I would have all of you to talk to! I mean, yes, I have people in the "real world" I can talk to, but you guys all GET what it is to be a woman TTC and going through struggles. There are so many people on this site who have been through loss and I just think it is great that everyone can ome together and get support here if they can't from those that are closest to them.
> 
> Ok, that's all. Just felt kind of sappy. (Oooh, is that a symptom?! Jk, jk!) ;) Big hugs to all!

I WAS WATCHING THIS TOO!!! So Sad :( i understand not know what to say to someone who has experienced that but that doesnt mean they should at least say they are sorry and give her a hug! i was so mad for her. but im glad her baby is ok :) and that she is able to move on and be happy again. pray that none of us ever experience that. :hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Mattsgirl said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Been really good about taking my H&C every day. And AF finally ended yesterday and now just waiting to O. This month just gonna relax. Not do anything special this month besides h and c. We'll just BD at least every other day just depending on how we feel might be everyday. And congrates to all those who got their BFP's
> 
> sounds like a great plan!! i had every intention of trying to not go crazy this month but then i let my craziness get the best of me and just bought fertitality blend for my husband to take, preseed, soft cups (dont know if ill be able to use them) fertitality test sticks, and ovulation kit.. SIGH.. when is the madness going to stop!!?? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yea same here. Thats what's has happened to us every month since june. When we first started trying in March after we got married we were enjoying the process. Then in june my sister in law announced that they were expecting their 3rd, then a couple weeks later my best friend who got married the month before we did announced that they were expecting. And since then two of my other friends have fallen pregnant. It has drove my and my DH crazy and make us try everything we can. But I'm determined this month just to relax, and thankfully we have enough going on that i might just follow through. And without all the pressure and stress maybe this could be the month it finally happens.Click to expand...

Its so hard when you hear everyone else is getting preg but you.. ughh it drives me crazy too... i hope it happens for you too this month!:hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

shterr612 said:


> Oh my goodness, so I am watching this show called Secretly Pregnant and it makes me so sad! There is this girl on there that lost her baby stillborn the day before his due date. She announced it on FB and like no one responded. She unexpectedly got pregnant again three months later and will be giving birth almost to the date the day of the stillbirth. She is keeping the pregnancy a secret from all of her family and friends because she is so scared. She is talking about how lonely and scared she is and all I could think of was how thankful I am to have a place like this to come. I have absolutely nothing in common with this specific story and I hope I never do... but I do know that I would have all of you to talk to! I mean, yes, I have people in the "real world" I can talk to, but you guys all GET what it is to be a woman TTC and going through struggles. There are so many people on this site who have been through loss and I just think it is great that everyone can ome together and get support here if they can't from those that are closest to them.
> 
> Ok, that's all. Just felt kind of sappy. (Oooh, is that a symptom?! Jk, jk!) ;) Big hugs to all!

I just put on the tv and the TLC channel was on and this show is on.. I think its repeating


----------



## greenpear

JenniferAnn said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Been really good about taking my H&C every day. And AF finally ended yesterday and now just waiting to O. This month just gonna relax. Not do anything special this month besides h and c. We'll just BD at least every other day just depending on how we feel might be everyday. And congrates to all those who got their BFP's
> 
> sounds like a great plan!! i had every intention of trying to not go crazy this month but then i let my craziness get the best of me and just bought fertitality blend for my husband to take, preseed, soft cups (dont know if ill be able to use them) fertitality test sticks, and ovulation kit.. SIGH.. when is the madness going to stop!!?? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yea same here. Thats what's has happened to us every month since june. When we first started trying in March after we got married we were enjoying the process. Then in june my sister in law announced that they were expecting their 3rd, then a couple weeks later my best friend who got married the month before we did announced that they were expecting. And since then two of my other friends have fallen pregnant. It has drove my and my DH crazy and make us try everything we can. But I'm determined this month just to relax, and thankfully we have enough going on that i might just follow through. And without all the pressure and stress maybe this could be the month it finally happens.Click to expand...
> 
> Its so hard when you hear everyone else is getting preg but you.. ughh it drives me crazy too... i hope it happens for you too this month!:hugs:Click to expand...

I used to be in the same place too - it felt like it would never happen. I just want to send some of my :dust: and pg vibes to you girls and really hope I'll get to hear good news soon!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wabblit

Anyone else using the terility friend app? I've just noticed an option called 'pregnancy monitor' and under the 'intercourse timing' section mine is set to 'good'. Just wondered if anyone knows if you DDT more that this ever reads 'excellent' or something like that? (ie we were good but could have been better for even higher chance)

I'm just obsessing again you see. Can't bloody well help it :blush:


----------



## Wannabeam

eeek! girls I have high bloodpressure 140/80.... any advice???? :shrug:


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.


----------



## Wannabeam

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.

Hiya hun, my gyno said yesterday that only at 5 weeks can you see something and not before, so depending on how many days dpo you are they may or may not see anything. They might be able to look at the lining of the uterus as they can usully tell if it's about to break away or if it will stay. Also they can tell if you ovulated and where from so you should get some imformation. Goodluck hun:hugs:


----------



## haj624

Wannabeam said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.
> 
> Hiya hun, my gyno said yesterday that only at 5 weeks can you see something and not before, so depending on how many days dpo you are they may or may not see anything. They might be able to look at the lining of the uterus as they can usully tell if it's about to break away or if it will stay. Also they can tell if you ovulated and where from so you should get some imformation. Goodluck hun:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope they can tell me something!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

hey ladies im new to this group can anyone explaine plz :D xxx


----------



## Kros330

So I started H & C about 3 days ago! It tastes so good! Anyway, I had some spotting yesterday but not really anything when I checked this morning. I think I O'd late so not expecting full AF until tomorrow. Im really sad because the week I think I will be fertile/ovulate this month we will be in NC with the DH's family for the week. So I dont know how we are going to BD. I'm going to keep up the H&C but its probably not going to help until Decembers Cycle. I hate waiting another month!:cry:


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Kros- hope you ovulate early (or after the vacation) cuz then that way you can still get your bfp and join the bump group of ladies.

Hi Sara! We are all taking a spoonful of honey with cinnamon daily to "help" promote our fertility to conceive our babies. It's already worked for some of our members (I think currently we have 4 confirmed bfps). Some of us add the honey with cinnamon in certain foods to consume and rest of us just take it straight from the spoon like medicine.


----------



## JenniferAnn

Kros330 said:


> So I started H & C about 3 days ago! It tastes so good! Anyway, I had some spotting yesterday but not really anything when I checked this morning. I think I O'd late so not expecting full AF until tomorrow. Im really sad because the week I think I will be fertile/ovulate this month we will be in NC with the DH's family for the week. So I dont know how we are going to BD. I'm going to keep up the H&C but its probably not going to help until Decembers Cycle. I hate waiting another month!:cry:

try to sneak away if its on vacation and do it where ever you can LOL :) Id literally sneak it if i had too... I hate waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Kros330

JenniferAnn said:


> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> So I started H & C about 3 days ago! It tastes so good! Anyway, I had some spotting yesterday but not really anything when I checked this morning. I think I O'd late so not expecting full AF until tomorrow. Im really sad because the week I think I will be fertile/ovulate this month we will be in NC with the DH's family for the week. So I dont know how we are going to BD. I'm going to keep up the H&C but its probably not going to help until Decembers Cycle. I hate waiting another month!:cry:
> 
> try to sneak away if its on vacation and do it where ever you can LOL :) Id literally sneak it if i had too... I hate waiting!!!!!!Click to expand...


The first few days we will be with my family and will have our own room so it wont be a problem! When we are with his family we have a house rented full of people so it should be interesting! Im already thinking of ways to get away or I guess I might have to resort to the bathroom (TMI) yuck :blush: Im planning on bringing my H&C with me!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Kros330 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> So I started H & C about 3 days ago! It tastes so good! Anyway, I had some spotting yesterday but not really anything when I checked this morning. I think I O'd late so not expecting full AF until tomorrow. Im really sad because the week I think I will be fertile/ovulate this month we will be in NC with the DH's family for the week. So I dont know how we are going to BD. I'm going to keep up the H&C but its probably not going to help until Decembers Cycle. I hate waiting another month!:cry:
> 
> try to sneak away if its on vacation and do it where ever you can LOL :) Id literally sneak it if i had too... I hate waiting!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first few days we will be with my family and will have our own room so it wont be a problem! When we are with his family we have a house rented full of people so it should be interesting! Im already thinking of ways to get away or I guess I might have to resort to the bathroom (TMI) yuck :blush: Im planning on bringing my H&C with me!Click to expand...

i would be doing the same thing!! LOL :winkwink:


----------



## Kros330

How do you get the Honey Cinnamon sparkle thing?


----------



## JenniferAnn

Kros330 said:


> How do you get the Honey Cinnamon sparkle thing?

go to page 39, post number 382 and it says it there how to do it.. i asked that question and green orchid relyed and told me to reply to a post back and it worked... :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi gals :) It's been a couple of days since I've been here - been really busy. Glad to see that everyone is taking their H&C and keeping up the PMA :thumbup:

I'm kind of bumming today because I'm on cd18 and still no ov. We're not trying this month so it doesn't matter, but I always ov on day 13-15 and I've never had late ov like this so I don't know what the heck is going on. I've had watery or eggwhite cm, low temp, and HSO cervix for the past several days. I'm just wondering if it's because I had the flu shot last week and my body was busy making flu antibodies so it got a late start with the eggy? I'm also getting older (34) so that's the main thing that worries me :nope:

Okay thanks for listening girls, and if anyone else has had a similar situation please let me know.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kros330 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> So I started H & C about 3 days ago! It tastes so good! Anyway, I had some spotting yesterday but not really anything when I checked this morning. I think I O'd late so not expecting full AF until tomorrow. Im really sad because the week I think I will be fertile/ovulate this month we will be in NC with the DH's family for the week. So I dont know how we are going to BD. I'm going to keep up the H&C but its probably not going to help until Decembers Cycle. I hate waiting another month!:cry:
> 
> try to sneak away if its on vacation and do it where ever you can LOL :) Id literally sneak it if i had too... I hate waiting!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first few days we will be with my family and will have our own room so it wont be a problem! When we are with his family we have a house rented full of people so it should be interesting! Im already thinking of ways to get away or I guess I might have to resort to the bathroom (TMI) yuck :blush: Im planning on bringing my H&C with me!Click to expand...

Good luck with sneaking away! We're going to visit my grandma in a couple of months when I ov (I think) and we were joking around about how funny it would be if we conceived her first great grandchild in her house :rofl:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wabblit said:


> Anyone else using the terility friend app? I've just noticed an option called 'pregnancy monitor' and under the 'intercourse timing' section mine is set to 'good'. Just wondered if anyone knows if you DDT more that this ever reads 'excellent' or something like that? (ie we were good but could have been better for even higher chance)
> 
> I'm just obsessing again you see. Can't bloody well help it :blush:

Never seen that one. Is it for premium members only? I use the free version but thinking about upgrading.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> wabblit- a temp drop at 7 dpo could be an implantation dip!
> 
> Wannabeam- do you have pictures????
> 
> yep... here's my honey&cinnamon baby!
> 
> Ignore my ticker, I'm 5weeks today, EDD 13th July 2012!:thumbup: Honey and Cinnamon is my saviour!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Wannabeam that's incredible. Well bloody done you! And thanks for giving me hope (and you Bug!). I'll remain positive but think its the dreaded TWW getting to me. This is when I become envious of girls with shorter cycles!!
> 
> I've just got back from my accupuncture sesh. She gave me another 'strengthening' treatment and (I couldn't help not ask her!!), but I asked if she ever gets 'a feeling' through treating people and their symptoms if she thinks they are preggo!! Yes I know, I'm utterly obsessed but she said she does/has in the past!!! Sooooooo I obviously pressed her for what did she think about me!! She really didn't want to say (and I should never have put her in that position) BUT I COULDNT HELP MYSELF!!! Anyhow, she said 'could be' so now I'm totally obsessing about that and re analysing "hmmm 'could be' so she thinks I AM" "she KNOWS not etc etc". Gawd I'm SUCH a woman at the moment!!
> 
> Anyway. Thank goodness I can blurb to you guys. You understand me right?!?! Lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, we understand you hun!!!!:thumbup: I would be EXACTLY the same if not worse lol! I beleive you will get a feeling inside too hun, it's something you will want to ignore but it won't go away and when u get your BFP you will finally say 'I knew it I knew it!!!!'. That moment isn't far away for you hun, it's just around the corner!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh my gosh I would totally do the same thing!! I'm not even trying to get pregnant right now and I'm still obsessing over my cycles haha. I hope the acupuncturist knows something you don't :winkwink:


----------



## Bug222

wannabeam- your pressure is borderline high.. anything over 140 systolic or 90 diastolic is considered "hypertension". That being said don't just take into account one reading... all sorts of things can lead to you having a higher pressure.. stress, if you were just up walking before you took it etc. Your dr will prob monitor your BP regularly. Exercise, low sodium, low fat diet can help to reduce your BP.


----------



## readyORnot

Kros330 said:


> The first few days we will be with my family and will have our own room so it wont be a problem! When we are with his family we have a house rented full of people so it should be interesting! Im already thinking of ways to get away or I guess I might have to resort to the bathroom (TMI) yuck :blush: Im planning on bringing my H&C with me!


A couple of months ago my husband and I went away for a couple of weeks during my fertile time and we were staying in a house with loads of people and no privacy at all - in fact, we had to walk through someone else's bedroom to get to our room, and someone else had to walk through that bedroom and our bedroom to get to her bedroom!
I assumed we just wouldn't get to DTD while we were away but my husband managed to wake up in the middle of the night every single night to DTD! I was scared the girls would hear us (they're only teenagers) but I'm pretty sure we got away with it...


----------



## readyORnot

just found out that honey and lemon is supposed to be fairly effective at reducing pregnancy bloating.

Is there no end to honey's usefulness?!?!?!


----------



## Wabblit

GreenOrchid said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else using the terility friend app? I've just noticed an option called 'pregnancy monitor' and under the 'intercourse timing' section mine is set to 'good'. Just wondered if anyone knows if you DDT more that this ever reads 'excellent' or something like that? (ie we were good but could have been better for even higher chance)
> 
> I'm just obsessing again you see. Can't bloody well help it :blush:
> 
> Never seen that one. Is it for premium members only? I use the free version but thinking about upgrading.Click to expand...

No I've got the free version too. I've downloaded the free iPhone app and its an option along with the other general options.


----------



## JenniferAnn

readyORnot said:


> just found out that honey and lemon is supposed to be fairly effective at reducing pregnancy bloating.
> 
> Is there no end to honey's usefulness?!?!?!

wow really i heard lemon is good for a lot of things also


----------



## Wannabeam

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi gals :) It's been a couple of days since I've been here - been really busy. Glad to see that everyone is taking their H&C and keeping up the PMA :thumbup:
> 
> I'm kind of bumming today because I'm on cd18 and still no ov. We're not trying this month so it doesn't matter, but I always ov on day 13-15 and I've never had late ov like this so I don't know what the heck is going on. I've had watery or eggwhite cm, low temp, and HSO cervix for the past several days. I'm just wondering if it's because I had the flu shot last week and my body was busy making flu antibodies so it got a late start with the eggy? I'm also getting older (34) so that's the main thing that worries me :nope:
> 
> Okay thanks for listening girls, and if anyone else has had a similar situation please let me know.


Hiya hun! My Mama dropped two eggys at 34 and had me and my twin brother! So you have a higher chance of conceiving twins as your ovaries drop more and more eggs as you progress into your 30s. So even though the experts say the opposite, scientifically you have a higher chance of conceiving as there are eggs left right and centre! Your in for an excellent chance! Turns out that paying attention to my CM didn't match my conception this time. Don't understand as I dried up after cycle day 21. I only had ewcm on days 18-20. But my gyno said ovulated on cycle day 25! So just goes to show that doing the deed continously for your whole cycle is all you need to do. Hubby and I had dropped to every other day by cycle day 25. Maybe it was all the BDing before that that helped. 

I think it's definately the flu shot hun, it may have delayed ovulation, but that doesn't mean that next month will be the same. You should return to normal next month... I've heard of things like this happeing. It's amazing how lots of things can affect when you ovulate. Don't worry about it :flower: But if you are concerned definately see your Doctor. :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Girls, 

Hope you dont mind me asking... 

Did you guys who got your BFP do any thing different the month you got your BFP?? Apart from the Honey and Cinnamon.. he he

Im on CD 7 roll on Ovulation.... ha x


----------



## lucylou7

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.

Every thing crossed for you hun... hope the :witch: stays away for you hun!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals :) It's been a couple of days since I've been here - been really busy. Glad to see that everyone is taking their H&C and keeping up the PMA :thumbup:
> 
> I'm kind of bumming today because I'm on cd18 and still no ov. We're not trying this month so it doesn't matter, but I always ov on day 13-15 and I've never had late ov like this so I don't know what the heck is going on. I've had watery or eggwhite cm, low temp, and HSO cervix for the past several days. I'm just wondering if it's because I had the flu shot last week and my body was busy making flu antibodies so it got a late start with the eggy? I'm also getting older (34) so that's the main thing that worries me :nope:
> 
> Okay thanks for listening girls, and if anyone else has had a similar situation please let me know.
> 
> 
> Hiya hun! My Mama dropped two eggys at 34 and had me and my twin brother! So you have a higher chance of conceiving twins as your ovaries drop more and more eggs as you progress into your 30s. So even though the experts say the opposite, scientifically you have a higher chance of conceiving as there are eggs left right and centre! Your in for an excellent chance! Turns out that paying attention to my CM didn't match my conception this time. Don't understand as I dried up after cycle day 21. I only had ewcm on days 18-20. But my gyno said ovulated on cycle day 25! So just goes to show that doing the deed continously for your whole cycle is all you need to do. Hubby and I had dropped to every other day by cycle day 25. Maybe it was all the BDing before that that helped.
> 
> I think it's definately the flu shot hun, it may have delayed ovulation, but that doesn't mean that next month will be the same. You should return to normal next month... I've heard of things like this happeing. It's amazing how lots of things can affect when you ovulate. Don't worry about it :flower: But if you are concerned definately see your Doctor. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you thank you wannabeam! :hugs: You've made me feel much better. I just got back from walking the dogs and the fresh air helped me feel better, AND I gave myself a talking-to not to worry so much. One anovulatory cycle isn't the end of the world for sure. If it continues I will see my doctor, but I bet I'll be back to normal next month.

It just scared me because it's never happened before (that I know of). But I only started charting a year ago so who knows what happened before that, right? :shrug:


----------



## ksp

shterr612 said:


> Oh my goodness, so I am watching this show called Secretly Pregnant and it makes me so sad! There is this girl on there that lost her baby stillborn the day before his due date. She announced it on FB and like no one responded. She unexpectedly got pregnant again three months later and will be giving birth almost to the date the day of the stillbirth. She is keeping the pregnancy a secret from all of her family and friends because she is so scared. She is talking about how lonely and scared she is and all I could think of was how thankful I am to have a place like this to come. I have absolutely nothing in common with this specific story and I hope I never do... but I do know that I would have all of you to talk to! I mean, yes, I have people in the "real world" I can talk to, but you guys all GET what it is to be a woman TTC and going through struggles. There are so many people on this site who have been through loss and I just think it is great that everyone can ome together and get support here if they can't from those that are closest to them.
> 
> Ok, that's all. Just felt kind of sappy. (Oooh, is that a symptom?! Jk, jk!) ;) Big hugs to all!


You are so right. It is great that we get to chat to each other here as we do really understand what we are all going through. Plus we get to share our experience.:hugs:


----------



## Wabblit

lucylou7 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.
> 
> Every thing crossed for you hun... hope the :witch: stays away for you hun!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed hun :hi:


----------



## Wabblit

ksp said:


> shterr612 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, so I am watching this show called Secretly Pregnant and it makes me so sad! There is this girl on there that lost her baby stillborn the day before his due date. She announced it on FB and like no one responded. She unexpectedly got pregnant again three months later and will be giving birth almost to the date the day of the stillbirth. She is keeping the pregnancy a secret from all of her family and friends because she is so scared. She is talking about how lonely and scared she is and all I could think of was how thankful I am to have a place like this to come. I have absolutely nothing in common with this specific story and I hope I never do... but I do know that I would have all of you to talk to! I mean, yes, I have people in the "real world" I can talk to, but you guys all GET what it is to be a woman TTC and going through struggles. There are so many people on this site who have been through loss and I just think it is great that everyone can ome together and get support here if they can't from those that are closest to them.
> 
> Ok, that's all. Just felt kind of sappy. (Oooh, is that a symptom?! Jk, jk!) ;) Big hugs to all!
> 
> 
> You are so right. It is great that we get to chat to each other here as we do really understand what we are all going through. Plus we get to share our experience.:hugs:Click to expand...

Well said. Totally agree with you. This forum is a godsend for hundreds x


----------



## Bug222

lucylou7 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking...
> 
> Did you guys who got your BFP do any thing different the month you got your BFP?? Apart from the Honey and Cinnamon.. he he
> 
> Im on CD 7 roll on Ovulation.... ha x

I also used soft cups for the first time when I got my BFP... it was my second cycle using preseed.. took B50 vitamins as well to try to lengthen my LP. I was also taking FertilAid as well as 1mg Folic Acid.


----------



## Bug222

How did your appointment go Haj?????


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi everyone. I hope you ladies are doing well. I've been taking my H&C dose everyday which i'm pretty proud of :thumbup:. Today i did mix it into my oatmeal and found i did not really like that combo.

Is there anything you've mixed H&C with that you really liked that i can try?


----------



## greenpear

Bug222 said:


> How did your appointment go Haj?????

I second that - how was it??? Any good news?


----------



## greenpear

GreenOrchid said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals :) It's been a couple of days since I've been here - been really busy. Glad to see that everyone is taking their H&C and keeping up the PMA :thumbup:
> 
> I'm kind of bumming today because I'm on cd18 and still no ov. We're not trying this month so it doesn't matter, but I always ov on day 13-15 and I've never had late ov like this so I don't know what the heck is going on. I've had watery or eggwhite cm, low temp, and HSO cervix for the past several days. I'm just wondering if it's because I had the flu shot last week and my body was busy making flu antibodies so it got a late start with the eggy? I'm also getting older (34) so that's the main thing that worries me :nope:
> 
> Okay thanks for listening girls, and if anyone else has had a similar situation please let me know.
> 
> 
> Hiya hun! My Mama dropped two eggys at 34 and had me and my twin brother! So you have a higher chance of conceiving twins as your ovaries drop more and more eggs as you progress into your 30s. So even though the experts say the opposite, scientifically you have a higher chance of conceiving as there are eggs left right and centre! Your in for an excellent chance! Turns out that paying attention to my CM didn't match my conception this time. Don't understand as I dried up after cycle day 21. I only had ewcm on days 18-20. But my gyno said ovulated on cycle day 25! So just goes to show that doing the deed continously for your whole cycle is all you need to do. Hubby and I had dropped to every other day by cycle day 25. Maybe it was all the BDing before that that helped.
> 
> I think it's definately the flu shot hun, it may have delayed ovulation, but that doesn't mean that next month will be the same. You should return to normal next month... I've heard of things like this happeing. It's amazing how lots of things can affect when you ovulate. Don't worry about it :flower: But if you are concerned definately see your Doctor. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you thank you wannabeam! :hugs: You've made me feel much better. I just got back from walking the dogs and the fresh air helped me feel better, AND I gave myself a talking-to not to worry so much. One anovulatory cycle isn't the end of the world for sure. If it continues I will see my doctor, but I bet I'll be back to normal next month.
> 
> It just scared me because it's never happened before (that I know of). But I only started charting a year ago so who knows what happened before that, right? :shrug:Click to expand...

GreenOrchid - for my mom it was the opposite. She married early (21) and started trying right away. I came when she was 24 (after 2 MC) and she had to be on bed rest for a while. She wanted another baby right away, but had to try for 3 years before she conceived so me and my sis are almost 4 yrs apart. And it also wasn't that easy. Then lots of time went by - fast forward 15 years from my birth and bam! She's pregnant with my bro. She said that she and my dad decided to try for another one and were worried it woudl take forever and maybe wouldn't happen, but it happened pretty much on the first try (my mom was 38 as the time). That was her easiest pregnancy. She said that she thinks our bodies might be ready at different ages, so don't feel discouraged. It will happen and all will be well! :dust:


----------



## greenpear

readyORnot said:


> just found out that honey and lemon is supposed to be fairly effective at reducing pregnancy bloating.
> 
> Is there no end to honey's usefulness?!?!?!

Haha I like being bloated! It makes me look like I have a tiny bump and I love it! I feel more pregnant with the little bump. Usually my stomach is very flat so now I can notice. Too bad my pants feel tight though :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

greenpear said:


> readyORnot said:
> 
> 
> just found out that honey and lemon is supposed to be fairly effective at reducing pregnancy bloating.
> 
> Is there no end to honey's usefulness?!?!?!
> 
> Haha I like being bloated! It makes me look like I have a tiny bump and I love it! I feel more pregnant with the little bump. Usually my stomach is very flat so now I can notice. Too bad my pants feel tight though :dohh:Click to expand...

haha i love that you said that. I love being bloated too and im not even pregnant yet, but i do love the idea of it :) it makes me happy! only one more week and ill find out if i get my BFP or not.:happydance:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey ladies, I just came across this article while reading the news and thought I should pass it on. Not to scare anyone, but given that we're all ttc, I know we all want to be careful about what we put in our bodies.

https://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/11/0...stores-not-worthy-of-its-name/?iref=obnetwork


----------



## jmandrews

GreenOrchid said:


> Hey ladies, I just came across this article while reading the news and thought I should pass it on. Not to scare anyone, but given that we're all ttc, I know we all want to be careful about what we put in our bodies.
> 
> https://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/11/0...stores-not-worthy-of-its-name/?iref=obnetwork

agh i have been putting that in my mouth! now im super nervous!


----------



## JenniferAnn

GreenOrchid said:


> Hey ladies, I just came across this article while reading the news and thought I should pass it on. Not to scare anyone, but given that we're all ttc, I know we all want to be careful about what we put in our bodies.
> 
> https://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/11/0...stores-not-worthy-of-its-name/?iref=obnetwork

oh wow, i got mine at shop rite and that wasnt on their list.. scary though.. i do have the bear from a&p im thowing that one out.


----------



## GreenOrchid

I wish I had a Trader Joe's near where I live because I shop at Harris Teeter and that's on the list. Next shopping trip I will be looking for some raw, unfiltered, organic honey.


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: Holy cow! I think Zach got it from Kroger and it's in a stupid plastic bear. :dohh: I guess I will have to go to nature's pharm or a natural bee farm to get the real stuff.


----------



## greenpear

The bear one is fine - you guys honestly don't need to spend bucketloads on honey only to have it say "organic" honey is honey - you can't synthesize it, it comes from bees and there's no such thing as organic bees :haha:

But if you want to then of course go ahead. Whenever I indulge myself in honey (not often but sometimes, I really like buckwheat honey - it's dark and taste is very rich and reminds me of childhood, but it's expensive)


----------



## greenpear

GreenOrchid said:


> Hey ladies, I just came across this article while reading the news and thought I should pass it on. Not to scare anyone, but given that we're all ttc, I know we all want to be careful about what we put in our bodies.
> 
> https://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/11/0...stores-not-worthy-of-its-name/?iref=obnetwork

Oh, oops just read your article...hmmm I don't really know...


----------



## greenpear

Girls I'm so so sad :cry: I'm spotting again...I think I might lose this one as well :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## GreenOrchid

greenpear said:


> Girls I'm so so sad :cry: I'm spotting again...I think I might lose this one as well :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

:hug: are you able to get to the doctor today hun?


----------



## greenpear

Nope it's a holiday here - yesterday I booked appt for Monday and all was fine till night time - started spotting and still spotting :cry:

I knew I shouldn't have gotten so excited. I jinxed myself :cry:


----------



## Wannabeam

Bug222 said:


> wannabeam- your pressure is borderline high.. anything over 140 systolic or 90 diastolic is considered "hypertension". That being said don't just take into account one reading... all sorts of things can lead to you having a higher pressure.. stress, if you were just up walking before you took it etc. Your dr will prob monitor your BP regularly. Exercise, low sodium, low fat diet can help to reduce your BP.

Thanks hun, I have just ordered a load of pregnancy DVDs online so looking forward to having a choice between yoga, fitness and pilates! yay! I'm glad my diastolic was 80 but my sistolic at 140 scared me... it was just after my scan and my heart was thumping hard as it all sunk in! Trying to do meditation everyday to help... praying it will be lower next time. My Dad told me to get a special home bloodpressure monitor as they sell them everywhere and he has seen some medically approved versions. Thinking I might do this as would like to keep an eye on my hubby's too lol!:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> Girls I'm so so sad :cry: I'm spotting again...I think I might lose this one as well :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

:hugs: hun, take yourself down to the emergency room :hugs: Also I read about a girl who had a massive bleed one night but the baby was fine... it can happen and may not mean anything. Also my pregnancy magazine recently had an article in about why we bleed during pregnancy, there are many of explainatons, it doesn't mean it's going to be bad news. Hang in there hun:hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> Nope it's a holiday here - yesterday I booked appt for Monday and all was fine till night time - started spotting and still spotting :cry:
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have gotten so excited. I jinxed myself :cry:

Hun, try and stay calm, you can't be sure of anything untill they see you.... you haven't jinxed yourself, you had and hopefully still have every reason to be joyful, you are an amazing person and we are all here for you, never give up hope :hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

greenpear said:


> Nope it's a holiday here - yesterday I booked appt for Monday and all was fine till night time - started spotting and still spotting :cry:
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have gotten so excited. I jinxed myself :cry:

Big hugs hun, i hope every thing is ok xx


----------



## greenpear

:cry: thanks Wannabeam I really appreciate your support and virtual hugs. :hugs: I hope all will be well but at the same time I'm apprehensive. I guess we'll see what will happen over the next few days... :sad1:

Oh and i saw your U/S It looks great! So tiny and cute :D


----------



## greenpear

lucylou7 said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Nope it's a holiday here - yesterday I booked appt for Monday and all was fine till night time - started spotting and still spotting :cry:
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have gotten so excited. I jinxed myself :cry:
> 
> Big hugs hun, i hope every thing is ok xxClick to expand...

Thanks I hope so too :(


----------



## JenniferAnn

greenpear said:


> Nope it's a holiday here - yesterday I booked appt for Monday and all was fine till night time - started spotting and still spotting :cry:
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have gotten so excited. I jinxed myself :cry:

oh no, go to the emergency room they may be able to help.. Also i have heard some people do bleed while preg and everything is fine... praying for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Wannabeam said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> wannabeam- your pressure is borderline high.. anything over 140 systolic or 90 diastolic is considered "hypertension". That being said don't just take into account one reading... all sorts of things can lead to you having a higher pressure.. stress, if you were just up walking before you took it etc. Your dr will prob monitor your BP regularly. Exercise, low sodium, low fat diet can help to reduce your BP.
> 
> Thanks hun, I have just ordered a load of pregnancy DVDs online so looking forward to having a choice between yoga, fitness and pilates! yay! I'm glad my diastolic was 80 but my sistolic at 140 scared me... it was just after my scan and my heart was thumping hard as it all sunk in! Trying to do meditation everyday to help... praying it will be lower next time. My Dad told me to get a special home bloodpressure monitor as they sell them everywhere and he has seen some medically approved versions. Thinking I might do this as would like to keep an eye on my hubby's too lol!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes go buy a monitor, i have one they sell them at the pharmarcys. I used to have high blood pressure was on mediciation for almost 5 years. Then a little over a year ago my dr. told me to stop them he didnt think i needed them and to watch my blood pressure.. well i dont have high blood pressure anymore.. such a freak thing.. it was low for awhile... but so many things can make it high, stress, if your talking while taking it, or if you just walked far before taking it, being sick, cold medicines.. But just keep an eye on it and hopefully it will be ok.. normal is 120/80


----------



## greenpear

I don't think ER can do anything at this early stage. Most they will do is confirm MC and send me home...last November I had a chemical (2 days after I found out I was preggs) and went to ER several days later because bleeding got bad, but by that time they only could confirm that I'm not pregnant any more, gave me painkillers and sent me home. In Sept when I had MC at 6.5 weeks I just went to my Dr. and he said to take it easy and stay lying down for several days to see how it goes. Nothing helped - my levels were dropping and U/S showed no baby (I think I passed it earlier because I was bleeding bright red by then) and once bleeding started as a full flow I just weathered it out. So there's nothing I can do. On Monday I'll see my Dr and he'll probably make me do bloods and that's it.


----------



## JenniferAnn

greenpear said:


> I don't think ER can do anything at this early stage. Most they will do is confirm MC and send me home...last November I had a chemical (2 days after I found out I was preggs) and went to ER several days later because bleeding got bad, but by that time they only could confirm that I'm not pregnant any more, gave me painkillers and sent me home. In Sept when I had MC at 6.5 weeks I just went to my Dr. and he said to take it easy and stay lying down for several days to see how it goes. Nothing helped - my levels were dropping and U/S showed no baby (I think I passed it earlier because I was bleeding bright red by then) and once bleeding started as a full flow I just weathered it out. So there's nothing I can do. On Monday I'll see my Dr and he'll probably make me do bloods and that's it.

well ill be praying for you that hopefully its just normal bleeding and nothing else!!!!


----------



## shterr612

Praying for you! Big hugs! Please take it easy this weekend, Hun! Keep us posted! We are here for you!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey ladies this may be a bit TMI but just want to know if anyone else has experianced it, its been 16 days since the last day of my period ive been doing OPKs and still nt had a positive but todau while BDing it hurt well nt hurt but felt slightly uncomftable sometimes like he was hitting something anyone had this before? xxx


----------



## readyORnot

Saradavies89 said:


> Hey ladies this may be a bit TMI but just want to know if anyone else has experianced it, its been 16 days since the last day of my period ive been doing OPKs and still nt had a positive but todau while BDing it hurt well nt hurt but felt slightly uncomftable sometimes like he was hitting something anyone had this before? xxx

I get that now and then and I just assume it's something to do with cervix position (but don't quote me, coz i don't know for sure)! Sometimes changing OUR position to one where he doesn't penetrate so far can help (woah, that felt like WAAAY TMI)


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> :cry: thanks Wannabeam I really appreciate your support and virtual hugs. :hugs: I hope all will be well but at the same time I'm apprehensive. I guess we'll see what will happen over the next few days... :sad1:
> 
> Oh and i saw your U/S It looks great! So tiny and cute :D

I admire your strength hun, after all you have been through and you are still encouraging and optimistic for us girls concerning our ttc and pregnancy journies. You _will _get your happy pregnancy and baby and your prayers will be answered as you are a good person.... just trust that it will happen for you at the right time and surrender any worry away, let us know what happens :dust:


----------



## Kros330

JenniferAnn said:


> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> So I started H & C about 3 days ago! It tastes so good! Anyway, I had some spotting yesterday but not really anything when I checked this morning. I think I O'd late so not expecting full AF until tomorrow. Im really sad because the week I think I will be fertile/ovulate this month we will be in NC with the DH's family for the week. So I dont know how we are going to BD. I'm going to keep up the H&C but its probably not going to help until Decembers Cycle. I hate waiting another month!:cry:
> 
> try to sneak away if its on vacation and do it where ever you can LOL :) Id literally sneak it if i had too... I hate waiting!!!!!!Click to expand...


So I think we are going to try to get a hotel room since there might be too many of us staying at the house! My excuse is we dont sleep well together on a blow-up mattress! 

I read the honey article. I bought mine at the health food store and its unflitered and its raw and unflitered. They make it here locally and its delicious!!!

Greenpear :hugs: saying a prayer for you!


----------



## GreenOrchid

readyORnot said:


> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies this may be a bit TMI but just want to know if anyone else has experianced it, its been 16 days since the last day of my period ive been doing OPKs and still nt had a positive but todau while BDing it hurt well nt hurt but felt slightly uncomftable sometimes like he was hitting something anyone had this before? xxx
> 
> I get that now and then and I just assume it's something to do with cervix position (but don't quote me, coz i don't know for sure)! Sometimes changing OUR position to one where he doesn't penetrate so far can help (woah, that felt like WAAAY TMI)Click to expand...

I agree, it depends on BOTH cervix position and OUR position as well for me (joining you readyOR not in the TMI department) :rofl:


----------



## Bug222

Greenpear- I am sending loads of positive vibes your way. Remember that spotting in early pregnancy can be a normal thing... :hugs: Take it easy this weekend... let DH take care of you. You are in my thoughts!!!!


----------



## greenpear

Thank you all very much. 

My spotting is getting brighter - it's more red now. Cramps are very light, not horrible like last time, but last time it also began with spotting and progressed to awful flow. I'll give it a few days before that happens. I hope that worst pain will happen before I go to work. I can't afford to miss anymore days, I already missed so many with last month and grandpa's death and everything.

~ Sorry to be such a downer on such a positive thread. I hope to pick up and dust off my PMA soon


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> Thank you all very much.
> 
> My spotting is getting brighter - it's more red now. Cramps are very light, not horrible like last time, but last time it also began with spotting and progressed to awful flow. I'll give it a few days before that happens. I hope that worst pain will happen before I go to work. I can't afford to miss anymore days, I already missed so many with last month and grandpa's death and everything.
> 
> ~ Sorry to be such a downer on such a positive thread. I hope to pick up and dust off my PMA soon

It could still just be a pregnancy bleed hun. Your are being very strong :hugs:. Maybe when you see your doctor they can give you a note to stay at home for a few days whatever the outcome... especially if the bleed is stress related. You must have time to recover and get back on track, especially if you are preggo still. I also just read about a girl who bled heavily before her 12 week scan but all was just fine at the scan. Look after yourself and :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

greenpear said:


> Thank you all very much.
> 
> My spotting is getting brighter - it's more red now. Cramps are very light, not horrible like last time, but last time it also began with spotting and progressed to awful flow. I'll give it a few days before that happens. I hope that worst pain will happen before I go to work. I can't afford to miss anymore days, I already missed so many with last month and grandpa's death and everything.
> 
> ~ Sorry to be such a downer on such a positive thread. I hope to pick up and dust off my PMA soon

I'm a little late on everything but i don't think you are being a downer. We are all here for you. I know a girl who didn't know she was pregnant until her 5th month because she had what she thought was a period up until then. She said her bleeding was pretty heavy at times too. Now she has a healthy 4 year old son.

I hope everything is ok and that this is just early pregnancy bleeding. Sending a lots of good thoughts and i'll be keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## shterr612

Saradavies89 said:


> Hey ladies this may be a bit TMI but just want to know if anyone else has experianced it, its been 16 days since the last day of my period ive been doing OPKs and still nt had a positive but todau while BDing it hurt well nt hurt but felt slightly uncomftable sometimes like he was hitting something anyone had this before? xxx

Hey lady! Good to see you! Hugs! No such thing as TMI on Bnb and def not with this group! Haha! Yeah, I had this happen to me earlier this month, about a week or so after AF. I guess cervix would make the most sense?

Hugs for greenpear! Been thinking about you lots today!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Green- what? I hope it's not that happening again. :hugs: I'll be thinking of you this entire weekend. Hopefully it's just a leak and baby's still snuggling in tighter in there.


----------



## Wabblit

greenpear said:


> I don't think ER can do anything at this early stage. Most they will do is confirm MC and send me home...last November I had a chemical (2 days after I found out I was preggs) and went to ER several days later because bleeding got bad, but by that time they only could confirm that I'm not pregnant any more, gave me painkillers and sent me home. In Sept when I had MC at 6.5 weeks I just went to my Dr. and he said to take it easy and stay lying down for several days to see how it goes. Nothing helped - my levels were dropping and U/S showed no baby (I think I passed it earlier because I was bleeding bright red by then) and once bleeding started as a full flow I just weathered it out. So there's nothing I can do. On Monday I'll see my Dr and he'll probably make me do bloods and that's it.

Aww greenpair. Ive not logged on for a few days and hope you are ok. Big hugs. Take it easy and look after yourself xx


----------



## ksp

greenpear said:


> Thank you all very much.
> 
> My spotting is getting brighter - it's more red now. Cramps are very light, not horrible like last time, but last time it also began with spotting and progressed to awful flow. I'll give it a few days before that happens. I hope that worst pain will happen before I go to work. I can't afford to miss anymore days, I already missed so many with last month and grandpa's death and everything.
> 
> ~ Sorry to be such a downer on such a positive thread. I hope to pick up and dust off my PMA soon

Hey, you are not being a downer. We are here to support you all the way. Fingers crossed for you x:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha


----------



## shterr612

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha

Ooh, good luck! I hope you get your BFP! If this is not my month, I'm hoping for a 12/10 bday BFP myself! :)


----------



## caz & bob

that would be brill hun x x x


----------



## JenniferAnn

Kros330 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> So I started H & C about 3 days ago! It tastes so good! Anyway, I had some spotting yesterday but not really anything when I checked this morning. I think I O'd late so not expecting full AF until tomorrow. Im really sad because the week I think I will be fertile/ovulate this month we will be in NC with the DH's family for the week. So I dont know how we are going to BD. I'm going to keep up the H&C but its probably not going to help until Decembers Cycle. I hate waiting another month!:cry:
> 
> try to sneak away if its on vacation and do it where ever you can LOL :) Id literally sneak it if i had too... I hate waiting!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I think we are going to try to get a hotel room since there might be too many of us staying at the house! My excuse is we dont sleep well together on a blow-up mattress!
> 
> I read the honey article. I bought mine at the health food store and its unflitered and its raw and unflitered. They make it here locally and its delicious!!!
> 
> Greenpear :hugs: saying a prayer for you!Click to expand...

Getting a hotel room is a great idea :)


----------



## shterr612

AF got me. I'm ok though... I didn't think the first cycle off-pill would do it. Cycle 2, here we come! Fx'd for a b-day or Xmas BFP!


----------



## Wabblit

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha

I'm also testing tues so fingers crossed for us both and happy birthday wishes that your dreams will come true x


----------



## Wabblit

shterr612 said:


> AF got me. I'm ok though... I didn't think the first cycle off-pill would do it. Cycle 2, here we come! Fx'd for a b-day or Xmas BFP!

Sorry to hear that. At least you can getting started on your next Ov and no more waiting x


----------



## greenpear

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for the support you girls are giving me right now during this horrible weekend. I really appreciate all the kindness and understanding and prayers/wishes that are being sent my way. Hopefully collectively that will ward off MC. I guess we'll see. Either way I'll my doc on Monday and I'll ask him how I can prevent this from happening next time (aside from doing what I already been doing this time). Hopefully he'll know what to do.

I want to wish all the best to pregnant and TTC ladies alike and send lot's of :dust: your way, and :hugs:

Shterr612 - sorry she got you hun, but guess what? This means you are very likely to get an early Christmas present!

Wabblit - good luck hun, I'll be thinking of you and hoping you'll announce your bfp

caz & bob - good luck hun! 

ksp - thanks for kind words

Wannabeam, Mrs. Resa, Nat - I really hope that you are right, and it's just a breakthrough bleed. I would love for history not to repeat itself, but I guess I'll find out once doc runs tests on me. Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

greenpear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you all for the support you girls are giving me right now during this horrible weekend. I really appreciate all the kindness and understanding and prayers/wishes that are being sent my way. Hopefully collectively that will ward off MC. I guess we'll see. Either way I'll my doc on Monday and I'll ask him how I can prevent this from happening next time (aside from doing what I already been doing this time). Hopefully he'll know what to do.
> 
> I want to wish all the best to pregnant and TTC ladies alike and send lot's of :dust: your way, and :hugs:
> 
> Shterr612 - sorry she got you hun, but guess what? This means you are very likely to get an early Christmas present!
> 
> Wabblit - good luck hun, I'll be thinking of you and hoping you'll announce your bfp
> 
> caz & bob - good luck hun!
> 
> ksp - thanks for kind words
> 
> Wannabeam, Mrs. Resa, Nat - I really hope that you are right, and it's just a breakthrough bleed. I would love for history not to repeat itself, but I guess I'll find out once doc runs tests on me. Thanks girls :hugs:

Don't want to sound like I'm trying to give false hope or anything and not claiming to be an expert because obviously you have to be realistic with yourself and as we know these things do unfortunately happen, but honestly, there are SO many stories about women bleeding and so on who go on to have a perfectly healthy baby (often even after an official diagnisis of MC), so please don't lose hope. Your pregnancy is still in the early stages and 5 weeks is too early for a doctor to 100% accurately diagnose a MC. :hugs:
Also, I think someone mentioned this to you already but some women have low progesterone and as soon as pregnancy is diagnosed can take it to help keep baby going for the 1st tri so maybe worth asking doc about and checking your levels?


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi ladies, sorry to have been so quiet all month, I needed a month away from here I think, I needed to become sain again in my head. But i'm back now, The :witch: got me this evening :cry: I'm pretty gutted, but I believe the Honey and Cinnamon will make a difference and we didn't do very well with remembering to take it, so i'm thinking, as this thread seems to be proving to be as successful as I thought it would be, we will try our hardest to have a spoonful every day this month, both of us :D so hopefully we can join in the :bfp: fun.

Sorry to hear you are having a rough time Greenpear, my thoughts are with you :hugs:

And congratulations to the :bfp:'s and lets hope to see many more


----------



## Mrs.Resa

So i tested with the OPKs yesterday and today and both times i got a faint line. I'm guessing i'll get a pos OPK either tomorrow or the next day. It looks like DH and i will be doing some BDing for the next few days. I'm really hoping the H&C works for this cycle.


----------



## shterr612

Maybe I'm blind, but where is the Dec testing thread?


----------



## greenpear

I guess no one started it yet....you could if you'd like shterr!


----------



## greenpear

readyORnot said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you all for the support you girls are giving me right now during this horrible weekend. I really appreciate all the kindness and understanding and prayers/wishes that are being sent my way. Hopefully collectively that will ward off MC. I guess we'll see. Either way I'll my doc on Monday and I'll ask him how I can prevent this from happening next time (aside from doing what I already been doing this time). Hopefully he'll know what to do.
> 
> I want to wish all the best to pregnant and TTC ladies alike and send lot's of :dust: your way, and :hugs:
> 
> Shterr612 - sorry she got you hun, but guess what? This means you are very likely to get an early Christmas present!
> 
> Wabblit - good luck hun, I'll be thinking of you and hoping you'll announce your bfp
> 
> caz & bob - good luck hun!
> 
> ksp - thanks for kind words
> 
> Wannabeam, Mrs. Resa, Nat - I really hope that you are right, and it's just a breakthrough bleed. I would love for history not to repeat itself, but I guess I'll find out once doc runs tests on me. Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> Don't want to sound like I'm trying to give false hope or anything and not claiming to be an expert because obviously you have to be realistic with yourself and as we know these things do unfortunately happen, but honestly, there are SO many stories about women bleeding and so on who go on to have a perfectly healthy baby (often even after an official diagnisis of MC), so please don't lose hope. Your pregnancy is still in the early stages and 5 weeks is too early for a doctor to 100% accurately diagnose a MC. :hugs:
> Also, I think someone mentioned this to you already but some women have low progesterone and as soon as pregnancy is diagnosed can take it to help keep baby going for the 1st tri so maybe worth asking doc about and checking your levels?Click to expand...

Yes, I'm thinking of asking him that...also I have a history of nosebleeds, and my mom was saying how once when they did my tests, some kind of blood number was borderline normal, and my mom suspects that that number fluctuates and when it drops I have nosebleeds. Why I'm bringing it up is because yesterday when spotting started I also had a nosebleed in the morning. I'm thinking of asking my mom about it, as she is studying all kinds of blood disorders right now. Maybe she can help me shed light into all of this. Well, either way I'll wait till Monday and talk to my doc then.

:dust:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Greenpear I'm so sorry I pray everything is ok with you and the baby. I cant imagine what your going through.
I'm actually starting to like the honey and cinnamon. Surprisingly enough I haven't forgotten to take it. 
I'm either on CD9 or CD11, AF was a little weird this month so it could be either. But I'm not worried about it. I'm actually doing a really good job of staying calm. DH surprised me yesterday that we're going to Florida early next year. That is if I'm not pregnant by then. So I've got something to look forward to next year no matter what. 

Congrats to those who got their BFP's!!


----------



## Bug222

is the trip for anything special or just a getaway???


----------



## Mattsgirl

It's just a getaway. We've both been kinda stressed about trying to have a baby and he figured if we had something to look forward to then it would help us relax about ttc. So if we don't get pregnant before then at least we'll have a great vacation and if we get pregnant then we can just push it back until later in the year.


----------



## shterr612

greenpear said:


> I guess no one started it yet....you could if you'd like shterr!

I did now!! I'll post a link in a min, I'm on my phone and my laptop is being difficult!!


----------



## Lisa92881

shterr612 said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> I guess no one started it yet....you could if you'd like shterr!
> 
> I did now!! I'll post a link in a min, I'm on my phone and my laptop is being difficult!!Click to expand...

Good thing...looks like I'm going to miss out on testing in Nov (just like the past 5 months :cry:) so I'm ready for Dec!!


----------



## shterr612

Lisa92881 said:


> shterr612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> I guess no one started it yet....you could if you'd like shterr!
> 
> I did now!! I'll post a link in a min, I'm on my phone and my laptop is being difficult!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing...looks like I'm going to miss out on testing in Nov (just like the past 5 months :cry:) so I'm ready for Dec!!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shterr612

Here you go ladies! December's Testing Thread.


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Hi ladies, can you add me please :)

My names Stacey, I got married in Sept this year and am 25. I had my implant removed in July, first period in August and DH and I NTNP- we've technically been TTC since Sept but my husbands in the army and went away 2 days after we got married for 3 weeks so kinda missed Sept, Oct was a :bfn:, this month he's definitely around for the whole of it so I'm currently waiting for AF (2 days late) and this cycle I'm going to carry on taking my prenatal vits, but also this month we're trying: H&C, preseed and CB ovulation tests

Xxx


----------



## ksp

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi ladies, can you add me please :)
> 
> My names Stacey, I got married in Sept this year and am 25. I had my implant removed in July, first period in August and DH and I NTNP- we've technically been TTC since Sept but my husbands in the army and went away 2 days after we got married for 3 weeks so kinda missed Sept, Oct was a :bfn:, this month he's definitely around for the whole of it so I'm currently waiting for AF (2 days late) and this cycle I'm going to carry on taking my prenatal vits, but also this month we're trying: H&C, preseed and CB ovulation tests
> 
> Xxx

Welcome Stacey! :flower:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi ladies, can you add me please :)
> 
> My names Stacey, I got married in Sept this year and am 25. I had my implant removed in July, first period in August and DH and I NTNP- we've technically been TTC since Sept but my husbands in the army and went away 2 days after we got married for 3 weeks so kinda missed Sept, Oct was a :bfn:, this month he's definitely around for the whole of it so I'm currently waiting for AF (2 days late) and this cycle I'm going to carry on taking my prenatal vits, but also this month we're trying: H&C, preseed and CB ovulation tests
> 
> Xxx

Welcome!!


----------



## shterr612

Welcome Stacey_Ann!!!


----------



## Wabblit

ksp said:


> Stacey_Ann said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can you add me please :)
> 
> My names Stacey, I got married in Sept this year and am 25. I had my implant removed in July, first period in August and DH and I NTNP- we've technically been TTC since Sept but my husbands in the army and went away 2 days after we got married for 3 weeks so kinda missed Sept, Oct was a :bfn:, this month he's definitely around for the whole of it so I'm currently waiting for AF (2 days late) and this cycle I'm going to carry on taking my prenatal vits, but also this month we're trying: H&C, preseed and CB ovulation tests
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Welcome Stacey! :flower:Click to expand...

:hi: Stacey !!!!


----------



## greenpear

:wave: Hi Stacey :D


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi ladies, can you add me please :)
> 
> My names Stacey, I got married in Sept this year and am 25. I had my implant removed in July, first period in August and DH and I NTNP- we've technically been TTC since Sept but my husbands in the army and went away 2 days after we got married for 3 weeks so kinda missed Sept, Oct was a :bfn:, this month he's definitely around for the whole of it so I'm currently waiting for AF (2 days late) and this cycle I'm going to carry on taking my prenatal vits, but also this month we're trying: H&C, preseed and CB ovulation tests
> 
> Xxx

Hi and welcome to the thread :flower:


----------



## readyORnot

*hi Stacey!*


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, I read about honey and cinnamon, but I read it has to be raw honey, is that correct? How do you ladies take it, ie which honey and what ratios?? xxx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

I've been taking 1 tablespoon each morning sprinkled generously with cinnamon :)

However I've just been looking online and the info I read says 2tsp morning and evening?? Xxx


----------



## shterr612

I just do one a day... Just the general honey from the grocery store, nothing fancy.


----------



## lucylou7

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi ladies, can you add me please :)
> 
> My names Stacey, I got married in Sept this year and am 25. I had my implant removed in July, first period in August and DH and I NTNP- we've technically been TTC since Sept but my husbands in the army and went away 2 days after we got married for 3 weeks so kinda missed Sept, Oct was a :bfn:, this month he's definitely around for the whole of it so I'm currently waiting for AF (2 days late) and this cycle I'm going to carry on taking my prenatal vits, but also this month we're trying: H&C, preseed and CB ovulation tests
> 
> Xxx

Welcome Stacey :wave: hope the :witch: stays away for you x


----------



## Bug222

Happy Birthday Caz & Bob!!!!
Welcome Stacy!!!!!

Ok so I think I have the list updated.. If I missed anyone im sorry.. having brain issues at the moment lol!!!


----------



## greenpear

Stacey_Ann said:


> I've been taking 1 tablespoon each morning sprinkled generously with cinnamon :)
> 
> However I've just been looking online and the info I read says 2tsp morning and evening?? Xxx

1 tbsp with generous sprinkle of cinnamon a day is good enough - generic honey from the store is fine too. Trust me it works and there's no need for anything fancy unless you yourself choose to buy something fancy. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Oh no, nothing fancy for me lol. I gave a spoonful to DH earlier, he gagged and had to spit it out- I couldn't stop myself laughing! Seems he's not a fan of 'set' honey but he's happy to try again with runny honey xx


----------



## Saradavies89

hey girls i rly dnt understand how its met to work can someone explain xxxx


----------



## readyORnot

Saradavies89 said:


> hey girls i rly dnt understand how its met to work can someone explain xxxx

a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon, once a day!


----------



## Wabblit

Saradavies89 said:


> hey girls i rly dnt understand how its met to work can someone explain xxxx

Honey is a 'superfood' so pretty much good for anything and cinnamon is supposed to stimulate blood flow to your vital organs. Good luck. I keep forgetting to take it some days lol x


----------



## Wannabeam

Welcome Stacey!:flower:

How is everyone today?

Greenpear, any news?:hugs: Been thinking about you all weekend.:hugs:

Had my honey minus the cinnamon today (I too have read that cassia bark/cinnamon is a no no once preggers). Switched to honey and lemon instead. Praying my bloodpressure will be lower by friday! 

Also got a bone to pick with u ladies.... my doctor told me to drink loads of milk as pregnacare doesn't contain enough calcium.... I hate milk and usually have rice milk. Well since I've switched to milk in the last 6 days I have put on a huge 4 kilos :saywhat: which has really bummed me out as now I am classed as overweight for my height even though I'm still a size8 :cry: 

Do you girls think that it's bone density that has increased... as my waistline is pretty much the same even with my pregnancy bloat :shrug:

I'm very healthy, I don't eat cakes, crisps, chocolates. I have upped my fruit intake... don't even put sugar in my coffee anymore.:coffee:

Any thoughts?


----------



## Wabblit

Hi wannabeam. I'm not altogether sure but it sounds like your bodies preparing itself for your little one. It could also be water retention adding on the extra pounds x


----------



## Wabblit

So ladeeez how we all doing?

I'm 12dpo and still convinced I'm out. Yesterday my 'period spot' appeared on the same part of my chin I get each month so that's a sure sign. I've not associated it with my cycle before but looking back I'm sure it's connected. It's one of those really deep, hard buggars that goes red so everyone can see it as if it's saying 'hellooooo'

I'm due to test tomo but wondering if it's worth it and whether I should just wait for AF and not waste a test. Off to Venice tomo for a few nights away with OH so can't wait!! Bet I def get AF it will just be my luck :-(


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> So ladeeez how we all doing?
> 
> I'm 12dpo and still convinced I'm out. Yesterday my 'period spot' appeared on the same part of my chin I get each month so that's a sure sign. I've not associated it with my cycle before but looking back I'm sure it's connected. It's one of those really deep, hard buggars that goes red so everyone can see it as if it's saying 'hellooooo'
> 
> I'm due to test tomo but wondering if it's worth it and whether I should just wait for AF and not waste a test. Off to Venice tomo for a few nights away with OH so can't wait!! Bet I def get AF it will just be my luck :-(

You're not out yet hun! I also got my usual spots and they never went away lol!:thumbup: It can also be a symptom!:happydance: Venice sounds nice... and whatever the outcome with your AF it will be a nice break away together as a couple where you can focus on just the two of you. Enjoy and make the most of your couple time :winkwink:

Babydust and don't forget to take along your honey and cinnamon!:hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

Wannabeam, here's something from wikipedia (I had looked it up as I wanted to increase my calcium intake without having to buy cow's milk as I normally make home-made rice milk and oat milk):

Many good sources of calcium exist. These include  seaweeds such as kelp, wakame and hijiki; nuts and seeds (like almonds and sesame); blackstrap molasses; beans; figs; quinoa; amaranth; collard greens; okra; rutabaga; broccoli; dandelion leaves; kale; and fortified products such as orange juice and soy milk. An overlooked source of calcium is eggshell, which can be ground into a powder and mixed into food or a glass of water.

Loads of the above are already a staple part of my diet so I'm not too worried now.


----------



## Wabblit

Wannabeam said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> So ladeeez how we all doing?
> 
> I'm 12dpo and still convinced I'm out. Yesterday my 'period spot' appeared on the same part of my chin I get each month so that's a sure sign. I've not associated it with my cycle before but looking back I'm sure it's connected. It's one of those really deep, hard buggars that goes red so everyone can see it as if it's saying 'hellooooo'
> 
> I'm due to test tomo but wondering if it's worth it and whether I should just wait for AF and not waste a test. Off to Venice tomo for a few nights away with OH so can't wait!! Bet I def get AF it will just be my luck :-(
> 
> You're not out yet hun! I also got my usual spots and they never went away lol!:thumbup: It can also be a symptom!:happydance: Venice sounds nice... and whatever the outcome with your AF it will be a nice break away together as a couple where you can focus on just the two of you. Enjoy and make the most of your couple time :winkwink:
> 
> Babydust and don't forget to take along your honey and cinnamon!:hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks hun. Just a question, did you 'know' you were gonna get your BFP? X


----------



## Bug222

Wannabeam- I wouldn't put the weight gain all down to the milk... prob like Wabblit said more water retention and bloat. 

Wabblit- I got my usual pimples before I got my BFP too.. I was sure I was out for the month as tings were happening as they normally would. Have a great trip away with DH!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies, i hope you are all well. I haven't had much luck getting a pos OPK which i find odd. I ordered a BBT online and should get it later this week. If we don't catch the egg this month i'll use the BBT for next cycle. I've been pretty faithful about taking my H&C everyday so i'm proud of that


----------



## Wabblit

Bug222 said:


> Wannabeam- I wouldn't put the weight gain all down to the milk... prob like Wabblit said more water retention and bloat.
> 
> Wabblit- I got my usual pimples before I got my BFP too.. I was sure I was out for the month as tings were happening as they normally would. Have a great trip away with DH!!!!

Thanks. I've just got a theory that when you are pregnant you just 'know' you are and instinct takes over. In the similar way I 'know' my AF is going to make an appearance tomorrow or Wed. Im thinking about testing tomo am but know its going to be a waste although if I get a BFN at least it confirms my theory against my own body. 

Soooo excited about Venice. It'll be a double pisser if I get AF and a BFN though :-(


----------



## greenpear

Wannabeam said:


> Welcome Stacey!:flower:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Greenpear, any news?:hugs: Been thinking about you all weekend.:hugs:
> 
> Had my honey minus the cinnamon today (I too have read that cassia bark/cinnamon is a no no once preggers). Switched to honey and lemon instead. Praying my bloodpressure will be lower by friday!
> 
> Also got a bone to pick with u ladies.... my doctor told me to drink loads of milk as pregnacare doesn't contain enough calcium.... I hate milk and usually have rice milk. Well since I've switched to milk in the last 6 days I have put on a huge 4 kilos :saywhat: which has really bummed me out as now I am classed as overweight for my height even though I'm still a size8 :cry:
> 
> Do you girls think that it's bone density that has increased... as my waistline is pretty much the same even with my pregnancy bloat :shrug:
> 
> I'm very healthy, I don't eat cakes, crisps, chocolates. I have upped my fruit intake... don't even put sugar in my coffee anymore.:coffee:
> 
> Any thoughts?

Wannabeam - it's not weight, it's water weight! You are just preggo bloated. No way drinking milk can make you gain 4 kilo in 1 week - that would be 8-9 pounds! Please don't worry, I think all that water retention is making you weight more than you are.

As for me, I've been to Dr. today - he confirmed I'm pregnant and sent me to do ultrasound and bloods. u/s tech didn't see the baby because at 5 weeks you can't really, but she saw amniotic sac and yolk sac, so she said I'll have to have it re-scheduled for later date.

I'm still spotting - it varies between red and brown and some clots so we'll see what happens. I hope Dr. will do consecutive hcg to see if it's climbing or not. If it doesn't then I'll know that it's another MC just like last time. I'm to see him on Friday, so we'll see what he says.


----------



## greenpear

Oh and I read that your pg weight flactuates a lot in your first tri due to hormones and bloating, so don't worry, try to weight yourself in the next few days and see where you at. If you are craving salty things like me then you might also be "heavier" than you are because of all the water intake.


----------



## greenpear

Wabblit said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabeam- I wouldn't put the weight gain all down to the milk... prob like Wabblit said more water retention and bloat.
> 
> Wabblit- I got my usual pimples before I got my BFP too.. I was sure I was out for the month as tings were happening as they normally would. Have a great trip away with DH!!!!
> 
> Thanks. I've just got a theory that when you are pregnant you just 'know' you are and instinct takes over. In the similar way I 'know' my AF is going to make an appearance tomorrow or Wed. Im thinking about testing tomo am but know its going to be a waste although if I get a BFN at least it confirms my theory against my own body.
> 
> Soooo excited about Venice. It'll be a double pisser if I get AF and a BFN though :-(Click to expand...

Wabblit - you don't know, I didn't the two times I got bfp's. Well, some ladies might have some inner voice telling them about it, but it never happened to me, so don't feel discouraged just yet. :dust: and hope to see your happy update soon!


----------



## readyORnot

Wabblit - I never felt less pregnant in all my life than I did in the week before I got my BFP! I was genuinely convinced AF was coming and I was genuinely shocked when AF did not show up and even more shocked when I got my BFP.
In fact, if I had gotten a BFP 31st August (when I actually got my first BFN), I wouldn't have been surprised at all because I had a 'feeling' I might be pregnant! But alas, I was wrong!


----------



## Wannabeam

readyORnot said:


> Wannabeam, here's something from wikipedia (I had looked it up as I wanted to increase my calcium intake without having to buy cow's milk as I normally make home-made rice milk and oat milk):
> 
> Many good sources of calcium exist. These include  seaweeds such as kelp, wakame and hijiki; nuts and seeds (like almonds and sesame); blackstrap molasses; beans; figs; quinoa; amaranth; collard greens; okra; rutabaga; broccoli; dandelion leaves; kale; and fortified products such as orange juice and soy milk. An overlooked source of calcium is eggshell, which can be ground into a powder and mixed into food or a glass of water.
> 
> Loads of the above are already a staple part of my diet so I'm not too worried now.

Thanks hun, well my next appointement and scan is on friday so I'm going to tell her that I don't get on with cows milk and then suggest diet changes such as the above. Thing is mine is the similair to the above anyway so I don't think she really questioned my diet enough. Just because I don't beleive in downing pints of cows milk everyday doesn't mean I don't buy calcium enriched foods! Even my Mama doesn't think it's right... she hates milk too. And my aunty actually drank soya milk the whole time she was pregnant!:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> So ladeeez how we all doing?
> 
> I'm 12dpo and still convinced I'm out. Yesterday my 'period spot' appeared on the same part of my chin I get each month so that's a sure sign. I've not associated it with my cycle before but looking back I'm sure it's connected. It's one of those really deep, hard buggars that goes red so everyone can see it as if it's saying 'hellooooo'
> 
> I'm due to test tomo but wondering if it's worth it and whether I should just wait for AF and not waste a test. Off to Venice tomo for a few nights away with OH so can't wait!! Bet I def get AF it will just be my luck :-(
> 
> You're not out yet hun! I also got my usual spots and they never went away lol!:thumbup: It can also be a symptom!:happydance: Venice sounds nice... and whatever the outcome with your AF it will be a nice break away together as a couple where you can focus on just the two of you. Enjoy and make the most of your couple time :winkwink:
> 
> Babydust and don't forget to take along your honey and cinnamon!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. Just a question, did you 'know' you were gonna get your BFP? XClick to expand...

Sort of.... I had the tiniest of feelings for many months ttc that October was the month. My husband and I even saw the next issue of Mother & Baby magazine for October advertised and it was a picture of a baby with expensive studio headphones in it's mouth.... this meant loads to us as I am a singer and have those things practically glued to my head when in the studio and he is a sound engineer and is using them everyday! We were both like... "It's a sign!!!!". Funny thing is, when that issue came out the cover was completely different! So I decided not to buy it for some strange reason... it's the first issue that I haven't bought since ttc. And then as the month progressed I began to beleive this was the month more... don't know why! I even held off testing for ages! I was sooooooo nervous. And it turns out that when I tested it was actually only 10dpo even though I had it down as 16dpo from a long cycle. So tracking my ewcm was actually wrong this time, I ovulated when I had competely dried up! So I was very happy that we had kept going just incase, and that was my hubbies idea this time!:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Stacey!:flower:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Greenpear, any news?:hugs: Been thinking about you all weekend.:hugs:
> 
> Had my honey minus the cinnamon today (I too have read that cassia bark/cinnamon is a no no once preggers). Switched to honey and lemon instead. Praying my bloodpressure will be lower by friday!
> 
> Also got a bone to pick with u ladies.... my doctor told me to drink loads of milk as pregnacare doesn't contain enough calcium.... I hate milk and usually have rice milk. Well since I've switched to milk in the last 6 days I have put on a huge 4 kilos :saywhat: which has really bummed me out as now I am classed as overweight for my height even though I'm still a size8 :cry:
> 
> Do you girls think that it's bone density that has increased... as my waistline is pretty much the same even with my pregnancy bloat :shrug:
> 
> I'm very healthy, I don't eat cakes, crisps, chocolates. I have upped my fruit intake... don't even put sugar in my coffee anymore.:coffee:
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Wannabeam - it's not weight, it's water weight! You are just preggo bloated. No way drinking milk can make you gain 4 kilo in 1 week - that would be 8-9 pounds! Please don't worry, I think all that water retention is making you weight more than you are.
> 
> As for me, I've been to Dr. today - he confirmed I'm pregnant and sent me to do ultrasound and bloods. u/s tech didn't see the baby because at 5 weeks you can't really, but she saw amniotic sac and yolk sac, so she said I'll have to have it re-scheduled for later date.
> 
> I'm still spotting - it varies between red and brown and some clots so we'll see what happens. I hope Dr. will do consecutive hcg to see if it's climbing or not. If it doesn't then I'll know that it's another MC just like last time. I'm to see him on Friday, so we'll see what he says.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I agree, must be water retension... my eyes popped out of my head at the scales lol! My clothes fit the same and I look the same lol!

Hang in there hun, I know what you saw as my ultrasound was also 5weeks.... it's good they saw the sac, hope that made you feel a little better. Hopefully the spotting will stop soon, try not to worry you are doing all the right things, just rest as much as possible. You are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

Wabblit said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> Wannabeam- I wouldn't put the weight gain all down to the milk... prob like Wabblit said more water retention and bloat.
> 
> Wabblit- I got my usual pimples before I got my BFP too.. I was sure I was out for the month as tings were happening as they normally would. Have a great trip away with DH!!!!
> 
> Thanks. I've just got a theory that when you are pregnant you just 'know' you are and instinct takes over. In the similar way I 'know' my AF is going to make an appearance tomorrow or Wed. Im thinking about testing tomo am but know its going to be a waste although if I get a BFN at least it confirms my theory against my own body.
> 
> Soooo excited about Venice. It'll be a double pisser if I get AF and a BFN though :-(Click to expand...

Not everyone gets a feeling or a sign hun, I'm just a very spiritual person and look out for signs with everything... me and my Mama both have it so call it our womens intuition.... we seem to _know_ about alot of things good and bad so sometimes it's not so nice having that inner intuition... sometimes I wish I was clueless lol! When I got my BFP I didn't feel preggo at all.... I just had the knowing. So if you are going by what you feel then you really won't know! So there's always hope!:thumbup: Have a lovely holiday :hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

Mrs.Resa said:


> Hi ladies, i hope you are all well. I haven't had much luck getting a pos OPK which i find odd. I ordered a BBT online and should get it later this week. If we don't catch the egg this month i'll use the BBT for next cycle. I've been pretty faithful about taking my H&C everyday so i'm proud of that

Weldone for keeping the H&C up hun :thumbup: Just keep BDing and don't worry too much about your OPKs... I predicted my ovulation all wrong the month we got preggo, it turned out it was more important to just keep going regardless of my predictions. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

where is everyone tonight? :(

How's everyone doing? anyone getting ready to test like me?


----------



## shterr612

I wish I was! Nope, just finishing off AF... Moving on to cycle 2! To iChat was a lazy night of tv... Biggest Loser and the Walking Dead! :) very exciting stuff!


----------



## TTCfor2long

Hi ladies! Well I have been secretly trying this honey & cinnamon thing now for 3 weeks. At first I was taking it morning and night, then it was once a day and occasionally if I remember I do it twice a day. This is going to be an interesting cycle this time around. DH and I have been TTC for over 5 years now, with about 2 years of NTNP. 

This cycle I'm taking/trying: Alive Womens Multi-vitamin, B6, B12, Honey & Cinnamon, Pre-seed and opk's
DH: Alive Mens Multi-vitamin, B6 & B12

OPK's haven't really worked for me in the past (no idea why they don't) and we have tried the vitamins and pre-seed in the past... So if I get my BFP I know it will be from the honey & cinnamon  I am on CD8 now and I will be testing around Dec 7th. I reallllyyyyy hope this works & GL to all of you. Congrats to those of you who got your Honey & Cinnamon Babies!


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies! I was inspired by your honey and cinnamon babies banner and your stories, so I thought I'd give just cinnamon a try this cycle. I hate honey, it makes me gag. But have you noticed a difference in when you ovulate after starting to take it? I feel like my ov has been delayed slightly and I'm not sure why. The only thing that changed was the cinnamon, so I figured I would ask....


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies can I join in on this thread please?!
I have just started taking honey over my cereal instead of sugar! And didn't know it was good for TTC :dance: And my OH is addicted to honey too so :thumbup: hehe

I am going to try it with cinnamon!
Is there any special honey I should have?!

Xx


----------



## JenniferAnn

TTCfor2long said:


> Hi ladies! Well I have been secretly trying this honey & cinnamon thing now for 3 weeks. At first I was taking it morning and night, then it was once a day and occasionally if I remember I do it twice a day. This is going to be an interesting cycle this time around. DH and I have been TTC for over 5 years now, with about 2 years of NTNP.
> 
> This cycle I'm taking/trying: Alive Womens Multi-vitamin, B6, B12, Honey & Cinnamon, Pre-seed and opk's
> DH: Alive Mens Multi-vitamin, B6 & B12
> 
> OPK's haven't really worked for me in the past (no idea why they don't) and we have tried the vitamins and pre-seed in the past... So if I get my BFP I know it will be from the honey & cinnamon  I am on CD8 now and I will be testing around Dec 7th. I reallllyyyyy hope this works & GL to all of you. Congrats to those of you who got your Honey & Cinnamon Babies!

Im am on cd8 today too!!


----------



## readyORnot

:wave:
hi ttcfor2long, DBZ34 and paula181!


----------



## Wannabeam

TTCfor2long said:


> Hi ladies! Well I have been secretly trying this honey & cinnamon thing now for 3 weeks. At first I was taking it morning and night, then it was once a day and occasionally if I remember I do it twice a day. This is going to be an interesting cycle this time around. DH and I have been TTC for over 5 years now, with about 2 years of NTNP.
> 
> This cycle I'm taking/trying: Alive Womens Multi-vitamin, B6, B12, Honey & Cinnamon, Pre-seed and opk's
> DH: Alive Mens Multi-vitamin, B6 & B12
> 
> OPK's haven't really worked for me in the past (no idea why they don't) and we have tried the vitamins and pre-seed in the past... So if I get my BFP I know it will be from the honey & cinnamon  I am on CD8 now and I will be testing around Dec 7th. I reallllyyyyy hope this works & GL to all of you. Congrats to those of you who got your Honey & Cinnamon Babies!

Goodluck hun!:dust:


----------



## Wannabeam

welcome newbies.... little do you know how honey & cinnamon will take over your life lol!:haha: Goodluck to you all and :dust:


----------



## Wannabeam

DBZ34 said:


> Hi ladies! I was inspired by your honey and cinnamon babies banner and your stories, so I thought I'd give just cinnamon a try this cycle. I hate honey, it makes me gag. But have you noticed a difference in when you ovulate after starting to take it? I feel like my ov has been delayed slightly and I'm not sure why. The only thing that changed was the cinnamon, so I figured I would ask....

Try carob syprup or carob products for increasing ovulation... google DCI (dci is found in carobs for ovulation) and wikepedia have alot on it. It also comes in tablet form (check with your doctor first). I used carob honey whilst ttc.:thumbup:


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hi everyone! I'm brand new to BnB. :) 

I had no idea honey and cinnamon were a thing to help with fertility/conception! I was so thrilled to read through this thread! 

I have a smoothie every single morning, and have done since June, with 1/2 banana, 8oz rice milk, 2T almond butter, multivitamin powder, 2T cinnamon, 1T ginger, and 2 1/2T honey! In the evening I have a smoothie with 8oz oatmilk, 2T sunflower butter, and the same amounts of cinnamon, ginger, and honey. 

Haha, it's awesome to think that I may have been somehow helping my chances without realizing it all this time. I'm excited to see how things play out now... :D


----------



## greenpear

jmandrews said:


> where is everyone tonight? :(
> 
> How's everyone doing? anyone getting ready to test like me?

Best of luck to you dear! :dust:


----------



## greenpear

:wave: Welcome everyone!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hiya everyone still nt started me honey yet thought i would wait ill my next cycle, but still nt ovulated and its cd 22 for me grrr it doing my head in.Well for the past 2 days ive been gettin like a dull aching pain in the womb area and was woundering if anyone else had experianced it i thought it was ovualtion but no my test cum bak NEG the past 2days xxx


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Saradavies89 said:


> Hiya everyone still nt started me honey yet thought i would wait ill my next cycle, but still nt ovulated and its cd 22 for me grrr it doing my head in.Well for the past 2 days ive been gettin like a dull aching pain in the womb area and was woundering if anyone else had experianced it i thought it was ovualtion but no my test cum bak NEG the past 2days xxx

I'm having the same problem. I've been getting those pains also i don't know what it means though. I'm on CD17 and still haven't gotten a pos OPK, very frustrating!


----------



## Saradavies89

Mrs.Resa said:


> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone still nt started me honey yet thought i would wait ill my next cycle, but still nt ovulated and its cd 22 for me grrr it doing my head in.Well for the past 2 days ive been gettin like a dull aching pain in the womb area and was woundering if anyone else had experianced it i thought it was ovualtion but no my test cum bak NEG the past 2days xxx
> 
> I'm having the same problem. I've been getting those pains also i don't know what it means though. I'm on CD17 and still haven't gotten a pos OPK, very frustrating!Click to expand...

How long have u been trying for? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so i will start my honey and cinnamon properly do it just take it straight through my cycle x x x


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Saradavies89 said:


> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone still nt started me honey yet thought i would wait ill my next cycle, but still nt ovulated and its cd 22 for me grrr it doing my head in.Well for the past 2 days ive been gettin like a dull aching pain in the womb area and was woundering if anyone else had experianced it i thought it was ovualtion but no my test cum bak NEG the past 2days xxx
> 
> I'm having the same problem. I've been getting those pains also i don't know what it means though. I'm on CD17 and still haven't gotten a pos OPK, very frustrating!Click to expand...
> 
> How long have u been trying for? xxxClick to expand...

NTNP for 2 years but properly TTC for 2 months. Last month i got definite pos lines on cd14, 15, and 16. This month i've been getting nothing but faint lines :shrug:


----------



## Saradavies89

Mrs.Resa said:


> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone still nt started me honey yet thought i would wait ill my next cycle, but still nt ovulated and its cd 22 for me grrr it doing my head in.Well for the past 2 days ive been gettin like a dull aching pain in the womb area and was woundering if anyone else had experianced it i thought it was ovualtion but no my test cum bak NEG the past 2days xxx
> 
> I'm having the same problem. I've been getting those pains also i don't know what it means though. I'm on CD17 and still haven't gotten a pos OPK, very frustrating!Click to expand...
> 
> How long have u been trying for? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> NTNP for 2 years but properly TTC for 2 months. Last month i got definite pos lines on cd14, 15, and 16. This month i've been getting nothing but faint lines :shrug:Click to expand...

Its anoying isnt it i did give up on doing them for a bit cz i was anoying myself doing them n gettin negatives but then cz of the dull ache feeling ive been getting i fort i was ovulating so i went out n bought some n it was still neg, ive only jus come of the bcp so i understand tht it messes things up but grrrrrr its anoying xxx


----------



## TTCfor2long

JenniferAnn said:


> TTCfor2long said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Well I have been secretly trying this honey & cinnamon thing now for 3 weeks. At first I was taking it morning and night, then it was once a day and occasionally if I remember I do it twice a day. This is going to be an interesting cycle this time around. DH and I have been TTC for over 5 years now, with about 2 years of NTNP.
> 
> This cycle I'm taking/trying: Alive Womens Multi-vitamin, B6, B12, Honey & Cinnamon, Pre-seed and opk's
> DH: Alive Mens Multi-vitamin, B6 & B12
> 
> OPK's haven't really worked for me in the past (no idea why they don't) and we have tried the vitamins and pre-seed in the past... So if I get my BFP I know it will be from the honey & cinnamon  I am on CD8 now and I will be testing around Dec 7th. I reallllyyyyy hope this works & GL to all of you. Congrats to those of you who got your Honey & Cinnamon Babies!
> 
> Im am on cd8 today too!!Click to expand...

Oh yay, a cycle buddy this month! I usually O at about CD15. I started the opk's yesterday and nada. This morning I have a faint line. It's funny how starting the opk's again remind me how much I love to poas and getting to see 2 lines heh. So obsessed lol.


----------



## shterr612

gingerfaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm brand new to BnB. :)
> 
> I had no idea honey and cinnamon were a thing to help with fertility/conception! I was so thrilled to read through this thread!
> 
> I have a smoothie every single morning, and have done since June, with 1/2 banana, 8oz rice milk, 2T almond butter, multivitamin powder, 2T cinnamon, 1T ginger, and 2 1/2T honey! In the evening I have a smoothie with 8oz oatmilk, 2T sunflower butter, and the same amounts of cinnamon, ginger, and honey.
> 
> Haha, it's awesome to think that I may have been somehow helping my chances without realizing it all this time. I'm excited to see how things play out now... :D

Sounds yummy!!


----------



## shterr612

Got the hubby to eat honey and cinnamon last night! Hah! He didn't k ow why, but he enjoyed it! Honey and cinnamon over vanilla ice cream! So sneaky!


----------



## gingerfaerie

shterr612 said:


> gingerfaerie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm brand new to BnB. :)
> 
> I had no idea honey and cinnamon were a thing to help with fertility/conception! I was so thrilled to read through this thread!
> 
> I have a smoothie every single morning, and have done since June, with 1/2 banana, 8oz rice milk, 2T almond butter, multivitamin powder, 2T cinnamon, 1T ginger, and 2 1/2T honey! In the evening I have a smoothie with 8oz oatmilk, 2T sunflower butter, and the same amounts of cinnamon, ginger, and honey.
> 
> Haha, it's awesome to think that I may have been somehow helping my chances without realizing it all this time. I'm excited to see how things play out now... :D
> 
> Sounds yummy!!Click to expand...

It is! It's my favourite part of my morning & evening - making and enjoying my smoothie. :) I forgot to say that I've also been adding Maca & an extra B complex to it for the past few weeks or so. 

I also realized I totally forgot to 'introduce' myself a bit more... I'm 33, a parent of two (aged 7 years and 13 years), tcc our 3rd and final kiddo. I had my IUD removed on Nov 1st, but since I didn't have any af at all for 5 years, I have absolutely no idea where I am in my cycle. (and it's driving me crazy!) Nice to 'meet' everyone!


----------



## jmandrews

greenpear said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> where is everyone tonight? :(
> 
> How's everyone doing? anyone getting ready to test like me?
> 
> Best of luck to you dear! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you Greenpear!!!! how are you feeling?


----------



## lucylou7

Welcome every one! 

Well im doing well with my H&C on CD 13 now, hoping ovulation is coming soon but neg OPK still... i have previously been on clomid though and my ovulation came CD 18/19 whilst on clomid!!! im hoping now i have come off it i am back on course ovulate CD 14/15... Any one else expirenced this?

Jennifer - You were on Clomid, hows things this month with you now you are off clomid??


----------



## JenniferAnn

TTCfor2long said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCfor2long said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Well I have been secretly trying this honey & cinnamon thing now for 3 weeks. At first I was taking it morning and night, then it was once a day and occasionally if I remember I do it twice a day. This is going to be an interesting cycle this time around. DH and I have been TTC for over 5 years now, with about 2 years of NTNP.
> 
> This cycle I'm taking/trying: Alive Womens Multi-vitamin, B6, B12, Honey & Cinnamon, Pre-seed and opk's
> DH: Alive Mens Multi-vitamin, B6 & B12
> 
> OPK's haven't really worked for me in the past (no idea why they don't) and we have tried the vitamins and pre-seed in the past... So if I get my BFP I know it will be from the honey & cinnamon  I am on CD8 now and I will be testing around Dec 7th. I reallllyyyyy hope this works & GL to all of you. Congrats to those of you who got your Honey & Cinnamon Babies!
> 
> Im am on cd8 today too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yay, a cycle buddy this month! I usually O at about CD15. I started the opk's yesterday and nada. This morning I have a faint line. It's funny how starting the opk's again remind me how much I love to poas and getting to see 2 lines heh. So obsessed lol.Click to expand...

hahah yes!! i use the clearblue digital okp's cause seeing the smilie face is easier for me then seeing the lines!! what time of day do you test? i have a problem with not always ovulating and sometimes i feel like im missing the surge... i use the test around 12pm or 7pm.


----------



## JenniferAnn

lucylou7 said:


> Welcome every one!
> 
> Well im doing well with my H&C on CD 13 now, hoping ovulation is coming soon but neg OPK still... i have previously been on clomid though and my ovulation came CD 18/19 whilst on clomid!!! im hoping now i have come off it i am back on course ovulate CD 14/15... Any one else expirenced this?
> 
> Jennifer - You were on Clomid, hows things this month with you now you are off clomid??

im only on cd8 so i dont know yet whats gonna happen.. but i still seem to have some clomid symptoms.. i heard it can stay in your system for 60 days


----------



## jmandrews

lucylou7 said:


> Welcome every one!
> 
> Well im doing well with my H&C on CD 13 now, hoping ovulation is coming soon but neg OPK still... i have previously been on clomid though and my ovulation came CD 18/19 whilst on clomid!!! im hoping now i have come off it i am back on course ovulate CD 14/15... Any one else expirenced this?
> 
> Jennifer - You were on Clomid, hows things this month with you now you are off clomid??

the first time i took clomid i ov on cd 19 and this round i Ov on cd 15... so maybe coming off of it you will have a differ O day. Good Luck! FXed!!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCfor2long

JenniferAnn said:


> hahah yes!! i use the clearblue digital okp's cause seeing the smilie face is easier for me then seeing the lines!! what time of day do you test? i have a problem with not always ovulating and sometimes i feel like im missing the surge... i use the test around 12pm or 7pm.

I test around 7am then again around 7pm. I am always so fearful of possibly missing the surge. Sometimes I don't get that darker line which freaks me out. I am hoping DH gets me the OvaCue for xmas  I would feel so much better knowing that I O'd for sure.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

FINALLY i got a pos OPK! :happydance: I was getting a little crazy about all the negs i was getting. I seriously thought i missed my surge since i'm now on CD17 and last month i got my pos on CD 14,15, and 16. Then i was feeling kind of down because DH wasn't in the mood to BD for the last couple of days so i was convinced i was out for this month. Now finally i got a pos this evening and it is perfect because DH "decided" he was in the mood earlier today so we BDed :haha: All that before i knew i'm getting my surge. Now i can stop obsessing LOL. Hopefully it all works out this cycle!!


----------



## readyORnot

Mrs.Resa said:


> FINALLY i got a pos OPK! :happydance: I was getting a little crazy about all the negs i was getting. I seriously thought i missed my surge since i'm now on CD17 and last month i got my pos on CD 14,15, and 16. Then i was feeling kind of down because DH wasn't in the mood to BD for the last couple of days so i was convinced i was out for this month. Now finally i got a pos this evening and it is perfect because DH "decided" he was in the mood earlier today so we BDed :haha: All that before i knew i'm getting my surge. Now i can stop obsessing LOL. Hopefully it all works out this cycle!!

yaay!


----------



## Bug222

A big welcome to the new ladies!!!!


----------



## greenpear

jmandrews said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> where is everyone tonight? :(
> 
> How's everyone doing? anyone getting ready to test like me?
> 
> Best of luck to you dear! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Greenpear!!!! how are you feeling?Click to expand...

MS today!! :yipee: but no throwing up hehe, only very yucky tummy most of the day, especially this morning and afternoon. Hope it keeps on being queasy! But still spotting :growlmad: I just want it to hurry up and be done so that I can start being excited instead of not letting myself get excited in case something doesn't work out.

I can't wait till you test! I really really hope for good news dear :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm this :af:is painful and i am losing little clots and stringy t hing tmi sorry done all my crimbo shopping waiting on a delivery with my new bed wish it would hurry up x x


----------



## Wannabeam

greenpear said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> where is everyone tonight? :(
> 
> How's everyone doing? anyone getting ready to test like me?
> 
> Best of luck to you dear! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Greenpear!!!! how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> MS today!! :yipee: but no throwing up hehe, only very yucky tummy most of the day, especially this morning and afternoon. Hope it keeps on being queasy! But still spotting :growlmad: I just want it to hurry up and be done so that I can start being excited instead of not letting myself get excited in case something doesn't work out.
> 
> I can't wait till you test! I really really hope for good news dear :flower:Click to expand...

Dito greenpear! I felt sicky all night, hubby had to get me a cool glass of water at 4am. And this morning I could only eat my cereal dry! No throwing up for me yet either... very strange though isn't it! You expect it to feel like a bug but it's a sickness all of it's own! It's a good sign that you have it!:happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

greenpear said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> where is everyone tonight? :(
> 
> How's everyone doing? anyone getting ready to test like me?
> 
> Best of luck to you dear! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Greenpear!!!! how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> MS today!! :yipee: but no throwing up hehe, only very yucky tummy most of the day, especially this morning and afternoon. Hope it keeps on being queasy! But still spotting :growlmad: I just want it to hurry up and be done so that I can start being excited instead of not letting myself get excited in case something doesn't work out.
> 
> I can't wait till you test! I really really hope for good news dear :flower:Click to expand...

YAY YAY :happydance: THATS A GREAT SIGN! haha funny how we hope for that. I have faith that you and baby will be just fine. You will get through this and in 9 months you will have a happy healthy baby :) ill keep praying for you. 
Thanks me either! i am so nervous! i posted in the november thread about my temp. Testing tomorrow! eek!


----------



## loveanurse1

:happydance: I finally found the thread *greenpear*...i have been motivated by these honey and cinnamon :bfp:'s so since last week of cd1 have been taking a teaspoonful of honey mixed with cinnamon....can't hurt to try..


----------



## greenpear

Welcome loveanurse!!! I hope all goes well at your appt as well today ~ lots of prayers for you!


----------



## greenpear

:haha: thanks girls. I feel like I've got a long stomach bug but I'm happy - the sicker the better! I'm off to see my Dr. tomorrow so he'll probably schedule another scan. I really hope for good news and good pictures :winkwink:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I apologize I've been Mia for the past week especially where I left off. I went to the doctor last week and he did a blood test. This weekend my mom got married so it was hectic to get on here. Monday rolled around and I was waiting to get my results back. I was 6 days late with my hopes extremely high bc I've never been this late and the witch showed her face. So I've been pretty down and out the past few days and have kept to myself. But I'm back...feeling a little better, and taking my second round of clomid. Tonight I'll take some time to catch up on everyone.


----------



## shterr612

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I apologize I've been Mia for the past week especially where I left off. I went to the doctor last week and he did a blood test. This weekend my mom got married so it was hectic to get on here. Monday rolled around and I was waiting to get my results back. I was 6 days late with my hopes extremely high bc I've never been this late and the witch showed her face. So I've been pretty down and out the past few days and have kept to myself. But I'm back...feeling a little better, and taking my second round of clomid. Tonight I'll take some time to catch up on everyone.

Hey lady, welcome back! Hugs! Sorry you have been feeling down! I hope this is your month! Fxd!


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks for adding me ladies! I hope I get to add a BFP by my name soon too. :) 

So no one's cycles changed after starting the H&C?


----------



## lucylou7

JenniferAnn said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome every one!
> 
> Well im doing well with my H&C on CD 13 now, hoping ovulation is coming soon but neg OPK still... i have previously been on clomid though and my ovulation came CD 18/19 whilst on clomid!!! im hoping now i have come off it i am back on course ovulate CD 14/15... Any one else expirenced this?
> 
> Jennifer - You were on Clomid, hows things this month with you now you are off clomid??
> 
> im only on cd8 so i dont know yet whats gonna happen.. but i still seem to have some clomid symptoms.. i heard it can stay in your system for 60 daysClick to expand...

Thats rubbish 60 days is a long time!:nope:


----------



## lucylou7

jmandrews said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome every one!
> 
> Well im doing well with my H&C on CD 13 now, hoping ovulation is coming soon but neg OPK still... i have previously been on clomid though and my ovulation came CD 18/19 whilst on clomid!!! im hoping now i have come off it i am back on course ovulate CD 14/15... Any one else expirenced this?
> 
> Jennifer - You were on Clomid, hows things this month with you now you are off clomid??
> 
> the first time i took clomid i ov on cd 19 and this round i Ov on cd 15... so maybe coming off of it you will have a differ O day. Good Luck! FXed!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, im off clomid now so want to get back on track now ! I see you are testing soon... Good luck and lots of baby dust !:dust:


----------



## MrsMcD123

Hey ladies!!! I'd like to join you all if that's okay :) I'm on month 8 of TTC. I've had two miscarriages in the past, both time I got pregnant pretty much right away but after this last miscarriage, it just hasn't happened again yet :( I'm on CD 8 so I don't know if it's going to make much of a difference this cycle but we'll see. I'm about to head out to the store right now for my honey and cinnamon! 

Fx'd for everyone!! :)


----------



## MrsMcD123

Okay, how much cinnamon are you all using? According to one of the sites posted early in the thread, it says to use a teaspoon. Is that much necessary? I don't dislike cinnamon or anything but that's a whole lot! Also what are your favorite methods of taking it?


----------



## JenniferAnn

MrsMcD123 said:


> Okay, how much cinnamon are you all using? According to one of the sites posted early in the thread, it says to use a teaspoon. Is that much necessary? I don't dislike cinnamon or anything but that's a whole lot! Also what are your favorite methods of taking it?

hey! i just sprinkle it on top of the cinnamon!!


----------



## shterr612

MrsMcD123 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I'd like to join you all if that's okay :) I'm on month 8 of TTC. I've had two miscarriages in the past, both time I got pregnant pretty much right away but after this last miscarriage, it just hasn't happened again yet :( I'm on CD 8 so I don't know if it's going to make much of a difference this cycle but we'll see. I'm about to head out to the store right now for my honey and cinnamon!
> 
> Fx'd for everyone!! :)


Hi Welcome!!! I usually just do a spoonful of honey with the cinnamon sprinkled on top once a day. Sometimes I'll add honey or cinnamon to stuff like cereal, icecream, coffee, etc. There's not really a set rule or anything.


----------



## greenpear

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I apologize I've been Mia for the past week especially where I left off. I went to the doctor last week and he did a blood test. This weekend my mom got married so it was hectic to get on here. Monday rolled around and I was waiting to get my results back. I was 6 days late with my hopes extremely high bc I've never been this late and the witch showed her face. So I've been pretty down and out the past few days and have kept to myself. But I'm back...feeling a little better, and taking my second round of clomid. Tonight I'll take some time to catch up on everyone.

:hugs: awwww sorry she got you :sad1:


----------



## MrsMcD123

shterr612 said:


> Hi Welcome!!! I usually just do a spoonful of honey with the cinnamon sprinkled on top once a day. Sometimes I'll add honey or cinnamon to stuff like cereal, icecream, coffee, etc. There's not really a set rule or anything.

Okay cool, a whole teaspoon of cinnamon is quite unpleasant!


----------



## greenpear

MrsMcD123 said:


> shterr612 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Welcome!!! I usually just do a spoonful of honey with the cinnamon sprinkled on top once a day. Sometimes I'll add honey or cinnamon to stuff like cereal, icecream, coffee, etc. There's not really a set rule or anything.
> 
> Okay cool, a whole teaspoon of cinnamon is quite unpleasant!Click to expand...

:rofl: oh no you don't need a whole spoon of cinnamon - only a generous sprinkle on your honey spoon. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Well the witch got me on Weds- I'm pleased though lol. I wanted her to hurry up so I can start a brand new cycle so that this time I'll know we've done everything possible to help ourselves. 
H&C, preseed, CB ov tests, pregnacare conception and SMEP!

We will get our Christmas BFP's!! 

Xxx


----------



## greenpear

Stacey_Ann said:


> Well the witch got me on Weds- I'm pleased though lol. I wanted her to hurry up so I can start a brand new cycle so that this time I'll know we've done everything possible to help ourselves.
> H&C, preseed, CB ov tests, pregnacare conception and SMEP!
> 
> We will get our Christmas BFP's!!
> 
> Xxx

:thumbup: sounds like a great plan! Good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## Wannabeam

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I apologize I've been Mia for the past week especially where I left off. I went to the doctor last week and he did a blood test. This weekend my mom got married so it was hectic to get on here. Monday rolled around and I was waiting to get my results back. I was 6 days late with my hopes extremely high bc I've never been this late and the witch showed her face. So I've been pretty down and out the past few days and have kept to myself. But I'm back...feeling a little better, and taking my second round of clomid. Tonight I'll take some time to catch up on everyone.

:hugs: hun, welcome back. Don't worry, sounds like you've been a busy bee, weddings are full of goodluck, so hopefully some of that goodluck will have rubbed onto you and this will be your month. Whenever I've seen a wedding it's been a goodluck sign for me, I always saw one before my dance auditions and those were the ones I got. And I saw one before my BFP.... and countless other times. I'm a strong beleiver in energy. I've been 2 weeks late before and the witch has got me, so I know how you feel :hugs: Stay positive and keep up the h&c, you'll get your BFP hun :flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

welcome new ladies! And goodluck to all those who have started a new cycle... looking forward to seeing those december h&c BFPs!!!!:dust:

As for me, I'm off for my 6week scan today. Not sure what to expect... maybe a heartbeat? Hoping all will work out for me and my hubby, it's a nerve racking time. Praying for good results every time I see the doctor. Feeling weird still so that's a good sign. 

Goodluck with your apoointment today greenpear :hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

thinking of you today wannabeam! Another week yet until my first scan, so I understand how nerve-wracking it can be!


----------



## jmandrews

I got my :bfp:!!!!! yay! i can't believe it!


----------



## JenniferAnn

jmandrews said:


> I got my :bfp:!!!!! yay! i can't believe it!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats!!! H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## TTCfor2long

jmandrews said:


> I got my :bfp:!!!!! yay! i can't believe it!

AWESOME!!! Congrats girly!


----------



## TTCfor2long

OK question... I am going into the 4th week of the Honey & Cinnamon thing. Did any of you notice a difference in your CM? I'm not quite to the EWCM yet, I should O in about 5 days. But I noticed a whole heck of a lot more CM and it just plain looks different that usual around this time, or any time for that matter really.


----------



## DBZ34

I did! I had much more watery CM and more EWCM this cycle and the only thing that's changed was the cinnamon. I think it might have delayed ov slightly, but it also felt like a much stronger ov, so I don't mind. But hey, if it leads to my BFP, I can't complain. :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

jmandrews said:


> I got my :bfp:!!!!! yay! i can't believe it!

Congrats! I'm so happy for you! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats jmandrews...a h&h 9mos to you


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations jmandrews, I had a feeling your BFP was round the corner!


----------



## lucylou7

jmandrews said:


> I got my :bfp:!!!!! yay! i can't believe it!

Oh wow huni!!! Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bet you are made up hun!!


----------



## shterr612

jmandrews said:


> I got my :bfp:!!!!! yay! i can't believe it!

Oh my gosh!!!! YES!! Congrats! So happy for you! Hugs!


----------



## Bug222

OMG JMAndrews!!!! I am beyond happy for you!!!! Huge congratulations!!!
:happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats jm!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you so much for all the congrats ladies! it means so much! lots and lots of :dust: to those still waiting! today and this month must be very lucky! i saw so many BFPs today!


----------



## jmandrews

Lisa92881 said:


> Congrats jm!!!

Your chart looks great!!! FXed!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wabblit

Hi ladies. I've been away for a romantic break in Venice where OH proposed!!!!! All very exciting but sadly I also got a BFN and :witch: arrived. So onwards and forwards to next cycle I go. I'll catch up on everyones threads tomo but hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## Bug222

Awww Wabblit congrats on your engagement!!!!! Glad you great trip!!! :hugs: about AF though.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Wabblit said:


> Hi ladies. I've been away for a romantic break in Venice where OH proposed!!!!! All very exciting but sadly I also got a BFN and :witch: arrived. So onwards and forwards to next cycle I go. I'll catch up on everyones threads tomo but hope everyones ok xxx

Congrats on the proposal! Sorry about AF though:hugs:


----------



## greenpear

Huge congrats on proposal Wabblit!

:hugs: hopefully next cycle AF won't get you :dust:


----------



## readyORnot

Wabblit said:


> Hi ladies. I've been away for a romantic break in Venice where OH proposed!!!!! All very exciting but sadly I also got a BFN and :witch: arrived. So onwards and forwards to next cycle I go. I'll catch up on everyones threads tomo but hope everyones ok xxx


boo for AF!:growlmad:

yaay for getting engaged!:happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Ladies can I join? 
I'm at the point where I will do anything for my BFP!! Just started my first teaspoon today! 

Congrats to all the BFP and to wabblit on your engagement!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats on your Engagement!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Wabblit said:


> Hi ladies. I've been away for a romantic break in Venice where OH proposed!!!!! All very exciting but sadly I also got a BFN and :witch: arrived. So onwards and forwards to next cycle I go. I'll catch up on everyones threads tomo but hope everyones ok xxx

congrats on your engagement!!


----------



## paula181

* congratulations on your engagement!

xx*


----------



## shterr612

Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## loveanurse1

*wabblit*..congrats
*stinas*..welcome...i just joined too..and i thought i'd try anything too:)
:hi: everyone


----------



## greenpear

:wave: Stinas!


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi everyone thought i wud pop in for a nose again to see how everyone is doing BIG MASSIVE congrat to jm on ur BFP and congrats walbit on ur engagement my OH has told me to start looking at rings n to give him ideas (cz im far too fussy) on what i like and my ring size 2 :Dbut he said he gunna wait a bit so it still sort of a suprise for me lol. Any way girls woke up this morning and thought i was getting a coldsore on my chin ignored it as i get them alot tbh i suffer with them, i finshed wrk about half 12 got in my car and then happend to catch a glimpse of my chin nt rly expecting to see what i did and it was a chin full of little spots no oke ther must of been about 30 little spots on my chin i was devastated i never suffer with spots i may get the odd one wen im due on but nothing like this its hiddious, has anyone ever had anything like this before xxx


----------



## Kros330

Hey ladies! I just want to say I love this thread! This website is great but the support on the H&C thread is AMAZING!!! 

So DH and I are leaving bright and early tomorrow for our family thanksgiving trip! Im still hoping we will be able to get away enough and sneak in a lot of :sex:!! I'm packing now and had to figure out how to pack the H&C without hubby thinking I'm crazy! I probably wont have time to check in next week but Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! Enjoy the time with your families! Im thankful to have a support community like this one!


----------



## lucylou7

Wabblit said:


> Hi ladies. I've been away for a romantic break in Venice where OH proposed!!!!! All very exciting but sadly I also got a BFN and :witch: arrived. So onwards and forwards to next cycle I go. I'll catch up on everyones threads tomo but hope everyones ok xxx

congrats huni! X


----------



## Wabblit

Aww you ladeeez are all so lovely. Thanks for my messages :hugs:

I'm slacking on my temps at the mo and losing focus a bit (or maybe becoming a bit less obsessive TTC!!?). Ive also slacked on the H&C lately too so gonna get back taking it as I saw a post that suggested it helped with cm, it made me realise I had tons of cm last cycle so do we think this is def all connected? Anyone else noticed more too? X


----------



## Wabblit

Oh and a warm welcome to all you new gals :wave: welcome to the best thread!! Xx


----------



## DBZ34

I totally had more CM this cycle, especially watery and EWCM, and the only thing that was different was the cinnamon. Still haven't gotten any honey. I think I have a mental block about it, but I'm planning on getting some when I go to the store. :)


----------



## Bug222

Welcome to the group Stinas!!! 

Kros330- Hope you have a great trip with the family. Where do you go??


----------



## Stinas

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies better!!! 
I am enjoying the honey cinnamon actually!! Trying to convince DH...it's a bit of a struggle but I'll eventually get my way.


----------



## JenniferAnn

kros330 said:


> hey ladies! I just want to say i love this thread! This website is great but the support on the h&c thread is amazing!!!
> 
> So dh and i are leaving bright and early tomorrow for our family thanksgiving trip! Im still hoping we will be able to get away enough and sneak in a lot of :sex:!! I'm packing now and had to figure out how to pack the h&c without hubby thinking i'm crazy! I probably wont have time to check in next week but happy thanksgiving to everyone! Enjoy the time with your families! Im thankful to have a support community like this one!

have fun and happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## loveanurse1

*wabblit:::*oh wow ty..i have noticed an awful lot of cm too so far this cycle..that is a helpful tip..i thought perhaps it was because i didn't have any last month due to the bcp but it's been a lot these last few days
*kros*..Happy Thanksgiving and enjoy your family..
*stinas*..i know my dh..he won't try it ever..lol
:howdy: *everyone*..
*afm*..getting in the every other day :sex: waiting on the +opk otherwise nothing spectacular this month except the H&C...*Greenpear* knows, i have started fs appts and did the bloodwork and just had my hsg on thursday (i'm a one tuber/one ovary girl) and my right ovary/tube and uterus were given the all clear to 'partake' of my dh as the radiologist said. Now I wait to see what's next. I'm hoping the hsg cleaned out the tube if there was any cm blocking it to make way for some :spermy: 
hoping you all have a fantastic Sunday


----------



## paula181

*Oooh i have noticed that i have had more cm this cycle too, is this to do with the honey and cinnamon?! 

I am really hopeful that i will get my BFP very soon and i hope you all do too 
  ​
xx*


----------



## Kros330

Bug222 said:


> Welcome to the group Stinas!!!
> 
> Kros330- Hope you have a great trip with the family. Where do you go??

We live in Florida but are heading to highlands,NC. I'm excited about cooler weather!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hmmm... I'd not heard of this until I saw this thread, but I can totally see eating toast with honey and cinnamon on top! I'll have to try it out though it won't do anything for this cycle. :)


----------



## haj624

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. So I'm on cd 8....I have a lot of cm today... Hopefully from the h&c!! Dh and I start bding today! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## shterr612

haj624 said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. So I'm on cd 8....I have a lot of cm today... Hopefully from the h&c!! Dh and I start bding today! Fingers crossed!!!

I think we might be on the same schedule this cycle! Hubs and I start BDing today as well! Good luck! I hope it's our month!


----------



## haj624

shterr612 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. So I'm on cd 8....I have a lot of cm today... Hopefully from the h&c!! Dh and I start bding today! Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I think we might be on the same schedule this cycle! Hubs and I start BDing today as well! Good luck! I hope it's our month!Click to expand...

woohoo!! i dont know about you but im a terrible symptom spotter...so hopefully this month we can go to each other while driving ourselves crazy over the 2ww:hugs:


----------



## shterr612

haj624 said:


> shterr612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. So I'm on cd 8....I have a lot of cm today... Hopefully from the h&c!! Dh and I start bding today! Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I think we might be on the same schedule this cycle! Hubs and I start BDing today as well! Good luck! I hope it's our month!Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo!! i dont know about you but im a terrible symptom spotter...so hopefully this month we can go to each other while driving ourselves crazy over the 2ww:hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan, lady! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Good morning ladies, i hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. AFM nothing new on my end. I'm currently 4dpo and already anxious to test haha. I did notice i had a lot of cm on cd 17 and 18, so it could be the H&C. 

A question for you ladies...i notice that my cm is always watery, do you think that's ok? This is only my 2nd cycle ttc and i never noticed anything about my cm or to even look for it before i joined BnB. Last month i did get ewcm but it was a couple days before AF arrived. I'm just wondering if it matters about the consistancy of the cm and the correlation to conception?

Sorry for the long entry, this has just been on my mind lately


----------



## DBZ34

I've heard from a few ladies on BnB that they only had watery CM and still got their BFP. So I don't think it's terrible if you only have watery CM. As long as it's sperm friendly CM, you're in with a chance. :) 

This month was the first month I got really noticeable EWCM. (Beware TMI!) Usually it's only a tiny bit on the tp when I wipe, but this month I had huge globs of it. I think the cinnamon really made a difference this month. So exciting! I can't wait to see how it turns out. I've had some pineapple today and I'll have some 6DPO too, to help with implantation. I can't tell DH what the pineapple is really for because he already has started to complain about the cinnamon. He says we aren't really trying, so I should save the H&C until we do start trying. But, he's NTNP and I'm TTC at the moment, so I just ignore him and dump some more cinnamon in my tea. ;)


----------



## Saradavies89

DBZ34 said:


> I've heard from a few ladies on BnB that they only had watery CM and still got their BFP. So I don't think it's terrible if you only have watery CM. As long as it's sperm friendly CM, you're in with a chance. :)
> 
> This month was the first month I got really noticeable EWCM. (Beware TMI!) Usually it's only a tiny bit on the tp when I wipe, but this month I had huge globs of it. I think the cinnamon really made a difference this month. So exciting! I can't wait to see how it turns out. I've had some pineapple today and I'll have some 6DPO too, to help with implantation. I can't tell DH what the pineapple is really for because he already has started to complain about the cinnamon. He says we aren't really trying, so I should save the H&C until we do start trying. But, he's NTNP and I'm TTC at the moment, so I just ignore him and dump some more cinnamon in my tea. ;)

HaHAHA i like tht just ignore him thts a bit like me wer trying but to him wer nt trying rly hard but nt preventing but like u im TTC lol.:baby:

Well ladies woundering if u coulf help me, AF was due today well to be exact either last night or tonight i tested this morning and it was neg :cry: so carried on with my day and wen the loo WARNING TMI!!! and had what i thought was me coming on brownish coloured "stuff" of me knickers so i jus presumed i was coming on, which usaually if i do ever get anything liek spotting im usally on within 2 hours well its now been about 7 hours n still no sign, and i think its stoped :shrug: havent a clue but also i havent rly had periodpains i tend to get them quiet bad but nothing ive had a cple of sharp stabbing pains but they have gne n bout and hour ago had what felt abit like ovulating pain in my right side, tbh i aint got a clue what is going on lol i need help xxxx


----------



## TTCfor2long

Saradavies89 said:


> Well ladies woundering if u coulf help me, AF was due today well to be exact either last night or tonight i tested this morning and it was neg :cry: so carried on with my day and wen the loo WARNING TMI!!! and had what i thought was me coming on brownish coloured "stuff" of me knickers so i jus presumed i was coming on, which usaually if i do ever get anything liek spotting im usally on within 2 hours well its now been about 7 hours n still no sign, and i think its stoped :shrug: havent a clue but also i havent rly had periodpains i tend to get them quiet bad but nothing ive had a cple of sharp stabbing pains but they have gne n bout and hour ago had what felt abit like ovulating pain in my right side, tbh i aint got a clue what is going on lol i need help xxxx

Sounds like it could be implantation bleeding  Have you poas yet?


----------



## Saradavies89

yeh i have but it was negative so i havent got a clue xxx


----------



## greenpear

Saradavies - If it is IB you wouldn't have enough hcg build up for several days - I think at least 3-4 days before it can be a positive. So if AF doesn't come by then, re-test and I hope you'll see those beautiful lines. Good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## greenpear

Ok this is for the pregnant girls - I discovered something that helps with MS - *Black Tea!!!* :yipee: honestly, when I drink it, it's much easier to deal with...oh and dry bread too :D


----------



## Bug222

SaraDavies- that def sounds like it could be IB.. if so yu will be able to get a pos in a few days. Do you normally spot or anything before AF arrives? Any symptoms? Fxd for you!!!


----------



## greenpear

Uhg I think I spoke too soon re: black tea :sick: !


----------



## Bug222

awww Greenpear... gingerale ASAP!!! lol


----------



## Saradavies89

OO bit excited no tht i no am not out for defo yet lol, sumtimes i have a bit of spotting but i tend to cum on about 2-3 hours later am nt even getting any when i wipe now. Ive got a feeling i will come on tonight tho :( xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

has anyone been temping and if so have they been using a proper bbt thermoniter or jus a normal one xxx


----------



## shterr612

Good luck Sara! I hope it is IP! Fx'd!


----------



## lucylou7

Saradavies89 said:


> OO bit excited no tht i no am not out for defo yet lol, sumtimes i have a bit of spotting but i tend to cum on about 2-3 hours later am nt even getting any when i wipe now. Ive got a feeling i will come on tonight tho :( xxx

Hey hun, 

hope the witch stays away!! im 2DPO and hoping she never shows up!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Saradavies89 said:


> OO bit excited no tht i no am not out for defo yet lol, sumtimes i have a bit of spotting but i tend to cum on about 2-3 hours later am nt even getting any when i wipe now. Ive got a feeling i will come on tonight tho :( xxx

Hopefully AF will stay away! FXed for you!!


----------



## Saradavies89

i temped this afternoon and it was 98.6 f and temped just and its 99.14 f duno if tht means anything it went up to 99.14 the other day aswell xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

but tbh ive nt rly been tracking tht very well i always miss days n never do it in the morning cz i forget xx


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs.Resa said:


> Good morning ladies, i hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. AFM nothing new on my end. I'm currently 4dpo and already anxious to test haha. I did notice i had a lot of cm on cd 17 and 18, so it could be the H&C.
> 
> A question for you ladies...i notice that my cm is always watery, do you think that's ok? This is only my 2nd cycle ttc and i never noticed anything about my cm or to even look for it before i joined BnB. Last month i did get ewcm but it was a couple days before AF arrived. I'm just wondering if it matters about the consistancy of the cm and the correlation to conception?
> 
> Sorry for the long entry, this has just been on my mind lately

I pretty much only had watery cm and this cycle was my first time seeing EWCM and i only had a little bit and i got my bfp :) so its still a good thing


----------



## Mrs.Resa

jmandrews said:


> Mrs.Resa said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, i hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. AFM nothing new on my end. I'm currently 4dpo and already anxious to test haha. I did notice i had a lot of cm on cd 17 and 18, so it could be the H&C.
> 
> A question for you ladies...i notice that my cm is always watery, do you think that's ok? This is only my 2nd cycle ttc and i never noticed anything about my cm or to even look for it before i joined BnB. Last month i did get ewcm but it was a couple days before AF arrived. I'm just wondering if it matters about the consistancy of the cm and the correlation to conception?
> 
> Sorry for the long entry, this has just been on my mind lately
> 
> I pretty much only had watery cm and this cycle was my first time seeing EWCM and i only had a little bit and i got my bfp :) so its still a good thingClick to expand...

Thanks that makes me feel better to know


----------



## JenniferAnn

Hey ladies!! So today is CD12 for me and I have been using the fertility monitor the reading this morning was still on a high fertility but thats it so far, I also been using OPK's too and today i did one around 11:30am and got a negative then just before at 7:30pm i did another OPK and i got a POSITIVE!! I hope and pray this is a real positive and that im gonna O!! I been taking my honey and cinnamon every morning and hopefully this is helping my body get it right this cycle :)


----------



## jmandrews

YAY FX'd!!!! Get to lots of BDing!!! :) sounds promising so far!


----------



## Helena_

hi! I was taking royal jelly but then stopped because I hate the sweetness of it. I'll be taking it in capsule form this month (as soon as it gets here) and taking cinnamon pills. Very excited!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

JenniferAnn said:


> Hey ladies!! So today is CD12 for me and I have been using the fertility monitor the reading this morning was still on a high fertility but thats it so far, I also been using OPK's too and today i did one around 11:30am and got a negative then just before at 7:30pm i did another OPK and i got a POSITIVE!! I hope and pray this is a real positive and that im gonna O!! I been taking my honey and cinnamon every morning and hopefully this is helping my body get it right this cycle :)

good luck!! FXed for you!


----------



## Bug222

Have a good evening JenniferAnn :thumbup:


----------



## DBZ34

Saradavies89 said:


> has anyone been temping and if so have they been using a proper bbt thermoniter or jus a normal one xxx

I've been temping for three cycles now. I'm using a bbt thermometer. :) 

And it's hard to remember to do it, but I put it on top of my alarm clock, so when I turn it off, I see the thermometer. And then I roll over and take my temp before getting out of bed. :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well fx for us all this month for a nice bfp x x x


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats JM and Congrats on the engagement Wabblitt!


----------



## Saradavies89

well AF came today the witch and i offically start my h&c so fingers crossed fr this month xxx


----------



## paula181

I am confused with how much honey I should be taking! Is it a tablespoon or a teaspoon?! :shrug:

Xx


----------



## shterr612

Saradavies89 said:


> well AF came today the witch and i offically start my h&c so fingers crossed fr this month xxx

Awwwh! Sorry she got you Sara! Next month it is!


----------



## JenniferAnn

paula181 said:


> I am confused with how much honey I should be taking! Is it a tablespoon or a teaspoon?! :shrug:
> 
> Xx

I just use a tablespoon!


----------



## Saradavies89

shterr612 said:


> Saradavies89 said:
> 
> 
> well AF came today the witch and i offically start my h&c so fingers crossed fr this month xxx
> 
> Awwwh! Sorry she got you Sara! Next month it is!Click to expand...

yup im nt even gunna focus on making a baby this month, im gunna do my h&c jus focus on losing some weight ive put so much on after cuming of my pill xxx


----------



## shterr612

paula181 said:


> I am confused with how much honey I should be taking! Is it a tablespoon or a teaspoon?! :shrug:
> 
> Xx

 I don't think it matters too much. I just use a regular spoon, like what I'd use for cereal and fill it about 3/4 full and sprinkle a dash of cinnamon on top.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Saradavies89 said:


> well AF came today the witch and i offically start my h&c so fingers crossed fr this month xxx

Sorry AF got you. But good luck for next cycle :flower:


----------



## paula181

Thanks I wanted to make sure I was doing it right :flower:

Xx


----------



## paula181

Aww sorry the witch got you Sara :hugs:

Xx


----------



## lucylou7

JenniferAnn said:


> Hey ladies!! So today is CD12 for me and I have been using the fertility monitor the reading this morning was still on a high fertility but thats it so far, I also been using OPK's too and today i did one around 11:30am and got a negative then just before at 7:30pm i did another OPK and i got a POSITIVE!! I hope and pray this is a real positive and that im gonna O!! I been taking my honey and cinnamon every morning and hopefully this is helping my body get it right this cycle :)

Goodluck Jennifer lots of bedding ! :sex::sex::sex:! 

Im on CD 18 now, O has been and gone so waiitng game now, hope she stays away for us all this month! :happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

Saradavies89 said:


> well AF came today the witch and i offically start my h&c so fingers crossed fr this month xxx

Sorry the witch got ya hun, good luck this month hun!


----------



## readyORnot

good luck saradavies89! Hopefully the last time you'll see the witch for a few months!


----------



## readyORnot

also good luck to JenniferAnn! Hopefully everyone in H&C is going to get their 2011 BFP!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

readyORnot said:


> Hopefully everyone in H&C is going to get their 2011 BFP!

I hope i get my BFP this cycle. That would be awesome!


----------



## haj624

Good luck Jennifer Ann

AFM I'm heading in for my clomid sono tomorrow...wish me luck!!


----------



## shterr612

haj624 said:


> Good luck Jennifer Ann
> 
> AFM I'm heading in for my clomid sono tomorrow...wish me luck!!

Good luck, Hun! Keep us posted!


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> Good luck Jennifer Ann
> 
> AFM I'm heading in for my clomid sono tomorrow...wish me luck!!

Good luck!! Hope it goes well. :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bin in really bad pain with my lower back these last few day do you think i could o early my right side were i have no tube is bad paining i have took a wee sample in my doctors to see if i have got a uti if its not a uti not a clue what it could be unless i am ovulating early what do you girls think good luck hun xxx


----------



## JenniferAnn

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls bin in really bad pain with my lower back these last few day do you think i could o early my right side were i have no tube is bad paining i have took a wee sample in my doctors to see if i have got a uti if its not a uti not a clue what it could be unless i am ovulating early what do you girls think good luck hun xxx

You could be Oing early but maybe its a oviarian cyst? I get them and they can be painful at all different times.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

haj624 said:


> Good luck Jennifer Ann
> 
> AFM I'm heading in for my clomid sono tomorrow...wish me luck!!

Good luck! I hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## Dans Mummy

Sounds horrible to be honest, i dont like combinations like that. Its strange because neither does my dad. Seperate yes...but not together! Funnily enough...im liking the name Honey if we have a baby girl:bfp: to all those trying hoping and wishing. x


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey girls the witch came along :( so ive started me h&c so finger crossed goin to be a bit more relaxed bwt it this month tho :) xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun for this cycle x


----------



## lucylou7

Hi A|ll, can i ask you some thing, i have used OPK each month and always get one dat where the lines are darker than others, however this month i have had a positive for 2 days and the lines darker than the control line, this has never happened before, just wanted to know peoples thoughts is this ok doe this mean it may have just crossed over? I test at 4.30pm each day - Thanks x


----------



## JenniferAnn

lucylou7 said:


> Hi A|ll, can i ask you some thing, i have used OPK each month and always get one dat where the lines are darker than others, however this month i have had a positive for 2 days and the lines darker than the control line, this has never happened before, just wanted to know peoples thoughts is this ok doe this mean it may have just crossed over? I test at 4.30pm each day - Thanks x

Thats normal its just the hormone was in your system longer.. I got a positive for 2 days in a row this cycle too!! maybe its finally a good sign :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## lucylou7

JenniferAnn said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi A|ll, can i ask you some thing, i have used OPK each month and always get one dat where the lines are darker than others, however this month i have had a positive for 2 days and the lines darker than the control line, this has never happened before, just wanted to know peoples thoughts is this ok doe this mean it may have just crossed over? I test at 4.30pm each day - Thanks x
> 
> Thats normal its just the hormone was in your system longer.. I got a positive for 2 days in a row this cycle too!! maybe its finally a good sign :winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! maybe this is our month then hey... lets hope :happydance::happydance: Thanks


----------



## Bug222

I too had a cycle where I had a positive for two days. Good luck and I hope this is it for you!!! Get busy! :flower:

Good luck with the clomid Haj- is this your first cycle taking it??


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies!! Well I'm CD10 and i went for my follicle check today. I had one follicle and it was 26mm Is that good? I had two last time but they were 18mm and 21cm at cd11. So I'm hoping this one will be a keeper. The dr told me I'll be O anytime...so i walked in the door from the doctor and !! lol. fxd!!

Bug-Its my second cycle of clomid


----------



## Bug222

of course. if I had looked by your ticker I would have seen that.. lol.. good luck!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies, i hope you are well. I've been taking my H&C every day since i've started, not one day missed which is a huge accomplishment in my eyes. I'm off to my family's house today to prepare for tomorrow's Thanksgiving dinner. Let's hope i'm not too busy over there that i forget to take my dose, as that is something that i would totally do!


----------



## shterr612

Good job Resa! I haven't been doing as well with remembering... Oops! I would say averaging about every other day.


----------



## lucylou7

Bug222 said:


> I too had a cycle where I had a positive for two days. Good luck and I hope this is it for you!!! Get busy! :flower:
> 
> Good luck with the clomid Haj- is this your first cycle taking it??

Thanks hun hope it was a good sign as im on the wait now, hate waiting !


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Well I'm taking my H&C religiously every day, DH hasn't attempted it after his last try but he is taking Wellman Vitamins. 
CD8 yesterday for me, BD'd this morning lol (with Preseed) and tomorrow being CD10 I'll start POAS for the ovulation tests- I'm determined to do everything possible to make this month our month xxx


----------



## greenpear

haj - your follicles sound great! I hope you'll produce a mega egg and it will stick this cycle!

Mrs.Resa - have a happy Thanksgiving hun! 

shterr - really rooting for you this cycle :dust:

Stacy_Ann - good luck and hope you get that bfp soon!


----------



## Bug222

Wishing those of you in the US a happy Thanksgiving. Hopefully you are spending time with those that you love!!


----------



## Wabblit

Hi girls. Sorry I've been a bit vacant but I'm losing hope and feeling really sad about the whole TTC thing I thought I would let you all know just to get it off my chest :-(


----------



## Saradavies89

Wabblit said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've been a bit vacant but I'm losing hope and feeling really sad about the whole TTC thing I thought I would let you all know just to get it off my chest :-(

AWW dnt lose hope :flower: i no what u mean tho im only just getting on my seconded cycle, my and OH have only recently stoped rowin becuz i got so obssesed over it all so i have now decided to go on the NTNP route cz i was gettin so stressed bwt nt getting +OPKS and wen i got my -POAS i was so gutted and got depressed for like 3 days and then had major PMS so im goin to take it easy, i haven't given up hope just takin a diffrent view on things. Im going to carry on doing my H&C cz i like it in my poridge , im going to carry on charting too just incase i ever need the info and also am going to get some green t but that is cz im going to detox n try and lose weight so im going to focus on losing weight to keep my mind of TTC and ya never no it might help xxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## haj624

greenpear said:


> haj - your follicles sound great! I hope you'll produce a mega egg and it will stick this cycle!
> 
> Mrs.Resa - have a happy Thanksgiving hun!
> 
> shterr - really rooting for you this cycle :dust:
> 
> Stacy_Ann - good luck and hope you get that bfp soon!

Me too!!! How are you feeling???


----------



## greenpear

Me? Pukey as hell. Been throwing up most of the foods I eat, but my Dr. is very happy about that because he says that means baby is doing well of and he called yesterday to say that my levels are doubling just like they are supposed to be so he's happy and I'm happy :yipee:


----------



## greenpear

Wabblit said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've been a bit vacant but I'm losing hope and feeling really sad about the whole TTC thing I thought I would let you all know just to get it off my chest :-(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: here - I'll send you some of my magic dust :dust:

feeling down is normal and ok and I think we all go through those feelings at some point of our ttc journey (except for those lucky few who get it from first try). But I'm glad that you're here sharing that with us and I just want to tell you that you're in my thoughts and prayers and I really hoping for this coming month for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Wabblit said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've been a bit vacant but I'm losing hope and feeling really sad about the whole TTC thing I thought I would let you all know just to get it off my chest :-(

Feeling that way is normal it really sucks :( I feel that way a lot. :hugs:


----------



## Kros330

Hey Ladies! Happy Thanksgiving! So This is suppose to be my fertile week and today was the first day I had anything close to a positive opk. I switched from CB digital to IC this month. Today would be the day I'm suppose to get the + but it just didnt seem as dark as the control but very close. But I would say that it was comparable to the color difference I saw on the CB. I really hope that it means I am going to O soon! I totally forgot my thermometer at home so I wont be able to check temp. We have BD the last 5 days except for today. Im here with 2 preggo family members and its just making more anxious! Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## britzy

:dust:how do i do this right? like is it a spoon of honey and cinnamon for me and just honey for OH. or do i rub the mixture of cinnamon and honey on my gums throughout the day?-i read that somewhere.
:dust: to all!


----------



## greenpear

I would just eat it, thats what I did


----------



## jmandrews

Keep up the good work ladies! it's going to all pay off soon!!!! Massive amounts of :dust: to you all! 

As for me super super tired today. Today is the first day I have actually felt crappy :) good sign!


----------



## jmandrews

greenpear said:


> I would just eat it, thats what I did

When did you start having M/S?


----------



## greenpear

Nausea at roughly 5.5 weeks and throwing up at the beginning of week 6. Today is a first day that I didn't throw up breakfast! Just nausea....hopefully that's not bad :wacko: but at least I ate - I couldn't keep down anything for the past week :sad1:


----------



## jmandrews

greenpear said:


> Nausea at roughly 5.5 weeks and throwing up at the beginning of week 6. Today is a first day that I didn't throw up breakfast! Just nausea....hopefully that's not bad :wacko: but at least I ate - I couldn't keep down anything for the past week :sad1:

oh wow! so that means it could start at any time for me! aw i hope it doenst get any worse for you. im glad you were able to keep a little bit of food down. have you tried eating small little meals throughout the day? i heard that helps tremendously. We shall see if nausea/MS sets in for me within a week or so. Right now all i want to do is sleep :)


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hello ladies, as i predicted i totally forgot to take my H&C yesterday! LOL. I was just so busy it slipped my mind. Oh well, i don't think one day without it will be bad. Just had my dose right now before i forget again :haha:


----------



## DBZ34

Had some promising symptoms today and a big temp drop on my chart yesterday at 7DPO. This is the first month I've had a mid-luteal phase dip. Hopefully the H&C has done it's job. Only 4 or 5 more days until I test. Fx. :)


----------



## Bug222

Ooo exciting!!! 
Cant wait to hear!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## greenpear

jmandrews said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Nausea at roughly 5.5 weeks and throwing up at the beginning of week 6. Today is a first day that I didn't throw up breakfast! Just nausea....hopefully that's not bad :wacko: but at least I ate - I couldn't keep down anything for the past week :sad1:
> 
> oh wow! so that means it could start at any time for me! aw i hope it doenst get any worse for you. im glad you were able to keep a little bit of food down. have you tried eating small little meals throughout the day? i heard that helps tremendously. We shall see if nausea/MS sets in for me within a week or so. Right now all i want to do is sleep :)Click to expand...


I tried but wasn't too successful. Today was better though - I threw up only once so far :happydance:


----------



## greenpear

DBZ34 said:


> Had some promising symptoms today and a big temp drop on my chart yesterday at 7DPO. This is the first month I've had a mid-luteal phase dip. Hopefully the H&C has done it's job. Only 4 or 5 more days until I test. Fx. :)

Sounds good! Good luck hun!!


----------



## readyORnot

jmandrews, I often suffer from unexplained nausea but starting a few days after my BFP I had no nausea at all. However that was short-lived!! A few days ago I started to feel absolutely awful and it hasn't gone away since. I have no throwing up and I don't think I will have that, but the nausea is almost unbearable. I don't drink alcohol but I imagine this is what a hangover feels like. I often get nausea due to motion (by car, boat etc) and this feels a bit like that but worse, and lasts all day. It got so bad I even have a prescription for a tiny dose of gravol. Hopefully you'll be spared the full on m/s and even just the nausea, which is bad enough!


----------



## shterr612

Hi ladies! It sounds like everyone's doing well... M/S and all! :) I'm at CD 15... hoping that I'm O'ing, either yesterday or today... Hubby's been enjoying the BD'ing! ;) Fingers crossed this is the month! It just occured to me that in addition to testing on my birthday, this upcoming month will also mark our 7 years together!


----------



## greenpear

:happydance: congrats shterr! Hopefully you'll have a nice present to go with it. You know, I know it will sound stupid and annoying because I was there too and was frustrated when people kept telling me that, but I think "relax and it will happen" really does work. It seems that the last 2 times that we weren't really trying it worked. Hopefully that didn't sound too annoying and hopefully by approaching ttc from a fun and positive perspective like you are doing will help you catch that little bean :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

shterr612 said:


> Hi ladies! It sounds like everyone's doing well... M/S and all! :) I'm at CD 15... hoping that I'm O'ing, either yesterday or today... Hubby's been enjoying the BD'ing! ;) Fingers crossed this is the month! It just occured to me that in addition to testing on my birthday, this upcoming month will also mark our 7 years together!

Yay!!! hope you are Ov! and there is a little Bean on the way! :) Sounds like a lucky month to be testing with your birthday and anniversary! :happydance: FX'd!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

shterr keep on BDing :)!!! Fingers crossed this is the month


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Fxed for you shterr!! :dust:


----------



## shterr612

Aw! You girls are so sweet! I have had absolutely 0 ovulation symptoms... So who knows if I even have, haha! I feel like I had more symptoms last month! Just trying to stay very laid back about it all. :)


----------



## shterr612

Hah... I say that, then head to the bathroom and see a bunch of egg white. (sorry for the tmi...) BRING ON THE CRAZY! (Just kidding!) :) maybe...


----------



## Mrs.Resa

shterr612 said:


> Hah... I say that, then head to the bathroom and see a bunch of egg white. (sorry for the tmi...) BRING ON THE CRAZY! (Just kidding!) :) maybe...

Haha sounds like a good sign!


----------



## Bug222

Woohoo EWCM!!!!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## greenpear

EWCM! EWCM!.... ummm that might have sounded a little weird :blush:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay yay EWCM!!!!! That is a great sign! I saw EWCM for the first time last month and look at me now :) lots of :dust: for you! FX'd too!!! Get busy!!!


----------



## ksp

Hi Ladies,
I have been absence for more than week. I had some bad news....my dad has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. Has been a shock since he has been in great health. Trying not to stress and worry as I really want to continue TTC'ing, in hope that my dad can get to see if grandchild before anything happens. 

I am on day 10 and I have been having loads of Watery CF for the past 3 days. This is very early and didn't think that was possible....anyone else had that? I have been having H & C religiously for the past 2 weeks, I wonder if that has anything to do with it? 

x


----------



## JenniferAnn

ksp said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been absence for more than week. I had some bad news....my dad has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. Has been a shock since he has been in great health. Trying not to stress and worry as I really want to continue TTC'ing, in hope that my dad can get to see if grandchild before anything happens.
> 
> I am on day 10 and I have been having loads of Watery CF for the past 3 days. This is very early and didn't think that was possible....anyone else had that? I have been having H & C religiously for the past 2 weeks, I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
> 
> x

Im so sorry about your father, i read what you wrote how he is has been in good health and it was a shock, i went through the same thing, my father was FINE, NORMAL, he at 55 turning 56 started to forget stuff turned out he had brain cancer, 2 months later we lost him :( it was and still is a nightmare and a shock to life in every way. sending prayers your way and if you need someone to talk to you can talk to me. again im so very sorry. as for your watery cm that sounds very good :) thats how i was then i got a positive on the opk tests on cd 12. Good Luck


----------



## Bug222

Oh KSP I'm so sorry. I know nothing we can say will help things right now but know that we are here for you, thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Ksp - I am sorry for your bad news. Many prayers your way!! 
Since you have loads of cm I would bd....lots of cm is always a great thing!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

KSP- I'm sorry to hear about your father. I went through the same thing with my mom. I'll keep him in my prayers :hug:


----------



## readyORnot

ksp, I'm so sorry about your news :hugs:


----------



## shterr612

KSP-- Sorry to hear about what is going on. Big hugs!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi everyone I've been gone for a while, it's just been one thing after another, but I'm back. And I've been taking H&C everyday without missing even once. AF is due on Tuesday and I'm really scared that the witch is gonna show up. But my mom had a dream that i was pregnant and every other time she has had a dream that someone was pregnant it has been true. So heres hoping it keeps up FX!!


----------



## haj624

KSP I'm so sorry hun!!:hugs:


----------



## haj624

Does it help if dh takes honey?


----------



## readyORnot

haj624 said:


> Does it help if dh takes honey?

honey and cinnamon is reported to help with male fertility as well as female.


----------



## shterr612

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi everyone I've been gone for a while, it's just been one thing after another, but I'm back. And I've been taking H&C everyday without missing even once. AF is due on Tuesday and I'm really scared that the witch is gonna show up. But my mom had a dream that i was pregnant and every other time she has had a dream that someone was pregnant it has been true. So heres hoping it keeps up FX!!

Oh, I hope she is right! Fx'd for you!


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: ksp. News like that is never easy to hear, but we're with you all the way. I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers.

I had loads of watery CM starting around CD11, but I didn't ov until CD16. But I definitely would start BDing now. You don't want to miss the egg. BD! BD! BD! :)


----------



## DBZ34

AFM: Temp rise at 11DPO! I'm so excited. It's the highest temp I've had at this point in my cycle ever. AF is due in a couple of days, but I don't feel like I usually do right before AF, other than a couple of cramps that remind me of AF cramps, but not as strong. My bbs haven't changed to their pre-AF consistency either. But I do feel like I'm coming down with a cold or something. Runny nose, sneezing, etc. Part of me wonders if I am coming down with something and that's why my temp is elevated...but the other part of me is hoping that I'm going to get some good news when I test tomorrow. Fx...


----------



## JenniferAnn

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi everyone I've been gone for a while, it's just been one thing after another, but I'm back. And I've been taking H&C everyday without missing even once. AF is due on Tuesday and I'm really scared that the witch is gonna show up. But my mom had a dream that i was pregnant and every other time she has had a dream that someone was pregnant it has been true. So heres hoping it keeps up FX!!

I hope shes right too!! :)


----------



## readyORnot

DBZ34, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## greenpear

DBZ34 - good luck hun! This sounds promising :D


----------



## greenpear

ksp said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been absence for more than week. I had some bad news....my dad has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. Has been a shock since he has been in great health. Trying not to stress and worry as I really want to continue TTC'ing, in hope that my dad can get to see if grandchild before anything happens.
> 
> I am on day 10 and I have been having loads of Watery CF for the past 3 days. This is very early and didn't think that was possible....anyone else had that? I have been having H & C religiously for the past 2 weeks, I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
> 
> x


Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I want to wish you all the best and to be able to get through this difficult time and hopefully have a baby soon so that your dad may hold him/her in his arms :hugs: :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls afm just waiting to ovulate we have put are decorations up woopp getting all christmassy hehehe were having bacon and potatoes for tea yum yum x x


----------



## deafgal01

ksp- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry to hear about your father being diagnosed with terminal cancer. That's never easy news to take in- hope you can give him a grandbaby before anything happens.


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi girls

Sorry I have been absent... morning sickness and a bad cold struck me down:cry:... to be honest looking at the computer screen makes me feel ill too lol! Going to try and read down from where I last posted over tonight to catch up. Hope you are all still enjoying your honey and cinnamon... I have had to stop the honey for a while... but I still beleive h&c helped get my BFP. Goodluck to you all.

Hello to all newbies and :hugs: to all


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Yesterday i was so busy i almost forgot to take my h&c again lol. I made sure i took it bright and early before i had the potential to forget again.

I tested this morning at 12dpo and got a BFN...2 more days until AF is supposed to arrive. We shall see what happens


----------



## shterr612

Wannabeam said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry I have been absent... morning sickness and a bad cold struck me down:cry:... to be honest looking at the computer screen makes me feel ill too lol! Going to try and read down from where I last posted over tonight to catch up. Hope you are all still enjoying your honey and cinnamon... I have had to stop the honey for a while... but I still beleive h&c helped get my BFP. Goodluck to you all.
> 
> Hello to all newbies and :hugs: to all

Hey lady! Welcome better! I hope you feel better soon! :)


----------



## shterr612

Mrs.Resa said:


> Yesterday i was so busy i almost forgot to take my h&c again lol. I made sure i took it bright and early before i had the potential to forget again.
> 
> I tested this morning at 12dpo and got a BFN...2 more days until AF is supposed to arrive. We shall see what happens

Good luck! Fx'd you just Od a little later than normal! Hugs!!


----------



## ksp

JenniferAnn said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I have been absence for more than week. I had some bad news....my dad has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. Has been a shock since he has been in great health. Trying not to stress and worry as I really want to continue TTC'ing, in hope that my dad can get to see if grandchild before anything happens.
> 
> I am on day 10 and I have been having loads of Watery CF for the past 3 days. This is very early and didn't think that was possible....anyone else had that? I have been having H & C religiously for the past 2 weeks, I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
> 
> x
> 
> Im so sorry about your father, i read what you wrote how he is has been in good health and it was a shock, i went through the same thing, my father was FINE, NORMAL, he at 55 turning 56 started to forget stuff turned out he had brain cancer, 2 months later we lost him :( it was and still is a nightmare and a shock to life in every way. sending prayers your way and if you need someone to talk to you can talk to me. again im so very sorry. as for your watery cm that sounds very good :) thats how i was then i got a positive on the opk tests on cd 12. Good LuckClick to expand...


Thank you! Really appreciate everyone's support. So sorry to hear about your father, it is always surreal when it happens so suddenly. I think I am in denial, I guess there will be lots of emotional states I will go through. Taking my father on holiday next week. Thought as he is in good health he would like it.

Yep still having watery cm so defo be seducing my other half tonight! Negative OPK today but got my fingers crossed x


----------



## lucylou7

ksp said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been absence for more than week. I had some bad news....my dad has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. Has been a shock since he has been in great health. Trying not to stress and worry as I really want to continue TTC'ing, in hope that my dad can get to see if grandchild before anything happens.
> 
> I am on day 10 and I have been having loads of Watery CF for the past 3 days. This is very early and didn't think that was possible....anyone else had that? I have been having H & C religiously for the past 2 weeks, I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
> 
> x

ksp - im so sorry to hear about your news my thoughts are with you and your family hun x


----------



## haj624

AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?

when i was on clomid i was sooooooooo bloated, gassy, constipated, lower back pains, bad bad cramps, ovary pains, acne.. ughhh it sucked.. what dose are you on now?


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?
> 
> when i was on clomid i was sooooooooo bloated, gassy, constipated, lower back pains, bad bad cramps, ovary pains, acne.. ughhh it sucked.. what dose are you on now?Click to expand...

im on 50mg days 3-7-2nd cycle
are you not on it anymore?


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?
> 
> when i was on clomid i was sooooooooo bloated, gassy, constipated, lower back pains, bad bad cramps, ovary pains, acne.. ughhh it sucked.. what dose are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> im on 50mg days 3-7-2nd cycle
> are you not on it anymore?Click to expand...


why didnt they up you to 100mg? are you 100% sure you are Oing on 50 cause i wasnt at all. I am not taking it anymore, i hated all the side effects and it always screwed with my head cause it makes you think your preg. I was on it for 3 months and im giving it a break. I go to my gyno in dec. so ill talk to her then about things if still no positive yet.


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?
> 
> when i was on clomid i was sooooooooo bloated, gassy, constipated, lower back pains, bad bad cramps, ovary pains, acne.. ughhh it sucked.. what dose are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> im on 50mg days 3-7-2nd cycle
> are you not on it anymore?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why didnt they up you to 100mg? are you 100% sure you are Oing on 50 cause i wasnt at all. I am not taking it anymore, i hated all the side effects and it always screwed with my head cause it makes you think your preg. I was on it for 3 months and im giving it a break. I go to my gyno in dec. so ill talk to her then about things if still no positive yet.Click to expand...

Ok, question here...if you have mature follicles when you go for your follicle check does that mean you're ovulating. I don't know why they didn't up it. The first time i took it, he said that dosage was working, but we didnt do anything but a follicle check...thats why i asked the question above. He never mentioned upping the dosage but if i dont get a bfp this cycle I'm going to ask about it. i know what you mean about the side effects. i was 100% sure i was pregnant last month...not to mention 6 days late


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?
> 
> when i was on clomid i was sooooooooo bloated, gassy, constipated, lower back pains, bad bad cramps, ovary pains, acne.. ughhh it sucked.. what dose are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> im on 50mg days 3-7-2nd cycle
> are you not on it anymore?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why didnt they up you to 100mg? are you 100% sure you are Oing on 50 cause i wasnt at all. I am not taking it anymore, i hated all the side effects and it always screwed with my head cause it makes you think your preg. I was on it for 3 months and im giving it a break. I go to my gyno in dec. so ill talk to her then about things if still no positive yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, question here...if you have mature follicles when you go for your follicle check does that mean you're ovulating. I don't know why they didn't up it. The first time i took it, he said that dosage was working, but we didnt do anything but a follicle check...thats why i asked the question above. He never mentioned upping the dosage but if i dont get a bfp this cycle I'm going to ask about it. i know what you mean about the side effects. i was 100% sure i was pregnant last month...not to mention 6 days lateClick to expand...

From my understanding you can have mature follicles and they not release the egg, so you can not ovulate. I heard having mature follicles is great, but no proof you Oed (i could be wrong but thats what i was told) The dr. should do a blood test to see if you oed i think they do this on cd21 i had that once. My dr. upped my dose cause i never got a positive opk with 50mg so i went to 100mg then i had an ultrasound for a cyst and it showed follicles but i dont know if i Oed, so we did 100 for another cycle and i did get positive opk's that time. I would def try 100mg if it doesnt work this cycle. or switch meds i heard theres some better ones that arent so bad with side effects.


----------



## Mattsgirl

AAAAHHHHH I can't take this waiting. AF is due tomorrow and i can't help but feel that she is gonna show up. The only symptoms that i have are twinges and bloating since 7dpo. I'm scared that all this waiting is gonna be for nothing just like the last 7 months.


----------



## readyORnot

Mattsgirl said:


> AAAAHHHHH I can't take this waiting. AF is due tomorrow and i can't help but feel that she is gonna show up. The only symptoms that i have are twinges and bloating since 7dpo. I'm scared that all this waiting is gonna be for nothing just like the last 7 months.

twinges and bloating are good signs, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## greenpear

Good luck Mattsgirl!!!!! Sending you lots of my :dust:


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?
> 
> when i was on clomid i was sooooooooo bloated, gassy, constipated, lower back pains, bad bad cramps, ovary pains, acne.. ughhh it sucked.. what dose are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> im on 50mg days 3-7-2nd cycle
> are you not on it anymore?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why didnt they up you to 100mg? are you 100% sure you are Oing on 50 cause i wasnt at all. I am not taking it anymore, i hated all the side effects and it always screwed with my head cause it makes you think your preg. I was on it for 3 months and im giving it a break. I go to my gyno in dec. so ill talk to her then about things if still no positive yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, question here...if you have mature follicles when you go for your follicle check does that mean you're ovulating. I don't know why they didn't up it. The first time i took it, he said that dosage was working, but we didnt do anything but a follicle check...thats why i asked the question above. He never mentioned upping the dosage but if i dont get a bfp this cycle I'm going to ask about it. i know what you mean about the side effects. i was 100% sure i was pregnant last month...not to mention 6 days lateClick to expand...
> 
> From my understanding you can have mature follicles and they not release the egg, so you can not ovulate. I heard having mature follicles is great, but no proof you Oed (i could be wrong but thats what i was told) The dr. should do a blood test to see if you oed i think they do this on cd21 i had that once. My dr. upped my dose cause i never got a positive opk with 50mg so i went to 100mg then i had an ultrasound for a cyst and it showed follicles but i dont know if i Oed, so we did 100 for another cycle and i did get positive opk's that time. I would def try 100mg if it doesnt work this cycle. or switch meds i heard theres some better ones that arent so bad with side effects.Click to expand...

Eeek! You're making me nervous im not even ovulating now :(


----------



## ksp

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?
> 
> when i was on clomid i was sooooooooo bloated, gassy, constipated, lower back pains, bad bad cramps, ovary pains, acne.. ughhh it sucked.. what dose are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> im on 50mg days 3-7-2nd cycle
> are you not on it anymore?Click to expand...
> 
> why didnt they up you to 100mg? are you 100% sure you are Oing on 50 cause i wasnt at all. I am not taking it anymore, i hated all the side effects and it always screwed with my head cause it makes you think your preg. I was on it for 3 months and im giving it a break. I go to my gyno in dec. so ill talk to her then about things if still no positive yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, question here...if you have mature follicles when you go for your follicle check does that mean you're ovulating. I don't know why they didn't up it. The first time i took it, he said that dosage was working, but we didnt do anything but a follicle check...thats why i asked the question above. He never mentioned upping the dosage but if i dont get a bfp this cycle I'm going to ask about it. i know what you mean about the side effects. i was 100% sure i was pregnant last month...not to mention 6 days lateClick to expand...
> 
> From my understanding you can have mature follicles and they not release the egg, so you can not ovulate. I heard having mature follicles is great, but no proof you Oed (i could be wrong but thats what i was told) The dr. should do a blood test to see if you oed i think they do this on cd21 i had that once. My dr. upped my dose cause i never got a positive opk with 50mg so i went to 100mg then i had an ultrasound for a cyst and it showed follicles but i dont know if i Oed, so we did 100 for another cycle and i did get positive opk's that time. I would def try 100mg if it doesnt work this cycle. or switch meds i heard theres some better ones that arent so bad with side effects.Click to expand...
> 
> Eeek! You're making me nervous im not even ovulating now :(Click to expand...

Are you having day 21 blood tests? The blood test should confirm if you are ovulating on not, but to be honest some people ovulate after day 21. Also, if you ovulate your temperature will rise. Are you temping?


----------



## haj624

ksp said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?
> 
> when i was on clomid i was sooooooooo bloated, gassy, constipated, lower back pains, bad bad cramps, ovary pains, acne.. ughhh it sucked.. what dose are you on now?Click to expand...
> 
> im on 50mg days 3-7-2nd cycle
> are you not on it anymore?Click to expand...
> 
> why didnt they up you to 100mg? are you 100% sure you are Oing on 50 cause i wasnt at all. I am not taking it anymore, i hated all the side effects and it always screwed with my head cause it makes you think your preg. I was on it for 3 months and im giving it a break. I go to my gyno in dec. so ill talk to her then about things if still no positive yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, question here...if you have mature follicles when you go for your follicle check does that mean you're ovulating. I don't know why they didn't up it. The first time i took it, he said that dosage was working, but we didnt do anything but a follicle check...thats why i asked the question above. He never mentioned upping the dosage but if i dont get a bfp this cycle I'm going to ask about it. i know what you mean about the side effects. i was 100% sure i was pregnant last month...not to mention 6 days lateClick to expand...
> 
> From my understanding you can have mature follicles and they not release the egg, so you can not ovulate. I heard having mature follicles is great, but no proof you Oed (i could be wrong but thats what i was told) The dr. should do a blood test to see if you oed i think they do this on cd21 i had that once. My dr. upped my dose cause i never got a positive opk with 50mg so i went to 100mg then i had an ultrasound for a cyst and it showed follicles but i dont know if i Oed, so we did 100 for another cycle and i did get positive opk's that time. I would def try 100mg if it doesnt work this cycle. or switch meds i heard theres some better ones that arent so bad with side effects.Click to expand...
> 
> Eeek! You're making me nervous im not even ovulating now :(Click to expand...
> 
> Are you having day 21 blood tests? The blood test should confirm if you are ovulating on not, but to be honest some people ovulate after day 21. Also, if you ovulate your temperature will rise. Are you temping?Click to expand...

No I'm not having any blood test. I just started temping this month but I think I messed it up a little


----------



## Stacey_Ann

I'm doing well this cycle- taking my H&C religiously (took it on holiday too lol), started CB ovulation tests on CD10, today (CD14) and got a lovely smiley face so I was straight back to bed with DH lol! 

Fingers X'd xx


----------



## lucylou7

haj624 said:


> AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid? Did anyone have symptoms like this around this time and got a :bfp:?

Hey hun, i have to agree with Jennifer, i was on 50g days 3 - 7 and had the same symptoms, i too have come off Clomid as it was playing with my mind as i was thinking i was PG and wasn't 

I already ovulate on my own they prescribed me clomind just to try to nudge things along, but didn't work for me and i decided not to take any more. 

Lots of :dust: for you x


----------



## Bug222

Good luck MattsGirl!


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624- aww im sorry, it is better to know though.. what are your temps saying? and you can ask your doctor to up your dose and do blood tests, or switch meds if you need to go another cycle.


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624- aww im sorry, it is better to know though.. what are your temps saying? and you can ask your doctor to up your dose and do blood tests, or switch meds if you need to go another cycle.

No, I know. I guess its too late for this cycle but I'm going to go to the doctor before I start my next one. I just started temping this month but i think i messed it up a little so its not really accurate :(


----------



## shterr612

I have a good feeling about this month ladies! Can't wait to see everyone's BFPs!!


----------



## greenpear

Whoa Sterr I was looking for a kitten and instead saw you on your avatar :rofl: Wow you look beautiful and such a beautiful dress :D did you recently get married?


----------



## greenpear

ahem I meant to say bouquet :blush: - you can't really see the dress but I bet it was beautiful too...


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> haj624- aww im sorry, it is better to know though.. what are your temps saying? and you can ask your doctor to up your dose and do blood tests, or switch meds if you need to go another cycle.
> 
> No, I know. I guess its too late for this cycle but I'm going to go to the doctor before I start my next one. I just started temping this month but i think i messed it up a little so its not really accurate :(Click to expand...

well you never know you still have a shot for this cycle until AF arrives :) and it took me up until this month 6 months of trying to get the hang of temping lol im a slow learner haha!!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out this cycle. :( But I'm going to keep up the H&C during the months that we're taking off so I can be ready when we get back to TTC in February. Good luck ladies! I'm sticking around so I don't miss any BFPs. I know they're right around the corner. :)


----------



## Bug222

DBZ34 said:


> I'm out this cycle. :( But I'm going to keep up the H&C during the months that we're taking off so I can be ready when we get back to TTC in February. Good luck ladies! I'm sticking around so I don't miss any BFPs. I know they're right around the corner. :)

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I'm out for this cycle also. AF arrived last night:nope: I still have hope that H&C will work


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> haj624- aww im sorry, it is better to know though.. what are your temps saying? and you can ask your doctor to up your dose and do blood tests, or switch meds if you need to go another cycle.
> 
> No, I know. I guess its too late for this cycle but I'm going to go to the doctor before I start my next one. I just started temping this month but i think i messed it up a little so its not really accurate :(Click to expand...
> 
> well you never know you still have a shot for this cycle until AF arrives :) and it took me up until this month 6 months of trying to get the hang of temping lol im a slow learner haha!!Click to expand...

That's true. Haha don't worry me too!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> haj624- aww im sorry, it is better to know though.. what are your temps saying? and you can ask your doctor to up your dose and do blood tests, or switch meds if you need to go another cycle.
> 
> No, I know. I guess its too late for this cycle but I'm going to go to the doctor before I start my next one. I just started temping this month but i think i messed it up a little so its not really accurate :(Click to expand...
> 
> well you never know you still have a shot for this cycle until AF arrives :) and it took me up until this month 6 months of trying to get the hang of temping lol im a slow learner haha!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Haha don't worry me too!!Click to expand...

hahah ya know what finally made me understand the whole temping thing.. reading the book "taking charge of your fertility" once i read it and saw examples i was like OHHHH thats how you read them and thats how its done LOL!!


----------



## shterr612

greenpear said:


> Whoa Sterr I was looking for a kitten and instead saw you on your avatar :rofl: Wow you look beautiful and such a beautiful dress :D did you recently get married?

Haha!! Thanks lady, that's sweet! We just celebrated 2 years June 12th! :) that was one of my favorite pics... To bad we cant look like our wedding day selves every day, right? :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I want to join!!!! Well, when we start TTC in April, I am going to start getting used to taking the honey and cinnamon and slacking on the coffee. I am slowly coming off coffee :coffee: , my goal is to be completely switched to cinnamon tea by January 1st! That is going to be the hard part ](*,), I am caffeine addict! I am already taking folic acid and prenatal vitamins. I will have a tubal reversal in February and will be free to TTC in April!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## shterr612

GalvanBaby said:


> I want to join!!!! Well, when we start TTC in April, I am going to start getting used to taking the honey and cinnamon and slacking on the coffee. I am slowly coming off coffee :coffee: , my goal is to be completely switched to cinnamon tea by January 1st! That is going to be the hard part ](*,), I am caffeine addict! I am already taking folic acid and prenatal vitamins. I will have a tubal reversal in February and will be free to TTC in April!!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!

Welcome!! Good luck to you! I bet the time will just fly! :)


----------



## Bug222

Welcome GalvanBaby!!!!!


----------



## ksp

Welcome GalvanBaby!!

Ladies, I am so fustrated! I have had watery CM for the past 4 days and then today I had EWCM, but no positive OPK! I am on CD13 and I just want a positive OPK to confirm I will be ovulating. I guess I am scared that since I didn't ovulate last cycle I won't this cycle. Did any of experience negative OPK and still ovulate?

By the way, I am taking my honey and cinnamon everyday in the my cereal. It is so YUM!


----------



## JenniferAnn

ksp said:


> Welcome GalvanBaby!!
> 
> Ladies, I am so fustrated! I have had watery CM for the past 4 days and then today I had EWCM, but no positive OPK! I am on CD13 and I just want a positive OPK to confirm I will be ovulating. I guess I am scared that since I didn't ovulate last cycle I won't this cycle. Did any of experience negative OPK and still ovulate?
> 
> By the way, I am taking my honey and cinnamon everyday in the my cereal. It is so YUM!

what time of day are you testing? I did 2 opk's a day one around 12pm and one around 7:30pm. You might get a positive in a day or so!!


----------



## ksp

JenniferAnn said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Welcome GalvanBaby!!
> 
> Ladies, I am so fustrated! I have had watery CM for the past 4 days and then today I had EWCM, but no positive OPK! I am on CD13 and I just want a positive OPK to confirm I will be ovulating. I guess I am scared that since I didn't ovulate last cycle I won't this cycle. Did any of experience negative OPK and still ovulate?
> 
> By the way, I am taking my honey and cinnamon everyday in the my cereal. It is so YUM!
> 
> what time of day are you testing? I did 2 opk's a day one around 12pm and one around 7:30pm. You might get a positive in a day or so!!Click to expand...

I have been testing everyday between 6-8pm. I will try doing it twice tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## JenniferAnn

ksp said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Welcome GalvanBaby!!
> 
> Ladies, I am so fustrated! I have had watery CM for the past 4 days and then today I had EWCM, but no positive OPK! I am on CD13 and I just want a positive OPK to confirm I will be ovulating. I guess I am scared that since I didn't ovulate last cycle I won't this cycle. Did any of experience negative OPK and still ovulate?
> 
> By the way, I am taking my honey and cinnamon everyday in the my cereal. It is so YUM!
> 
> what time of day are you testing? I did 2 opk's a day one around 12pm and one around 7:30pm. You might get a positive in a day or so!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been testing everyday between 6-8pm. I will try doing it twice tomorrow. Thanks!Click to expand...

BD as much as you can to be safe :)


----------



## Stinas

shterr612 said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Whoa Sterr I was looking for a kitten and instead saw you on your avatar :rofl: Wow you look beautiful and such a beautiful dress :D did you recently get married?
> 
> Haha!! Thanks lady, that's sweet! We just celebrated 2 years June 12th! :) that was one of my favorite pics... *To bad we cant look like our wedding day selves every day, right?* :)Click to expand...

I second that!!!
Congrats!!! I am a little behind you...I will be married 2 years April 25. Time flies!

I got my smiley OPK today!!! :happydance: Lets just see if temps will confirm it within the next few days! :sex::sex:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Stinas said:


> shterr612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Whoa Sterr I was looking for a kitten and instead saw you on your avatar :rofl: Wow you look beautiful and such a beautiful dress :D did you recently get married?
> 
> Haha!! Thanks lady, that's sweet! We just celebrated 2 years June 12th! :) that was one of my favorite pics... *To bad we cant look like our wedding day selves every day, right?* :)Click to expand...
> 
> I second that!!!
> Congrats!!! I am a little behind you...I will be married 2 years April 25. Time flies!
> 
> I got my smiley OPK today!!! :happydance: Lets just see if temps will confirm it within the next few days! :sex::sex:Click to expand...

YEAAHH!! good luck!!


----------



## greenpear

shterr612 said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Whoa Sterr I was looking for a kitten and instead saw you on your avatar :rofl: Wow you look beautiful and such a beautiful dress :D did you recently get married?
> 
> Haha!! Thanks lady, that's sweet! We just celebrated 2 years June 12th! :) that was one of my favorite pics... To bad we cant look like our wedding day selves every day, right? :)Click to expand...

Aww how nice! We've been married for 1.5 years almost...got married in August of 2010 - feels like yesterday...time sure flies!


----------



## haj624

Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?

10-96.8
11-97.18
12-97.33
13-forgot to temp 
14-97.33
15-97.33
16-97.6
17-97.58
18-97.58
19-97.58


At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!

I think that if the 97's are your high point, then i say day 16 was your highest at 97.6 so in my opinion i dont think you Oed on day 12 i think you Oed on day 14 or 15.


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!
> 
> I think that if the 97's are your high point, then i say day 16 was your highest at 97.6 so in my opinion i dont think you Oed on day 12 i think you Oed on day 14 or 15.Click to expand...

I only say I o the 12th bc when I went to the dr for my follicle check on cd10 he said to go home and bd bc I was going to o anytime now and I thought your temp went up when you ovulated. I told you I'm terrible and new at temping


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!
> 
> I think that if the 97's are your high point, then i say day 16 was your highest at 97.6 so in my opinion i dont think you Oed on day 12 i think you Oed on day 14 or 15.Click to expand...
> 
> I only say I o the 12th bc when I went to the dr for my follicle check on cd10 he said to go home and bd bc I was going to o anytime now and I thought your temp went up when you ovulated. I told you I'm terrible and new at tempingClick to expand...

I replied on another thread too, but Fertility Friend thinks you ovulated on CD15 too. :) And your temp does go up when you ovulate, but it has to rise by at least .3 degrees and stay up for three consecutive days. So the rise at CD12 wasn't large enough for ov.


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!
> 
> I think that if the 97's are your high point, then i say day 16 was your highest at 97.6 so in my opinion i dont think you Oed on day 12 i think you Oed on day 14 or 15.Click to expand...
> 
> I only say I o the 12th bc when I went to the dr for my follicle check on cd10 he said to go home and bd bc I was going to o anytime now and I thought your temp went up when you ovulated. I told you I'm terrible and new at tempingClick to expand...
> 
> I replied on another thread too, but Fertility Friend thinks you ovulated on CD15 too. :) And your temp does go up when you ovulate, but it has to rise by at least .3 degrees and stay up for three consecutive days. So the rise at CD12 wasn't large enough for ov.Click to expand...

Haha ok I guess I'll go with the 15th. Dh and I bd on cd10, 12,13, 15, 18 so hopefully that was enough. I just worry bc we didn't bd the 16 or 17


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!
> 
> I think that if the 97's are your high point, then i say day 16 was your highest at 97.6 so in my opinion i dont think you Oed on day 12 i think you Oed on day 14 or 15.Click to expand...
> 
> I only say I o the 12th bc when I went to the dr for my follicle check on cd10 he said to go home and bd bc I was going to o anytime now and I thought your temp went up when you ovulated. I told you I'm terrible and new at tempingClick to expand...
> 
> I replied on another thread too, but Fertility Friend thinks you ovulated on CD15 too. :) And your temp does go up when you ovulate, but it has to rise by at least .3 degrees and stay up for three consecutive days. So the rise at CD12 wasn't large enough for ov.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha ok I guess I'll go with the 15th. Dh and I bd on cd10, 12,13, 15, 18 so hopefully that was enough. I just worry bc we didn't bd the 16 or 17Click to expand...

DBZ34 is right it has to rise by at least .3 and stay up. I think you BD on all the right days :)


----------



## readyORnot

if you ovulated cd15 i wouldn't worry because the egg is only around for 24 hours anyway. Sperm can survive for 4-7 days so as long as you BD before ov you should be covered.


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies!! I hope so!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to all of us do any of you girls take 2 spoonfuls i have heard one in a morning and one at tea time i have just been taking the one so dont no if to take the two x x x


----------



## Wabblit

:wave: hi ladies. I'm back and OVULATING!!!!


----------



## shterr612

Wabblit said:


> :wave: hi ladies. I'm back and OVULATING!!!!



Yay!!! Welcome back lady!!!


----------



## shterr612

Ok pregnant ladies... Question... What symptoms were you feeling around days 5-8 DPO the month you got your BFP? I have had ZIP for symptoms, not that I'm paying much attention... HAH! But all of a sudden today I am feeling a little weird. Trying not to obsess, just wanted to see what you felt the week or so before your BFPs.


----------



## haj624

Can you use a regular thermometer to do your bbt?


----------



## DBZ34

Yes, you can temp with a regular thermometer. It's just less precise. And your temps might seem like they're the same a lot more of the time because you aren't seeing the smaller changes, but i don't think it makes a huge huge difference. But, having a BBT is probably better....


----------



## readyORnot

shterr612 said:


> Ok pregnant ladies... Question... What symptoms were you feeling around days 5-8 DPO the month you got your BFP? I have had ZIP for symptoms, not that I'm paying much attention... HAH! But all of a sudden today I am feeling a little weird. Trying not to obsess, just wanted to see what you felt the week or so before your BFPs.


I didn't have any symptoms that early! Other than bloating. At least none that I noticed. Based on my estimated ovulation date I didn't notice symptoms until about 14DPO! But then again i didn't test until about 23DPO.

(By the way according to my revised dates which takes into account my estimated ov date i'm actually 4-5 days further along than my ticker suggests)


----------



## greenpear

shterr612 said:


> Ok pregnant ladies... Question... What symptoms were you feeling around days 5-8 DPO the month you got your BFP? I have had ZIP for symptoms, not that I'm paying much attention... HAH! But all of a sudden today I am feeling a little weird. Trying not to obsess, just wanted to see what you felt the week or so before your BFPs.

I had typical 2ww - nothing for a while, then bigger boobs (but not sore like usually are), tired, hungry - but that was all the same except for boobs they didn't hurt and usually they do. Close to the day I got bfp the only thing different was lower back ache - usually I don't get that, but I did 2 days before I got my bfp which was at 12 dpo (same thing happened last time as well, no symptoms except painless big boobs and back ache). Really, didn't get any actual symptoms till 5.5 weeks, when I started to feel nauseous and tired.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies, i hope you are all well. I completely forgot to take my H&C yesterday which i find kind of funny since i'm sick and you'd think i would've at LEAST thought about honey when i was drinking tea right? Yeeeaaah, no didn't happen. I was sure to take it today though lol.


----------



## greenpear

Aww get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday afm just waiting to ovulate think i will over the weekend taking it twice in a morning and at tea time x x x


----------



## greenpear

Good luck caz and bob! Hope you catch that eggie! :dust:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Today I feel poo, have done for the last few days- I'm hungry, then not hungry, feel sick then feel fine, headache then no headache- argh! 

Xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Stacey I totally hear ya- same with me over here. :dohh: oh well hopefully you and I get our bfp...


----------



## caz & bob

fx we all get are :bfp:s this month x x x


----------



## Wabblit

Caz & bob. Good luck. Looks like you might Ov close to me. Fx we both get positives in our Christmas stockings!!! Xxx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

FX'd  xxxx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Guys, 

Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....


----------



## caz & bob

that would be brill hun woopp aw lucy sorry hun fx next time x x x


----------



## Wabblit

Hi lucylou. Hey sorry to hear that but do rant away. It's important to get it off your chest. And it's totally natural to feel disheartened. Ive been trying since April and decided to see docs last week just to make positive steps in case my body needs a little help? Like you all my friends are popping babies like peas, it makes you want them even more but try to stay positive as it will happen and you'll look back with your baby in your arms and realise it was all worth the wait. Big hugs from me x


----------



## lucylou7

Wabblit said:


> Hi lucylou. Hey sorry to hear that but do rant away. It's important to get it off your chest. And it's totally natural to feel disheartened. Ive been trying since April and decided to see docs last week just to make positive steps in case my body needs a little help? Like you all my friends are popping babies like peas, it makes you want them even more but try to stay positive as it will happen and you'll look back with your baby in your arms and realise it was all worth the wait. Big hugs from me x

Hey Wabblit, thankyou... Big hugs to you too! :hugs: I just find it hard when AF comes to pick myself back up i know i will and i have to stay positive its just hard some times... I will now focus on count down to ovulation i just hope it happens soon ... I hope every thing went ok at the doctors for you thanks again x Lucy


----------



## Wabblit

lucylou7 said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> Hi lucylou. Hey sorry to hear that but do rant away. It's important to get it off your chest. And it's totally natural to feel disheartened. Ive been trying since April and decided to see docs last week just to make positive steps in case my body needs a little help? Like you all my friends are popping babies like peas, it makes you want them even more but try to stay positive as it will happen and you'll look back with your baby in your arms and realise it was all worth the wait. Big hugs from me x
> 
> Hey Wabblit, thankyou... Big hugs to you too! :hugs: I just find it hard when AF comes to pick myself back up i know i will and i have to stay positive its just hard some times... I will now focus on count down to ovulation i just hope it happens soon ... I hope every thing went ok at the doctors for you thanks again x LucyClick to expand...

That's the spirit. At least you can now focus on your next cycle and get everything lined up for Ov rather than hanging on to hope and waiting getting your hopes up. Yes docs was ok, he's booked me in for blood tests to confirm I'm Ov and OH has to do a spermy sample which he is dreading lol!

Have a lovely weekend and keep your chin up or come back from a good ole moan if you ever need to :hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

lucylou7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....

aww im so sorry, i know its a horrible feeling when AF arrives, it just sucks so much. I wish it was easier for all of us.


----------



## lucylou7

Wabblit said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> Hi lucylou. Hey sorry to hear that but do rant away. It's important to get it off your chest. And it's totally natural to feel disheartened. Ive been trying since April and decided to see docs last week just to make positive steps in case my body needs a little help? Like you all my friends are popping babies like peas, it makes you want them even more but try to stay positive as it will happen and you'll look back with your baby in your arms and realise it was all worth the wait. Big hugs from me x
> 
> Hey Wabblit, thankyou... Big hugs to you too! :hugs: I just find it hard when AF comes to pick myself back up i know i will and i have to stay positive its just hard some times... I will now focus on count down to ovulation i just hope it happens soon ... I hope every thing went ok at the doctors for you thanks again x LucyClick to expand...
> 
> That's the spirit. At least you can now focus on your next cycle and get everything lined up for Ov rather than hanging on to hope and waiting getting your hopes up. Yes docs was ok, he's booked me in for blood tests to confirm I'm Ov and OH has to do a spermy sample which he is dreading lol!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend and keep your chin up or come back from a good ole moan if you ever need to :hugs:Click to expand...

What are men like ! ha my OH was the same did not want to do it until he had too! men ha 

You too enjoy your weekend and thanks


----------



## lucylou7

JenniferAnn said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....
> 
> aww im so sorry, i know its a horrible feeling when AF arrives, it just sucks so much. I wish it was easier for all of us.Click to expand...

I know its just really hard as every month i think we all think is this the month and i try to never get my hopes up to much but still gutted when AF arrives.. I just hope it will happy and soon... Hope you are ok


----------



## JenniferAnn

lucylou7 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....
> 
> aww im so sorry, i know its a horrible feeling when AF arrives, it just sucks so much. I wish it was easier for all of us.Click to expand...
> 
> I know its just really hard as every month i think we all think is this the month and i try to never get my hopes up to much but still gutted when AF arrives.. I just hope it will happy and soon... Hope you are okClick to expand...

i know every month i try to prepare myself for AF but theres time i think this is gonna be the month to only get let down when AF shows up... Im on cd24 so far and no symptoms and i usually get pms symptoms around cd17 so im hoping this is a great sign, but again i dont wanna be let down next week!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Boo Lucy... That's never fun to deal with. I know what you mean though. Last month was a lil hard on me when I realized that this coming month is going to be one year since I started trying. :shrug: Still trying if that tells ya anything (not even a bfp in all that time). Fingers crossed you get your bfp this coming cycle!


----------



## lucylou7

JenniferAnn said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....
> 
> aww im so sorry, i know its a horrible feeling when AF arrives, it just sucks so much. I wish it was easier for all of us.Click to expand...
> 
> I know its just really hard as every month i think we all think is this the month and i try to never get my hopes up to much but still gutted when AF arrives.. I just hope it will happy and soon... Hope you are okClick to expand...
> 
> i know every month i try to prepare myself for AF but theres time i think this is gonna be the month to only get let down when AF shows up... Im on cd24 so far and no symptoms and i usually get pms symptoms around cd17 so im hoping this is a great sign, but again i dont wanna be let down next week!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you hun! Do you know if you are meant to take H&C every day or just leading up to O? 

hope you have a nice weekend x


----------



## JenniferAnn

lucylou7 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....
> 
> aww im so sorry, i know its a horrible feeling when AF arrives, it just sucks so much. I wish it was easier for all of us.Click to expand...
> 
> I know its just really hard as every month i think we all think is this the month and i try to never get my hopes up to much but still gutted when AF arrives.. I just hope it will happy and soon... Hope you are okClick to expand...
> 
> i know every month i try to prepare myself for AF but theres time i think this is gonna be the month to only get let down when AF shows up... Im on cd24 so far and no symptoms and i usually get pms symptoms around cd17 so im hoping this is a great sign, but again i dont wanna be let down next week!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hun! Do you know if you are meant to take H&C every day or just leading up to O?
> 
> hope you have a nice weekend xClick to expand...

I dont know about taking it the whole time, i still am taking it just incase AF comes then ill have it in me for next cycle.


----------



## lucylou7

deafgal01 said:


> :hugs: Boo Lucy... That's never fun to deal with. I know what you mean though. Last month was a lil hard on me when I realized that this coming month is going to be one year since I started trying. :shrug: Still trying if that tells ya anything (not even a bfp in all that time). Fingers crossed you get your bfp this coming cycle!

Same here hun, no BFP in our time of TTC, which upsets me a little as i have always had control over what i want to achieve, and now i haven't :-( we will also keep trying i hope to that this is both our months... good luck to you too hun x


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?


----------



## greenpear

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?

I replied to that on December thread, but basically for the past few weeks my boobs have been terribly itchy so I hope it's a good sign for you as well! My mom says it means they are growing :haha:


----------



## ksp

Wabblit said:


> :wave: hi ladies. I'm back and OVULATING!!!!

Woohoo!! Good luck for this cycle!!:thumbup:


----------



## ksp

Hi Ladies,

So I am on day 16 now and I still have not had a positive OPK. No temp rise either but I have loads of EWCM. We are Bding every other day so am hoping I will get a positive OPK soon. Have any of you had this before where you get all the signs but don't get a positive OPK???

I am loving the honey and cinnamon!! Yum Yum


----------



## ksp

haj624 said:


> Can you use a regular thermometer to do your bbt?

I use a regular thermometer and it only measures to 1 decimal place. I think that is fine as you only need to observe a 0.3-0.4 shift for ovulation.


----------



## ksp

lucylou7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....

Hey moan as much as you want. We are all here to support you! Try think positive as much as you can. You have to bear in mind that most couples that do not have problems usually take 1 year to get pregnant. Maybe have some me time to help lift the spirits. I usually go get a massage or have reflexology. Or try getting together with some close friends for lunch/dinner to help you forgot about things. It does wonders to pick me up. My friend that has no issues whatsoever took her 3 years to get pregnant. She was bding nearly everyday! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Wabblit

ksp said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I am on day 16 now and I still have not had a positive OPK. No temp rise either but I have loads of EWCM. We are Bding every other day so am hoping I will get a positive OPK soon. Have any of you had this before where you get all the signs but don't get a positive OPK???
> 
> I am loving the honey and cinnamon!! Yum Yum

You might Ov in a couple of days yet, I tend to get EWCM about 4 days before Ov so you might be getting ready to x


----------



## ksp

Wabblit said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I am on day 16 now and I still have not had a positive OPK. No temp rise either but I have loads of EWCM. We are Bding every other day so am hoping I will get a positive OPK soon. Have any of you had this before where you get all the signs but don't get a positive OPK???
> 
> I am loving the honey and cinnamon!! Yum Yum
> 
> You might Ov in a couple of days yet, I tend to get EWCM about 4 days before Ov so you might be getting ready to xClick to expand...

I hope so! I have been having watering or EWCM for 10 days now...

By the way, how do I get the honey and cinnamon babies tag on my signature? You all have it


----------



## Wabblit

ksp said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I am on day 16 now and I still have not had a positive OPK. No temp rise either but I have loads of EWCM. We are Bding every other day so am hoping I will get a positive OPK soon. Have any of you had this before where you get all the signs but don't get a positive OPK???
> 
> I am loving the honey and cinnamon!! Yum Yum
> 
> You might Ov in a couple of days yet, I tend to get EWCM about 4 days before Ov so you might be getting ready to xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so! I have been having watering or EWCM for 10 days now...
> 
> By the way, how do I get the honey and cinnamon babies tag on my signature? You all have itClick to expand...

The code was posted on an earlier page page 15/16? (that could be so wrong!) but if you go to reply to one of my posts by quote you can see the code and cut and paste it into you footer under settings. Give that a try and you'll be sparkling with the rest of us!!


----------



## Wabblit

Actually don't think will work. I'll see if I can get you the code x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just checking in hope your all well afm think i have ovulated today so sex again tomorrow woopp xx xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

So I'm 4 days late and DH is outta town til tomorrow night and he doesn't want me to test without him. So probably won't test til Monday morning. I really hope I can hold out til then, DH would be so disappointed if I didn't wait for him.


----------



## ksp

Mattsgirl said:


> So I'm 4 days late and DH is outta town til tomorrow night and he doesn't want me to test without him. So probably won't test til Monday morning. I really hope I can hold out til then, DH would be so disappointed if I didn't wait for him.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

GL Mattsgirl!! FXed for you!:dust:


----------



## ksp

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls just checking in hope your all well afm think i have ovulated today so sex again tomorrow woopp xx xx

Woohoo!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Go get the eggy- caz!

Good luck Matts... Hang in there if you can (wait til Monday to test that is).


----------



## shterr612

Well so far my "symptoms" have matched last month's, pretty much to the date. While I'm happy about that because hopefully it means my cycles are normal right off BCP, I'm sad because I think that means I should expect AF instead of the BFP. Sigh. I guess we will just have to wait and see! Man... if I'm already getting this obsessive the first REAL month in to this whole TTC thing, I think I'm going to be in trouble! Hahahaha! Thank goodness for you girls to keep me laughing! Hugs!


----------



## Stinas

Fx mattsgirl!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

shterr612 said:


> Well so far my "symptoms" have matched last month's, pretty much to the date. While I'm happy about that because hopefully it means my cycles are normal right off BCP, I'm sad because I think that means I should expect AF instead of the BFP. Sigh. I guess we will just have to wait and see! Man... if I'm already getting this obsessive the first REAL month in to this whole TTC thing, I think I'm going to be in trouble! Hahahaha! Thank goodness for you girls to keep me laughing! Hugs!

oh it is such an emotional journey!! :hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

mattsgirl said:


> so i'm 4 days late and dh is outta town til tomorrow night and he doesn't want me to test without him. So probably won't test til monday morning. I really hope i can hold out til then, dh would be so disappointed if i didn't wait for him.

good luck!!


----------



## haj624

Good Luck Mattsgirl!

Hey Ladies, my temps went up the past few days. Thurs-97.58 Fri-97.6 and today was 97.9. I'm 6DPO according to fertility friend. So I'm hoping thats a good thing! Just hoping for an implantation dip!! Otherwise my bbs are just itchy and I'm a little gassy today. Still having little pangs here and there in the ovaries and the cervix is still high with the white cm.:dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good Luck Mattsgirl!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thanks everybody for all the support. it's great to have so many people that are going through the same thing and know how nerve wrecking the whole process is. I know eventually we all are gonna get the babies that we so badly want and deserve.


----------



## Stacey_Ann

No symptoms for me so far though I'm having some funky weird dreams! I need to boost my libido as I although it only takes once I don't think we BD enough in general but I don't know where to start...I'm not a shy person but I am when it comes to initiating sex and my drive is quite low- any advice?

Fingers X'd for those testing soon xxx


----------



## Wabblit

I got my crosshairs today so TWW here I come!


----------



## haj624

Alright Question ladies. Woke up this morning and took my temP and it was 98.3 but it was super hot in my apt and I was under the covers. I had went into the bathroom and noticed my cheecks were all red so I thought mb I was just really hot in bed. So I went back into my room and took my temp and it dropped to 98.0. I know your supposed to take your very first temp but is it possible I was just hot. If so, what temp to I use????


----------



## readyORnot

Stacey_Ann said:


> No symptoms for me so far though I'm having some funky weird dreams! I need to boost my libido as I although it only takes once I don't think we BD enough in general but I don't know where to start...I'm not a shy person but I am when it comes to initiating sex and my drive is quite low- any advice?
> 
> Fingers X'd for those testing soon xxx

I don't ever initiate sex because I can't stand being rejected but I do have techniques to make it clear to my husband when I want sex and that always seems to work without me having to actually go as far as actually "initiating". The most obvious one is sexy nightie or underwear, or even dressup! The thing is, wearing sexy lingerie is likely to also make you feel really sexy which will help get you in the mood too!


----------



## haj624

Here's my chart ladies: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php Opinions welcome!!


----------



## DBZ34

haj624 said:


> Here's my chart ladies: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php Opinions welcome!!

The link just takes me to my chart, since it's the index page. Try posting the link to your home page. (If you haven't created one, go to Sharing at the top and then Setup under charting home page).


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my chart ladies: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php Opinions welcome!!
> 
> The link just takes me to my chart, since it's the index page. Try posting the link to your home page. (If you haven't created one, go to Sharing at the top and then Setup under charting home page).Click to expand...

ohh boo!!
where is the sharing option?


----------



## haj624

DBZ34 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my chart ladies: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php Opinions welcome!!
> 
> The link just takes me to my chart, since it's the index page. Try posting the link to your home page. (If you haven't created one, go to Sharing at the top and then Setup under charting home page).Click to expand...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38fe15


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> Good Luck Mattsgirl!
> 
> Hey Ladies, my temps went up the past few days. Thurs-97.58 Fri-97.6 and today was 97.9. I'm 6DPO according to fertility friend. So I'm hoping thats a good thing! Just hoping for an implantation dip!! Otherwise my bbs are just itchy and I'm a little gassy today. Still having little pangs here and there in the ovaries and the cervix is still high with the white cm.:dust:

i read that not everyone gets an implantation dip.


----------



## DBZ34

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Mattsgirl!
> 
> Hey Ladies, my temps went up the past few days. Thurs-97.58 Fri-97.6 and today was 97.9. I'm 6DPO according to fertility friend. So I'm hoping thats a good thing! Just hoping for an implantation dip!! Otherwise my bbs are just itchy and I'm a little gassy today. Still having little pangs here and there in the ovaries and the cervix is still high with the white cm.:dust:
> 
> i read that not everyone gets an implantation dip.Click to expand...

Definitely true. Not everyone gets an implantation dip on their charts, so if you don't get one, don't automatically think you're out. You could still get a BFP without a dip. And sometimes people have implantation dips without actual implantation, so a dip doesn't necessarily = BFP. The overall trend is what counts, so I would look for the dip at the end of your LP that signals AF or the rise in temps that could mean a BFP.... :)


----------



## lucylou7

ksp said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....
> 
> Hey moan as much as you want. We are all here to support you! Try think positive as much as you can. You have to bear in mind that most couples that do not have problems usually take 1 year to get pregnant. Maybe have some me time to help lift the spirits. I usually go get a massage or have reflexology. Or try getting together with some close friends for lunch/dinner to help you forgot about things. It does wonders to pick me up. My friend that has no issues whatsoever took her 3 years to get pregnant. She was bding nearly everyday! Thinking of you xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I know I just hate waiting and feel we are ready and want it sooooooooo bad!!! My OH took me out last night and proposed!! so we are engaged, so that has really cheered me up! focusing on next cycle now! xx


----------



## lucylou7

Mattsgirl said:


> So I'm 4 days late and DH is outta town til tomorrow night and he doesn't want me to test without him. So probably won't test til Monday morning. I really hope I can hold out til then, DH would be so disappointed if I didn't wait for him.

Every thing crossed for you hun! xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey all... Well im now on count down to Ovulation and hope this is the month, OH took me out last night to pick me up and proposed!! so i am now engaged!! Im so happy but still long for our little one... 

Can i ask when should you start temping each month? last month was my first month temping... Also should i just take the H&C each day not just on lead up to ovulation ? thanks guys Lucy xx


----------



## shterr612

lucylou7 said:


> Hey all... Well im now on count down to Ovulation and hope this is the month, OH took me out last night to pick me up and proposed!! so i am now engaged!! Im so happy but still long for our little one...
> 
> Can i ask when should you start temping each month? last month was my first month temping... Also should i just take the H&C each day not just on lead up to ovulation ? thanks guys Lucy xx

Congratulations on your engagement!!! What exciting news!!! So happy for you! :)


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations lucylou!


----------



## JenniferAnn

lucylou7 said:


> Hey all... Well im now on count down to Ovulation and hope this is the month, OH took me out last night to pick me up and proposed!! so i am now engaged!! Im so happy but still long for our little one...
> 
> Can i ask when should you start temping each month? last month was my first month temping... Also should i just take the H&C each day not just on lead up to ovulation ? thanks guys Lucy xx

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! start temping when you get AF i take my temp everyday. and take the H&C however you want to do it :)


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats on getting engaged Lucy!!!


----------



## DBZ34

lucylou7 said:


> Hey all... Well im now on count down to Ovulation and hope this is the month, OH took me out last night to pick me up and proposed!! so i am now engaged!! Im so happy but still long for our little one...
> 
> Can i ask when should you start temping each month? last month was my first month temping... Also should i just take the H&C each day not just on lead up to ovulation ? thanks guys Lucy xx

Congrats on your engagement!! :) How exciting! 


I just keep temping continuously from month to month. I ovulate kind of early-ish in my cycle and I don't want to miss it if it happens earlier than I expect it to. Starting the first day of AF and going until she shows her face...One time she's not going to show though. :) I take my H&C every day, even after ov, because I read somewhere it was good for implantation too.


----------



## greenpear

lucylou7 said:


> Hey all... Well im now on count down to Ovulation and hope this is the month, OH took me out last night to pick me up and proposed!! so i am now engaged!! Im so happy but still long for our little one...
> 
> Can i ask when should you start temping each month? last month was my first month temping... Also should i just take the H&C each day not just on lead up to ovulation ? thanks guys Lucy xx

Oh how wonderful! :happydance: I want to wish you the most happiness and health and love and a baby in the upcoming months! Yay what good news :D

When are you planning for the big day?

:hugs: I really hope your little one comes soon. It took us a year and then I get pregnant twice in a row (MC first time) so I hope you won't feel too down because of things not happening yet. Lot's of luck for this cycle :dust:

Oh yes - take H&C every day that's what helped me - even past O


----------



## Wabblit

Lucy. Congrats on your engagement!! I too got engaged the other week woop woop!! Xx


----------



## Stinas

CONGRATS lucylou!

LADIES - which page is the code for the H&C sparkle banner?


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Congrats on your engagement lucylou!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats lucy well afm ff has put me 3 dpo woopp 2ww her i come hope it goes quick x x x


----------



## Kros330

Hey Ladies! Happy Monday! Still loving my H&C. So I went to the dr's last monday and she ordered a progesterone test to see if I had ovulated. I hadn't heard anything back at all last week so I was starting to worry. I called today and they called back and stated all my levels were normal and I had ovulated. This morning I took an IC and an OPK. IC was negative. I saw a line after a few minutes but it doesnt look to have any color to it. The opk had some color to it so I took that again around noon and its close to positive. No signs other than really tender and sore boobies since ovulation.. I hate waiting but Im again just not feeling it. I really wanted my BFP for xmas! :cry:


----------



## haj624

ladies, whats a good basal body thermometer?


----------



## Wabblit

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls congrats lucy well afm ff has put me 3 dpo woopp 2ww her i come hope it goes quick x x x

I'm 3dpo! Fx for us both xx


----------



## lucylou7

greenpear said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all... Well im now on count down to Ovulation and hope this is the month, OH took me out last night to pick me up and proposed!! so i am now engaged!! Im so happy but still long for our little one...
> 
> Can i ask when should you start temping each month? last month was my first month temping... Also should i just take the H&C each day not just on lead up to ovulation ? thanks guys Lucy xx
> 
> Oh how wonderful! :happydance: I want to wish you the most happiness and health and love and a baby in the upcoming months! Yay what good news :D
> 
> When are you planning for the big day?
> 
> :hugs: I really hope your little one comes soon. It took us a year and then I get pregnant twice in a row (MC first time) so I hope you won't feel too down because of things not happening yet. Lot's of luck for this cycle :dust:
> 
> Oh yes - take H&C every day that's what helped me - even past OClick to expand...



Thanks Greenpear! We are planning to get married 2014! it seems a while away but i have to be in control of things so need to start planning now! ha ha 

I really hope we are nearly there a lot of people have said we should hit the year mark and then they bet it will happen.. i really hope it does! i have every thing croseed!! :happydance::happydance:

Ok so i am going to keep the H&C every day and the temping too!!! thanks again Lucy xx


----------



## lucylou7

Wabblit said:


> Lucy. Congrats on your engagement!! I too got engaged the other week woop woop!! Xx

Congrats to us both hey!! whoop whoop! Whens the big day for you huni ! x


----------



## Wabblit

Stinas said:


> CONGRATS lucylou!
> 
> LADIES - which page is the code for the H&C sparkle banner?

If you reply to this message with you quote you will see the code. Just cut and paste into your signature


https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/11/03/5871a4e926b360180fdce803a9bb3224.gif


----------



## ksp

lucylou7 said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im out this month :-( im so very upset and down and am finding it harder each month to pick my self up... It will be 1 year this month and i just dont understand what we are doing wrong, we are doing every as we should both been tested and all is good with both of us.. I find it so hard as every one around me is pregnant sorry to moan.....
> 
> Hey moan as much as you want. We are all here to support you! Try think positive as much as you can. You have to bear in mind that most couples that do not have problems usually take 1 year to get pregnant. Maybe have some me time to help lift the spirits. I usually go get a massage or have reflexology. Or try getting together with some close friends for lunch/dinner to help you forgot about things. It does wonders to pick me up. My friend that has no issues whatsoever took her 3 years to get pregnant. She was bding nearly everyday! Thinking of you xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I know I just hate waiting and feel we are ready and want it sooooooooo bad!!! My OH took me out last night and proposed!! so we are engaged, so that has really cheered me up! focusing on next cycle now! xxClick to expand...

Congratulations! That is great news! Now you have new project to concentrate on


----------



## ksp

I got the code and now have the honey and cinnamon sparkles!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Testing to see if I now have my sparkles in my signature!!!


----------



## greenpear

lucylou7 said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all... Well im now on count down to Ovulation and hope this is the month, OH took me out last night to pick me up and proposed!! so i am now engaged!! Im so happy but still long for our little one...
> 
> Can i ask when should you start temping each month? last month was my first month temping... Also should i just take the H&C each day not just on lead up to ovulation ? thanks guys Lucy xx
> 
> Oh how wonderful! :happydance: I want to wish you the most happiness and health and love and a baby in the upcoming months! Yay what good news :D
> 
> When are you planning for the big day?
> 
> :hugs: I really hope your little one comes soon. It took us a year and then I get pregnant twice in a row (MC first time) so I hope you won't feel too down because of things not happening yet. Lot's of luck for this cycle :dust:
> 
> Oh yes - take H&C every day that's what helped me - even past OClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Greenpear! We are planning to get married 2014! it seems a while away but i have to be in control of things so need to start planning now! ha ha
> 
> I really hope we are nearly there a lot of people have said we should hit the year mark and then they bet it will happen.. i really hope it does! i have every thing croseed!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ok so i am going to keep the H&C every day and the temping too!!! thanks again Lucy xxClick to expand...

Good luck with H&C and I hope you'll have your baby very soon :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Popping in to say :hi: well nothing else to say haha... Good luck ladies who are waiting to find out whether their mission to a bfp is a success!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Well i had a temp drop today cd28 so im assuming the stupid ass :witch: is seconds away... 

How is everyone else doing in their cycles? Good luck ladies we need some more BFP's :)


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> ladies, whats a good basal body thermometer?

i bought mine on amazon go on there, or just get any kind i dont think it matters as long as its a basal body thermometer :)


----------



## greenpear

Aww JenniferAnn, I hope she stays away :grr:


----------



## Wabblit

I'm 4dpo and have that feeling 'down there' I always get deep in my belly. Its the feeling I get when I think 'could it be'. Does anyone else get this immediately after Ov?


----------



## shterr612

JenniferAnn said:


> Well i had a temp drop today cd28 so im assuming the stupid ass :witch: is seconds away...
> 
> How is everyone else doing in their cycles? Good luck ladies we need some more BFP's :)

No no! Stay away :witch: !!!


----------



## Bug222

Hey ladies!! I haven't had a chance to get on BnB for a few days.... Huge congrats to *LucyLou* on you engagement!!! *Haj*- I also ordered my Basal thermometer off amazon. Good luck and lots of baby dust to those of you in the TWW and testing soon!!! I can't wait to add some more BFPs to our group list!!


----------



## shterr612

Welcome back, Bug! Hope you and little one are doing well! Hugs!


----------



## jmandrews

i haven't been on here in awhile... i hope everyone is doing well!!!! COME ON H&C BABIES!!!!! HOPING FOR MORE BFPs SOON!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies, i hope everyone is well. I must admit i haven't been doing so good with the cinnamon part lately. It kinda has grossed me out but i have been taking honey everyday. Especially since i've been sick so i've been putting it in tea all week...so yumm! I'll probably add the cinnamon back into my routine next week. I think i just needed a little break from the cinnamon lol


----------



## shterr612

Pretty pic Mrs Resa! :) I haven't been doing the best with either the honey or the cinnamon. I forget all the time! If I don't get my BFP this cycle, I will start it up and do better! :)


----------



## deafgal01

That makes me feel better... :haha: I forgot to take the honey and cinnamon for the last half of my cycle last month. I did it really good up until halfway and then stopped taking it for the last 2 weeks. :shrug: I'm back on track now though. I need to invest in organic honey though.


----------



## haj624

So I woke up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and when I got back I realized it was 1/2 hr before I was supposed to get up, not the middle of the night. So I layed back down for like 15 min and tried to relax and then took my temp. It's probably not accurate bc I got up and went to the bathroom and was awake right?


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> So I woke up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and when I got back I realized it was 1/2 hr before I was supposed to get up, not the middle of the night. So I layed back down for like 15 min and tried to relax and then took my temp. It's probably not accurate bc I got up and went to the bathroom and was awake right?

it could still be right, if its around the same as yesterday it prob is, i have done that before. i hate when i do that :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i have been really dry down be low just wondering has anyone else had this with taking h&c i am 5dpo x x x


----------



## Kros330

Well I think I am out for this month. I started having some cramping last night and some spotting this morning. Also had a huge temp dip today. So AF is 1-2 days early which is weird. I guess Im on to next month. :cry:


----------



## greenpear

Kros330 said:


> Well I think I am out for this month. I started having some cramping last night and some spotting this morning. Also had a huge temp dip today. So AF is 1-2 days early which is weird. I guess Im on to next month. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## readyORnot

Kros330 said:


> Well I think I am out for this month. I started having some cramping last night and some spotting this morning. Also had a huge temp dip today. So AF is 1-2 days early which is weird. I guess Im on to next month. :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ksp

Kros330 said:


> Well I think I am out for this month. I started having some cramping last night and some spotting this morning. Also had a huge temp dip today. So AF is 1-2 days early which is weird. I guess Im on to next month. :cry:

:hug:


----------



## ksp

Hi Ladies, I am off on holiday (taking my dad on holiday to help him feel better after his diagnosis) and I will not be back until Christmas Day. I hope to hear BFP news from you all when I am back! Not sure how I will be able to take my honey and cinnamon on holiday, but will try. I still haven't Ov'd and I am currently only day 20. Really fustrating especially as my other half and I made all the effort this month, but trying to stay positive. Have a great Christmas and I will post once I am back.
xxx


----------



## Wabblit

ksp said:


> Hi Ladies, I am off on holiday (taking my dad on holiday to help him feel better after his diagnosis) and I will not be back until Christmas Day. I hope to hear BFP news from you all when I am back! Not sure how I will be able to take my honey and cinnamon on holiday, but will try. I still haven't Ov'd and I am currently only day 20. Really fustrating especially as my other half and I made all the effort this month, but trying to stay positive. Have a great Christmas and I will post once I am back.
> xxx

Have a wonderful Christmas and enjoy special time with your dad xx


----------



## JenniferAnn

Kros330 said:


> Well I think I am out for this month. I started having some cramping last night and some spotting this morning. Also had a huge temp dip today. So AF is 1-2 days early which is weird. I guess Im on to next month. :cry:

aww im sorry :(


----------



## JenniferAnn

ksp said:


> Hi Ladies, I am off on holiday (taking my dad on holiday to help him feel better after his diagnosis) and I will not be back until Christmas Day. I hope to hear BFP news from you all when I am back! Not sure how I will be able to take my honey and cinnamon on holiday, but will try. I still haven't Ov'd and I am currently only day 20. Really fustrating especially as my other half and I made all the effort this month, but trying to stay positive. Have a great Christmas and I will post once I am back.
> xxx

Have a wonderful christmas!!!!!


----------



## Bug222

So sorry *Kros * :hugs:

Have a fabulous trip *ksp*!!! Where are you headed?? Is DH going too?

*Haj*- The temp probably won't be as accurate.. but you can make a note of that on FF. One temp won't really make a real difference as it is the pattern you are looking for.


----------



## jenwantsababy

hi there! :) can i join? we are WTT in January, but i figured it couldn't hurt to start early with the honey and cinnamon! i heard it can have pretty good benefits, and both hubby and i have started on it already!


----------



## shterr612

jenwantsababy said:


> hi there! :) can i join? we are WTT in January, but i figured it couldn't hurt to start early with the honey and cinnamon! i heard it can have pretty good benefits, and both hubby and i have started on it already!

Hi! Welcome! Nothing wrong with starting a little early! When in January are you starting?


----------



## JenniferAnn

jenwantsababy said:


> hi there! :) can i join? we are WTT in January, but i figured it couldn't hurt to start early with the honey and cinnamon! i heard it can have pretty good benefits, and both hubby and i have started on it already!

:hi:


----------



## Bug222

Welcome to the group Jenwantsababy!!!


----------



## ksp

Bug222 said:


> So sorry *Kros * :hugs:
> 
> Have a fabulous trip *ksp*!!! Where are you headed?? Is DH going too?
> 
> *Haj*- The temp probably won't be as accurate.. but you can make a note of that on FF. One temp won't really make a real difference as it is the pattern you are looking for.

I am going to sunny Goa! DH is coming too which is good in case my egg makes an appearence ;-)

Welcome Jenwantsabay!
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls welcome new ones x x x


----------



## Mrs.Resa

jenwantsababy said:


> hi there! :) can i join? we are WTT in January, but i figured it couldn't hurt to start early with the honey and cinnamon! i heard it can have pretty good benefits, and both hubby and i have started on it already!

Welcome :flower: And goodluck in January! :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Welcome Jenwantsababy!! And good luck!! :hi:

AFM: I'm supposed to be out until Feb...but I've noticed the beginnings of some EWCM thanks to H&C. I told DH that he's in charge of buying the condoms if he wants to prevent this month. It hasn't happened yet and part of me hopes that they don't show up until it's too late. :muaha: :haha:


----------



## Kros330

DBZ34 said:


> Welcome Jenwantsababy!! And good luck!! :hi:
> 
> AFM: I'm supposed to be out until Feb...but I've noticed the beginnings of some EWCM thanks to H&C. I told DH that he's in charge of buying the condoms if he wants to prevent this month. It hasn't happened yet and part of me hopes that they don't show up until it's too late. :muaha: :haha:


When I first wanted to get off BCP thats what I told my DH. I said if you dont want me to get pregnant than you have to buy and use the condoms. Lets just say he never bought them! Good luck!!!


----------



## Wabblit

:wave: Jenwantsababy!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

AF came today, but i never missed one dose of H&C and to be honest i think it really helped me O.. i have been having an issue with when and if i O and the month of november went very smooth, got my positives on the OPK, and Fertility monitor and have more CM.. so im going to continue it :) i take it first thing in the morning, i do get grossed out by it after a while but hey if it will help then so be it! So on to the next cycle :coffee:


----------



## jenwantsababy

hi everybody! :flower: AF should be here January 6, so we are going to TTC after she leaves. my guess is that i will O sometime around Jan 22 (while we will be on vacation in hawaii!). i can't wait! :happydance:

time to take my honey and cinnamon! we have been having it at the same time in the evening that we have the rest of our vitamins.

baby dust to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## GalvanBaby

jenwantsababy said:


> hi there! :) can i join? we are WTT in January, but i figured it couldn't hurt to start early with the honey and cinnamon! i heard it can have pretty good benefits, and both hubby and i have started on it already!

I am not officially TTC until April after my tubal reversal so, welcome!!! 

We are hoping for a miracle :baby: before the actual tubal reversal! I started charting this month and we Bd'd on the right dates, really just to get into practice but, also, hoping a little fight got past the obstruction in the road.
AF is due on the 14th so, we will see. I am not getting my hopes up but, I am praying! It would be a great Christmas gift! I have started H & C and prenatal vitamins.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DBZ34

I gave DH a friendly condom reminder yesterday and they still haven't made an appearance...The timing wouldn't be less than ideal if it did happen this month, but I can't stop wanting to TTC. :blush: Fx...cmon H&C. ;)


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone i am really interested in giving this a try,i even have hubby on board after i listed all thw good that h&c can do:thumbup:

i took honey when i conceived oct 2010,unfortunately it wasnt meant to be but i'm willing to give it another go...

can i ask tho how much do all u girls take as i have read that too much cinnamin can be bad for you too and do u buy powder,sticks or suppliments?
thanks :dust:


----------



## greenpear

JenniferAnn - sorry she got you but I'm happy that you had O and that honey helped - I hope that you'll get your bfp soon hun!


----------



## Bug222

Welcome mamadona!!


----------



## mamadonna

How often do u take the honey,is it just once a day?


----------



## RainAngel

Hmm. I've seen this on alot of siggies. I think I'll try too. After 6 years, I'm willing to try anything! I'm not wanting to do more pills. (Im already on metformin with a ob appt in feb for clomid. i hope to be knocked up by then! :))


----------



## readyORnot

mamadonna said:


> How often do u take the honey,is it just once a day?

I think most ladies take it once a day. A teaspoon of honey with a sprinkling of cinnamon.


----------



## mamadonna

Thank u,I'm pleased cos i hate honey Lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i will be testing on the 18th witch is my dads birthday if no af fx the witch stays away :hi: mamadonna x x x


----------



## mamadonna

Hi caz,i hope she stays away 4 u x


----------



## Bug222

Good luck Caz!!! Anyone else testing soon???


----------



## Wabblit

Bug222 said:


> Good luck Caz!!! Anyone else testing soon???

Yep Friday!!. Not too early tho :haha: x


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Bug222

good job wabblit.. glad you are staying away from those sticks.. lol


----------



## Mrs.Resa

So i still haven't added the cinnamon back into my H&C routine, but i have been eating honey everyday. So one out of two isn't bad :haha: I'll for sure add cinnamon tomorrow! I'm determined to get back on my H&C doses


----------



## shterr612

Mrs.Resa said:


> So i still haven't added the cinnamon back into my H&C routine, but i have been eating honey everyday. So one out of two isn't bad :haha: I'll for sure add cinnamon tomorrow! I'm determined to get back on my H&C doses

I've been doing really bad myself. I keep telling myself that when AF arrives, I will start doing it daily again. Haha!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Ok i don't feels so bad knowing i'm not the only one


----------



## deafgal01

I keep forgetting to do my h&c dose daily. :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi all just thought id let u all know,i went to a health food shop today to get some more honey,she have of royal jelly as this is what the workers give the queen bee to eat and all she does is reproduce!


----------



## tupi

hello dear ladies,
can you teach me how many times and how much should be taken cinnamon and honey?
Can I start it on CD1 or after my period?
Thank you all


----------



## JenniferAnn

tupi said:


> hello dear ladies,
> can you teach me how many times and how much should be taken cinnamon and honey?
> Can I start it on CD1 or after my period?
> Thank you all

hi! you can start whenever you want, and its just a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon a day :)


----------



## tupi

JenniferAnn said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> hello dear ladies,
> can you teach me how many times and how much should be taken cinnamon and honey?
> Can I start it on CD1 or after my period?
> Thank you all
> 
> hi! you can start whenever you want, and its just a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon a day :)Click to expand...

Thank you
Do you know if I can mix c&h with soy???


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey everybody well after being two weeks late and a bfn the witch finally came. But looking forward to the next cycle.


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: Mattsgirl


----------



## Stinas

tupi said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tupi said:
> 
> 
> hello dear ladies,
> can you teach me how many times and how much should be taken cinnamon and honey?
> Can I start it on CD1 or after my period?
> Thank you all
> 
> hi! you can start whenever you want, and its just a spoonful of honey sprinkled with cinnamon a day :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> Do you know if I can mix c&h with soy???Click to expand...

Yes you can. I did this cycle as well! Fx


----------



## tupi

thank you Stinas


----------



## greenpear

:hugs: sorry she got you Mattsgirl. I hope that you'll get a bfp this next cycle :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: mattsgirl :dust: for your :bfp: next cycle!

Well, ladies, my little miracle didn't appear this month, AF appeared today so, I guess we will keep a little prayer in there for our little miracle before I have my tubal reversal (maybe wishful thinking but, a girl can dream right?) After April, we will be full blast TTC.
I am not too down because, even though, I wished it would have happened, I know it is like 1 in a million chance so, I was not expecting it to.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Sorry the witch got you Mattsgirl

AFM i got my +OPK tonight! I'm excited :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well tuesday went for a big walk with the dogs when i got back went straight the loo when i wiped i had some blood yesterday and today nothing tuesday i was 10dpo could it of been implantation x x x sorry she got you mattsgirl x


----------



## Wabblit

Mattsgirl and galvinbaby sorry you're out big hugs to you both

I'm on cd12 and desperate to test but OH is making me wait until Saturday (grumpy face). He's dead right so I'm glad he's putting his foot down. Still ss and this feeling (premenstural belly) hasnt gone away since cd1. I think I'm out but not as certain as I was feeling out this time last month. Fx

Any dream catchers out there? I had a really nice dream last night about a ginormous waterfall. It was beautifull and I was amazed by it. I've tried to find out if it has any meaning so thought I would see if any knows for the hell of it x


----------



## Bug222

Wabblit- your DH is even more strict than we are lol.. I have everything possible crossed for you hun!!!

Oooo Caz- I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

Ladies. 13dpo and desperate to test. Do I or don't I ?

I've works party tomo and not sure whether to even drink lol.


----------



## Faythe

OK, I've PM'd a few people and not had a reply - I guess people have gone to sleep or work, etc? :flower:

Is it a teaspoon or a dessert spoon full? It only says 'spoonfull on the first page'.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Faythe

readyORnot said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> How often do u take the honey,is it just once a day?
> 
> I think most ladies take it once a day. A teaspoon of honey with a sprinkling of cinnamon.Click to expand...

Ignore my previous post, doh! :blush:


----------



## Wabblit

I take a good table spoon (eqv to a desert spoon im sure)Oh and take it when I remember but try to do it daily. I then gag alot, then sprinkle cinnamon. Gag some more then you're done


----------



## Faythe

I only started this yesterday but I had two teaspoons today and yesterday with cinnamon. I actually quite enjoy it :haha:


----------



## DBZ34

I put the cinnamon in my tea and the honey goes in my oatmeal now. That way I hardly notice I'm taking it. And it's delicious.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Wabblit, Hoping for your BFP!!!!


----------



## Kros330

I need your opinions ladies! So I know I O'd last month as I had bloods and dr said so. The last 2 months I believe I O'd on day 15-16 and I have a 28 day cycle. I took my first opk today for this cycle and it was more positive than any of my opk's last month. I am only cd 8 so it must be too early to O right? I am so confused!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Wabblit

GalvanBaby said:


> Good luck Wabblit, Hoping for your BFP!!!!

I'm not suprised but BFN. We gave it such a good shot I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever be next. I'm ok and glad I tested but shit me. How hard can it be!?


----------



## readyORnot

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Wabblit


----------



## DBZ34

Kros330 said:


> I need your opinions ladies! So I know I O'd last month as I had bloods and dr said so. The last 2 months I believe I O'd on day 15-16 and I have a 28 day cycle. I took my first opk today for this cycle and it was more positive than any of my opk's last month. I am only cd 8 so it must be too early to O right? I am so confused!!!!:wacko:

It's not too early to O. Your pre-ov days can vary a lot from month to month, but your LP won't. It might not happen, but I would definitely get to the BDing if I was you. ;)


----------



## Bug222

awwww Wabblit i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## greenpear

Awww :hugs: Wabblit


----------



## greenpear

DBZ34 said:


> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> I need your opinions ladies! So I know I O'd last month as I had bloods and dr said so. The last 2 months I believe I O'd on day 15-16 and I have a 28 day cycle. I took my first opk today for this cycle and it was more positive than any of my opk's last month. I am only cd 8 so it must be too early to O right? I am so confused!!!!:wacko:
> 
> It's not too early to O. Your pre-ov days can vary a lot from month to month, but your LP won't. It might not happen, but I would definitely get to the BDing if I was you. ;)Click to expand...

I agree with DBZ34 - OPK detects your surge, so maybe you'll O earlier - like around cd 10 or 11 so go ahead and :sex: :haha:


----------



## JenniferAnn

Kros330 said:


> I need your opinions ladies! So I know I O'd last month as I had bloods and dr said so. The last 2 months I believe I O'd on day 15-16 and I have a 28 day cycle. I took my first opk today for this cycle and it was more positive than any of my opk's last month. I am only cd 8 so it must be too early to O right? I am so confused!!!!:wacko:

I think you can O early so just to be safe BD anyway. But this is why i like the clear blue easy digital ovulation tests because you cant misread the lines, its either a circle or a smilie face. Thats good that your dr. confirmed you are Oing, but has your DH been checked, me and mine are going to a fertility dr. now to get things moving, i wrote about it in my ttc journal. It helps to get testes and take the worry out of the way.


----------



## Kros330

JenniferAnn said:


> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> I need your opinions ladies! So I know I O'd last month as I had bloods and dr said so. The last 2 months I believe I O'd on day 15-16 and I have a 28 day cycle. I took my first opk today for this cycle and it was more positive than any of my opk's last month. I am only cd 8 so it must be too early to O right? I am so confused!!!!:wacko:
> 
> I think you can O early so just to be safe BD anyway. But this is why i like the clear blue easy digital ovulation tests because you cant misread the lines, its either a circle or a smilie face. Thats good that your dr. confirmed you are Oing, but has your DH been checked, me and mine are going to a fertility dr. now to get things moving, i wrote about it in my ttc journal. It helps to get testes and take the worry out of the way.Click to expand...

We def bd as soon as hubby's got home! I used the clearblue digital the first real month or 2 we were trying but they are so expensive. I'm pretty sure this was positive so I'll just see whether the line gets any darker or goes to negative. I wish I knew months ago that this was going to be like this! I'm never going back on bcp !!!


----------



## shterr612

Ladies... I got my BFP! Oh my gosh. I am in total shock. I have to think about how to tell hubby. How am I going to concentrate at work today!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations x


----------



## Kros330

shterr612 said:


> Ladies... I got my BFP! Oh my gosh. I am in total shock. I have to think about how to tell hubby. How am I going to concentrate at work today!!!

How Exciting!!!! Congrats!!!! What DPO are you?


----------



## shterr612

I'm not positive when I Od. I am CD 34.


----------



## readyORnot

:yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me yesterday gutted but on the bright side i can have a lovely drink now over Christmas woopp not drank for months so probably only be able have 1 haha congrats on your bfp hun x x x


----------



## JenniferAnn

shterr i am so happy for you, i have to post congrats on all the threads LOL! Congrats!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Kros330 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> I need your opinions ladies! So I know I O'd last month as I had bloods and dr said so. The last 2 months I believe I O'd on day 15-16 and I have a 28 day cycle. I took my first opk today for this cycle and it was more positive than any of my opk's last month. I am only cd 8 so it must be too early to O right? I am so confused!!!!:wacko:
> 
> I think you can O early so just to be safe BD anyway. But this is why i like the clear blue easy digital ovulation tests because you cant misread the lines, its either a circle or a smilie face. Thats good that your dr. confirmed you are Oing, but has your DH been checked, me and mine are going to a fertility dr. now to get things moving, i wrote about it in my ttc journal. It helps to get testes and take the worry out of the way.Click to expand...
> 
> We def bd as soon as hubby's got home! I used the clearblue digital the first real month or 2 we were trying but they are so expensive. I'm pretty sure this was positive so I'll just see whether the line gets any darker or goes to negative. I wish I knew months ago that this was going to be like this! I'm never going back on bcp !!!Click to expand...

yeah they are a little expensive, i find they are a little cheaper on amazon so i buy them on there. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Wabblit, I am so sorry!


----------



## GalvanBaby

shterr612 said:


> Ladies... I got my BFP! Oh my gosh. I am in total shock. I have to think about how to tell hubby. How am I going to concentrate at work today!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

shterr so how are you gonna tell your husband? :yipee: Congrats girl.

Ladies- I don't know if I'm still gonna be able to ttc for a while or not. Something came up career wise for my Husband that is a "set back" for him, which means it will affect our finances as in we'll have less income for who knows how long. :cry: Poor guy. I had to cheer him up yesterday. Haven't heard or seen him today yet so i'm a bit worried right now.


----------



## Bug222

shterr612 said:


> Ladies... I got my BFP! Oh my gosh. I am in total shock. I have to think about how to tell hubby. How am I going to concentrate at work today!!!

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :yipee:
OMG I am so so so so happy for you!!!! Can't wait to hear how you told you DH!!! YAY!!! YAY!!! YAY!!

:hugs: DeafGal- will this be a long term set back or something that will just take a little while to get back on track. I hope things are alright. 

:hugs: Caz & Bob


----------



## deafgal01

I wish I knew of how long of a set back it'd be but it's until he retakes the test and passes it good enough by their standards that he can be "certified" in his field of work. Until then, a pay cut and fewer jobs so who knows how long of effect that will have on us ttc. It's been an emotional week for him. Poor guy. I felt so bad when he got the results and they were NOwhere near where he expected they would be, not even close to passing.


----------



## readyORnot

aw deafgal I'm sorry to hear that. When can he retake the test?


----------



## deafgal01

They have a rule that one has to wait 6 months between taking tests. So think he can schedule for one in February.


----------



## shterr612

I'm so sorry about your news deafgal. I really hope the setback is not a setback, but more of a short pause. I will be thinking of you and your OH! :hugs:


----------



## shterr612

Thank you so much for the sweet words ladies! I put pics of my bfps (yes, plural... I peed on 3 sticks today!) and how I told DH about it in my TTC journal. Check it out! I am so thankful for Bnb and you lovely ladies for keeping me sane and being here for me! I keep my fingers crossed that you all get your BPFs very soon! The H&C works!!


----------



## Stinas

Shterr-Congrats!!!!


----------



## Wabblit

deafgal01 said:


> I wish I knew of how long of a set back it'd be but it's until he retakes the test and passes it good enough by their standards that he can be "certified" in his field of work. Until then, a pay cut and fewer jobs so who knows how long of effect that will have on us ttc. It's been an emotional week for him. Poor guy. I felt so bad when he got the results and they were NOwhere near where he expected they would be, not even close to passing.

Sorry about your news. Why don't you just see what happens so rather than trying hard to conceive you could take the attitude if it happens it was meant to be? I always think you live by your means so if you did fall pregnant then I'm sure you guys would get by and cut your cloth to suit your purse and all that?

Hugs to you

I'm def out as :witch: arrived in full force yesterday. So positive thoughts for cycle no 6 I think it is :-(


----------



## Faythe

Sorry to hear the witch got you Wabblit :hugs:

I was just wondering if any girls on here use Royal Jelly, whether in the honey form or in a capsule?


----------



## mamadonna

I'm using the royal jelly in cap form,the women at my local health food store recommended them and l-arginine 4 hubby


----------



## Faythe

Do you take them all cycle or just up to ovulation?

I googled them but there's so many out there!


----------



## Wabblit

mamadonna said:


> I'm using the royal jelly in cap form,the women at my local health food store recommended them and l-arginine 4 hubby

I've been making OH take those too. I've also just bought royal jelly today too!! Woop woop. I'll try anything me :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Congrats shterr on your BFP!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## mamadonna

Faythe said:


> Do you take them all cycle or just up to ovulation?
> 
> I googled them but there's so many out there!

i've only just started taking them but i did ask the shop assistant and she seemed to think that they were safe to take all the time,even throught pregnancy:shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

Wabblit said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> I'm using the royal jelly in cap form,the women at my local health food store recommended them and l-arginine 4 hubby
> 
> I've been making OH take those too. I've also just bought royal jelly today too!! Woop woop. I'll try anything me :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol yeah me too,she did say in the shop that she had,had a lot of success stories with couples taking this combination so heres hoping :thumbup:


----------



## Wabblit

mamadonna said:


> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> I'm using the royal jelly in cap form,the women at my local health food store recommended them and l-arginine 4 hubby
> 
> I've been making OH take those too. I've also just bought royal jelly today too!! Woop woop. I'll try anything me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah me too,she did say in the shop that she had,had a lot of success stories with couples taking this combination so heres hoping :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've told my OH that it will build his muscles up and make his swimmers stronger. It's supposed to increase labido but I didn't tell him that otherwise he might get paranoid I don't think he's performing! Lol


----------



## shterr612

Mrs.Resa said:


> Congrats shterr on your BFP!! I'm so happy for you!

Thank you Hun!! :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Wabblit said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wabblit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> I'm using the royal jelly in cap form,the women at my local health food store recommended them and l-arginine 4 hubby
> 
> I've been making OH take those too. I've also just bought royal jelly today too!! Woop woop. I'll try anything me :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah me too,she did say in the shop that she had,had a lot of success stories with couples taking this combination so heres hoping :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I've told my OH that it will build his muscles up and make his swimmers stronger. It's supposed to increase labido but I didn't tell him that otherwise he might get paranoid I don't think he's performing! LolClick to expand...

lol i didn't mention that either,i told hubby they were 4 reducing high blood pressure and that they just were generally good 4 him


----------



## deafgal01

Wabblit- that is exactly what I am doing now. Taking a day at a time just letting what happens happens because I have an appt lined up for dec 28 to see where we go fertility wise in terms of tests and stuff.


----------



## lucylou7

shterr612 said:


> I'm not positive when I Od. I am CD 34.

Congrats Shterr612!!! Bet you are made up! :happydance:


----------



## Wabblit

deafgal01 said:


> Wabblit- that is exactly what I am doing now. Taking a day at a time just letting what happens happens because I have an appt lined up for dec 28 to see where we go fertility wise in terms of tests and stuff.

Good for you. I'll let you know how my appointment goes on Friday. I'm hoping OH spermy sample looks good and we've not any problems. Good luck to you too hun xx


----------



## Helena_

I was wondering if you stop taking the.cinnamon after ovulation or if I can.just keep taking it?


----------



## Stinas

I missed a few days and im very upset! I had an extra jar of honey, but it does not taste as good as the one thats in the bear lol Once I get some time off from work I need to go to the grocery store.


----------



## deafgal01

Wabblit- hope your appt goes well too!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well afm af is going woopp ordered my opks just need to get some preseed and then i am done all Christmas shopping all done so i can just chill now can't wait for the day my sons face is a pic ever time goodluck with the app hun congrats to who has got there bfp x x x


----------



## Lisa92881

Guess what my hubby bought for a recipe this weekend?!?! HONEY!! :happydance: Clearly I wasn't ever going to remember to get it, so I'm glad he just happened to need it for the chicken wings he was making! :haha: It fell off the shelf in our pantry this morning, I thought it was just sauce or something, then I picked it up and realized it had a bee on it, and was like WOOOHOOOO IT'S HONEY! :yipee: 

Game on honey & cinnamon!!


----------



## shterr612

Haha! Go Lisa! That's what hubbys are for... even if they don't realize it! ;)


----------



## Faythe

My new jar arrived yesterday from a local bee keeper. Raw too and by george doe it taste heavenly!!! Better than any before.

Also my sis got me a manuka 15+ soap bar yesterday and it's already worked wonders on my skin :dance:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - yay!! Welcome aboard! Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Lisa - yay!! Welcome aboard! Lol

Thanks, it's great to be here! :winkwink: 

Yesterday I made toast with butter, then put the honey and cinnamon on...it was awesome!! :munch:


----------



## caz & bob

has it got to be pure honey are just any x x x


----------



## JenniferAnn

caz & bob said:


> has it got to be pure honey are just any x x x

any honey is fine im sure :)


----------



## Faythe

I did a bit of reading and from what I have read, raw honey is best when used for healing and fertility :thumbup:


----------



## greenpear

Hi Lisa - welcome! :wave:


----------



## Lisa92881

greenpear said:


> Hi Lisa - welcome! :wave:

Hey lady! How are you feeling??


----------



## ksp

Hey Ladies! I am back from my holidays. I hope everyone had a great Christmas break.

I caught up with the posts....welcome to the new peeps and congrats to shterr612!

I have some good news...I just got a BFP!! I have no idea how this has happened especially as all my opk were negative! I don't even know when I actually ovulated. I am worried that I am getting excited for no reason. I am trying to think positive! x


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations ksp! Get down to your GP ASAP to confirm so that you can stop worrying!


----------



## JenniferAnn

ksp- congrats!


----------



## shterr612

Yes!!! Congratulations ksp!!


----------



## lucylou7

ksp said:


> Hey Ladies! I am back from my holidays. I hope everyone had a great Christmas break.
> 
> I caught up with the posts....welcome to the new peeps and congrats to shterr612!
> 
> I have some good news...I just got a BFP!! I have no idea how this has happened especially as all my opk were negative! I don't even know when I actually ovulated. I am worried that I am getting excited for no reason. I am trying to think positive! x

omg that is fantastic news congratulations x


----------



## Bug222

oh what wonderful news ksp... congratulations!!! WOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats!! :) :)


----------



## Stinas

ksp - CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations KSP!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all had a nice christmas congrats ksp x x x


----------



## ksp

Thanks Ladies. I will defo be going to the doctor's as soon as they open....hopefully tomorrow. I am having a few cramps which is a little worrying but keeping my fingers crossed it is nothing serious. Will continue with the H&C! x


----------



## deafgal01

ksp- congrats.


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies I'm back from my hiatus I took. Well still no bfp :( since last time I wrote I had an hsg test done and everything came out all clear. Hubby got a sa done and that didn't come back too great :( his sperm count was great it was 147 million. His motility was 45% but he only had 5% normal sperm. So needless to say I cried like a baby when I found out. He has an appt with a specialist on Friday. Anyone else experience anything like this??


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry your hubby sa didn't come back too good.maybe u could get him on son vits,i have my hubby on l-arginine which is supposed to be good 4 the swimmers,I'm sure there's lots of stuff out there,don't give up hope hun


----------



## greenpear

Haj - :hugs: I'm so sorry you guys got bad news. Hopefully there are things to help your DH's sperm - I think I heard that guy fertility issues are easier to treat than woman's. I really hope that's the case and soon things will work out.


----------



## greenpear

Huge congrats KSP!!! Sorry I'm late with congrats - I was out of town and mostly off computer for the past week. Yay this is so exciting!


----------



## readyORnot

ksp said:


> Thanks Ladies. I will defo be going to the doctor's as soon as they open....hopefully tomorrow. I am having a few cramps which is a little worrying but keeping my fingers crossed it is nothing serious. Will continue with the H&C! x

ksp mild cramps in early pregnancy are completely normal as the uterus and everything else stretches away.
Nonetheless, hope your appointment goes well! Take care hon.


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: haj. I hope there's something that they can do to help. I think men's fertility issues are easier to fix and get around because they aren't the one's carrying the baby. I hope this is the case for you! I truly do. 


AFM: Goodness, ladies, I am so nervous. I was supposed to be WTT this month, because we might be moving overseas in September and a bean conceived this month would be due in September...so we didn't BD nearly as much as usual and barely at all around ov. But, AF is late. There's a chance she could show up today or tomorrow, but I haven't had any of my normal AF symptoms. Then again, I haven't had any pg symptoms either. At least, none that jump out at me. No sore bbs, just the occasional bb twinge, no nausea. Nothing. Just some gas and a couple of funny feeling twinges down below. This is killing me. I would test, but I'm too nervous to do it. FF tells me that tomorrow is the day to test, so I'm trying to wait until then. But goodness, is it hard. And I just have no idea how it will go.... I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but the longer my temps stay up, the harder it is to not feel optimistic about things. I think I need someone to give me a good shake and tell me to calm down or something...


----------



## shterr612

Welcome back Haj! We missed you! 

DBZ! I hope this if your BFP! Keep us posted!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opk today x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111228-00043.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shterr612

Woo hoo Caz! I hope you catch that egg and get your BFP!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies I'm back from my hiatus I took. Well still no bfp :( since last time I wrote I had an hsg test done and everything came out all clear. Hubby got a sa done and that didn't come back too great :( his sperm count was great it was 147 million. His motility was 45% but he only had 5% normal sperm. So needless to say I cried like a baby when I found out. He has an appt with a specialist on Friday. Anyone else experience anything like this??

im sorry i know how you feel the same thing happened to me, i wrote about it in my journal if you click on the TTC journal under my sig its a few pages towards the end. We went to a fertility specialist and were going to do IUI, since DH sperm motility was 40% and the way they are shaped was 25% then after he retested they told me my only option now is IVF, so im heartbroken, i been upset for a few weeks now, and im just hoping things work out or get better, my DH goes friday to re test his sperm and then we will see the options i will have..


----------



## JenniferAnn

DBZ34 said:


> :hugs: haj. I hope there's something that they can do to help. I think men's fertility issues are easier to fix and get around because they aren't the one's carrying the baby. I hope this is the case for you! I truly do.
> 
> 
> AFM: Goodness, ladies, I am so nervous. I was supposed to be WTT this month, because we might be moving overseas in September and a bean conceived this month would be due in September...so we didn't BD nearly as much as usual and barely at all around ov. But, AF is late. There's a chance she could show up today or tomorrow, but I haven't had any of my normal AF symptoms. Then again, I haven't had any pg symptoms either. At least, none that jump out at me. No sore bbs, just the occasional bb twinge, no nausea. Nothing. Just some gas and a couple of funny feeling twinges down below. This is killing me. I would test, but I'm too nervous to do it. FF tells me that tomorrow is the day to test, so I'm trying to wait until then. But goodness, is it hard. And I just have no idea how it will go.... I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but the longer my temps stay up, the harder it is to not feel optimistic about things. I think I need someone to give me a good shake and tell me to calm down or something...

I hope this is it for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stinas

DB - your chart looks great! Fx!


----------



## ksp

Thanks! The cramps have subsided for the past few days. I feeling very nauseous now and trying to cope with it. I went to the GP and she didn't even do a test or ask me to do a blood test. Is this normal? I thought they'd want to check that I actually was pregnant.


----------



## ksp

Haj624, My hubby also had some issues with the SA. His motility was low. The doctor mentioned that change in diet (stopping alcohol etc) taking vitamins and excersing would help greatly with improving the quality. Keep positive as stress is not good for you either! Good luck hun! x[/B]


----------



## deafgal01

DB test!!!!!!! :test: If you get your bfp, it will all work out somehow. Maybe baby will come before you have to "move" overseas.


----------



## DBZ34

deafgal01 said:


> DB test!!!!!!! :test: If you get your bfp, it will all work out somehow. Maybe baby will come before you have to "move" overseas.

I'm sure we'll work it out if we have to... 

I tested today and BFN! Almost 4 days late for AF and still nothing on the test. I'm in TTC limbo at the moment. But, my temps are still up, which gives me hope. I'm willing to wait a while longer to see if AF shows or I get a BFP. Got to keep positive... :)


----------



## caz & bob

happy new year girls hope you all have a good one x


----------



## caz & bob

well look at my opk woopp x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111231-00045.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Jennifer and Haj- I would take those results any day over the ones we just got on my man's SA. They found NO sperms at all (even though we withheld from sex for 3 whole days and there should have been some instead of a big fat 0).

Good luck to all of you still trying. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do just yet- if I'm going to take a break to find out more results from the dr fertility wise or what.


----------



## JenniferAnn

deafgal01 said:


> Jennifer and Haj- I would take those results any day over the ones we just got on my man's SA. They found NO sperms at all (even though we withheld from sex for 3 whole days and there should have been some instead of a big fat 0).
> 
> Good luck to all of you still trying. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do just yet- if I'm going to take a break to find out more results from the dr fertility wise or what.

did you get the test done by a fertility dr. or a urogolist? Did they tell you what your next step should be? They told me IVF is my best option due to his sperm analysis.


----------



## deafgal01

It was a urologist who checked DH's SA. I have a test or two more to do before I go back for another appt on the 19th to discuss the results of all the tests. DH's had his blood drawn yesterday upon finding out the news (they'll be checking his hormone levels with that one). Naturally they want to do a second SA to make sure that they got it right.


----------



## JenniferAnn

deafgal01 said:


> It was a urologist who checked DH's SA. I have a test or two more to do before I go back for another appt on the 19th to discuss the results of all the tests. DH's had his blood drawn yesterday upon finding out the news (they'll be checking his hormone levels with that one). Naturally they want to do a second SA to make sure that they got it right.

yes they made my DH do another sample about 2 weeks later, but he was the same as the other test. I just posted in your journal!


----------



## deafgal01

Jennifer- I saw. :hugs: Thanks. Wish I knew more people in the same boat as I am but so far I will have to make some new friends who are dealing with similar issues but approaching it with different means.


----------



## Lisa92881

deafgal01 said:


> Jennifer and Haj- I would take those results any day over the ones we just got on my man's SA. They found NO sperms at all (even though we withheld from sex for 3 whole days and there should have been some instead of a big fat 0).
> 
> Good luck to all of you still trying. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do just yet- if I'm going to take a break to find out more results from the dr fertility wise or what.

Oh honey I'm so sorry. :hugs: There is a thread of ladies all dealing with the same thing...I think it's called "Dealing with azoospermia...". Good luck, there are still ways to get your dream baby!


----------



## deafgal01

Lisa- :hugs: Thanks. I found that one last night and am still reading that- up to page 115 now.


----------



## readyORnot

oh deafgal I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey I haven't posted on this thread in awhile but I've been stalking it. And deafgal01 I am so sorry to hear about your news. I'll be praying that the second test is better. 

And congrates to the new BFPS!!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

HAPPY NEW YEAR! ROLL ON THE BFP IN 2012!!!! 

Sorry not been on in a while been really busy with lead up to Christmas... deafgal01 hope all is ok and you jenniferann! 

Well we are out agian this month, which is a bummer, my friend who has been trying 1 month told us last night she is PG so a little sad for us but happy for her.. I am back at the hospital on 12 Jan where they said they are going to refer us for IVF or some treatment like this, has any one been reffered or know what to expect? Im a little sad that we haven't been able to get there on our own but if this is our best chance then we are happy to try any thing...

Baby dust to us all Lucy xx


----------



## lucylou7

deafgal01 said:


> Jennifer and Haj- I would take those results any day over the ones we just got on my man's SA. They found NO sperms at all (even though we withheld from sex for 3 whole days and there should have been some instead of a big fat 0).
> 
> Good luck to all of you still trying. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do just yet- if I'm going to take a break to find out more results from the dr fertility wise or what.

Thinking of you hun, and really hope there is some thing they can do for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

lucylou7 said:


> Hi All
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR! ROLL ON THE BFP IN 2012!!!!
> 
> Sorry not been on in a while been really busy with lead up to Christmas... deafgal01 hope all is ok and you jenniferann!
> 
> Well we are out agian this month, which is a bummer, my friend who has been trying 1 month told us last night she is PG so a little sad for us but happy for her.. I am back at the hospital on 12 Jan where they said they are going to refer us for IVF or some treatment like this, has any one been reffered or know what to expect? Im a little sad that we haven't been able to get there on our own but if this is our best chance then we are happy to try any thing...
> 
> Baby dust to us all Lucy xx

im sorry, well going to a fertility dr. is a good thing, they will check everything and rule out things and hopefully help. They took blood from me and dh, sent me for a HSG test, then my dh did a sperm analysis we were going to start IUI but since my DH numbers were so bad they said now we have to do IVF cause IUI will be pointless for us. I have to get a saline test now and thats it.. SO just expect a lot of tests and blood work and a check up and then a treatment plan :) GOOD LUCK


----------



## deafgal01

Lucy- it's like Jennifer said.

They will run tests and do blood work to rule out additional issues they should be aware of. Then they will let you know of treatment plan.

For example, I just had my blood work a few days ago- don't know the results of that yet but based on my history and information, everything seems fine on my end of things. Still have yet to go get the ultrasound (both external and intravaginal) which will be slightly uncomfy when they go in but it's to make sure my lady parts are absolutely normal. As for my DH, seems like something's not working right on his end of things- which is why I know for sure now that we're probably going to have to get some help in getting pregnant- IVF, IUI, something. I just don't know the plan yet. But they will help you figure out the plan based on the information they gather together.

I'm kind of sad about not being able to do it on our own- getting pregnant the natural way but that's the card we've been dealt and we will get our baby one way or another. Just need some help, that's all... Nothing wrong with that. I have my days when I get mad or upset or cry, but I'll eventually get to the point when I get to hold a baby in my arms and it's from my genes (and hopefully my DH's too).

Good luck to you Jennifer- and to you too Lucy. :dust: We will get our forever babies.


----------



## lucylou7

thanks to you both i hope that if it is iui or ivf there is not a huge waiting list.. I just hope this helps us.. Thanks again for the advise i will expect lots of tests hope every thing turns out good for us all.. I think we all deserve it lucy


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies for your support and for those who are in the same boat im always here to chat.

afm: ive been in such a funk lately. af is due sat and it was my 3rd cycle of clomid. dh and i didnt bd as much as we should have though so im not really expecting anything this month.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Happy New Year everyone!!!
I am little concerned, I have been charting my cycles for a couple of months now and this month, I know, AF showed up a week early, on January 1st! I had noticed this a couple of times before but, was not sure because, I was not paying too much attention. So, now, I am a little concerned about this, my tubal reversal will be at the beginning of February and this has worried me that it will affect my fertility. Has anyone had this issue? I have 2 children already and was very fertile with them to say the least but, I am not too sure.


----------



## deafgal01

Galvan- no idea... I've not been in your shoes... :wacko: Good luck- hope you can figure it out.


----------



## readyORnot

GalvanBaby said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> I am little concerned, I have been charting my cycles for a couple of months now and this month, I know, AF showed up a week early, on January 1st! I had noticed this a couple of times before but, was not sure because, I was not paying too much attention. So, now, I am a little concerned about this, my tubal reversal will be at the beginning of February and this has worried me that it will affect my fertility. Has anyone had this issue? I have 2 children already and was very fertile with them to say the least but, I am not too sure.

I'm definitely not an expert but i know the important thing is the length of your luteal phase, not your cycle as a whole.
So if you know when you're ovulating, you could work out how many days from ovulation to AF and if it seems a bit short (I think 10 days is the shortest it should normally be?) then maybe speak to a medical professional?


----------



## GalvanBaby

readyORnot said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> I am little concerned, I have been charting my cycles for a couple of months now and this month, I know, AF showed up a week early, on January 1st! I had noticed this a couple of times before but, was not sure because, I was not paying too much attention. So, now, I am a little concerned about this, my tubal reversal will be at the beginning of February and this has worried me that it will affect my fertility. Has anyone had this issue? I have 2 children already and was very fertile with them to say the least but, I am not too sure.
> 
> I'm definitely not an expert but i know the important thing is the length of your luteal phase, not your cycle as a whole.
> So if you know when you're ovulating, you could work out how many days from ovulation to AF and if it seems a bit short (I think 10 days is the shortest it should normally be?) then maybe speak to a medical professional?Click to expand...


My last Luteal Phase only lasted 8 days. I plan on talking to my Dr when, I go for my presurgery screening in a couple of weeks. I will definitely tell her this, thanks.


----------



## deafgal01

8 days is short for a LP. Is it always 8 days for your LP or was that just for the last month's cycle?


----------



## Stinas

Ladies - is it ok to take cinnamon pills? I have been taking 1000 iui every day. I have read up on it but not found way too much. 
I did the honey cinnamon spoonfull daily, but got tired of it after a cycle. I do use honey in other things, so I am still getting enough daily. 
What do you think?


----------



## Bug222

I have never actually heard of cinnamon pills... is it just pure cinnamon in pill form???


----------



## GalvanBaby

deafgal01 said:


> 8 days is short for a LP. Is it always 8 days for your LP or was that just for the last month's cycle?

I have only been charting for 3 months and it was just last months cycle, my LP was 11 days for the other 2. I am thinking that, it might have been stress because, we just moved into my mother in law's house while we build our house and that is stressful. There are always tons of people in her tiny house so, no privacy at all! And, I am a very private person, I thrive on having tons of alone time after, I work all day (I am an EFL teacher)


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm, that could be it. :shrug: Hopefully next cycle it goes back to normal of 11.


----------



## GalvanBaby

deafgal01 said:


> Hmmm, that could be it. :shrug: Hopefully next cycle it goes back to normal of 11.

I think so. Thank God that, by the time we start TTC definitely, we will be in our house!! Yayyy!!!!!
I will be going to the Dr next Saturday to get an sonogram to check and see if a cyst I had on my ovary has dissappeared and to schedule the dye test on my tubes. I told OH that, I think he needs to get a sperm test just to make sure everything is in working oreder before we pay all this money to get my tubal reversal.


----------



## deafgal01

Galvan- that's a very good idea... I had no idea my man was shooting blanks so now we're trying to figure out if there's still any sperms being produced and hidden somewhere in his testes or what's the actual issue we're facing here. You should encourage him to have his sperm count. Just to be on the safe side. Even if it's a low count, there's still much they can do to help you.


----------



## Stinas

Bug222 said:


> I have never actually heard of cinnamon pills... is it just pure cinnamon in pill form???

I think so. This is the exact one I bought....
https://www.drugstore.com/natures-b...d=98038&fromsrch=natures+bounty+cinnamon+1000


----------



## Bug222

hmmm... i bet that would taste WAY better!!! lol.. i wish I had known it came in pill form.. I hated the taste!


----------



## Stinas

I love honey and cinnamon, but day after day i got sick of it. Hopefully this works the same way?


----------



## Kros330

I kind of slacked on the honey cinnamon this month and wondering if it had anything to do with my late O and weird cycle. Im going back on H & C full force this month!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all well went for a family meal for my aunt's 60th last night was really nice to see them all well don't no what dpo i am but no i Defoe ovulated on cd17 i had a +opk and egg white to x x x


----------



## haj624

hey ladies....well the witch got me :cry: onto cycle 5


----------



## shterr612

Aw, I'm sorry hun! :hug:


----------



## haj624

shterr612 said:


> Aw, I'm sorry hun! :hug:

Thanks hun!!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Oh boo, haj! Stupid witch never gets our memos, does she? We are all due for a baby!


----------



## haj624

deafgal01 said:


> :hugs: Oh boo, haj! Stupid witch never gets our memos, does she? We are all due for a baby!

no i wish she would get it lol.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm going to test next weekend if no af x x


----------



## DBZ34

I did the same thing Kros. I stopped taking the H&C a couple of days before ov last cycle to see if it would make a difference because since I started H&C, my cycles have changed and I'm ov-ing later. I ended up ov-ing on CD16, which is later than usual, but the same as the cycle I started the H&C. 

Good luck this cycle! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls the witch got me yesterday gutted but still carry on ha got some pure honey it lovely hope this helps x x x


----------



## caz & bob

just been reading about h&c you are supposed to have 2 teaspoonfusl in a morning and a evening is this right how many teaspoonfuls are you girls having x x x


----------



## Stinas

I got tired of the honey to be honest. I have always liked it, but after an entire bottle, I got sick of it....so I got cinnamon pills for now.


----------



## deafgal01

Stinas- i didn't get tired of it. I quit it altogether when I realized it wasn't me that needed the help. :dohh: So don't see the point of continuing it when it's not gonna help my man any.


----------



## kneeswrites

i don't suppose i could join you ladies .__.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Knees come on- join us anyways. Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## JenniferAnn

yeah im done with the honey and cinnamon too.. since its my husbands issue not mine.. but ill still put it in my tea!! 

Welcome knees


----------



## caz & bob

welcome knees think i will just take it this month if nothing then i will stop it x x x


----------



## Bug222

welcome Knees!


----------



## kneeswrites

Yay :cloud9:

I started taking honey and cinnamon when Green mentioned it and since she got a BFP on it I was like OKAY WHATEVER! I'll try just about anything :haha:

ummm my name is Vaela, my OH's name is Jonathan. We're engaged. We've been kind of NTNP since 2009/2010, when we first moved in together, but this last month is the first month where I'm going all out. I thought I was hardcore TTC all those other months until I joined this forum and realized all the stuff I was doing wrong! 

I'm currently in the TWW... I've never gotten a BFP. 

Fiance and I are getting married in August 2012 :cloud9:

Neither of us has been in for any kind of testing yet, we're planning on TTC seriously for a few months before we worry about that, in case it's just been bad timing on our part!

This cycle he and I both have been making a lot of changes...I've been doing the honey and cinnamon obviously, plus prenatals, green tea, soy isoflavones, and a bunch of random vitamins. J's been taking zinc and other supplements, and I've been temping (horribly) and using OPKs...

I couldn't take the stress of TTC without my friends here and I'm always looking to make new friends... 

Thanks for letting me join in :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Val we are glad for more people. Hope it works for you!


----------



## mamadonna

Mornin all,good luck vaela


----------



## honeysuede

Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing, but I just wanted to say I tried honey & cinnamon for the first time this month & we got our first :bfp: after 20 months TTC. I also done a few other things different so I am not saying it was definitely the H&C but just though I would let you know:hugs::hugs: Take care & :dust::dust: to you all
xxxxxxx


----------



## kneeswrites

Woo congrats! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Honey that is great news! Congrats!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

honeysuede said:


> Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing, but I just wanted to say I tried honey & cinnamon for the first time this month & we got our first :bfp: after 20 months TTC. I also done a few other things different so I am not saying it was definitely the H&C but just though I would let you know:hugs::hugs: Take care & :dust::dust: to you all
> xxxxxxx

woohoooo congrats!!


----------



## mamadonna

honeysuede said:


> Hi girls, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing, but I just wanted to say I tried honey & cinnamon for the first time this month & we got our first :bfp: after 20 months TTC. I also done a few other things different so I am not saying it was definitely the H&C but just though I would let you know:hugs::hugs: Take care & :dust::dust: to you all
> xxxxxxx

Congratulations


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats Honeysuede!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Honeysuede!!!!!


----------



## honeysuede

Thanks ladies, hope you all join me very soon:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## shterr612

Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Honey!!!


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations honeysuede


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well honey congratulations hun x x x


----------



## TFSGirl

Hmm, I had NEVER heard of this Honey and Cinnamon thing, but heck, I love them both so maybe I should give it a shot! I'll have to read up on it :D


----------



## kneeswrites

TFSGirl said:


> Hmm, I had NEVER heard of this Honey and Cinnamon thing, but heck, I love them both so maybe I should give it a shot! I'll have to read up on it :D

That's what I figure, seems a little weird but I love honey and cinnamon anyway so I don't mind trying it! Plus so many girls on BnB have had success with it! It can't hurt, right? :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am having a few pimm's tonight hope you all have a nice weekend x x x


----------



## shterr612

Happy weekend to you too Caz! :hug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am kind of sad and angry at the same time! My sister in law just found out she is pregnant and she did not want another baby, she had her tubes tied 2 years ago. She is upset and angry about it and is trying to keep it a secret from everyone. She is hoping it "goes away"!!! I am sad because, I have been hoping and praying for my little miracle and even though she doesn't need another kid, she got the little miracle, I have wanted for so long and is now wishing it would dissappear! I just don't understand why people who have 4 kids and don't take care of them, is married but, goes out with 3 other men, and never buys anything for her kids, (they run around in old hand me down clothes while she is always dressed in nice new clothes!) gets pregnant!! I just needed to vent to someone who would understand. Sorry if I have bothered anybody or this is not the correct place to post this.


----------



## GalvanBaby

On other happy thoughts, I will be going to the Dr this week to have the dye test done on my tubes and to get my surgery date!! Yayyyyy!!!! I am hoping for next week, maybe on the 30th, if possible.


----------



## JenniferAnn

GalvanBaby said:


> I am kind of sad and angry at the same time! My sister in law just found out she is pregnant and she did not want another baby, she had her tubes tied 2 years ago. She is upset and angry about it and is trying to keep it a secret from everyone. She is hoping it "goes away"!!! I am sad because, I have been hoping and praying for my little miracle and even though she doesn't need another kid, she got the little miracle, I have wanted for so long and is now wishing it would dissappear! I just don't understand why people who have 4 kids and don't take care of them, is married but, goes out with 3 other men, and never buys anything for her kids, (they run around in old hand me down clothes while she is always dressed in nice new clothes!) gets pregnant!! I just needed to vent to someone who would understand. Sorry if I have bothered anybody or this is not the correct place to post this.

aww i know how you feel.. my sister in law has her tubes tied and same thing kinda happened to her, but it was etopic.. sooooo.. but still i was like WTF why does that happen and its just not fair, she has 2 and does not want any more as far as i know.. I didnt even know you could still get preg with your tubes being tied... it just sucks when it happens for other people who dont deserve it and it doesnt happen for us.. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Galvan - I know how you feel. Most of the time those are the ones that get blessed with miracles...why?....maybe some way of god is trying to get her to straighten out her life?..who knows why. It drives me mad!!! 

Yay! For going to the doc! Keep us updated because if this cycle does not work out for me I have to go in for the dye test also.


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey I just read some of your posts and decided to try it out , so how much do I take of honey and how much cin? It's in powder form! Is that ok and my honey is natural forest honey?


----------



## JenniferAnn

DanielleTTC said:


> Hey I just read some of your posts and decided to try it out , so how much do I take of honey and how much cin? It's in powder form! Is that ok and my honey is natural forest honey?

Any kind of honey is fine, just take a spoonful of honey and sprinkle some cinnamon on top one time a day!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i have had ewcm for 2 days now but not jew to ovulate yet and i have just started decaff green tea again could it be that x x x


----------



## Bug222

ok ladies... so I happen to know that there are two of you who need to make an little announcement to the group..... sooo..... 

Congrats to you both!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DanielleTTC

JenniferAnn said:


> DanielleTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey I just read some of your posts and decided to try it out , so how much do I take of honey and how much cin? It's in powder form! Is that ok and my honey is natural forest honey?
> 
> Any kind of honey is fine, just take a spoonful of honey and sprinkle some cinnamon on top one time a day!Click to expand...

Thankyou, I love it taste Devine!


----------



## Lisa92881

I keep forgetting to take my h&c but I remembered today!! :smug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi, ladies
Well it looks like my luteal phase straightened itself out. I had posted earlier that last cycle, it was only 8 days but, this time, it has been 12DPO and no AF yet. Who knows maybe this month, I get my little miracle?! This is my last chance before surgery. AF is actually due Thursday but, I haven't had any symptoms of pregnancy nor AF so, who knows. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and praying to God! 
Today is OH's birthday, he turned 25 today! So, that would be an awesome Bday present!!!


----------



## shterr612

Good luck ladies! Hugs!


----------



## kneeswrites

I guess honey and cinnamon really works :cloud9:


----------



## Bug222

yay now I can officially say CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Bug222

has anyone heard from Wannabeam lately????


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats knees!! :hugs:


----------



## shterr612

Bug, Im not kidding... I was thinking the same thing! I was going to ask if anyone had heard from her!!


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations kneeswrites!


----------



## kneeswrites

thanks guys :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Kneeswrites!!!! :happydance:

Well, ladies, my prayer for a little miracle before my surgery was not answered. :cry:

So, I will be having surgery in about 2 weeks give or take. For 2 months fater that, I will have to wait to TTC but, mid April I will be full balst TTC. Now, I am hoping for a Mother's Day present!!!


----------



## shterr612

Ladies that are interested: I created a Honey Cinnamon Bumps in the Making in the Pregnancy Group area. I thought it would be fun for us to have a spot for us to go and chat about stuff. Stop in and let me know your BFP date, EDD, and if you will be finding out if your bump is Blue/Pink or being surprised with a Yellow! I am excited to for the TTC honey ladies to become honey bumps! :)

LINK


----------



## Bug222

Sorry to hear that Galvan :hugs: Best of luck with your surgery and Fx'd for a quick BFP when you are able to TTC again!!! 

Shterr- I sent her a PM a little while ago but haven't heard anything back. I hope all is ok and she just stopped coming on BnB or something.


----------



## deafgal01

Nope, haven't heard from Wannabeam. :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats knee x x x


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok well we all know TTC makes you over-think *everything*, so I have a silly question... :blush:

Does it matter if I take my h&c with (or on) something, like honey in my tea, or h&c on an apple?? Do you think that makes it "work" less?? I know, crazy right?! :wacko:


----------



## Bug222

I don't think it makes a difference :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Bug222 said:


> I don't think it makes a difference :)

Logically, I don't think so either....I mean, it all ends up in the same place right?! But I find myself questioning everything these days! :dohh:


----------



## Bug222

haha i know that feeling!!!


----------



## shterr612

It shouldn't matter at all. Lots of people mix it in with things. A few times, I sprinkled mine over vanilla icecream or mixed in with smoothies... just to change it up. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

shterr612 said:


> It shouldn't matter at all. Lots of people mix it in with things. A few times, I sprinkled mine over vanilla icecream or mixed in with smoothies... just to change it up. :)

And look how you turned out!! :thumbup: :happydance:

Yummm, ice cream!


----------



## TFSGirl

The only way that it "changes" anything is if you put it in something very hot, like a very hot cup of tea, since it is the unpasturized kind of honey that you should be taking as that is where the bee pollen and effectiveness actually lies. Heating it up too much in essence pasteurizes it and thus "could" take some of the effectiveness away. Other than that eating it "with" things shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh, interesting. Thank you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a chilled one afm think i am ovulating wooopp hers a pic but think it will be darker tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120128-00063.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lisa92881

Woooohooo!!

Time for some :sex:!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm hers my opks when do you think i ovulated ff said it was cd14 but cd15 look like it to me we never bd on cd15 but we did on cd16 and we are tonight do you think it will be enuf x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120130-00067.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## shterr612

Good luck Caz! Cheering for you!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm think i am 3 or 4 dpo woopp we didn't :sex: last night think i will be covered x x x


----------



## readyORnot

good luck caz & bob but don't forget to start BDing from about 5-7 days _before_ you ovulate as well. Sperm can live for up to 7 days inside you and the best thing is to have them waiting around in the tubes when the egg is released as the egg itself only survives for about 24 hours.
Good luck, and I hope you caught the egg this cycle!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, ladies, tomorrow is my doctor's appointment! I will be having and ultrasound and depending on it, I will either go for another test where they run dye through my tubes or will get my surgery date. I hope, I can just get my surgery date so, we can get this on a roll. If I can get the surgery date, I will try to schedule for next week. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Bug222

good luck Galvan!!!! won't be long now!!! :flower:


----------



## readyORnot

good luck GalvanBaby, got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Kros330

Hey Ladies just checking in with everyone! Good luck Caz!!!!! I think I might have had IB yesterday and FF turned my chart to triphasic this morning. Im going to maybe test tomorrow or monday. I dont want to get my hopes up but I really hope this is my month!! I think I am going :wacko: please please please be a BFP!!!


----------



## Stinas

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, ladies, tomorrow is my doctor's appointment! I will be having and ultrasound and depending on it, I will either go for another test where they run dye through my tubes or will get my surgery date. I hope, I can just get my surgery date so, we can get this on a roll. If I can get the surgery date, I will try to schedule for next week. Wish me luck!!!

Are you going to have an HSG done? I am going tuesday for one! 
Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hii ladies! I went to the Dr today and was ordered an HSG and Hormonal Profile, she also ordered a sperm test for OH. I am at CD 11 so, I have to wait until next cycle to get these test done, I am to do the HP on CD3 and the HSG right after AF ends.

I have very low pain tolerance :nope: and she said that for some ladies the HSG hurts so, Stinas: You have to post if it hurt or not! I feel like a huge baby, I mean, I have had 2 kids and am fixing to have surgery but, I am worried about the pain of the HSG.

The good thing is, that I will be able to have surgery right after my Dr gets the results and that should be the week of the 27th.:happydance: She said that we need to wait a month after surgery to start TTC and will be giving me Clomid for my first cycle due to my irregular cycles I have had in the past ( this is the reason for the HP)

I am excited and nervous now that the process has officially started!! :happydance: Wish me luck! 

On another note, I have been sick this week. I had a HORRIBLE UTI so bad that I was having bladder and uretha spasms! I thought I was dying and I am not used to Mexico's medical system yet. First of all, they don't give real pain medicine here, all the gave me is Ketorolac which in my opinion is like Tylenol, it doesn't work unless they give me that at an extremely high dosage mixed with another pain med. I am used to the Lortab or Vicodin! Anyway, I have taken 3 shots of antibiotics, 1 a day and still have pain so, I told the Dr. and she did a vaginal exam. I also, have vaginosis so, that is why I am still hurting. 
Oh is complaining because no :sex: for a week and now, none for another 4 days! :rofl: The bad things is, this is our last chance for a miracle before surgery so, I think I will wait to take the medicine until tomorrow night because, today is my fertile EW day. Wish us luck!

:dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## Stinas

GalvanBaby - Ill let you know about the pain!!! Im super nervous. The lovely ladies over in the HSG thread said to take 3 Alieve 1hr before to help with the pain. Apparently its like a 10min thing...which is a good thing because im not too fond of doctors poking away down there to begin with. DH has to do a SA as well....hes acting like such a baby about it too. "well maybe we can wait to see how all your testing goes first, you never know, it might work and I wont need to go" lol Men are such babies...at all ages! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Galvan - I'm a big baby and have a very low tolerance for pain. I had an hsg and I felt no pain at all. Just some pressure and an occasional tiny pinch. Like stinas said, definitely take some aleve beforehand, my dr told me to take 3 one hour before. I think that helped me a lot. You'll be fine, it's easy. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Stinas said:


> GalvanBaby - Ill let you know about the pain!!! Im super nervous. The lovely ladies over in the HSG thread said to take 3 Alieve 1hr before to help with the pain. Apparently its like a 10min thing...which is a good thing because im not too fond of doctors poking away down there to begin with. DH has to do a SA as well....hes acting like such a baby about it too. "well maybe we can wait to see how all your testing goes first, you never know, it might work and I wont need to go" lol Men are such babies...at all ages! lol

OH was given a jar to put the sample in at home and then is to take it to the Dr's office immediately after. I am interested in seeing ho he can figure ths out. LOL! He didn't want to do it either but, I told him that we need to be sure everything is in working order before we spend alll that mney on surgery!

They don't sell Aleve here in Mexico but, my Dr told me to take 800mg of Advil 30 minutes before and 800 after the test. She said the point is to stop the pain before it starts. I am a little nervous about so much Advil in such a short time but, she says it is ok to do just once.


----------



## TFSGirl

Ummm.... hmmm.... Well I just got my :bfp: HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## DBZ34

Congratulations, TFSGirl!! H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm in total shock...


----------



## Lisa92881

TFSGirl said:


> I'm in total shock...

Congrats!! :happydance:

Share details - BD days, ov day, symptoms, etc!!


----------



## Stinas

Galvan - I think there is a certain time limit you have in order to bring the sperm back to office....make sure you find out what it is....I want to say 10min, but not sure. I live a bit far from office, so DH will be stuck doing it there. I could imagine how weird that would be, but then again, he wont be spread eagle getting things inserted in him, so I dont feel as bad haha 
yes, but I would agree, its good to have everything checked out before surgery. Why go through the pain when you can find out answers before doing it. 

TFSGirl - CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats TFS!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tfs girl congrats hun h&h 9 months x x x


----------



## shterr612

Yay TFS! Congratulations on your BFP!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Galvan - I think there is a certain time limit you have in order to bring the sperm back to office....make sure you find out what it is....I want to say 10min, but not sure. I live a bit far from office, so DH will be stuck doing it there. I could imagine how weird that would be, but then again, he wont be spread eagle getting things inserted in him, so I dont feel as bad haha
> yes, but I would agree, its good to have everything checked out before surgery. Why go through the pain when you can find out answers before doing it.
> 
> TFSGirl - CONGRATS!!!

I think its an hour. That's what we were told at least. My hubby got to do the same thing, collect the sample at home :haha: and drive it to the clinic ASAP.


----------



## readyORnot

huge congratulations tfsgirl!


----------



## TFSGirl

I am CD 24 of 27 today, didn't even think I'd GET a BFP but I did! I O a little early, usually day CD10-11, so we BDd CD 6,8,10,12,13,15 and used preseed days 8,10,12, also honey and cinnamon every day (yeah!) and green tea every day as well as FertilAid. Symptoms started for me CD 18, I had strange bouts of vertigo, nausea, and complete and utter exhaustion. CD 20-21 I was up all night both nights peeing, so I was either pregnant or developed diabetes from all the honey lol CD 21-22 my bbs stared hurting SO BAD near the armpit area which I NEVER get, then CD 23 I started feeling aversions to certain foods, and today everything smells HORRIBLE! I can smell things a mile away and they all smell bad hahhaa


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> I think its an hour. That's what we were told at least. My hubby got to do the same thing, collect the sample at home :haha: and drive it to the clinic ASAP.

Ohhh good to know...that might help him stop being such a baby about it!!! If its an hour we are good to go. I dk why someone told me 10 min. That seemed odd considering it will probably even take them longer to get it to the dept they need to get it to in office a anyways. 
Oh well...I need to call tom and see. I need to set this all up and get to the root of our issue already!
How long after all this junk did they give you clomid? Do you think I need it?


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> I think its an hour. That's what we were told at least. My hubby got to do the same thing, collect the sample at home :haha: and drive it to the clinic ASAP.
> 
> Ohhh good to know...that might help him stop being such a baby about it!!! If its an hour we are good to go. I dk why someone told me 10 min. That seemed odd considering it will probably even take them longer to get it to the dept they need to get it to in office a anyways.
> Oh well...I need to call tom and see. I need to set this all up and get to the root of our issue already!
> How long after all this junk did they give you clomid? Do you think I need it?Click to expand...

Yeah 10 mins seems pretty difficult, unless you're Superman, in which case, you'd have super-sperm, and it wouldn't be an issue. :haha:

My dr's plan was to start me on Clomid as soon as my hsg showed that my tubes were open. Since my hsg ended up finding uterine polyps, I got those removed, and once I was good to go after that, she gave me the Clomid. I don't know that you "need it", since you do ovulate, but I definitely think it would help, and you could plead your case to the dr if he/she is hesitant. I'm kind of in the same situation, didn't necessarily need it, since I usually ovulate on my own (except for that one random anovulatory cycle), just late and irregularly.But my dr and I agreed that Clomid would help for 2 major reasons -- With such long cycles, you have less chances to try to get pregnant, and with irregular ovulation dates, it's hard to have well-timed BD. So, Clomid definitely helps in that sense.


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - I might change doctors. I just started this lady, but I felt like she just enjoyed listening to herself. When she checked me and said "your going to O any day now", I told her yeah, I gear up but wont for a week or so, thats when she kind of told me no, you will O and went on talking. It pissed me off to tell you the truth. I change insurances first of March, which is good because I will be getting a better one. The doctor I originally wanted to go to is a doc that delivered a friends 3 kids and delivers at a hospital closer to my house. I dont know...the lady just rubbed me the wrong way. I felt like she didnt allow me to explain myself, granted it was only one visit, but still. I didnt see her at all when I went in for cd3 bloods in her office. 
I would like clomid because I feel it would help me like soy did. Lets see what this natural cycle brings. 
TTC is frustrating sometimes!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations TSFGirl!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: has got me 27day cycle never get them my cycles are between 28 to 32 weird x x x


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: That sucks caz.


----------



## caz & bob

deafgal01 said:


> :hugs: That sucks caz.

a few vodkas tonight x x


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds good to me... count me in too, Caz... I probably shouldn't drink anything considering I'm approaching ovulation test time but eh, life's too short. :flower:


----------



## Bug222

aw so sorry Caz!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That sucks Caz!!! I am sorry!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!
Well, I have my appointment set for my HSG, Saturday the 25th. I am nervous! I am also, getting more and more nervous about my surgery, I am scared to death to be ut to sleep but, am also, scared to death of having the epidural. I had a c section with my son. They tried an epidural and spinal and niether worked, I felt when the cut me so, they put me to sleep. But, I will never forget that pain so, I don't know which I prefer.
I am nervous and scared but, excited this is getting me closer and clloser to a BFP!!! I can't wait!
Monday, I will have my hormonal profile and OH will have his sperm analysis. We should have the results within a week or so. 
Have a good weekend and:dust:to all!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ordered a fertility bracelet see if that brings us luck galvan shore you will be fine hun x x x


----------



## shterr612

Good luck Galvan and Caz!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well just waiting to ovulate x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Very good news!!!!!! I got the results for my Hormonal Profile back and all was normal, estrogen was about 2 points high but, my Dr said that was ok. OH's Sperm analysis was normal so, we are on to the next step, HSG which is Saturday morning. 
My surgery will be scheduled after i get the results of that back. I wonder how long it takes to get the results?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good new galvan wooppp x


----------



## deafgal01

Galvin- that's great! Good luck with the hsg.


----------



## shterr612

Yay Galvin! Good luck hun!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, tomorrow is the big day! I have been waiting for a little over a month for this day, after I get the results and the Dr has time to review them, I will have a surgery date. I can't wait to get this rolling!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well afm feel rough on the pimms last night well not a clue when i am going to ovulate hes a pic what do you girls think got my fertility bracelet this morning hope it help hes a pic of it xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120225-00107.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120225-00108.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GalvanBaby

HSG done and preliminary results were great, the radiologist who did the test said that it looked like have a good length of tubes left! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:, I will get the results Monday. Next step: surgery date!! Yayyyy!!! :happydance:

The HSG didn't hurt like I thought it would. I only had a very slight ain when they inflated the little balloon in my cervix after that, no pain until after the procedure. I had cramps that were less than my period cramps. One of the side effects I had, was a hot flash like symptom. When we were on our way home, I got really hot and nauseous, I rolled down the window and cooled off and felt better. So, all in all it was not as bad as I expected.

Have a good weekend everybody!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Galvin- yay for good experience. Hope the results all come back good and you get a surgery date. Then again hsg can sometimes clean out your webs (and make you extra fertile) for having a baby. :shrug: I think.

Caz- that's one pretty bracelet.


----------



## moose31

Hi ladies!
me and DH been ttc 11 months heard about honey cinnamon on another thread putting it in my morning oatmeal everyday this cycle :) fingers crossed


----------



## Bug222

That is great news Galvan!! So glad the HSG went well and things look good. How soon with they make your surgery appt? So exciting!

Beautiful bracelet Caz! 

Welcome Moose!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bug222: I have an appointment with my Dr Monday afternoonand at that appointment, I will get my surgery date. My Dr said it will be for this week!! I am getting more and more nervous!!

Update on post HSG feelings: I have been feeling nauseous all day off and on, I was ok until I ate. After that, I started feeling nauseous and in pain. I had hot flashes also a few times today and it is 13 degreese Celsius here today with no heater on! I highly recommend to anyone having this test done to not plan on doing anything much after the test., I had planned on going to pay a couple of bills and run a few errands but, I ave spent my day in bed sleeping off and on. Now, I am bored but, don't feel like getting up!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Moose!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

galvin glad things went well :) i had bad cramps and pains for almost 2 weeks after my HSG so what your feeling is probably normal. Good Luck with the surgery!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls galvin gald it all went well hun xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies!!
Today, I still feel icky. The hot flashes have stopped, thank God!!! I have cramps off and on but, they're not bad enough to want Advil. I will spend today resting also, I don't want to risk making myself feel like yesterday.

I can't wait until tomorrow!!!


----------



## Wannabeam

Hey girls

I have been absent for months, but I promised I would stay on this thread to cheer on any ladies ttc with honey & cinnamon! 

I can't read through the last few months as that would take forever but I'd just like to say, hello and hugs to all as I would like to share some positive energy with all those ttc girls out there, and hi and hugs to all my old honey and cinnamon friends :wave:

Some days I look back at my 7 months ttc and remember all that I did, I think I took better care of my body then than ever before. Sometimes I would feel desperate and wonder if it would ever happen and other times I would feel certain that it would. TTC is a rollercoaster, you have ups and downs, but we will all get there however long it takes. Since being preggers I have met ladies who hardly ever ovulated and still they fell preggers eventually. One thing I found really helped me stay positive was this thread, infact it wasn't long after joining this thread that I fell preggers. Taking that spoonfull of h&c everyday knowing that countless other girls out there were doing the same and beleiving the same meant the world to me. Since becoming preggers I have stopped the cinnamon as studies have shown too much cinnamon is unsafe during pregnancy, but the honey is still great every now and then. 

Never give up ladies, I'm cheering you all on!:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## caz & bob

nice to see you back hun x x x


----------



## shterr612

Hey wannabeam! Welcome back! How have you been feeling?


----------



## Wannabeam

shterr612 said:


> Hey wannabeam! Welcome back! How have you been feeling?

Hi!

Thanks hun, it's great to be back.... I forgot how addictive it is lol! I'm feeling great lol! For a while I was suffering with a few unexpected things.... I have to say I had no idea how bad morning sickness and pregnancy headaches were untill I experienced them. I am back eating honey again... for a while the smell of it was like perfume to me and I couldn't eat it lol! I haven't any cravings yet... infact I feel normal... apart from something nobody told me before I got preggers.... the dreaded blocked nose.... my nose has been really blocked and constantly runny from day one, I get through packs of toilet rolls (cheaper than posh tissue boxes lol!) in days. My sinuses are what causes alot of headaches and also the clogged feeling made me really sick.... just a sneeze would send me hurling. No one told me this could happen... it is a huge pregnancy symptom that's overlooked and is constant. 

Are you still including honey in your diet? How are you feeling? 

It's great to see so many people have joined this thread.... it's a real joy booster when I come on here.:thumbup:


----------



## shterr612

Aww! I'm sorry you have been feeling rotten! :( just think about the great gift at the end! It will make it all worth it! We have a thread in the pregnancy group area for the honey and cinnamon ladies that got pregnant! You should check it out! I know you will see some familiar faces and they would be so happy to hear from you!

I have not had MS so far. I've just struggled with constantly feeling tired. Recently, I've been getting the headaches and growing pains. Overall, I know I can't complain... I've had it extremely lucky, symptom-wise. 

Cravings... Ummm... Everything junky I should not eat a lot of... Sugary citrus stuff, French fries, rice, pastas, cheese, donuts... Ughhhh! :)


----------



## Bug222

So happy to have you back Wannabeam!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have my surgery date and good news from the Dr: First, I have a really good length of tubes left, the tubal ligation was done really close to my ovaries so, that left alot. Second, my surgery will be Monday morning.

She said it would last at most an hour and a half and first preference for anethesia is ephidural. That is not my first choice because, when I had my son via Cesarean, I felt them cutting me ith just the ephidural. I tld her this and she said we will talk to the anesthesiologist about it.

I am very excited now! I have never been so excited about an upcoming surgery!!!!


----------



## Bug222

Oh wow.. so soon!! That is fabulous!! Soon it will be baby making time!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi all I'm thinking of starting honey & cinnamon as in now on cd1. Does it matter when and how much? We've been TTC number 1 for over a year now and thought its worth a shot


----------



## shterr612

I usually just did a little spoonful with a spilrinkle of cinnamon on top. Sometimes I would change it up and do the honey and cinnamon over cereal, toast, icecream, etc. have fun with it!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I could probably just sit and eat spoonfuls of both all day :haha: I just wasn't sure if there was a specific amount. I'm off shopping tonight so will get things to have them with


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a question about Fertility Friend...
I have been charting for the past 4 months and the system has yet to register ovulation, I have had to override it myself. I have ovulation pains each month so, I really know when I ovulate but, want to keep everything charted just in case I need it. 
I log CM, CP, specific symptoms, and sometimes temp (I keep forgetting to temp!)
I want to get this down right before I actually start TTC.


----------



## DBZ34

GalvanBaby said:


> I have a question about Fertility Friend...
> I have been charting for the past 4 months and the system has yet to register ovulation, I have had to override it myself. I have ovulation pains each month so, I really know when I ovulate but, want to keep everything charted just in case I need it.
> I log CM, CP, specific symptoms, and sometimes temp (I keep forgetting to temp!)
> I want to get this down right before I actually start TTC.

Ahh... Fertility Friend won't confirm ovulation unless you actually put temperatures in, especially the days leading up to ovulation and at least three days afterward, but more is better. Even with all that other good info, it won't register that you've ovulated. 

So, if you want to see the crosshairs, you've got to temp. Laying the thermometer on top of the alarm clock when you set it could help you remember to do it....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well think i am ovulating woopp very late one this is i normally ovulate between 14-18 hers a pic x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120229-00115.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wannabeam

shterr612 said:


> Aww! I'm sorry you have been feeling rotten! :( just think about the great gift at the end! It will make it all worth it! We have a thread in the pregnancy group area for the honey and cinnamon ladies that got pregnant! You should check it out! I know you will see some familiar faces and they would be so happy to hear from you!
> 
> I have not had MS so far. I've just struggled with constantly feeling tired. Recently, I've been getting the headaches and growing pains. Overall, I know I can't complain... I've had it extremely lucky, symptom-wise.
> 
> Cravings... Ummm... Everything junky I should not eat a lot of... Sugary citrus stuff, French fries, rice, pastas, cheese, donuts... Ughhhh! :)

Hiya

Can't find that thread u mentioned... what's it called? Could you paste a link maybe?


----------



## Gregsprincess

How many of this group have had BFP's so far? I've been trying to read whole thread but I just don't have time :dohh: do you think the BFP was from H & C


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi,

Those of us who have got a BFP and have been taking h&c beleive it has indeed helped. As soon as I started to take it I fell preggers the same month. I aslo tried carob syrup which helped me ovulate more often, it's available widely where I live (cyprus), but you can alo get it off the internet in tablet form. I love honey and cinnamon more though. Goodluck hun


----------



## Gregsprincess

I'm in Cyprus - not sure I like the look of carob syrup when I've seen it in the shops :haha:


----------



## Wannabeam

Gregsprincess said:


> I'm in Cyprus - not sure I like the look of carob syrup when I've seen it in the shops :haha:

Just realised I added you a few months ago as we both lived in Cyprus lol!:haha: Carob syrup is yucky:wacko:, but I downed a spoonful followed by a cup of PG tips every day because my ovulation was getting further and further away each cycle:thumbup:. Must have helped along with the h&c I reckon. The chinese use cinnamon for fertility problems in women so I reckon it helps more than the honey. Try taking it everyday and see how it goes, can't do any harm.:winkwink:


----------



## Gregsprincess

That's my theory is rather try all the natural stuff before going down the medication route as it cant be harmful. Also I have no idea what or where to go in Cyprus with TTC problems :blush: :haha:


----------



## Wannabeam

Gregsprincess said:


> That's my theory is rather try all the natural stuff before going down the medication route as it cant be harmful. Also I have no idea what or where to go in Cyprus with TTC problems :blush: :haha:

I'm all for the natural too hun :flower: 

I've heard the best place to go in Cyprus for TTC is a private clinic. I never had a gyno before I fell preggers, just a cousin who was a doctor, I also don't have any insurance. We were refered to a private womens clinic (where they do, IVF, Pap Smears etc) and I have a very nice lady doctor who speaks perfect english. She has since done all my check-ups and many scans from as early as 6 weeks. If you like you can just see a private gyno a few times (you pay per visit) and then once you are preggers you can ask to be transfered to a general hospital (to save costs) as that's what we were thinking of doing... but for now we are desperately trying to save so that I can have the baby in a private hospital.... but if I have to go to the hospital instead I won't mind and my gyno said she can send over the notes. Its 2000 euros for natural birth, 500euro for an epidural or 4000euro for a c-section (all costs included). In the general hospitals it's 700euros for the aftercare of the baby as the mother usualy has a health card (available from the ministry of health). I have heard brilliant things about the general hospitals over here. :thumbup:


----------



## Gregsprincess

I'll see how it goes as I think I would want my OH to have SA before I start being prodded and poked about if that makes sense. I have health insurance through my job but it's making sure things are covered. We have a friend that had her baby at the general hospital and has said that they were great so once I get BFP I'll look into it more


----------



## GalvanBaby

I defintely recommend the SA before they start poking on you, it is what we did! So much easier for them!
I am not from your area, I am pon the other side of the world so, I can't help much with Dr's but, the prices sound good in a private hospital there, in the US (well, where I am from), births start at 10,000 USD and go up from there!


----------



## shterr612

Here you go, Wannbeam!  LINK


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well girls think ovulation is today wooppp done 2 opks one at 10.00am and one at 1.20pm my cervix is high open and soft so defo today hers the pics x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120301-00117.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gregsprincess

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well girls think ovulation is today wooppp done 2 opks one at 10.00am and one at 1.20pm my cervix is high open and soft so defo today hers the pics x x x

I never got a positive OPK when I used them but they are looking good lots of :sex: Today and tomorrow


----------



## caz & bob

i always get really dark ones when ovulating xx


----------



## Gregsprincess

I think a lot of mine was testing too late at night :shrug: have just ordered a persona monitor hoping that works better


----------



## caz & bob

good luck with it hun xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well tomorrow is my big day!!! I have already ate my last big meal before surgery and will be able to eat light up until 8 o'clock tonight and liquids until midnight. No coffee in the morning! :( 
We have to be at the hospital at 6:30 in the morning. I am still very nervous and that is an understatment but, very excited!!! I haven't slept well in a few days due to this, too so, I am excited to be able to sleep again!
At first, I was 100% against the epidural because, I felt the dr's cutting me in my last C-section but, a lot of people have told me it works different everytime so, I will talk with the anesthesiologist in the morning and if he says it should work, I will try it!

After, this 2 more AF's and TTC!!!! That will leave me at the 1st week of April. Hopefully, I have another January Baby, I got Preggers with my daughter in April and she was born Jan 15. OH's and MIL's bdays are in January also so, that would be an awesome gift for them!!!


----------



## shterr612

So happy for you! Best wishes for you tomorrow!! We will be thinking of ya!


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck galvanbaby


----------



## Kros330

So I had an ultrasound done. THey found some light fluid in the lining of the uterus. They also found what they think are adhesions. Anyone had any experience with this? Now I have to get an HSG so they can get a better look. I am super nervous. Any advice on what to expect?


----------



## JenniferAnn

kros the HSG is easy, its a few minutes and my hurt alittle but its not as bad as its made out to be. I did have bad cramps for almost 2 weeks after but then they went away


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls galven good luck hun well afm 5dpo woopp went a friends ann summers party at the weekend never laughed so much in my life was brill lv it x x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Kross330: My HSG was no where near as bad as I thought it was going to be. It hurt very little and I had some cramping for a few days. I also, had hot flashes the day I had it done. Good luck.

Well, my surgery was yesterday and right about now, I am really missing the US!!! Here in Mexico, they don't give you good pain medicine, all they gave me was Ketorolac 20 mg and ibuprofen 800 mg. It was ok when I wasn't moving around but, now that am home, I am in horrible pain. I can't get comfortable because, I can't move my self that much and in the hospital, the bed move. Another lady who had this done said that it gets easier each day so, I am hoping to atleast get some sleep tomorrow and be able to get close to comfortable. 
As for the imporatant stuff:, The reversal went well. My Dr said that the right tube was in perfect condition but, the left one was not so good but, after a little extra work, she got it to stay open. I had an epidural and the anesthesiologist also, gave me a sedative and stayed right beside me so, eaverytime I felt a little pain, he gave me more meds. I felt a lot of pulling and pushing and could smell burning but, no pain!!
Next stop, TTC!!!!!! That is all this is about.


----------



## mamadonna

I'm pleased it all went well for you,i hope the pain eases soon for you


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: Galvan glad all went well hun x x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Pain is a little less today so, it is getting easier. Right now the pain from the epidural is the owrse, my back is killing me!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

glad things went well galvan... id be pissed if they didnt give me strong pain meds, thats crazy that they dont!


----------



## caz & bob

does any one no what i can take for catarrh its all in my head why i am ttc xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

JenniferAnn said:


> glad things went well galvan... id be pissed if they didnt give me strong pain meds, thats crazy that they dont!

Yeah, I am pissed! I didn't feel half the pain with my csection/ tubal ligation and now, I am in pain alot of the time. I told OH that I will be going to the States to have the babt when we finally have him/her on the way.


----------



## JenniferAnn

GalvanBaby said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> glad things went well galvan... id be pissed if they didnt give me strong pain meds, thats crazy that they dont!
> 
> Yeah, I am pissed! I didn't feel half the pain with my csection/ tubal ligation and now, I am in pain alot of the time. I told OH that I will be going to the States to have the babt when we finally have him/her on the way.Click to expand...

i so would do that LOL at least you know you'll get pain meds in the US :)


----------



## shterr612

Wow! I'm sorry you are in so much pain! :( Bighugs!


----------



## Wannabeam

caz & bob said:


> does any one no what i can take for catarrh its all in my head why i am ttc xx

Hiya

Whilst in the first trimester my doctor gave me Benylin (syrup/liquid form) for a bad chesty cough I had. I think Benylin does a range for catarrh too. If it was safe for me being preggers then it should be OK whilst ttc too. Ask a pharmacist I reckon.:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

GalvanBaby said:


> Pain is a little less today so, it is getting easier. Right now the pain from the epidural is the owrse, my back is killing me!!

Sorry to hear you are in pain hun. Sending you healing energies.:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well AF showed her face 4 days early again! So now, apart from post surgery pain, I have cramps!! Urrgggg! :sad2: 
Good thing: My last cycle before TTC!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday no drink for me tonight why i have ovulated my head feels abit better to wooppp galvan sorry your in pain hun hope it goes soon x x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey ladies!! This forum is kind of dying out?!?

Well, my stitches came out today but, due to more work being done on my left tube, we have to wait another month to TTC so, it can heal completely but, as of April 13th, Honey and Cinnamon everyday!!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

haha galvin i think its dying out cause we are all reading the journals :)


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls i am just taking the h&c up to ovulation af got me today gutted but on to my next cycle x x x


----------



## shterr612

Awww! I'm sorry Caz! Hugs!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Sorry that AF got you :hugs: I've still been taking honey and cinnamon but only had temp rise today so still need to confirm O, is it better to stop after O then?


----------



## caz & bob

Gregsprincess said:


> Sorry that AF got you :hugs: I've still been taking honey and cinnamon but only had temp rise today so still need to confirm O, is it better to stop after O then?

don't no hun its just what i am doing they say stop the cinnamon because it can cores a miscarriage x x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Oh I didn't know that x


----------



## shterr612

Maybe do it with cinnamon up until O and then just honey after?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday hope you all have a nice weekend happy mothers day to all you mums out there just in case i don't get time to come on i will be having a few vodkas tonight x x x x


----------



## DBZ34

I take cinnamon up until ov and then stop because I find it's really good for EWCM, and so after ov, I probably don't need it. Well, actually I take it and stop a couple of days before ov because it delays my ov until after I stop it for some reason. Ov has gone from CD12-13 to CD15-16 since I started taking it. But, someone on here heard from their doctor that more days before ov is better for the maturity of eggs, so maybe it's a good thing that it delays things. I dunno.

But I've heard that the cinnamon can cause miscarriage too, but you have to be taking lots of it, a sprinkle in your food shouldn't hurt.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well afm since af i started drinking my green tea and today i have felt really bad ovulation pain and really bloated could i ovulate early i am only cd5 x x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

It seems a little early but I suppose anything could be possible with women's bodies :shrug: someone suggested to me once that sometimes trapped wind can feel like ovulation pain any chance it may be that?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun think its that done a opk and its got a line but a faint one x x


----------



## Wannabeam

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well afm since af i started drinking my green tea and today i have felt really bad ovulation pain and really bloated could i ovulate early i am only cd5 x x x

Hiya hun

Be careful how much greentea you drink, it stops the absorption of folic acid. Always drink it between meals as that way you will get folic acid without the tea taking it through you. I took an extra supplement of folic acid as well as pregnacare plus during trying to conceive. I stopped drinking green tea for the first twelve weeks of pregnancy and now I have a cup when I'm not eating or taking vitamins. It's not a major thing, just something I found out whilst ttc. I'm sure greentea helped me conceive... but just always have it seperate to meals and folic acid tablets. :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

thanks hun i only have 2 cups i got Cort when i drank more but had a mc so only drink 2 now i have folic acid in my vitamins and take some as well hun so i take double xx


----------



## Wannabeam

caz & bob said:


> thanks hun i only have 2 cups i got Cort when i drank more but had a mc so only drink 2 now i have folic acid in my vitamins and take some as well hun so i take double xx

Great, it's better to take extra folic I think, then you don't worry so much plus it's meant to help with sickness once preggers, sorry to hear about your mc, sending lots of babydust your way :hugs::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls no ovulation yet but still the ovulation pain happy friday x x x


----------



## shterr612

Happy Friday Caz!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Happy Friday and hope you all have a great weekend! I'm just waiting patiently in the TWW nothing going on so far absolutely no symptoms at all :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp think this will be my last drink this weekend because i am about to ovulate wooppp got a darkish line but not very dark yet x x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hope you catch the egg! I'm cd3 now so just waiting patiently. Have a good weekend :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls new i was ovulating woopp her a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120331-00165.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Gregsprincess

:happydance:


----------



## shterr612

Woo hoo! Bring on the BDing! Hee hee!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think its both sides this month feel like they are going to pop pain in both sides and down my legs her a picture x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120401-00167.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ooo they are strong tests I'll keep fingers crossed that you catch the egg


----------



## Bug222

Ooo they look great! happy egg chasing! :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm for 2 days i have had really bad af cramp in lower abdomen never had this before dose any one no what it can be x x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Umm I've heard cysts can cause pain and fibroids but not sure, unless it's cause you caught the egg :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

ho i hope so x x


----------



## Bug222

fx'd you caught that eggie!!!


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi girls

How is everyone doing today? :flower: Everyone taken their honey and cinnamon? :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a nice Easter afm ff has put ovulation as cd20 i think it was cd19 so i am 3 to 4 dpo wooopppp x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have had a good easter afm i am thinking about taking pregnacare conception vitamins at the moment i am taking a-z just wondering has any one else tried theses and got pregnant x x x


----------



## Wannabeam

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope you all have had a good easter afm i am thinking about taking pregnacare conception vitamins at the moment i am taking a-z just wondering has any one else tried theses and got pregnant x x x

Hiya

I was taking pregnacare preconception, but then I switched to pregnacare plus even though I wasn't preggers as it has omegas that are really important and can help with overall health too. After a month or two of taking pregnacare plus I fell preggers. I am now on that plus calcium as apparently pregnacare doesn't contain the calcium you need, and I have been told today that I need iron. But up to then from ttc I took just pregnacare plus and folic acid. Oh and honey and cinnamon of course lol :thumbup:


----------



## shterr612

When is testing day this month, miss Caz? Got my Fx'd for you!


----------



## caz & bob

next week hun i was on the pregncare for months didnt seem to help hun x x x


----------



## shterr612

Well vitamins are always good, right! I will be watching and hoping for your BFP!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Every time I took pregnancare conception I got sore hoohaa :blush: I try to take the wellwoman general health with starflower they've helped I think :shrug: each cycle I just think I'm clutching at straws :haha: 
Fingers crossed for next week :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i will be testing next friday if no :af: x x x


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies I hope you dont mind me joining you,I am willing to try anything and i like both honey and cinnamon. Im not sure what cycle im into DH and I have been tring for about 3 years now and are just getting back into TTC after a much needed break from tring. I am on CD 1 today of a 43-45 day cycle!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hi:MrsSwift10!! Welcome to the Honey and Cinnamon club!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Caz did you test this week? Have everything crossed for you :thumbup:

:wave: mrsswift I hope the honey and cinnamon helps you with your BFP


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls spotting today af is jew tuesday fx she don't come will be testing Friday i will let you all no :hi: welcome to the H&C club hun x x


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks ladies Praying every one gets their BFP!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af hasn't come just wondering can hpt show up at 16 dpo i am going getting a test tomorrow oh and i cant wait i spotted cd32cd33 and nothing since only cramps her and there fx i hope this is my month i feel + about it x x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ooo how exciting :happydance: I hope you get a BFP. I think 16dpo should be pretty accurate especially if AF is late.
I have no idea what's going on with me had two days cd18 and cd19 of peak on monitor which is like positive OPK but no temp rise yet and im on cd21 :cry:x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck CAz!!!!! I can't wait to hear your BFP!!!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hey ladies- Well i ran out of honey yesterday bc that is all i drink in my tea and i love warm tea, so i was like what the heck ill just take cinnamon! OH no i do not advise any one any where to do that it was so nasty and so hard to get down! <~~~~~~ My stupid story of the week and DH thinks i should be a comedian!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

GP: maybe your temp just didn't rise this cycle!! Our bodies love to pay tricks on us!! I hate it when we have know idea what is going on.:hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

It's so strange cos today I'm having typical post O symptoms like bloating and irritable at silly things :shrug: who knows I've stopped honey and cinnamon today for couple of days see if anything changes


----------



## Bug222

OOoo Caz.. fx'd for you!!!! :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cant believe it yayyyyyyyyyyy we are cant stop crying just hope its in the right place now and not a ectopic i am not bleeding so oh thinks its in the right place her a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120419-00169.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mamadonna

Whoop whoop!I'll say congratulations here too!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Congratulations caz really pleased for you H & H 9 months :wohoo:


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Caz!!! Congratulations!!! :headspin::headspin::yipee:
It is about time for you!!! I am so happy for you!!! H&H 9 months!:cloud9:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am 6DPO today so, I am waiting for testing day. I plan to test on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Bug222

Oh Caz what fabulous news!!!! So happy for you!!!! Woohooooo!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## shterr612

OMG YAY! Congrats CAZ! I'm so happy for you! YESSSSS!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went the hozzy they scanned me i am 5 weeks they think she had a look at my tube and she looked at my lining of the womb and said its nice and thick had bloods done i have to phone up in the morning and see what my count is her a pic of my tests x x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120420-00171.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gregsprincess

How exciting :happydance: let's hope you've started a trend for us all!! Do you think the honey and cinnamon may have helped? X


----------



## shterr612

Eeeee! Love seeing the tests! Really helps it all sink in, right? Awesome!!!


----------



## caz & bob

Gregsprincess said:


> How exciting :happydance: let's hope you've started a trend for us all!! Do you think the honey and cinnamon may have helped? X

yes hun defo i took it up to ovulation x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Ooo i hope it helps me i took it up to a day after O as i wasnt sure of day - problem is i love cinnamon and could eat loads :haha: 
Did you have many symptoms different to normal? I have a sieve memory today :blush: so I'm sorry if you said before.


----------



## caz & bob

just spotting from cd32 cd33 and nothing after so i just new i never spot x x


----------



## Bug222

yay great news Caz!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls nurse has just phoned and said my bloods are 1634 witch is high has anyone had them this high i have to go back for bloods tomorrow and scan Monday x x x


----------



## MrsSwift10

Congrats Caz if you dont mind me asking, how was you taking the honey & cinnamon and how much?


----------



## caz & bob

just a tea spoonful with a sprinkle in a morning and then again at dinner time up to ovulation i was also taking a_z vitamins and drinking 2 to 3 cups of decaff green tea up to ovulation x x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is awesome Caz!!! That number sound great, it is within the normal range for 5 weeks. So, don't stress about it!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

I don't know much about the numbers but they seem good :happydance: maybe it's twins :haha:


----------



## shterr612

Oooh twins! :)


----------



## MrsSwift10

I dont know when I O at all bc I have irregular cycles, they have been about 45-50 days lately, but I spotted 3 days this month which is something that never happens to me.


----------



## Bug222

My HCG was super high at 5+4 it was something crazy like 12000... doc said anything within the range is normal and everyone is different. The bad part is, higher HCG= more symptoms=lots of time spent vomiting! lol Your number sounds great!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

MrsSwift10 said:


> I dont know when I O at all bc I have irregular cycles, they have been about 45-50 days lately, but I spotted 3 days this month which is something that never happens to me.

I would recommend charting. I would try to temp everyday and check CM everyday after AF up until you either get your crosshairs or continue until AF.

You get CM that is like eggwhites right before you O and it dries up after O. Also, your temp will rise after you O.

Do you use FF?


----------



## MrsSwift10

I do use FF but not for temping just to track everything and Im not sure I O bc I never notice ewcm. Im a mess sorry, Dh and I bd every other night as long as the witch isnt her,just incase.


----------



## Gregsprincess

I don't get EWCM unless i do a cervix check and even then it isn't a lot. Maybe take honey and cinnamon from AF until cd 14 and then stop using the average O day of books. Even if you O later at least you've had a couple of weeks. I think it's only the cinnamon that shouldn't be taken after O anyway so you could always continue with honey.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree with GP, take the H&C up until CD 15 and then after that, only take the honey. Cinnamon is not good for pregnancy, I think, it causes miscarraiges or something.

Also, I would try temping. It is hard at first but, over time, it finally becomes a habit. I have been doing it for 2 months now and after about 2 weeks, it became a habit. I even wake up on my own at 7AM on the dot every morning before the alarm!!

I am 9DPO and having crazy symptoms, some point to BFP and soem point to AF so, I do not know! I want to try to hold off until Wednesday to test but, don't know if I will.:blush:


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks ladied you guys are alot of help, I go to see my Obgyn on tues so she should be able to tell me what cd im on. Then I will go from there, but I will keep you all updated


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am 5weeks 4 days still couldn't see ewt yet got to go back Thursday i will be 6 weeks then so should be able see something my pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120423-00172.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shterr612

Yay!!! So exciting!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Yay you will have loads of scan memories how lovely. :cloud9: for you and your DH


----------



## caz & bob

i no haha at least i dont need no more bloods done just scan Thursday x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

I've only had bloods taken in Cyprus once and the lady was pretty vicious just shoved needle in and didn't even warn me! Ooo count down to thursday then, would this scan have looked different if there were multiples? I'm not obsessed with twins it's just one thing that would probably freak me out :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

she thinks there is to sacs but not to shore yet so will look much better thursday and no for defo if it is of not they can only proply see anythink at 6 weeks when she took my blood yesterday shes cratched down my arm a bit with it x x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Well I thought it looked like two darker bits on the pic which is why I asked. I'll be :coffee: patiently for Thursdays update hopefully that will keep my mind off the long TWW :haha: xx


----------



## caz & bob

there is 2 sets of twins in my fiance's family his sister has to girls and his nephew has to boys x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cool!!!:happydance:
Maybe it is twins!!! That would pretty awesome!!
Just imagine :twingirls: or :twinboys: or :oneofeach:!!!!

Good luck wit your next scan!!

I will know by then if I have my BFP!! I can't wait!!:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

fx you do hun x


----------



## shterr612

Oh wow! I dindbt notice the first time I looked, but yes... I think it totally looks like two! Sooo exciting!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been for my scan only 1 i am having hers a pic got to go back next friday to see bean 5 weeks i am x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120426-00173.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wohoo: another scan pic, was really expecting to see two :rofl: 
Will it be another scan or just weekly check ups? x


----------



## shterr612

Awesome! I love scan pics! One is still good, haha! So excited! Can't wait to watch little beanie grow!


----------



## Gregsprincess

I wonder if all the babies conceived with the help of honey and cinnamon will have a sweet tooth for those when they are older :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

gp probably ye haha didn't have to go back but i want to see bean again so she said i can go in on Friday for another scan x x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

I don't blame you have as many as you can all can go in a lovely memory book x


----------



## GalvanBaby

1 baby is great!!!! Congrats, can't wait to see this little bean grow!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

GalvanBaby said:


> 1 baby is great!!!! Congrats, can't wait to see this little bean grow!!

Yeah I'd be quite happy with the one


----------



## Bug222

awww congrats.. lovely little bean!


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations Caz, only just noticed your great news!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Well I think the honey and cinnamon has worked for me too I got a faint BFP on an IC at 11DPO and today at 12DPO a BFP on a FRER :happydance:


----------



## shterr612

YESS! Congrats sweetie! :)


----------



## Bug222

Woohooo!!! Congrats Gregsprincess!!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats Caz and Gregsprincess!! H&H 9 months! 

Caz, those scans are lovely! How wonderful to be able to see your bean grow! :)


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations gregsprincess


----------



## GalvanBaby

Again, Congratulations GP!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congratulations gp woopp x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

Thanks caz just a few days behind you as long as the bean wants to stick xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw we will be jew around the same time x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

It's a scary thought think my due date is 2 January by LMP but by ff 8 January comes up. Either way I won't be home in uk for Xmas this year :cry: xx


----------



## caz & bob

mine is the 20th dec aw you wont be home x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

You get the Xmas baby I have the new year :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

haha x x


----------



## Wannabeam

CONGRTULATIONS Gregsprincess & Caz & Bob!!!!!!!!! SOOOO happy for you both! Hope you will join u on honey and cinnamon bumps soon too? 

Gregsprincess let me know if you need any advice concerning having a baby over here, always here if you want to pick my brains.:hugs: I'm not looking forward to the heat waves :nope: But it hasn't got too hot yet has it lol, so for now we can cope. We are buying a generator incase we have anymore powercuts too. Can't be without aircon with a newborn! 

Goodluck and a happy and healthy 9 months to you both :happydance:


----------



## Gregsprincess

I am totally clueless about having a baby over here have no idea what to do next :dohh: I've made an appointment with the gynechologist I saw as I think he is obstetrician too other than that any I info you can share would be great!! It was really humid yesterday so I'm not looking forward to next few months of heat and morning sickness :nope: just hoping it stays as nausea!


----------



## TellJesus

Hmmm! Nice one will share on this soon!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi :wave: girls. Looks like i'll be starting honey and cinnamon again tomorrow think ive had a chemical as AF arrived this morning after cramps all night :cry: at least I know the sperm can find the egg though - every cloud etc


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls so sorry to her this gp fx next cycle x x


----------



## Wannabeam

Gregsprincess, so sorry to hear your news, fingers and toes crossed for you next month, :hugs: I'll be here for you when it happens too hun, keep up the honey and cinnamon and stay positive. Like you said the sperm can catch the eggy which is great, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bug222

so sorry to hear this Gregsprincess


----------



## shterr612

Big hugs gregsprincess!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had me scan seen the heart beat 6 weeks 1 day she said dont need to go back now only to see midwife hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120504-00175.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gregsprincess

Great pic :happydance: bet it was lovely to see x


----------



## caz & bob

aw it was crying ha x


----------



## Bug222

awww lovely pic!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi everyone :flower: I've back on BnB after quite a while. DH and I took a break from TTC because of his work schedule, but we're back in the game now and I'm feeling hopeful about this month. Currently 4dpo and fx'ed. I just turned 35 last month but trying not to let that worry me. 

Congrats to all the honey and cinnamon bfp's, and big hugs to those with angels :hugs:

So has everyone been taking their honey and cinnamon? I've been spotty with it but trying to be better. I found some raw honey with royal jelly at a health food store, and it tastes surprisingly good. I'd heard that royal jelly tasted bad but definitely not the case.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi :wave: I've been taking my daily dose of honey and cinnamon I'm surprisingly addicted to it :haha: have has some strange tasting honey that was Greek won't buy that again, really like the manuka honey but it's expensive. 
Age is just a number so I'm always told, I'll be 32 in a few months and trying not to worry about the age creeping higher. I'll keep things crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## Bug222

welcome back GreenOrchid!


----------



## shterr612

Good luck GreenOrchid! the H&C helps for sure! This group has a good track record! :)


----------



## Kros330

OMG!!! Im freaking out! I got positives on 4 different types of tests this morning!! I have never had any kind of line or anything! This was my first month of Clomid and 2nd month after an HSG. I really hope it sticks!. YAY!!!!!!


----------



## shterr612

Yesssss! Congrats! Post pics!


----------



## Kros330

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/998435-omg-im-freaking-out.html


----------



## Bug222

OMG Kros!! Woohoo!!! Beautiful lines!!! Congratulations!


----------



## shterr612

Awesome lines! Woo hooooooo!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Kros!!!


----------



## beckysprayer

I started honey and cinnamon this month, only on CD7 so still pretty early. I hope it brings me good luck like it has the rest of you!

Congrats Kros!! :happydance: Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :baby:


----------



## shterr612

Good luck! H/c has done the trick for lots of us! Best wishes!


----------



## Wannabeam

Hey GreenOrchid! Welcome back! :hugs: My Mama had me and my twin bro at 34 so don't worry, age is definately just a number! Goodluck and fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Congrats Kros!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Kros330 said:


> OMG!!! Im freaking out! I got positives on 4 different types of tests this morning!! I have never had any kind of line or anything! This was my first month of Clomid and 2nd month after an HSG. I really hope it sticks!. YAY!!!!!!

Yay!! Sticky honey bean!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> Hey GreenOrchid! Welcome back! :hugs: My Mama had me and my twin bro at 34 so don't worry, age is definately just a number! Goodluck and fingers crossed for you :flower:

Thanks wannabeam! I hope you've had a good pregnancy and are feeling as good as you can at this stage :flower:

I'm sure I will get my babies one way or another. Just impatient and I want to get knocked up NOW! Hopefully this is my month...currently 6dpo.


----------



## Wannabeam

GreenOrchid said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Hey GreenOrchid! Welcome back! :hugs: My Mama had me and my twin bro at 34 so don't worry, age is definately just a number! Goodluck and fingers crossed for you :flower:
> 
> Thanks wannabeam! I hope you've had a good pregnancy and are feeling as good as you can at this stage :flower:
> 
> I'm sure I will get my babies one way or another. Just impatient and I want to get knocked up NOW! Hopefully this is my month...currently 6dpo.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, my pregnancy is going well thankfully. You will get your honey & cinnamon babies I'm sure of it, I remember feeling impatient too, I heard at 35 you start dropping eggs more frequently (which explains why my Mama had twins) and so your chances are good! Fingers crossed this will be your month, keep up the honey and cinnamon hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much this ms is bad so i have keep resting be glad when it stops will post a pic of my bump when i get a proper one cant wait till i am 12 weeks congrats to who as got there bfp fx to all the rest waiting x x x


----------



## shellie31

:hi: girls. I've been reading this thread for the past 2 days :coffee: & got to say i'm converted lol :rofl:.
I'll definately be buying Honey & Cinnamon & hopefully it'll help bring me my long awaited BFP :cloud9:


----------



## Gregsprincess

shellie31 said:


> :hi: girls. I've been reading this thread for the past 2 days :coffee: & got to say i'm converted lol :rofl:.
> I'll definately be buying Honey & Cinnamon & hopefully it'll help bring me my long awaited BFP :cloud9:

Hi :wave: i was converted after reading this thread too and did get a BFP on the second cycle using honey and cinnamon but unfortunately miscarried. Have carried on having honey and cinnamon though as i think that was a big factor, hope it works for you :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey Shellie!! Glad you found your way over here!!!! Welcome!
:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Thanks girls for the welcome :friends:. I'm hoping this is the magic ingredient i've been missing all along & that my BFP happens soon :cloud9:.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Shellie I really like your avatar - pooh bear is my favourite :thumbup:


----------



## shellie31

Thanks GP :friends:, i love winnie the pooh too :cloud9: & seeing how i'm soon going to be a honey guzzler like him i figured it was perfect lol :rofl:


----------



## Gregsprincess

shellie31 said:


> Thanks GP :friends:, i love winnie the pooh too :cloud9: & seeing how i'm soon going to be a honey guzzler like him i figured it was perfect lol :rofl:

Funny you say honey guzzler like him when i told my OH he should take honey before bed he said "im not bloody winnie the pooh" :rofl: 
I have to say when i get a BFP my poor baby WILL like winnie the pooh cos thats all he/she is getting :haha: my bedroom in UK is literally full of collectibles and i even had a pooh bear tattoo :blush:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I love Pooh too!1 He is just too cute!! Him and Tweety!!


----------



## shellie31

Gregsprincess said:


> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks GP :friends:, i love winnie the pooh too :cloud9: & seeing how i'm soon going to be a honey guzzler like him i figured it was perfect lol :rofl:
> 
> Funny you say honey guzzler like him when i told my OH he should take honey before bed he said "im not bloody winnie the pooh" :rofl:
> I have to say when i get a BFP my poor baby WILL like winnie the pooh cos thats all he/she is getting :haha: my bedroom in UK is literally full of collectibles and i even had a pooh bear tattoo :blush:Click to expand...

Lol at your OH :rofl::rofl:. My baby will be the same, theres so many cute pooh bear baby stuff out there & i can't wait to get my BFP & start buying pooh bear things :cloud9:. I also love teddy bears , me to you, cherished teddies etc. My bedroom has loads of teddys in it, in fact my whole house has teddy ornaments & plaques etc, god i sound crazy :loopy:. 

Going up town today to buy my Honey & Cinnamon :yipee:. Holland & Barrett sell both, can't wait to start it, BFP here i come :cloud9:.


----------



## Gregsprincess

We have holland and barrett here twice the cost though :growlmad: I was using manuka honey last cycle which tastes lovely - went back to honey that my OH'S friend makes and i'm not keen on taste :haha: but manuka is around 10-30 euro depending on make!

we will all get there with a BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Did taking honey and cinnamon affect your ovulation any? I always get a positive opk on CD14, but it was totally negative this morning. The second line was so faint, it is not even close to being a positive. :shrug:


----------



## Gregsprincess

beckysprayer said:


> Did taking honey and cinnamon affect your ovulation any? I always get a positive opk on CD14, but it was totally negative this morning. The second line was so faint, it is not even close to being a positive. :shrug:

My last cycle I didn't ovulate until cd20 and I don't know if that was the honey and cinnamon although I will assume it was :shrug:
I did get my first ever BFP though (im staying positive even though it was a chemical) 
this cycle im now in cd14 and opks and persona monitor are negative but I've read ovulation can be delayed after a chemical. I hope you get your egg soon :flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

beckysprayer said:


> Did taking honey and cinnamon affect your ovulation any? I always get a positive opk on CD14, but it was totally negative this morning. The second line was so faint, it is not even close to being a positive. :shrug:

Hi

despite homey and cinnamon my ovulation was a bit wacky lol, all sorts can affect when you will ovulate, I sometimes fell into a pattern and then it would take a wacky turn again and I wouldn't ovulate for ages:dohh: Think that why it took us 7months. But I do beleive h&c helped keep me healthy and fertile. Don't know if you've heard this but carob syrup or carob covered products can increase your ovulation throughout the year. I used this as well as honey and cinnamon in the last two months of ttc and sure enough my ovulation kept coming and started to regulate itself slowly (I had stopped yasmin pill in April of 2011 and fell preggers October 2011, my periods were irregular) I ovulated late on day 25 or 26 of my cycle the month we conceived... only know this because my doctors calculated that when I saw them for the hcg test I should have been almost 9 weeks pregnant and I was barely 5 weeks gone. I noticed a spot appear on my chin whenever I ovulated too:thumbup: 

If you have changed anything in your diet or daily routine it might be why you haven't a positive opk. Hope that helps and fx for you :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

When I remember to use H&C everyday, I O 3-4 days later. I have a bad habit abuot remembering. It is also, very hard to find real honey here in Monterrey. It is a rarity.


----------



## shellie31

Gregsprincess said:


> We have holland and barrett here twice the cost though :growlmad: I was using manuka honey last cycle which tastes lovely - went back to honey that my OH'S friend makes and i'm not keen on taste :haha: but manuka is around 10-30 euro depending on make!
> 
> we will all get there with a BFP soon :hugs:

I got the Rowse pure & natural honey in a squeezy tube, not a bad size either & it wasn't expensive. I did notice that the Manuka honey was really expensive though. I got ground cinnamon, is that ok?. I took a tablespoonful when i came home & it tasted great :thumbup:. I don't usually like honey :sick: but i'll have no problems taking this lol :rofl:. 
So just to clarify, i only take the cinnamon till ovulation but can take the honey all cycle? :shrug:. 

I'll let you all know if it effects ovulation, bloody soy does :growlmad:

Your right we will all get our BFP's soon & our baby pooh bears :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby pooh 3.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## beckysprayer

3-4 days later I guess isn't that bad, though I hope I O sooner rather than later. The earlier I O, the more cycles I have to TTC :thumbup:

I never saw any Manuka honey so I am just using raw, unfiltered honey. Hopefully that is okay!

:dust: to everyone this cycle that is still waiting for their BFP!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Raw honey is great!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

I agree, honey is delicious & cinnamon reminds me of xmas lol :rofl:.


----------



## beckysprayer

I had a really dark line on my OPK this morning, but no smiley face, so I expect to get my smiley tomorrow morning. I guess the 3-4 days delayed ovulation is true for me too! I hope during those extra 3 days my body was getting super fertile and preparing for a baby :happydance:


----------



## Gregsprincess

beckysprayer said:


> I had a really dark line on my OPK this morning, but no smiley face, so I expect to get my smiley tomorrow morning. I guess the 3-4 days delayed ovulation is true for me too! I hope during those extra 3 days my body was getting super fertile and preparing for a baby :happydance:

:wohoo: for dark OPK hope you get the smiley face tomorrow and catch that super egg :flower:


----------



## shellie31

Get busy :sex: & catch that egg :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all afm ms is still her all day i have it cant wait till it goes got to go the hozzy to see midwife 29th may and then hopeful get my 12 weeks scan date woopp cant wait x x x


----------



## Wannabeam

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all afm ms is still her all day i have it cant wait till it goes got to go the hozzy to see midwife 29th may and then hopeful get my 12 weeks scan date woopp cant wait x x x

Sorry you have ms hun, mine has returned but just for the early mornings:dohh: Exciting that you will have your scan date soon!:happydance:


----------



## shellie31

Hope the MS goes away soon for both of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

How is everyone doing? Any new exciting news? BFPs? Pregnancy updates? 

AFM, I think I am out. This cycle has been beyond weird! Today I have a bad lower backache, which I always get two days before AF shows up. If I had a normal cycle, I would be due for AF on Tuesday, so one day early and AF showing up on Monday wouldn't be crazy. BUT, the OPKs have me so confused. I never did get a smiley face, but on 5/18 the line was as dark as the control line and the next morning it started progressively getting lighter. Either I didn't O this month or I would have gotten a positive OPK on the evening of the 17th or 18th. But if I did get a positive OPK on the 17th or 18th then I shouldn't be due for AF until June 1st. :huh: So confused! :nope: I guess time will tell...


----------



## shellie31

Becky, i know how you feel, i was the same last cycle on soy & this cycle i'm still waiting to ovulate :shrug:, i usually would have by now so yeah confused.com here too :hugs:. 

Time will tell & FX it's BFP's :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: checking in on y'alls. Congrats to kros.

I've given up honey and cinn the month I found out of the male infertility issue. We are still working with dr to find what will help us to conceive. Maybe I will go back on the honey and cinn but for the time being I am just playing the waiting game and having fun practicing anyways.


----------



## Bug222

you know what they say... practice makes perfect :winkwink:


----------



## shellie31

Bug222 has it spot on, practice makes perfect so keep up the :sex:. My hubby has a low sperm count about 25% of the norm. He's on wellman conception tablets which are designed for healthy sperm. 

I'm on CD17 & still getting highs on my CBFM, no sign of ovulation yet & the 2nd test line is a squinter & so faint that i'm beginning to worry that i've mucked this cycle up :wacko:. I've stopped putting cinnamon on top of my honey cos i've heard you're to stop at ovulation & i'm not sure what my bodies playing at so thought better to be safe than sorry:thumbup:. Hurry up ovulation :brat:. Did anyone else find that ovulation was later than normal? 

babydust to all TTC honey & cinnamon babies.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Gregsprincess

The last two cycles I used monitor I didn't get O symbol until cd 19 and I never knew if it was honey and cinnamon or the wellwoman vitamins I take :shrug: could even have been the stressing about it :haha: women's bodies are confusing! My OH had below normal SA he had 15million - don't know anymore still waiting for his dr to send it to us by email.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Shellie: I O later when I remember to take the H&C everyday. I O about 3-4 days later.


----------



## shellie31

Thanks girls:friends:. It's the only new thing i've taken this cycle so FX i haven't missed ovulation. Will keep up the :sex:. 

GP. your right about womens bodies being confusing :rofl:. It only takes one :spermy: to make a baby so hang in there hun, your time will come :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm had midwife yesterday i am 10 weeks 6 days i thorught i was 9 weeks 6 days got me date for me scan 15 june at 20 past 9 glad its a morning one just cant wait now x


----------



## beckysprayer

This is definitely the weirdest cycle ever for me! Still no af, no where to be found. I took a FRER this morning and it was stark white, definitely negative. I had another backache yesterday and a little today so maybe AF is just around the corner? Whenever I take a test AF shows later that day so I guess I should expect her by this evening :haha:



Gregsprincess said:


> The last two cycles I used monitor I didn't get O symbol until cd 19 and I never knew if it was honey and cinnamon or the wellwoman vitamins I take :shrug: could even have been the stressing about it :haha: women's bodies are confusing! My OH had below normal SA he had 15million - don't know anymore still waiting for his dr to send it to us by email.

Women's bodies are confusing! Sorry to hear about your OH's SA. I don't know anything about it so not sure how bad 15 million is, but I hope the rest from the doctor is good news!



shellie31 said:


> Thanks girls:friends:. It's the only new thing i've taken this cycle so FX i haven't missed ovulation. Will keep up the :sex:.
> 
> GP. your right about womens bodies being confusing :rofl:. It only takes one :spermy: to make a baby so hang in there hun, your time will come :hugs:

I hope you O soon or already Oed and caught the egg! :hugs:



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm had midwife yesterday i am 10 weeks 6 days i thorught i was 9 weeks 6 days got me date for me scan 15 june at 20 past 9 glad its a morning one just cant wait now x

10 weeks already, yay! I hope this one is a sticky for you. :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Thanks hun :friends:. I hope so too :winkwink:

Caz. That's great news :cloud9:, so exciting. Sending loads of sticky baby dust.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bug222

yay awesome news Caz!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Caz, can't wait to see the next scan pic!!!! :hugs:


----------



## shterr612

Yay Caz, that's great! My next appointment is also the 15th! :)


----------



## Wannabeam

deafgal01 said:


> :hi: checking in on y'alls. Congrats to kros.
> 
> I've given up honey and cinn the month I found out of the male infertility issue. We are still working with dr to find what will help us to conceive. Maybe I will go back on the honey and cinn but for the time being I am just playing the waiting game and having fun practicing anyways.

Hey deafgal :hugs: Sending you loads of :dust:. If you do go back to honey and cinn oneday then get you OH to take it too, I heard it's good for both of you. It's good you are still doing the baby dance anyways:thumbup: Somtimes it's when you are not trying so much and paying less attention that it can happen:winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

The :witch: got me yesterday :cry:. Oh well onto yet another cycle & i'm definately keeping up with the honey & cinnamon :winkwink:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Oh she is an old hag she got me monday too. It was my second cycle using honey and cinnamon I got bfp. I'm still taking mine too


----------



## Bug222

Sorry the witch got you ladies :growlmad:


----------



## shellie31

Thanks Bug :friends:

GP. Sorry that :witch: bitch got you too :cry:. We must be on the same CD now? could be cycle buddies :coolio:. FX for us both getting our honey & cinnamon BFP's :hugs::hugs:

Good luck to all the honey & cinnamon girls.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Gregsprincess

shellie31 said:


> Thanks Bug :friends:
> 
> GP. Sorry that :witch: bitch got you too :cry:. We must be on the same CD now? could be cycle buddies :coolio:. FX for us both getting our honey & cinnamon BFP's :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all the honey & cinnamon girls.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Cd6 for me today although my monitor will be cd6 tomorrow from resetting it the day after AF started. Its sad that I look forward to using it :haha: ooo a cinnamon and honey cycle buddy sounds good to me (can drive each other crazy) I hope we get BFP soon I may end up disliking honey :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well sorry af got you girls fx next cycle is yours x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well sorry af got you girls fx next cycle is yours x x

Awesome Caz! 12 weeks! That baby is growing!! Are you going to find out what you are having or are you team yellow?

:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Gregsprincess said:


> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bug :friends:
> 
> GP. Sorry that :witch: bitch got you too :cry:. We must be on the same CD now? could be cycle buddies :coolio:. FX for us both getting our honey & cinnamon BFP's :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all the honey & cinnamon girls.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Cd6 for me today although my monitor will be cd6 tomorrow from resetting it the day after AF started. Its sad that I look forward to using it :haha: ooo a cinnamon and honey cycle buddy sounds good to me (can drive each other crazy) I hope we get BFP soon I may end up disliking honey :rofl:Click to expand...

It's not sad that you look forward to using your CBFM, i'm exactly the same lol :rofl:. Yeah i think i'll end up disliking honey if i don't get a BFP soon, going to give it 6 cycles :thumbup:. So you now have a honey & cinnamon buddy :coolio: & go as crazy as you want :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

I've halved the amount of cinnamon I have this cycle, I really like it so think I was going a little mad :haha: I'm hoping that O will be a little earlier too


----------



## GalvanBaby

I like the honey so, I was eating spoonful after spoonful!!:blush: I am going to make sopapillas today. They are fried tortillas with butter and honey on them sprinkled with cinnamon. I will ony use a little cinnamon on mine. 

1 more week til testing!!:happydance: Now the crazy symptom spotting starts!! I said I wouldn't but we always do!! :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

GalvanBaby said:


> I like the honey so, I was eating spoonful after spoonful!!:blush: I am going to make sopapillas today. They are fried tortillas with butter and honey on them sprinkled with cinnamon. I will ony use a little cinnamon on mine.
> 
> 1 more week til testing!!:happydance: Now the crazy symptom spotting starts!! I said I wouldn't but we always do!! :haha:

Oh they sound yummy but very naughty


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh yeah, tons of calories!!! That is what makes them so good!!! :rofl: I will eat a salad for dinner just so I can eat a couple of them!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

GalvanBaby said:


> Oh yeah, tons of calories!!! That is what makes them so good!!! :rofl: I will eat a salad for dinner just so I can eat a couple of them!!

:rofl: that's my kind of logic


----------



## GalvanBaby

I didn't make the sopapillas today. :cry: I made big fat juicy hamburgers and waffle fries. Much better!! I never can find a good burger here in Mexico so, this was an awesome treat! I found pickles to put on it!!! :happydance:


----------



## shellie31

All this food talk is making me hungry, wheres my honey lol :rofl:, i love cheeseburgers the bigger the better. 

How much cinnamon are you girls adding to the honey? i think i use too much but not sure whats enough :shrug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I cover the top of the honey with a good covering of cinnamon. I may use too much, but it is good!! I stop the cinnamon and for the most the honey after O. I eat pineapple and sunflower seeds after O. They are supposed to help with implantation. 

:hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

I add them both to cereal or toast in the morning and was literally jar sprinkling it all over :blush: I like cinnamon so was a lot - I'm not trying to just have a small pinch of it


----------



## shellie31

Thanks girls:friends:.
My honey is in a squeezy bottle so i just put some on a tablespoon then cover the top of the honey with the cinnamon, loving the taste:munch::munch: . Sounds like i'm doing it the same as you two :thumbup:.
I thought honey was good all cycle? :shrug:. I'd heard about stopping the cinnamon at ovulation but have still been taking the honey :dohh:


----------



## Bug222

I took both all cycle :) Just a spoonful of honey with a sprinkle of cinnamon on top


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bug222 said:


> I took both all cycle :) Just a spoonful of honey with a sprinkle of cinnamon on top

Wow Bug!!! 17 more days!! Very close!!! :hugs:


----------



## shterr612

One of my favorite things to do... just to switch it up... Vanilla ice cream with honey drizzle and cinnamon sprinkled on top. Yummy summery treat! :)


----------



## Bug222

GalvanBaby said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> I took both all cycle :) Just a spoonful of honey with a sprinkle of cinnamon on top
> 
> Wow Bug!!! 17 more days!! Very close!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I know... its crazy!!! Eeek!


----------



## shellie31

Think i'll just keep taking it the way i am then :thumbup:

Good luck Bug:cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls scan tomorrow cant wait i will post a pic as soon as i get back home x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Can't wait Caz!!!!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Good luck at the scan tomorrow Caz hope baby gives you a good show x


----------



## shellie31

Good luck at your scan Caz :happydance:, can't wait to see pics :cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am 12wk 5days my due date is 23rd december hers a pic x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120615-00179.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gregsprincess

Aww how lovely - see I said Christmas baby for you, that will be the best present I bet. Glad all is well x


----------



## shterr612

Awww what a great pic Caz! So sweet! Can't wait to see your little Christmas baby!


----------



## Bug222

lovely scan pic Caz!!


----------



## shellie31

Aww what a lovely scan pic :cloud9: & an amazing christmas present :cloud9:


----------



## Wannabeam

awww Caz! Sooo cute... I love the 12week scan, baby really looks like baby and it's soooo active and cute!!! It was the first time my hubby got really excited! A happy and healthy 9 months to you, looking forward to seeing your christmas baby! :happydance:


----------



## shellie31

Wannabeam. Not long now for you till your wee baby girl is in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## Wannabeam

I know! I'm frantically trying to get stuff done lol! But if she wants to come before it's done then I'm quite happy with that. Hope u r well:flower:


----------



## readyORnot

lovely scan pic Caz! 

Wannabeam, I totally know the feeling, trying to get stuff done before baby shows!


----------



## shellie31

Wannabeam. I'm doing great hun, thanks for asking :friends:. Got my peak yesterday on my CBFM so the shagathon is now on :winkwink:

Ready. Wow your so close to giving birth too, good luck :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Wannabeam

shellie31 said:


> Wannabeam. I'm doing great hun, thanks for asking :friends:. Got my peak yesterday on my CBFM so the shagathon is now on :winkwink:
> 
> Ready. Wow your so close to giving birth too, good luck :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else.

yay! Time to do the babydance again! :sex:

The other day my hubby was talking about making love and that's how we made our baby lalala, and I quickly reminded him that the romance went out the window, he had been a sperm donor lol! I had a tight scheldule we had to stick to and bless him he has forgotten how everyday I would say to him "I need your sperm tonight" :rofl:


----------



## shellie31

lol :rofl:, my hubby is basically my sperm doner too at the moment :blush:. Hopefully when i get my BFP he'll be like your hubby & forget that i used him at my fertile times for so long :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well fx girls you get your :bfp:s next x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

shellie31 said:


> lol :rofl:, my hubby is basically my sperm doner too at the moment :blush:. Hopefully when i get my BFP he'll be like your hubby & forget that i used him at my fertile times for so long :haha:

:rofl: OH started complaning that all I want from him is his sperm the other day. It has only been 3 months!! I told him that of course not, Honey and for him to quit complaining, I am am dealing with all of the excessive bloating and pains to make the baby and all he has to do is enjoy the babymaking and just put up with my mood swings. How hard is that!! :haha:


----------



## shellie31

Men get the easy fun part :rofl:


----------



## Bug222

haha yes they most definetely do!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all 2nd tri woopp x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Happy 2nd Tri Caz!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Woohoo Caz!! I hope you are feeling ok!


----------



## shellie31

YAY for 2nd tri Caz :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have booked a gender scan at take a peek i will be 16w 1day cant wait it for 9th july x x


----------



## caz & bob

Bug222 said:


> Woohoo Caz!! I hope you are feeling ok!

still the same hun sick wise x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all having a nice weekend cant wait for the morning got my gender scan i will post on her as soon as i get back x x x


----------



## Bug222

Ooooo so exciting!!! Can't wait to hear!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Gal- I think your husband should consider himself lucky... Mine has to go thru so much more just to give me a baby. :wacko:

Caz- can't wait to hear what you're having.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Can't wait to hear what your little bean is. Congratulations Bug on the birth of your little one


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls were having a girl were calling her talia hers some pic of her x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120709-00186.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20120709-00187.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20120709-00188.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Caz- girls are so much fun to dress up!


----------



## caz & bob

my lad used to dress up all the time haha x x


----------



## Gregsprincess

They are lovely scan pics, :wohoo: for girl be so different from your DS I bet. :haha: at your son dressing up, I remember finding my best friends son trying on her bras when he was about 5 or 6 was very funny!


----------



## Bug222

Awwww congrats Caz!!!


----------



## Wannabeam

Yay for a girl Caz!!!! You must be over the moon!!! Whoop whoop! :happydance: Bet you can't wait to start shopping for her newborn wardrobe lol:winkwink:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Wannabeam said:


> Yay for a girl Caz!!!! You must be over the moon!!! Whoop whoop! :happydance: Bet you can't wait to start shopping for her newborn wardrobe lol:winkwink:

Very close to your due date now anything happening?! :dance:


----------



## Wannabeam

Gregsprincess said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Yay for a girl Caz!!!! You must be over the moon!!! Whoop whoop! :happydance: Bet you can't wait to start shopping for her newborn wardrobe lol:winkwink:
> 
> Very close to your due date now anything happening?! :dance:Click to expand...

Nope:nope: Had a few Braxton Hicks but that's all. Trying to get hubby to pick up some resberry leaf tea but not sure if they sell it out here. 

Got my groegg thermometer yesterday from amazon. It constantly says too hot :dohh: but I'm too scared to turn aircon on coz of the price increase. Think we might start sleeping on the balcony lol! 

How r u hun?:flower:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Wannabeam said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Yay for a girl Caz!!!! You must be over the moon!!! Whoop whoop! :happydance: Bet you can't wait to start shopping for her newborn wardrobe lol:winkwink:
> 
> Very close to your due date now anything happening?! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope:nope: Had a few Braxton Hicks but that's all. Trying to get hubby to pick up some resberry leaf tea but not sure if they sell it out here.
> 
> Got my groegg thermometer yesterday from amazon. It constantly says too hot :dohh: but I'm too scared to turn aircon on coz of the price increase. Think we might start sleeping on the balcony lol!
> 
> How r u hun?:flower:Click to expand...

I'm good just very hot!!

I've heard a few people saying they have gone over their due date lately, you will have to start trying all the other tricks there are :winkwink:
I have raspberry leaf tea I got it from Holland & Barrett and also got some from Whittard of Chelsea in Nicosia (i think they do free delivery too they are on facebook and in google search).

We aren't using air con either because of the increase, have a fan and fly nets on the windows but there is just no breeze at night :dohh: we've been looking for a hammock in a stand to use outside but nowhere has them


----------



## Gregsprincess

Hi all hope everyone is doing ok :flower: it's very quiet in the thread now I think nearly everyone got a BFP :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Gregsprincess said:


> Hi all hope everyone is doing ok :flower: it's very quiet in the thread now I think nearly everyone got a BFP :haha:

Everyone except us! :cry:

It will be our turn one day soon! :hugs:


----------



## Gregsprincess

GalvanBaby said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is doing ok :flower: it's very quiet in the thread now I think nearly everyone got a BFP :haha:
> 
> Everyone except us! :cry:
> 
> It will be our turn one day soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think it will :winkwink:


----------



## Bug222

it will most definately be both of your turns soon!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Bug!!! Your little boy is just too adorable!! Congratulations!!!

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much been playing nurse the lad isnt well its a shame aw bug your baby is gawjus hun well done x x


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies!:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my son is better now woopp hes never been so ill like that before it was a shame still not eating right thow yet but he will get there hope your all well x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do you think i am growing dont look at me strech marks ha x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120704-00185.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20120725-00204.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GalvanBaby

You have a bump!! :happydance: Oh and don't even tell me about strtch marks, my stomach, butt, thighs, and BBs are covered in them!! :rofl:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Nice cute bump caz :thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

How is everyone? It was about a year ago now that I started h&c whilst ttc, thought I would re-visit this thread. Hope you are all well :dust:


----------



## Wannabeam

Gregsprincess said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Yay for a girl Caz!!!! You must be over the moon!!! Whoop whoop! :happydance: Bet you can't wait to start shopping for her newborn wardrobe lol:winkwink:
> 
> Very close to your due date now anything happening?! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope:nope: Had a few Braxton Hicks but that's all. Trying to get hubby to pick up some resberry leaf tea but not sure if they sell it out here.
> 
> Got my groegg thermometer yesterday from amazon. It constantly says too hot :dohh: but I'm too scared to turn aircon on coz of the price increase. Think we might start sleeping on the balcony lol!
> 
> How r u hun?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good just very hot!!
> 
> I've heard a few people saying they have gone over their due date lately, you will have to start trying all the other tricks there are :winkwink:
> I have raspberry leaf tea I got it from Holland & Barrett and also got some from Whittard of Chelsea in Nicosia (i think they do free delivery too they are on facebook and in google search).
> 
> We aren't using air con either because of the increase, have a fan and fly nets on the windows but there is just no breeze at night :dohh: we've been looking for a hammock in a stand to use outside but nowhere has themClick to expand...

hey sorry I never replied,

just read this lol!
Weather is cooling down at last! yay!
Only hammocks I've seen are in Ikea:thumbup: Although it might get rained on now lol! Got our electricity bill other day, yikes it was high!!! Had to use AC with a newborn in the house! :dohh:
Thanks for the info on Whittard, may go there for some xmas shopping later this year. Love the christmas blends they do! Hope you r well.:flower:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Wannabeam! Congrats on your little one :) I hope all is going well!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well only 10 week 5 days till my baby girl comes x x x


----------



## Wannabeam

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi Wannabeam! Congrats on your little one :) I hope all is going well!

hey!!!

All is going good thanks, how about you?:flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well only 10 week 5 days till my baby girl comes x x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance: its gonna go so quick too!!! Exciting!


----------



## Kros330

I can't believe it was a year ago for a lot of us!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Wannabeam said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wannabeam! Congrats on your little one :) I hope all is going well!
> 
> hey!!!
> 
> All is going good thanks, how about you?:flower:Click to expand...

I'm doing well - still TTC but have a good feeling it won't be too long now - just need to get a few things sorted out with me - I'm looking at an HSG next month and a lap after that. Just got DH's SA results today and he's perfect, so that's a huge relief :)


----------



## readyORnot

Greenorchid, so glad you're getting things sorted! Your time's coming!


----------



## Wannabeam

GreenOrchid said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wannabeam! Congrats on your little one :) I hope all is going well!
> 
> hey!!!
> 
> All is going good thanks, how about you?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well - still TTC but have a good feeling it won't be too long now - just need to get a few things sorted out with me - I'm looking at an HSG next month and a lap after that. Just got DH's SA results today and he's perfect, so that's a huge relief :)Click to expand...

Glad to hear things are moving along for you,it won't be long now and it's excellent that your DH has good results:thumbup: Goodluck for the next month and lookforward to seeing your BFP!!!:dust:


----------



## greenpear

Yay GreenOrchid I'm happy to hear that things are going well. sending :dust: to you!


----------



## deafgal01

Gregsprincess said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is doing ok :flower: it's very quiet in the thread now I think nearly everyone got a BFP :haha:
> 
> Everyone except us! :cry:
> 
> It will be our turn one day soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will :winkwink:Click to expand...

I still haven't even gotten my first bfp. But then again, it's not likely to happen for me anytime soon and without a dr's help. :shrug: So, you're not alone in that Gregs and Galvan.


----------



## GreenOrchid

deafgal01 said:


> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is doing ok :flower: it's very quiet in the thread now I think nearly everyone got a BFP :haha:
> 
> Everyone except us! :cry:
> 
> It will be our turn one day soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it will :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I still haven't even gotten my first bfp. But then again, it's not likely to happen for me anytime soon and without a dr's help. :shrug: So, you're not alone in that Gregs and Galvan.Click to expand...

I'm still here too and fxd for all of us still waiting for our bfp!!


----------



## deafgal01

GreenOrchid, how long you been trying?

Where are you in your journey now, Galvan and Gregs?

I've obviously had dr do tests and stuff. It's been determined that the issue lies with DH so we're seeking IUI sometime next year once we save up enough for it. I currently have about 1/5 of the money right now for 3 cycles worth of try with IUI goal.

Hope all the other ladies are enjoying their honey and cinn babies or soon preparing for having their babies!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: deafgal we are currently NTNP I felt things were getting a bit obsessive and I think we will probably need to have some tests, even though we know that OH has a low SA I'm thinking maybe there is issues with me too. While in Cyprus though we just can't afford it all so just going with the flow. I've been taking Agnus Castus and evening primrose oil to help with PMS and they seem to be helping a lot with the whole cycle :dance:

1/5 of the money needed for your IUI is good, it's amazing how much it all costs though and I really hope that you get that BFP :friends:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am on cycle 9. :cry: 

I am going to have an HSG done in November and other tests done.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Galvan I hope you won't have to wait much longer for your bfp!


----------



## GalvanBaby

If HSG is good and no BFP by January, we plan on an IUI in February. We are saving like you Deafgal for 3 IUIs. Hopefully, I will get my BFP and can use the IUI money on baby stuff and maternity clothes!

If HSG is not good, we will save for IVF sometime next year. More than mid summer.


----------



## DBZ34

I'm still waiting on my little honey and cinnamon baby too! Just started cycle 17. My doctor doesn't do referrals to the RE until after two years of trying (and no IVF until you're over 30 here) but I'm hoping she'll give me some tips when I go in and talk to her tomorrow morning. This cycle, I'm doing the honey and cinnamon, grapefruit, and baby aspirin. Next cycle, all that plus CoQ-10. Eventually I'll either hit two years or we'll get a BFP. I have a feeling December is going to be our month, but I'm really hoping to catch the egg before then....


----------



## readyORnot

wow, they make you wait two years? I think that's so unfair. May I ask how old you are?


----------



## DBZ34

readyORnot said:


> wow, they make you wait two years? I think that's so unfair. May I ask how old you are?

I know! I couldn't believe that they would make me wait so long, but it's a whole area thing, so I can't even get around it by switching doctors. I'm 28 now, so I'll have to wait another two years for IVF if we're unsuccessful at TTC. And that's the minimum...I'll have to hope the waiting list isn't too long or I might have to wait even longer. But it is subsidized by the government, which is why there's the wait.


----------



## GalvanBaby

WOw! That is a long time to wait, but IVF subsidized is cool. It is expensive here in Mexico and in the States. here, it is 6000USD and the US is around 20000USd with meds


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Deafgal :wave: Sorry to hear you haven't had any luck yet. This fertility stuff is so expensive - I know what you mean. I hope your piggy bank fills up quickly!!

We're saving up too for IUI and potentially IVF next year. My insurance covers all diagnostics and surgery if I need it for my endo and wonky tube, but as soon as we get to IUI and IVF we're totally our of pocket for everything including meds. I'm hoping that we can conceive on our own once my issues are sorted out. It's been about 16 cycles/months now and it's getting old. I'm just happy that we finally know what the problem is and it can be dealt with.

DBZ, two years is so frustrating!! Will your GP at least do a CD3 FSH or an AMH test to make sure you have plenty of eggs left?

Galvan, hoping you can get your BFP naturally and get to spend the money on fun stuff! We're hoping the same if I'm referred for surgery and can get a BFP afterwards on my own!!


----------



## DBZ34

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi Deafgal :wave: Sorry to hear you haven't had any luck yet. This fertility stuff is so expensive - I know what you mean. I hope your piggy bank fills up quickly!!
> 
> We're saving up too for IUI and potentially IVF next year. My insurance covers all diagnostics and surgery if I need it for my endo and wonky tube, but as soon as we get to IUI and IVF we're totally our of pocket for everything including meds. I'm hoping that we can conceive on our own once my issues are sorted out. It's been about 16 cycles/months now and it's getting old. I'm just happy that we finally know what the problem is and it can be dealt with.
> 
> DBZ, two years is so frustrating!! Will your GP at least do a CD3 FSH or an AMH test to make sure you have plenty of eggs left?
> 
> Galvan, hoping you can get your BFP naturally and get to spend the money on fun stuff! We're hoping the same if I'm referred for surgery and can get a BFP afterwards on my own!!


Apparently, the answer to that is no. I went in this morning for something else and decided to ask her about what my options are. And basically she was like, "Well, you've had an m/c in the past, so it should happen for you naturally. If it doesn't happen in 6 months, come back." Thanks doc. I asked for tips or things I could try and she was terribly unhelpful on that front. My doctor is so dismissive, it's crazy. But I'm hoping that if it doesn't happen in 6 months, she'll be more helpful then and offer me some tests. But she wouldn't agree to any testing until the full 2 years are up...frustrating...


----------



## GreenOrchid

DBZ34 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi Deafgal :wave: Sorry to hear you haven't had any luck yet. This fertility stuff is so expensive - I know what you mean. I hope your piggy bank fills up quickly!!
> 
> We're saving up too for IUI and potentially IVF next year. My insurance covers all diagnostics and surgery if I need it for my endo and wonky tube, but as soon as we get to IUI and IVF we're totally our of pocket for everything including meds. I'm hoping that we can conceive on our own once my issues are sorted out. It's been about 16 cycles/months now and it's getting old. I'm just happy that we finally know what the problem is and it can be dealt with.
> 
> DBZ, two years is so frustrating!! Will your GP at least do a CD3 FSH or an AMH test to make sure you have plenty of eggs left?
> 
> Galvan, hoping you can get your BFP naturally and get to spend the money on fun stuff! We're hoping the same if I'm referred for surgery and can get a BFP afterwards on my own!!
> 
> 
> Apparently, the answer to that is no. I went in this morning for something else and decided to ask her about what my options are. And basically she was like, "Well, you've had an m/c in the past, so it should happen for you naturally. If it doesn't happen in 6 months, come back." Thanks doc. I asked for tips or things I could try and she was terribly unhelpful on that front. My doctor is so dismissive, it's crazy. But I'm hoping that if it doesn't happen in 6 months, she'll be more helpful then and offer me some tests. But she wouldn't agree to any testing until the full 2 years are up...frustrating...Click to expand...

ugh! Sorry DBZ. That's so frustrating. I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

DBZ so weird to find your dr requires you to try for 2 years!


----------



## DBZ34

It's true. I thought it was one year in the UK too, but apparently the requirements vary by area and in my area is two years. Maybe it's because there are a lot of women having babies around here and so putting others off for another year helps keep numbers manageable. I don't know, but it's kind of frustrating. It's also crazy to think that in 6 months I'll have been trying for two years. And if I make it to two years and find out that there's something wrong that they could have fixed easily, I'm going to be all sorts of pissed off, really. But, maybe this long TTC journey is for a reason and it'll be all worth it in the end.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: still odd that they require two years. It will technically be past two years for me by time I start iui so I am glad I did not have to wait two year for tests to be started cuz that sometimes takes up to one year- for example, they tried meds to help boost dh's levels- which took time (about five months with that) plus other tests.
Hope you won't take long to get pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x


----------



## DBZ34

deafgal01 said:


> :hugs: still odd that they require two years. It will technically be past two years for me by time I start iui so I am glad I did not have to wait two year for tests to be started cuz that sometimes takes up to one year- for example, they tried meds to help boost dh's levels- which took time (about five months with that) plus other tests.
> Hope you won't take long to get pregnant! :hugs:

Thanks for that, deafgal! I hope it won't take long either. 

I'm a little worried about what happens after the two year thing because there are some women over in LTTTC that have said that after they waited, they got jerked around by the NHS for months before anything really got sorted, sometimes taking the same tests for different doctors so the whole thing took ages even after the initial wait. I suppose I'll just have to hope it doesn't come to that. And if it does, I'll have to hope it doesn't take forever to get started and figure out what's going on.


----------



## deafgal01

DBZ- are you reading any books on the topic? It might help you to understand your cycles/body better that you know what you can expect in terms of whether or not there might be a little push you gotta do to get what you want when 2 years point has been reached.


----------



## Wannabeam

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!!!:hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

deafgal01 said:


> DBZ- are you reading any books on the topic? It might help you to understand your cycles/body better that you know what you can expect in terms of whether or not there might be a little push you gotta do to get what you want when 2 years point has been reached.

Do you have any suggestions on books? I haven't been reading much, other than what I can dig up on the internet. 

I've started to be more serious about supplements/vitamins and actually using OPKs, so I figure I can work on adjusting all that over the next few months and see how it goes. I've got DH on multi-vitamins with Selenium and Zinc in, which have helped a lot in terms of production, but we've talked about getting the actual Wellman vitamins or picking up some Co-Q10 at the health food store. I have a feeling that the problem is me though and I think I have some sort of issue surrounding implantation. I just started taking baby aspirin to help with that, but I'm always on the look out for more information...


----------



## deafgal01

No suggestions on books here cuz the one I have is related to infertility so it talks about iui and donors.

I'll have a peek around to see what would be a good read for knowing your body better. Think there is one out there but I have yet to order it.


----------



## DBZ34

I've heard Taking Charge of Your Fertility is good, but I haven't gotten it yet. There's a few books at the library that I've been eying, but I know a lot of the people that work there, so that makes it slightly unnerving...letting other people know 1) we're trying and 2) we need help. But I'm sure I'll figure out a time to sneak in and get them. :)


----------



## caz & bob

I used this and got my dd we are going to try again for are 3 rd hope it works again x x


----------



## Irish_eyes

How much should you take a day?


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yay! FX for more honey and cinnamon babies! You take one spoon full with sprinkled cinnamon a day. Good luck!


----------



## caz & bob

Ye you take one spoonful with a sprinkal of cinnamon everyday lv going buying mine tusday can't wait to get started again on it x x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thx girls, is it just a teaspoon? Does the honey have to be Manuka honey or could I just use local honey?


----------



## caz & bob

Ye teaspoon lv I just used pure honey if you can x x


----------



## Bug222

yup just a teaspoon- I used pure local honey :) 

so nice to see this thread resurrected!


----------



## caz & bob

I no its Great in it i am glad to be back on again but its like i have never been away form her x x


----------



## Bug222

yup- if its a BFN for me this cycle (testing on the 18th) i am back on the H&C bandwagon! lol


----------



## Irish_eyes

So do you think that the honey and cinnamon got you pregnant before caz? 

I would try anything at this stage. 

I have my cinnamon ok, just need to get the honey.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Nice to asee the H&C thread back again! I haven't tried this in a while. 

Caz, you are my inspiration. I only have 1 tube, and a LP defect. I will start H&C again my next cycle, I think I am around 1 or 2 dpo. We have been NTNP for the past 5 months. We are saving for IVF or adoption, but would love a natural BFP that actually makes it to term before IVF.


----------



## Bug222

HI Galvan!!!


----------



## caz & bob

Aww galvan hope you get it hun fx for you :) hi to ever one x x


----------



## caz & bob

Hiya all How you all doing got me pure Honey and me cinnamon started it today fx it wont be long for that :bfp: x x


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls how you all doing quiet in her x x :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, I started taking honey and cinnamon yesterday. I bought Boyne Valley pure honey from Tesco as I didn't get to the place to buy some local stuff so hope this is good honey. I have also just been putting some onto a teaspoon and sprinkling some cinnamon on top. Today I has the spoonful onto a slice of toast and as I love the stuff I just have had another spoonful. Is a sprinkle of cinnamon enough?


----------



## Bug222

yup a sprinkle is just perfect

im 10 dpo today- bfn, very crampy - pretty sure i am on to next cycle :(


----------



## deafgal01

love you ladies but i don't fit in this group anymore. This didn't work for me (as the issue is more my husband than me).


----------



## caz & bob

Aww bug hope your not out hun deaf you can still stay in her hun x x


----------



## caz & bob

Hi girls hope your all well X x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I got my BFP last Wednesday!! 

My betas have been:

Saturday 81.18
Monday 114.16
Today 313.48

I am super ecstatic!!


----------



## Bug222

OMG OMG OMG Galvan!!!! Im am so very happy for you!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## readyORnot

congratulations Galvan!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I wasn't pregnant after all, I have a 2cm ovarian tumor, which the oncologist classifies as a Teratoma tumor which is commonly calle dthe monster tumor because hair, teeth, skin, etc grow in it. I will be having my right ovary removed next month. My left tube is blocked, so no more chances of a natural BFP. My left ovary rarely responds to treatment, so I doubt we will try to do IVF with my eggs, but we do have a volunteer to donate eggs. So, we will do IVF with donor eggs next year after I heal from surgery. PLease keep me in your prayers that this is quickly cured with surgery, there si a slight possibility it is malignant, but I have faith that we caught it in time.


----------



## Bug222

oh goodness Galvan- I am so very sorry. How scary. Wishing you a quick recovery xxx


----------



## readyORnot

I'm sorry to hear that and hope you heal quickly and well.

I'm glad you've made decisions on where to go from here:hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, I found this thread recently and recognise lots of you from various bnb places! I'm trying cinnamon and honey too  

Galvan, sorry to hear about your tumour, how scary for you. I had a large ovarian tumour years ago and once removed my remaining ovary took over and started to ovulate every month so you never know perhaps it would respond next time. It's good you've got a plan though, wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks and welcome Mrs W!

I went to the doctor in Texas a couple of days ago. She said that it could either be a teratoma or even a blood cyst. She did the CA125 again to see if my levels are up, down, or the same and ordered an ultrasound in 2 weeks. She said that she can do laporoscopic surgery if I want, but does not see any need for it. She also said that even in the extremely rare chance that it is malignant, it is so small, but 99.9% of teratomas are benign. Her recommendation is depending the results of the blood test and u/s, btu she says that we will no remove anything, just watch it and once we are successful with pregnancy, she will remove it when I have a Csection. I wanted a VBAC, but I will do a Csection so they can remove whatever this thing is. She also said that a teratoma does not affect TTC at all. I have had a horrible AF this cycle, I am on CD8, and it is still going strong. I am bleeding like I do when I had a cyst. I am hoping it was just a blood cyst, and AF is horrible because it is gone.


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: galvan- will you always show pos pregnancy tests then while you have the tumour? 

welcome Mrs W!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Bug! Had my honey and cinnamon yesterday and today! When I tried royal jelly it delayed my ovulation so I'm hoping the honey won't but unlikely since I'm already about halfway through my cycle I think x


----------



## GalvanBaby

I believe so, Bug. I am considering buying one to just see if it shows positive. If it does, that means the tumor is there, but if it doesn't maybe that means that it was a cyst. It would atleast gve me some hope.


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi! 

Haven't revisited this thread for a while. Looks like I'm back on the honey and cinnamon... going to TTC 2nd starting this month. 

Survived 13hr brain surgery in Aug to remove a big tumour and recovered well enough to try for our next honey and cinnamon baby! 

Happy to be back, looking forward to chatting to this group again! 

Sending lots of :dust: to you all.

:hugs::flower::happydance:


----------



## Bug222

so glad to hear everything went well wanna!!! :) :) :) Good luck on your ttc journey!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear about what you have been through wanna. I'm so glad you are ok, will you need future treatment? Congratulations on ttc again, I hope your bfp doesn't take long! 

I'm on month 2 of honey and cinnamon although I only started towards the end of last cycle.


----------



## readyORnot

Wannabeam said:


> Hi!
> 
> Haven't revisited this thread for a while. Looks like I'm back on the honey and cinnamon... going to TTC 2nd starting this month.
> 
> Survived 13hr brain surgery in Aug to remove a big tumour and recovered well enough to try for our next honey and cinnamon baby!
> 
> Happy to be back, looking forward to chatting to this group again!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to you all.
> 
> :hugs::flower::happydance:

I'm so pleased you're okay! And looking to ttc #2!

:thumbup::flower::flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Thanks ladies:flower::hugs::happydance:

Mrs W 11, they got all the tumour so only need MRI checkups from now on. :happydance: Was meant to be TTC 2nd when suddenly diagnosed with tumour, so really pleased to be on the other side of treatment at last. Still waiting for tumour sample results to see if I have a genetic mutation called NF2, just praying I don't. Goodluck with TTC too:dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's great news that they got all of the tumour. Praying that you don't have the gene and will not need to worry about any future recurrences. 

How old is your lo? 

Does anyone actually enjoy the honey and cinnamon?! I eat mine straight off the spoon and hate it. Have to wash it down with water!! Do you all use manuka honey? So expensive isn't it.


----------



## Bug222

I hate it!!! I just use regular local honey :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's grim isnt it!! Oh well, if it works!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

So glad they got all of the tumor, Wanna!

MrsW, I love honey, but after a while it does get gross. I also just use regular honey.


----------



## Wannabeam

Mrs W 11 said:


> That's great news that they got all of the tumour. Praying that you don't have the gene and will not need to worry about any future recurrences.
> 
> How old is your lo?
> 
> Does anyone actually enjoy the honey and cinnamon?! I eat mine straight off the spoon and hate it. Have to wash it down with water!! Do you all use manuka honey? So expensive isn't it.

Thanks :flower:. Lo is 2yr and 3months old. She loves honey and cinnamon in her milk lol. How old is your lo?

I take it off spoon with regular honey. I really like it lol:p


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey wanna, I did think I recognised your name, I had my baby the same time as lots of other on this thread like bug!! My dd was born 2 years and 3 months ago next week!! Born 21st July. 

Ugh I hate honey and hate cinnamon even more!! And I use manuka honey which is £25 a pot!! Not cheap for something I don't like!! Ill try it for 3 cycles in total before I stop.


----------



## Wannabeam

Oh! Sorry my memory is rubbish lol. Goodluck with TTC, keep up the honey n cinnamon! ;-)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks, you too!! Keep us posted, be lovely to revive this thread x


----------



## Wannabeam

:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi all. Got my :bfp: this morning. Strong positive. Very surprised. Got no symptoms, and last time it took us 7months ttc. Guess this is my lucky year what with surviving brain surgeey and now being pregnant so quickly. Three days before my AF is due so hoping it sticks. [-o&lt; 

Just praying NF2 results are negagive now. Last big scary test to come back.


----------



## readyORnot

:thumbup: congrats!


----------



## Bug222

congrats wannabeam!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

congrats wanna.


----------



## caz & bob

Hiya lady's still taking my hc still no bfp yet xxx


----------

